# Is Racism Over Yet?



## IM2

*IS RACISM OVER YET?*


Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


----------



## Sunni Man

*The perpetual victim IM2 having a meltdown over white people not giving him free stuff cause his great, great, mammy and pappy were slaves*  .....


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*IM2, that is a great question. 
A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
Racist do not accept that America is a sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
When will the racism end?*


----------



## AKIP

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*



The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!

What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.

Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.

the definition of racism


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

AKIP said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
Click to expand...


1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.

I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."


----------



## IM2

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is a sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*



.A racist makes up fake definitions of racism  by purposefully ignoring American history.


----------



## AKIP

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
Click to expand...


Only white privilege makes you think you nailed it. If a black person deviates in any way from how things are defined......its jumped on as a sign of our lack of intelligence, and used to try to discredit everything we said. Yet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.


----------



## aaronleland

There is no racism. I wish black people would stop getting all uppity about it.


----------



## IM2

As I predicted there will not be a reasoned discussion because this is a thread about white failure.  Whites actually think they have succeeded and can determine that blacks are failing even as whites were legislated everything they have. Without that whites would still be stuck at Jamestown eating each other for dinner. The fact whites are racists shows that those who practice racism are failed. As you see here we have one idiot who decided he could create his own definition of racism by making clams that things are racist which were created because of how white racism excluded others. Failure.


----------



## AKIP

Racist reasoning.

Basketball is when a person kicks a field goal
Basketball is when the player hits a home run.
Basketball is when a player crosses the goal line with the basketball and does a dance.
Basketball is when the umpires yells "STRIKE"!
Basketball is when you kick the ball into the goal.

Therefore, basketball is meaningless nowadays. Everything is basketball.

"All the other white folks chime in and applaud in agreement"


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> Racist reasoning.
> 
> Basketball is when a person kicks a field goal
> Basketball is when the player hits a home run.
> Basketball is when a player crosses the goal line with the basketball and does a dance.
> Basketball is when the umpires yells "STRIKE"!
> Basketball is when you kick the ball into the goal.
> 
> Therefore, basketball is meaningless nowadays. Everything is basketball.
> 
> "All the other white folks chime in and applaud in agreement"


Well said. Thanks


----------



## IM2

Don't forget that basketball is played on ice and the players wear skates and use sticks to hit the basketball past the goaltender. And you have to shoot below par to win the game. Yes, racist reasoning doesn't exist.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist reasoning.
> 
> Basketball is when a person kicks a field goal
> Basketball is when the player hits a home run.
> Basketball is when a player crosses the goal line with the basketball and does a dance.
> Basketball is when the umpires yells "STRIKE"!
> Basketball is when you kick the ball into the goal.
> 
> Therefore, basketball is meaningless nowadays. Everything is basketball.
> 
> "All the other white folks chime in and applaud in agreement"
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. Thanks
Click to expand...


You are an example of what he's talking about..

You're talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior. WTF kind of reasoning is that?


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist reasoning.
> 
> Basketball is when a person kicks a field goal
> Basketball is when the player hits a home run.
> Basketball is when a player crosses the goal line with the basketball and does a dance.
> Basketball is when the umpires yells "STRIKE"!
> Basketball is when you kick the ball into the goal.
> 
> Therefore, basketball is meaningless nowadays. Everything is basketball.
> 
> "All the other white folks chime in and applaud in agreement"
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an example of what he's talking about..
> 
> You're talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior. WTF kind of reasoning is that?
Click to expand...


----------



## AKIP

IM2 said:


> Don't forget that basketball is played on ice and the players wear skates and use sticks to hit the basketball past the goaltender. And you have to shoot below par to win the game. Yes, racist reasoning doesn't exist.



Yep....and basketball players wear helmets, shoulder pads and ballerina tights and shoes.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist reasoning.
> 
> Basketball is when a person kicks a field goal
> Basketball is when the player hits a home run.
> Basketball is when a player crosses the goal line with the basketball and does a dance.
> Basketball is when the umpires yells "STRIKE"!
> Basketball is when you kick the ball into the goal.
> 
> Therefore, basketball is meaningless nowadays. Everything is basketball.
> 
> "All the other white folks chime in and applaud in agreement"
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an example of what he's talking about..
> 
> You're talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior. WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


.This is your belief and it was discussed.

"You blacks are talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior." WTF kind of reasoning is that?

Not my problem if you cannot understand English. I'd run from that too, because it's illogical and stupid thinking.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist reasoning.
> 
> Basketball is when a person kicks a field goal
> Basketball is when the player hits a home run.
> Basketball is when a player crosses the goal line with the basketball and does a dance.
> Basketball is when the umpires yells "STRIKE"!
> Basketball is when you kick the ball into the goal.
> 
> Therefore, basketball is meaningless nowadays. Everything is basketball.
> 
> "All the other white folks chime in and applaud in agreement"
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an example of what he's talking about..
> 
> You're talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior. WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .This is your belief and it was discussed.
> 
> "You blacks are talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior." WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Not my problem if you cannot understand English. I'd run from that too, because it's illogical and stupid thinking.
Click to expand...

That isnt what you said a minute ago lol
It only make sense. Whites are the black mans problem. We keep him oppressed. Control their lives. Which means we are in control. White man controls you. 
You shouldnt feel inferior, my insecure little friend. We are all humans. Judge on an individual level


----------



## AKIP

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist reasoning.
> 
> Basketball is when a person kicks a field goal
> Basketball is when the player hits a home run.
> Basketball is when a player crosses the goal line with the basketball and does a dance.
> Basketball is when the umpires yells "STRIKE"!
> Basketball is when you kick the ball into the goal.
> 
> Therefore, basketball is meaningless nowadays. Everything is basketball.
> 
> "All the other white folks chime in and applaud in agreement"
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an example of what he's talking about..
> 
> You're talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior. WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .This is your belief and it was discussed.
> 
> "You blacks are talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior." WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Not my problem if you cannot understand English. I'd run from that too, because it's illogical and stupid thinking.
Click to expand...


I had another guy make the same argument to me. In their minds, the only way they could be doing all of these things to blacks.....is if they were truly superior. Since that is what they think......they think that is what we think. Classic projection.


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist reasoning.
> 
> Basketball is when a person kicks a field goal
> Basketball is when the player hits a home run.
> Basketball is when a player crosses the goal line with the basketball and does a dance.
> Basketball is when the umpires yells "STRIKE"!
> Basketball is when you kick the ball into the goal.
> 
> Therefore, basketball is meaningless nowadays. Everything is basketball.
> 
> "All the other white folks chime in and applaud in agreement"
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an example of what he's talking about..
> 
> You're talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior. WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .This is your belief and it was discussed.
> 
> "You blacks are talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior." WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Not my problem if you cannot understand English. I'd run from that too, because it's illogical and stupid thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had another guy make the same argument to me. In their minds, the only way they could be doing all of these things to blacks.....is if they were truly superior. Since that is what they think......they think that is what we think. Classic projection.
Click to expand...

Its only logic. God knows that isnt in your head _


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an example of what he's talking about..
> 
> You're talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior. WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .This is your belief and it was discussed.
> 
> "You blacks are talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior." WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Not my problem if you cannot understand English. I'd run from that too, because it's illogical and stupid thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had another guy make the same argument to me. In their minds, the only way they could be doing all of these things to blacks.....is if they were truly superior. Since that is what they think......they think that is what we think. Classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only logic. God knows that isnt in your head _
Click to expand...


When all you have is a hammer.....everything becomes a nail. When you think you are superior, then all your logic concludes with you being superior.

Its not logical because your reasoning assumes only superiority will allow you to do things to people. That is why I said that I could have subdued Mike Tyson in his prime or the top UFC heavy weight. They are superior fighters to me no doubt. But if I sneak up on them with the element of surprise and bust them upside the head with a bat, then tie them up so that when they recover I still have the other hand, I am in control....and I am not superior to them.

Maybe I had superior evil intentions in that scenario.....but that is it.


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an example of what he's talking about..
> 
> You're talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior. WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .This is your belief and it was discussed.
> 
> "You blacks are talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior." WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Not my problem if you cannot understand English. I'd run from that too, because it's illogical and stupid thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had another guy make the same argument to me. In their minds, the only way they could be doing all of these things to blacks.....is if they were truly superior. Since that is what they think......they think that is what we think. Classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only logic. God knows that isnt in your head _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all you have is a hammer.....everything becomes a nail. When you think you are superior, then all your logic concludes with you being superior.
> 
> Its not logical because your reasoning assumes only superiority will allow you to do things to people. That is why I said that I could have subdued Mike Tyson in his prime or the top UFC heavy weight. They are superior fighters to me no doubt. But if I sneak up on them with the element of surprise and bust them upside the head with a bat, then tie them up so that when they recover I still have the other hand, I am in control....and I am not superior to them.
> 
> Maybe I had superior evil intentions in that scenario.....but that is it.
Click to expand...

i dont think i am superior. I especially wont judge my entire race against yours. Thats ignorant.
I just think your excuses are bullshit and the implications are humorous


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

AKIP said:


> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.



It doesn't exist.  What exists is a bunch of whining, jealous juveniles who don't want to take responsibility for their failures and instead point the finger at others.



> the definition of racism



"hatred or intolerance of another race or other races"

Describes the OP to a tee.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> As I predicted there will not be a reasoned discussion because this is a thread about white failure.



There won't be a reasonable discussion because you're an irrational crackpot who doesn't recognize your own bigotry and hatred towards others while you accuse everyone around you of it.  Every thread you start is chock full of accusations and finger pointing at everyone but yourself.  You're not going to have a reason discussion when all you do is attack, attack, attack.  You don't want a reasoned discussion anyway.  What you want is for everyone to bow at your feet and completely agree with you.  That's your idea of a reasoned discussion.


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .This is your belief and it was discussed.
> 
> "You blacks are talking about how whites are still racist, therefore it means whites are superior and you still think you are inferior." WTF kind of reasoning is that?
> 
> Not my problem if you cannot understand English. I'd run from that too, because it's illogical and stupid thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had another guy make the same argument to me. In their minds, the only way they could be doing all of these things to blacks.....is if they were truly superior. Since that is what they think......they think that is what we think. Classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only logic. God knows that isnt in your head _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all you have is a hammer.....everything becomes a nail. When you think you are superior, then all your logic concludes with you being superior.
> 
> Its not logical because your reasoning assumes only superiority will allow you to do things to people. That is why I said that I could have subdued Mike Tyson in his prime or the top UFC heavy weight. They are superior fighters to me no doubt. But if I sneak up on them with the element of surprise and bust them upside the head with a bat, then tie them up so that when they recover I still have the other hand, I am in control....and I am not superior to them.
> 
> Maybe I had superior evil intentions in that scenario.....but that is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think i am superior. I especially wont judge my entire race against yours. Thats ignorant.
> I just think your excuses are bullshit and the implications are humorous
Click to expand...


You might not be a whore......but you are wearing a whores uniform, to quote Dave Chapelle metaphorically.


----------



## AKIP

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't exist.  What exists is a bunch of whining, jealous juveniles who don't want to take responsibility for their failures and instead point the finger at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "hatred or intolerance of another race or other races"
> 
> Describes the OP to a tee.
Click to expand...


He and I are both intolerant of another race, if and only if, that other race views and treats our race as inferior, which the white race has. We are not intolerant of your race, your race just maps to the race that sees our race as inferior. Without that, there would be no intolerance towards whites. Hatred? I don't know how you glean hatred for these threads....unless you think knowing history should make people hate whites. I don't think knowing history should make anyone hate anyone or any group hate another group.


----------



## AKIP

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I predicted there will not be a reasoned discussion because this is a thread about white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be a reasonable discussion because you're an irrational crackpot who doesn't recognize your own bigotry and hatred towards others while you accuse everyone around you of it.  Every thread you start is chock full of accusations and finger pointing at everyone but yourself.  You're not going to have a reason discussion when all you do is attack, attack, attack.  You don't want a reasoned discussion anyway.  What you want is for everyone to bow at your feet and completely agree with you.  That's your idea of a reasoned discussion.
Click to expand...


Why don't you all see reasoning that infers blacks are inferior is racist? You have  like TAZ and MoonRuck who does not infer anything....they have come out and stated such. This forum is replete with examples of people who think blacks are inferior....and because a few blacks on the forum offers a refutation of that claim.....we are racist? We are in a inferior condition and to explain that inferior condition we must tell what happened to blacks to create and incubate that inferior condition. 300 years of racial oppression is what happened, you all want and need to decouple that from the present day in order to continue to state or infer our condition is inferior because we are naturally inferior.

You all are the obvious racist here.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

AKIP said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I predicted there will not be a reasoned discussion because this is a thread about white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be a reasonable discussion because you're an irrational crackpot who doesn't recognize your own bigotry and hatred towards others while you accuse everyone around you of it.  Every thread you start is chock full of accusations and finger pointing at everyone but yourself.  You're not going to have a reason discussion when all you do is attack, attack, attack.  You don't want a reasoned discussion anyway.  What you want is for everyone to bow at your feet and completely agree with you.  That's your idea of a reasoned discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you all see reasoning that infers blacks are inferior is racist? You have  like TAZ and MoonRuck who does not infer anything....they have come out and stated such. This forum is replete with examples of people who think blacks are inferior....and because a few blacks on the forum offers a refutation of that claim.....we are racist? We are in a inferior condition and to explain that inferior condition we must tell what happened to blacks to create and incubate that inferior condition. 300 years of racial oppression is what happened, you all want and need to decouple that from the present day in order to continue to state or infer our condition is inferior because we are naturally inferior.
> 
> You all are the obvious racist here.
Click to expand...


Question:

Do you know what Ethnic Group Taz is from?

Also Taz is correct the OP'er never want any reasonable discussion and just want to dictate what others will say and you and him scream racism if someone disagree with your opinion.

Play the race card much!?!


----------



## AKIP

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I predicted there will not be a reasoned discussion because this is a thread about white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be a reasonable discussion because you're an irrational crackpot who doesn't recognize your own bigotry and hatred towards others while you accuse everyone around you of it.  Every thread you start is chock full of accusations and finger pointing at everyone but yourself.  You're not going to have a reason discussion when all you do is attack, attack, attack.  You don't want a reasoned discussion anyway.  What you want is for everyone to bow at your feet and completely agree with you.  That's your idea of a reasoned discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you all see reasoning that infers blacks are inferior is racist? You have  like TAZ and MoonRuck who does not infer anything....they have come out and stated such. This forum is replete with examples of people who think blacks are inferior....and because a few blacks on the forum offers a refutation of that claim.....we are racist? We are in a inferior condition and to explain that inferior condition we must tell what happened to blacks to create and incubate that inferior condition. 300 years of racial oppression is what happened, you all want and need to decouple that from the present day in order to continue to state or infer our condition is inferior because we are naturally inferior.
> 
> You all are the obvious racist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Do you know what Ethnic Group Taz is from?
> 
> Also Taz is correct the OP'er never want any reasonable discussion and just want to dictate what others will say and you and him scream racism if someone disagree with your opinion.
> 
> Play the race card much!?!
Click to expand...


It does not really matter what Taz ethnic group is. All I have read, from dissenters, is people on the other side REJECTING the claim that the black condition of inequality is the result of external social factors.....That only leaves the internal as the cause whether you say it or not. If an option is binary.....rejection of one is selection of the other.....but then when say you are selecting the other via rejection of the external.....we are somehow stupid for reasoning such. Most of you make up your own self serving definition of terms. You build your arguments using fallacies......and despite all those flaws....you still think you are right.....but about as right as an anorexic who thinks shes obese.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

IM2 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is a sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .A racist makes up fake definitions of racism  by purposefully ignoring American history.
Click to expand...


Racist do things like time travel to past generations to project upon the present generation.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


Not as long as you are here.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


No, Hope & Change failed. Not justt failed,  but made things worse.

Have you noticed that there haven't been the series of racial "outrages" that were part and parcel of the "Age of Obama"?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

How could racism ever end when those who use the accusations thereof for such advantage as they do?

Right now, they have to look so hard, they settle for " micro aggressions"

In a few years, it will be infinitesimally tiny aggressions.

Who knows, if they work hard enough to feel the right, proper victim, i'm sure we will enter the territory of subatomic aggressions some day.  


It's just too good an excuse to explain why people don't amount to anything in life.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> How could racism ever end when those who use the accusations thereof for such advantage as they do?
> 
> Right now, they have to look so hard, they settle for " micro aggressions"
> 
> In a few years, it will be infinitesimally tiny aggressions.
> 
> Who knows, if they work hard enough to feel the right, proper victim, i'm sure we will enter the territory of subatomic aggressions some day.
> 
> 
> It's just too good an excuse to explain why people don't amount to anything in life.



Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot


----------



## AKIP

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could racism ever end when those who use the accusations thereof for such advantage as they do?
> 
> Right now, they have to look so hard, they settle for " micro aggressions"
> 
> In a few years, it will be infinitesimally tiny aggressions.
> 
> Who knows, if they work hard enough to feel the right, proper victim, i'm sure we will enter the territory of subatomic aggressions some day.
> 
> 
> It's just too good an excuse to explain why people don't amount to anything in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
Click to expand...

Yeah. The hard work is lying and pretending like it does not exist. Goggle wiill tell you all about it. Try “okay google”.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

AKIP said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed itYet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could racism ever end when those who use the accusations thereof for such advantage as they do?
> 
> Right now, they have to look so hard, they settle for " micro aggressions"
> 
> In a few years, it will be infinitesimally tiny aggressions.
> 
> Who knows, if they work hard enough to feel the right, proper victim, i'm sure we will enter the territory of subatomic aggressions some day.
> 
> 
> It's just too good an excuse to explain why people don't amount to anything in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
Click to expand...

You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.

Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed itYet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could racism ever end when those who use the accusations thereof for such advantage as they do?
> 
> Right now, they have to look so hard, they settle for " micro aggressions"
> 
> In a few years, it will be infinitesimally tiny aggressions.
> 
> Who knows, if they work hard enough to feel the right, proper victim, i'm sure we will enter the territory of subatomic aggressions some day.
> 
> 
> It's just too good an excuse to explain why people don't amount to anything in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
Click to expand...


I took enough responsibility to build 3 organizations. What about you loser?

Like I said if you actually think people go looking for racism you are a fucking idiot. Idiot.


----------



## LOIE

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


I thought this was well done. It was full of historical and current facts and gave a chronological account of everything that led up to our current state of division. The things that were done can not be denied and the results of those things have far reaching and long lasting negative effects. 

I don't see any of these things as excuses, or whining, or not taking personal responsibility. I see them as the underlying reasons for many things that we deal with as a society today.  I think we would do well to stop denying and start repairing.


----------



## abu afak

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


You start your threads with sympathetic/pathetic youtubes by teeny boppers.
You are incapable of intellectual debate.
You only last-word with moronic and empty hostility.
`


----------



## Disir

Hmmm........sweeping laws specifically targeting black communities. 

Black Leaders Once Championed the Strict Drug Laws They Now Seek to Dismantle

The 1994 Crime Bill Was Intended to Help, Not Hurt, Black Americans. Does That Matter?

Ya, you see the same thing with stop and frisk. People in the community ask for it, others in the community don't like it. Rather than try to find middle ground within the community it erupts into something completely different.


----------



## AKIP

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed itYet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could racism ever end when those who use the accusations thereof for such advantage as they do?
> 
> Right now, they have to look so hard, they settle for " micro aggressions"
> 
> In a few years, it will be infinitesimally tiny aggressions.
> 
> Who knows, if they work hard enough to feel the right, proper victim, i'm sure we will enter the territory of subatomic aggressions some day.
> 
> 
> It's just too good an excuse to explain why people don't amount to anything in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
Click to expand...


Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


Did you get permission to ask this?


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....


----------



## AKIP

abu afak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over w
> hat is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> You start your threads with sympathetic/pathetic youtubes by teeny boppers.
> You are incapable of intellectual debate.
> You only last-word with moronic and empty hostility.
> `
Click to expand...


Please note that characterizing a person's debate, motive or points IS NOT refutation. Sympathetic/Pathetic does not equal WRONG. Teen boppers does not equate to being wrong. Then you say the other person is incapable of intellectual debate, while personally not demonstrating intellectual debate your own self.

A debate consists of an entity making an assertion, giving their reasoning and providing evidence for their conclusion. All that was done by your opposition. For you to respond intellectually would mean you offer a refutation of their assertion by dismantling their reasoning and evidence with counter reasoning and evidence, of which you presented none.

The thing about counter reasoning is that the only counter reasoning is that blacks are inferior, which fits the official definition of racism. However, of course you have your own definition of racism that is self serving.....because as a white person you have the privilege of not being bound by official definitions when they do not serve your interest.


----------



## IM2

abu afak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> You start your threads with sympathetic/pathetic youtubes by teeny boppers.
> You are incapable of intellectual debate.
> You only last-word with moronic and empty hostility.
> `
Click to expand...


You can't out debate me.


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....
Click to expand...


Yeah whatever.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
Click to expand...

Exactly..


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly..
Click to expand...


Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
Click to expand...

Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...


----------



## AKIP

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
Click to expand...


What white person is?


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
Click to expand...


Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
Click to expand...

I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...


----------



## Moonglow

AKIP said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What white person is?
Click to expand...

I don't know since I don't know how many are mixed with what...Same with colored folks they are not all so called "pure" either...


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...
Click to expand...


I do accept things as they are. You are the one who can't.


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What white person is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know since I don't know how many are mixed with what...Same with colored folks they are not all so called "pure" either...
Click to expand...


He's not white but we are colored. LOL!


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


Whites are the most racially tolerant of the races. We accept all kinds here, so tell me which black African countries are welcoming to whites? Any? As for arabs countries, they hate everyone, including their own. And Asia also doesn't encourage emigration, and places like Japan bar mooslims from getting citizenship there.
Just what have whites failed at racially?


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do accept things as they are. You are the one who can't.
Click to expand...

I not only accept people for who they are I prefer it....without any of your "race" hangups....Free yourself from your victim mentality consciousness..Life is a lot more fun...I also know that within each society is a social status determined by income...Blacks do it to blacks and other races and so do whites, in fact all humans do it..Duh...even animals....


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What white person is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know since I don't know how many are mixed with what...Same with colored folks they are not all so called "pure" either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not white but we are colored. LOL!
Click to expand...

Of course you can only take the use of the word "colored" meaning only black, but ahem, all humans have a color, yes, white is a color also, but it's not a race....


----------



## Moonglow

You want racism to be over then just stop giving it any attention..Just act normal.....


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What white person is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know since I don't know how many are mixed with what...Same with colored folks they are not all so called "pure" either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not white but we are colored. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can only take the use of the word "colored" meaning only black, but ahem, all humans have a color, yes, white is a color also, but it's not a race....
Click to expand...


You can try that weak response but when you made the comment it wasn't about all humans having a color.   And then you display a vivid example that is part of the overall problem, Whites don't see each other as a race but everyone else is a race to them. White is a race.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are the most racially tolerant of the races. We accept all kinds here, so tell me which black African countries are welcoming to whites? Any? As for arabs countries, they hate everyone, including their own. And Asia also doesn't encourage emigration, and places like Japan bar mooslims from getting citizenship there.
> Just what have whites failed at racially?
Click to expand...


First off, this is not a white country. Second, stop lying.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What white person is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know since I don't know how many are mixed with what...Same with colored folks they are not all so called "pure" either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not white but we are colored. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can only take the use of the word "colored" meaning only black, but ahem, all humans have a color, yes, white is a color also, but it's not a race....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can try that weak response but when you made the comment it wasn't about all humans having a color.   And then you display a vivid example that is part of the overall problem, Whites don't see each other as a race but everyone else is a race to them. White is a race.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you just another person that is looking for a fight because you are pissed at the world....You enjoy yerself now...freak...


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do accept things as they are. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only accept people for who they are I prefer it....without any of your "race" hangups....Free yourself from your victim mentality consciousness..Life is a lot more fun...I also know that within each society is a social status determined by income...Blacks do it to blacks and other races and so do whites, in fact all humans do it..Duh...even animals....
Click to expand...


I don't have any race hang ups.  But this is a section about race ad racism, Therefore it's going to be a topic of discussion. The only one here with he victim mentality is you. I live in the real world, that means I cab accept people and recognize that racism does still exist. You can't. You have to construct an alternative universe in order to survive.


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> What white person is?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know since I don't know how many are mixed with what...Same with colored folks they are not all so called "pure" either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not white but we are colored. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can only take the use of the word "colored" meaning only black, but ahem, all humans have a color, yes, white is a color also, but it's not a race....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can try that weak response but when you made the comment it wasn't about all humans having a color.   And then you display a vivid example that is part of the overall problem, Whites don't see each other as a race but everyone else is a race to them. White is a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you just another person that is looking for a fight because you are pissed at the world....You enjoy yerself now...freak...
Click to expand...


No, you're another dumb ass who can't deal with the truth.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

AKIP said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed itYet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could racism ever end when those who use the accusations thereof for such advantage as they do?
> 
> Right now, they have to look so hard, they settle for " micro aggressions"
> 
> In a few years, it will be infinitesimally tiny aggressions.
> 
> Who knows, if they work hard enough to feel the right, proper victim, i'm sure we will enter the territory of subatomic aggressions some day.
> 
> 
> It's just too good an excuse to explain why people don't amount to anything in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
Click to expand...


The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.

It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> You want racism to be over then just stop giving it any attention..Just act normal.....



That's not going to stop racism. I don't know what you think racism is but it doesn't end by not paying attention to it.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed itYet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could racism ever end when those who use the accusations thereof for such advantage as they do?
> 
> Right now, they have to look so hard, they settle for " micro aggressions"
> 
> In a few years, it will be infinitesimally tiny aggressions.
> 
> Who knows, if they work hard enough to feel the right, proper victim, i'm sure we will enter the territory of subatomic aggressions some day.
> 
> 
> It's just too good an excuse to explain why people don't amount to anything in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
Click to expand...


Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do accept things as they are. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only accept people for who they are I prefer it....without any of your "race" hangups....Free yourself from your victim mentality consciousness..Life is a lot more fun...I also know that within each society is a social status determined by income...Blacks do it to blacks and other races and so do whites, in fact all humans do it..Duh...even animals....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any race hang ups.  But this is a section about race ad racism, Therefore it's going to be a topic of discussion. The only one here with he victim mentality is you. I live in the real world, that means I cab accept people and recognize that racism does still exist. You can't. You have to construct an alternative universe in order to survive.
Click to expand...

Keep trying but you're still cold...


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are the most racially tolerant of the races. We accept all kinds here, so tell me which black African countries are welcoming to whites? Any? As for arabs countries, they hate everyone, including their own. And Asia also doesn't encourage emigration, and places like Japan bar mooslims from getting citizenship there.
> Just what have whites failed at racially?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, this is not a white country. Second, stop lying.
Click to expand...

This country was built by whites, and then we let in blacks, latinos... Which black African countries are welcoming to whites on a similar level? None? That's what I thought.


----------



## Two Thumbs

good lord

whites failed?

We have all the first world countries.  ALL OF THEM.

It doesn't suck to be us anywhere in the world.


----------



## AKIP

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do accept things as they are. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only accept people for who they are I prefer it....without any of your "race" hangups....Free yourself from your victim mentality consciousness..Life is a lot more fun...I also know that within each society is a social status determined by income...Blacks do it to blacks and other races and so do whites, in fact all humans do it..Duh...even animals....
Click to expand...


I heard a conservative guy on the radio talking about blacks having a victim mentality. Then about a week later the same guy was talking about immigration and trying to argue that blacks should be the main ones against it because many are taking jobs from blacks. Ergo, the same guy that claimed blacks have a victim mentality then argued that blacks were the biggest victims of immigration policy....lol. Besides that obvious contradiction, you have people saying that blacks have a victim mentality while at the same time arguing that blacks are being victimized and used by the democratic party....lol.

You cannot make this stuff up......Obviously white privilege allows whites to be the arbiter of when a group has fallen victim.


----------



## Two Thumbs

AKIP said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do accept things as they are. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only accept people for who they are I prefer it....without any of your "race" hangups....Free yourself from your victim mentality consciousness..Life is a lot more fun...I also know that within each society is a social status determined by income...Blacks do it to blacks and other races and so do whites, in fact all humans do it..Duh...even animals....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard a conservative guy on the radio talking about blacks having a victim mentality. Then about a week later the same guy was talking about immigration and trying to argue that blacks should be the main ones against it because many are taking jobs from blacks. Ergo, the same guy that claimed blacks have a victim mentality then argued that blacks were the biggest victims of immigration policy....lol. Besides that obvious contradiction, you have people saying that blacks have a victim mentality while at the same time arguing that blacks are being victimized and used by the democratic party....lol.
> 
> You cannot make this stuff up......Obviously white privilege allows whites to be the arbiter of when a group has fallen victim.
Click to expand...

you aren't smart enough to understand the difference between 'victim mentality' and 'victim'.

you are, however, dumb enough to make me laugh.


----------



## abu afak

AKIP said:


> Please note that characterizing a person's debate, motive or points IS NOT refutation. Sympathetic/Pathetic does not equal WRONG. Teen boppers does not equate to being wrong. Then you say the other person is incapable of intellectual debate, while personally not demonstrating intellectual debate your own self.
> 
> A debate consists of an entity making an assertion, giving their reasoning and providing evidence for their conclusion. All that was done by your opposition. For you to respond intellectually would mean you offer a refutation of their assertion by dismantling their reasoning and evidence with counter reasoning and evidence, of which you presented none.
> 
> The thing about counter reasoning is that the only counter reasoning is that blacks are inferior, which fits the official definition of racism. However, of course you have your own definition of racism that is self serving.....because as a white person you have the privilege of not being bound by official definitions when they do not serve your interest.


No one is more aware of real debate than me.
I am entitled to point out HIS source is a 20 yr old Bopper youtube, NOT even material; for debate.
If he wishes to Excerpt it's main points, I would be glad to Pork him always do.. as I do you.
*
In fact, my post immediately preceding that (Sunday) was typical of my posts, 
11 Inventions that changed history
Refuting YOU point by Point, and Shutting you the **** up.
Tho, as always, the 12 year old Troll IM2 posted his usual empty hostility in 'reply'.*
He is, again, Incapabable of any debate. He's just a mouthy child who posts hostility and boobtubes.
`


----------



## AKIP

Two Thumbs said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do accept things as they are. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only accept people for who they are I prefer it....without any of your "race" hangups....Free yourself from your victim mentality consciousness..Life is a lot more fun...I also know that within each society is a social status determined by income...Blacks do it to blacks and other races and so do whites, in fact all humans do it..Duh...even animals....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard a conservative guy on the radio talking about blacks having a victim mentality. Then about a week later the same guy was talking about immigration and trying to argue that blacks should be the main ones against it because many are taking jobs from blacks. Ergo, the same guy that claimed blacks have a victim mentality then argued that blacks were the biggest victims of immigration policy....lol. Besides that obvious contradiction, you have people saying that blacks have a victim mentality while at the same time arguing that blacks are being victimized and used by the democratic party....lol.
> 
> You cannot make this stuff up......Obviously white privilege allows whites to be the arbiter of when a group has fallen victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you aren't smart enough to understand the difference between 'victim mentality' and 'victim'.
> 
> you are, however, dumb enough to make me laugh.
Click to expand...


Says the person who does not accept the official definition of Racism. Besides, being white means YOU, and only YOU ALL, get to decide the difference from actually being victims and having a victim mentality. Its not hard to figure out how you come to that conclusion. Anything that points the finger at whites is considered a victim mentality.....if it points the finger somewhere else......then you are an actual victim.


----------



## AKIP

abu afak said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that characterizing a person's debate, motive or points IS NOT refutation. Sympathetic/Pathetic does not equal WRONG. Teen boppers does not equate to being wrong. Then you say the other person is incapable of intellectual debate, while personally not demonstrating intellectual debate your own self.
> 
> A debate consists of an entity making an assertion, giving their reasoning and providing evidence for their conclusion. All that was done by your opposition. For you to respond intellectually would mean you offer a refutation of their assertion by dismantling their reasoning and evidence with counter reasoning and evidence, of which you presented none.
> 
> The thing about counter reasoning is that the only counter reasoning is that blacks are inferior, which fits the official definition of racism. However, of course you have your own definition of racism that is self serving.....because as a white person you have the privilege of not being bound by official definitions when they do not serve your interest.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is more aware of real debate than me.
> I am entitled to point out HIS source is a 20 yr old Bopper youtube, NOT even material; for debate.
> If he wishes to Excerpt it's main points, I would be glad to Pork him always do.. as I do you.
> *
> In fact, my post immediately preceding that (Sunday) was typical of my posts,
> 11 Inventions that changed history
> Refuting YOU point by Point, and Shutting you the **** up.
> Tho, as always, the 12 year old Troll IM2 posted his usual empty hostility in 'reply'.*
> He is, again, Incapabable of any debate. He's just a mouthy child who posts hostility and boobtubes.
> `
Click to expand...


The post you "shut me up" with is a post of yours that I ignored due to my point of the post having NOTHING TO DO WITH COLOR!!!!!!  Yes....they were white.....I never said they were black. My point is how things past impact the present. What the F'ck does color of the inventors have to do with refuting that assertion?


----------



## abu afak

AKIP said:


> *The post you "shut me up" with is a post of yours that I ignored due to my point of the post having NOTHING TO DO WITH COLOR!!!!!! * Yes....they were white.....I never said they were black. *My point is how things past impact the present. What the F'ck does color of the inventors have to do with refuting that assertion.*


In my points #1/1a, Yes, I point out the inventions are White, and that they have Saved Black Lives.

*In points 2/3 I go on to address that other races have been Previously oppressed and rallied.. as opposed to Blacks.
And that Racism is NOT analogous to Inventions, as racism is a sentiment, not a hard fact/object/achievement.
So I DID answer completely, NOT just as to who made the inventions.*
Really, it's so hard to know if you're just stupid or disingenuous. It's that bad.

Summarizing.
Your analogy was Stupid.
Your posts are Stupid.
But they are 20 IQ points better than IM2's Sub-Saharan 70.
`


----------



## AKIP

abu afak said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The post you "shut me up" with is a post of yours that I ignored due to my point of the post having NOTHING TO DO WITH COLOR!!!!!! * Yes....they were white.....I never said they were black. *My point is how things past impact the present. What the F'ck does color of the inventors have to do with refuting that assertion.*
> 
> 
> 
> In my points #1/1a, Yes, I point out the inventions are White, and that they have Saved Black Lives.
> 
> *In points 2/3 I go on to address that other races have been Previously oppressed and rallied.. as opposed to Blacks.
> And that Racism is NOT analogous to Inventions, as racism is a sentiment, not a hard fact/object/achievement.
> So I DID answer completely, NOT just as to who made the inventions.*
> Really, it's so hard to know if you're just stupid or disingenuous. It's that bad.
> 
> Summarizing.
> Your analogy was Stupid.
> Your posts are Stupid.
> But they are 20 IQ points better than IM2's Sub-Saharan 70.
> `
Click to expand...


Saying other races have been oppressed is akin to saying that me and Michael Jordan both played basketball. You have to show the degree and kind of oppression of others, the time and space, was equivalent to what blacks experienced with chattel racial oppression.

Racism is a belief but when racist ACT on those believes, by creating laws that discriminate and by personally discriminating, it is no longer a sentiment, but an action that manifest reactions, analogous to how inventions are actions that manifest reactions.


----------



## IM2

abu afak said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that characterizing a person's debate, motive or points IS NOT refutation. Sympathetic/Pathetic does not equal WRONG. Teen boppers does not equate to being wrong. Then you say the other person is incapable of intellectual debate, while personally not demonstrating intellectual debate your own self.
> 
> A debate consists of an entity making an assertion, giving their reasoning and providing evidence for their conclusion. All that was done by your opposition. For you to respond intellectually would mean you offer a refutation of their assertion by dismantling their reasoning and evidence with counter reasoning and evidence, of which you presented none.
> 
> The thing about counter reasoning is that the only counter reasoning is that blacks are inferior, which fits the official definition of racism. However, of course you have your own definition of racism that is self serving.....because as a white person you have the privilege of not being bound by official definitions when they do not serve your interest.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is more aware of real debate than me.
> I am entitled to point out HIS source is a 20 yr old Bopper youtube, NOT even material; for debate.
> If he wishes to Excerpt it's main points, I would be glad to Pork him always do.. as I do you.
> *
> In fact, my post immediately preceding that (Sunday) was typical of my posts,
> 11 Inventions that changed history
> Refuting YOU point by Point, and Shutting you the **** up.
> Tho, as always, the 12 year old Troll IM2 posted his usual empty hostility in 'reply'.*
> He is, again, Incapabable of any debate. He's just a mouthy child who posts hostility and boobtubes.
> `
Click to expand...


Actually my source is not a 20 year old bopper but what that so called bopper stated were actual laws and polices.

Your opposition to this is based on the person you saw and not the things she mentioned. .Had this so called teeny bopper stated what you have chosen to believe you would not be here making an ass out of yourself.

You see idiot the presenter, Laci Green, is a 28 year old educator with a degree from the University of California. I'm a 56 year old college degreed man with  32 years of work on issues affecting non whites and low to moderate income people of all races. YOU are the one who cannot debate. And you most certainly don't want to try me.


----------



## Dalia

AKIP said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
Click to expand...


*We are the human race* the answer is in the sentence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed itYet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could racism ever end when those who use the accusations thereof for such advantage as they do?
> 
> Right now, they have to look so hard, they settle for " micro aggressions"
> 
> In a few years, it will be infinitesimally tiny aggressions.
> 
> Who knows, if they work hard enough to feel the right, proper victim, i'm sure we will enter the territory of subatomic aggressions some day.
> 
> 
> It's just too good an excuse to explain why people don't amount to anything in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
Click to expand...


If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?


----------



## AKIP

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed itYet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
Click to expand...


Because some people made it back from war alive and without injury, does not that kind of disprove that war is what caused inljury or death to other soldiers?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed itYet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
Click to expand...



 The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.

The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.


----------



## LOIE

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed itYet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microaggressions is a term made in 1970. And if you actually believe somebody is looking for racism then you are truly an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
Click to expand...

In the book “Post Traumatic Slave Syndrome”  by Dr. Joy Degruy she has a section titled “Planning to Fail.” She writes:

_“It is not surprising, after decades of being depicted as ineffectual and inferior, that some might begin to believe that failure is inevitable. It is this expectation of failure that stops many youth from seeking college educations. It is the same expectation that can stop hard working adults from seeking promotions and advancing their careers. I can remember being told by my high school counselor that I was not “college material.”  _

She then goes on to tell the story of a girl named Katrice, who completed her undergraduate education and became a math teacher:

_“She was one of the fortunate ones who stopped believing that failure was inevitable and acceptable. Unfortunately, there are numerous black youth that continue to believe that they are destined to fail, that success is reserved for those other than themselves, and that they lack what it takes to make it in life. Being told that you are inferior for hundreds of years can have lasting psychic impacts, impacts that get passed from parent to child, to grandchild, to great grandchild. We know family traditions get passed down through generations. Fortunately, for Katrice, she was eventually able to translate the strengths of her mother in to meaningful achievement.”_

I personally believe the fact there are successful black individuals does not prove there were no major racist obstacles in their way.  Instead, I believe that it proves they are incredibly strong and resilient. They are able to overcome whatever obstacles they face. I admire them.


----------



## abu afak

Dalia said:


> *We are the human race* the answer is in the sentence.


To play along semantically, WE are also all "men"... and Primates.
`


----------



## MarathonMike

Racism will always exist in the mind of someone determined to be a victim of it.


----------



## daisiesRwild

AKIP said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed it. If a black person deviates in any way from how things are defined......its jumped on as a sign of our lack of intelligence, and used to try to discredit everything we said. Yet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
Click to expand...

holy crap this is the dumbest thing i ever heard lol


----------



## AKIP

Dogmaphobe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
Click to expand...


Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.


----------



## AKIP

MarathonMike said:


> Racism will always exist in the mind of someone determined to be a victim of it.



And racism will never exists to those who need it not to be true or without impact in order that they can castigate black people as naturally inferior to their own race.


----------



## Correll

AKIP said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
Click to expand...



The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.


Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.


----------



## AKIP

Correll said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
Click to expand...


And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
Click to expand...


Actually they don't. But for you idiots searching for anything to use to deny your own racism this is an excuse.


----------



## Taz

Racism can't be OVER!!!! It's NEGRO HISTORY MONTH!!! For the next month, all black supremacists get to tout how great black people are and have been over the centuries... You know, just like white supremacists do, except they get shit for it. 
I even turned black myself for the occasion.


----------



## IM2

*Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real*

According to a survey released last year 52 percent of white Americans said they believe discrimination against them is on par with discrimination faced by black people and other minorities. In Canada, a poll taken in 2014 showed that most Canadians don't think they're racist—84 percent claim they have friends of different racial backgrounds—but 32 percent make occasional racist comments, and 27 percent agree with racial stereotypes. Those ideas are at odds with each other, demonstrating a lack of understanding of the basic concept of racism.

Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> *Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real*
> 
> According to a survey released last year 52 percent of white Americans said they believe discrimination against them is on par with discrimination faced by black people and other minorities. In Canada, a poll taken in 2014 showed that most Canadians don't think they're racist—84 percent claim they have friends of different racial backgrounds—but 32 percent make occasional racist comments, and 27 percent agree with racial stereotypes. Those ideas are at odds with each other, demonstrating a lack of understanding of the basic concept of racism.
> 
> Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real


OMIGOSH!!!!!!!! A LINK!!!!!!! I guess my efforts weren't wasted after all. Now, lemme go check out the link.


----------



## Taz

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real*
> 
> According to a survey released last year 52 percent of white Americans said they believe discrimination against them is on par with discrimination faced by black people and other minorities. In Canada, a poll taken in 2014 showed that most Canadians don't think they're racist—84 percent claim they have friends of different racial backgrounds—but 32 percent make occasional racist comments, and 27 percent agree with racial stereotypes. Those ideas are at odds with each other, demonstrating a lack of understanding of the basic concept of racism.
> 
> Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real
> 
> 
> 
> OMIGOSH!!!!!!!! A LINK!!!!!!! I guess my efforts weren't wasted after all. Now, lemme go check out the link.
Click to expand...

Saying that you can't be racist to white people no matter what you say or do isn't racism is obviously nonsense. You don't get to dump on a certain color of people because of their color. Guess what that's called?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Racism can't be OVER!!!! It's NEGRO HISTORY MONTH!!! For the next month, all black supremacists get to tout how great black people are and have been over the centuries... You know, just like white supremacists do, except they get shit for it.
> I even turned black myself for the occasion.




_False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._


*Karen Topham- “The Danger Of False Equivalence”*​

Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history? 


How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism can't be OVER!!!! It's NEGRO HISTORY MONTH!!! For the next month, all black supremacists get to tout how great black people are and have been over the centuries... You know, just like white supremacists do, except they get shit for it.
> I even turned black myself for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> 
> *Karen Topham- “The Danger Of False Equivalence”*​
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?
> 
> 
> How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?
Click to expand...

Not asking for a white month, just want to help all black supremacists celebrate their blackness (since I'm not allowed to do it for my own skin color).


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real*
> 
> According to a survey released last year 52 percent of white Americans said they believe discrimination against them is on par with discrimination faced by black people and other minorities. In Canada, a poll taken in 2014 showed that most Canadians don't think they're racist—84 percent claim they have friends of different racial backgrounds—but 32 percent make occasional racist comments, and 27 percent agree with racial stereotypes. Those ideas are at odds with each other, demonstrating a lack of understanding of the basic concept of racism.
> 
> Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real
> 
> 
> 
> OMIGOSH!!!!!!!! A LINK!!!!!!! I guess my efforts weren't wasted after all. Now, lemme go check out the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that you can't be racist to white people no matter what you say or do isn't racism is obviously nonsense. You don't get to dump on a certain color of people because of their color. Guess what that's called?
Click to expand...


It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism can't be OVER!!!! It's NEGRO HISTORY MONTH!!! For the next month, all black supremacists get to tout how great black people are and have been over the centuries... You know, just like white supremacists do, except they get shit for it.
> I even turned black myself for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> 
> *Karen Topham- “The Danger Of False Equivalence”*​
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?
> 
> 
> How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not asking for a white month, just want to help all black supremacists celebrate their blackness (since I'm not allowed to do it for my own skin color).
Click to expand...


There are already 11 white history months dumb ass. So you are allowed to do it.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real*
> 
> According to a survey released last year 52 percent of white Americans said they believe discrimination against them is on par with discrimination faced by black people and other minorities. In Canada, a poll taken in 2014 showed that most Canadians don't think they're racist—84 percent claim they have friends of different racial backgrounds—but 32 percent make occasional racist comments, and 27 percent agree with racial stereotypes. Those ideas are at odds with each other, demonstrating a lack of understanding of the basic concept of racism.
> 
> Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real
> 
> 
> 
> OMIGOSH!!!!!!!! A LINK!!!!!!! I guess my efforts weren't wasted after all. Now, lemme go check out the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that you can't be racist to white people no matter what you say or do isn't racism is obviously nonsense. You don't get to dump on a certain color of people because of their color. Guess what that's called?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
Click to expand...

I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
Click to expand...


There has been no such consensus.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism can't be OVER!!!! It's NEGRO HISTORY MONTH!!! For the next month, all black supremacists get to tout how great black people are and have been over the centuries... You know, just like white supremacists do, except they get shit for it.
> I even turned black myself for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> 
> *Karen Topham- “The Danger Of False Equivalence”*​
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?
> 
> 
> How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not asking for a white month, just want to help all black supremacists celebrate their blackness (since I'm not allowed to do it for my own skin color).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are already 11 white history months dumb ass. So you are allowed to do it.
Click to expand...

If I would celebrate Einstein's whiteness I'd be called a racist. But celebrating someone's blackness this month is ok. So let's do it. Who's first? Kunta Kinte?


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
Click to expand...

You must keep racism alive.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real*
> 
> According to a survey released last year 52 percent of white Americans said they believe discrimination against them is on par with discrimination faced by black people and other minorities. In Canada, a poll taken in 2014 showed that most Canadians don't think they're racist—84 percent claim they have friends of different racial backgrounds—but 32 percent make occasional racist comments, and 27 percent agree with racial stereotypes. Those ideas are at odds with each other, demonstrating a lack of understanding of the basic concept of racism.
> 
> Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real
> 
> 
> 
> OMIGOSH!!!!!!!! A LINK!!!!!!! I guess my efforts weren't wasted after all. Now, lemme go check out the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that you can't be racist to white people no matter what you say or do isn't racism is obviously nonsense. You don't get to dump on a certain color of people because of their color. Guess what that's called?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
Click to expand...


Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism can't be OVER!!!! It's NEGRO HISTORY MONTH!!! For the next month, all black supremacists get to tout how great black people are and have been over the centuries... You know, just like white supremacists do, except they get shit for it.
> I even turned black myself for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> 
> *Karen Topham- “The Danger Of False Equivalence”*​
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?
> 
> 
> How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not asking for a white month, just want to help all black supremacists celebrate their blackness (since I'm not allowed to do it for my own skin color).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are already 11 white history months dumb ass. So you are allowed to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I would celebrate Einstein's whiteness I'd be called a racist. But celebrating someone's blackness this month is ok. So let's do it. Who's first? Kunta Kinte?
Click to expand...


So now you cry because you can't say Einstein is white. This is how fucking stupid your arguments always are. Black history month was created because black accomplishments were left out of the historical record. Blacks did things and whites got the credit. You are here whining about something that was created because of white racism. So now you want a white history month because white racism made it so blacks had to designate a month to be noticed because of white racism.  This is how much of an idiot you are.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep racism alive.
Click to expand...


As long as you and others like you are alive racism is alive. And you keep racism alive by teaching your kids and grandkids the same racism.


----------



## TheParser

In my *opinion*, the answer to the thread title is YES.

Official racism no longer exists in the United States of America.

Every person (including those who are here without documentation) has equal rights.

Jobs are open to everyone with the necessary skills, all public accommodations must serve everyone, people can live in any neighborhood, and every eligible person can vote.

*****

As one African American intellectual recently said on C-SPAN, there will always be some people who do not like him because of his ethnicity.  But, as he said, their dislike does not interfere with his rights one iota. That is their problem, not his. He considers himself (and people of his ethnicity) to be 100% equal now.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep racism alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you and others like you are alive racism is alive. And you keep racism alive by teaching your kids and grandkids the same racism.
Click to expand...

Yes...in your small deluded mind, ALL whites are racist and ALL blacks aren't.

Proving you are nuts.


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*


No. And racism will always exist.


----------



## AKIP

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep racism alive.
Click to expand...


Why must he keep it alive? Is it for the opposite reason that you want it reported dead?


----------



## gipper

AKIP said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep racism alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must he keep it alive? Is it for the opposite reason that you want it reported dead?
Click to expand...

Where did I claim it was dead?


----------



## AKIP

TheParser said:


> In my *opinion*, the answer to the thread title is YES.
> 
> Official racism no longer exists in the United States of America.
> 
> Every person (including those who are here without documentation) has equal rights.
> 
> Jobs are open to everyone with the necessary skills, all public accommodations must serve everyone, people can live in any neighborhood, and every eligible person can vote.
> 
> *****
> 
> As one African American intellectual recently said on C-SPAN, there will always be some people who do not like him because of his ethnicity.  But, as he said, their dislike does not interfere with his rights one iota. That is their problem, not his. He considers himself (and people of his ethnicity) to be 100% equal now.



Sometimes peoples emotions on a subject blinds them to the absurdity of their reasoning. Yours is a case study there of. However, sometimes when one steps back and apply the abstract reasoning to another situation, they may be able to see the absurdity. For example, apply your reasoning to crime. Crime is not an issue in America BECAUSE OF LAW. Law has made it such that everyone must abide by the same laws, meaning that crime therefore cannot be an issue in peoples lives or the lives of businesses, etc. I mean.....if you are walking down a dark alley at night in the worst inner city you can image in America.....feel safe that you are protected BY LAW and nothing can happen to you.....because its law. Ergo, laws changing giving blacks equal opportunity made blacks as safe from racism as you are safe walking down a dark alley while counting money.


----------



## AKIP

gipper said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep racism alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must he keep it alive? Is it for the opposite reason that you want it reported dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I claim it was dead?
Click to expand...


Uhhh....is there another state of existence between being alive and being dead? If you are not claiming it is dead, then what is your problem with someone else claiming its alive? Its a binary option.

I mean, here is the thing. I am not that smart and I logically dismantle your whole argument. That must mean that you are a lot less smart than me......or simply that you are not dealing in truth as lies are easy to refute.


----------



## gipper

AKIP said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep racism alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must he keep it alive? Is it for the opposite reason that you want it reported dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I claim it was dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh....is there another state of existence between being alive and being dead? If you are not claiming it is dead, then what is your problem with someone else claiming its alive? Its a binary option.
Click to expand...

You are a bit slow.

I never claimed it was dead.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real*
> 
> According to a survey released last year 52 percent of white Americans said they believe discrimination against them is on par with discrimination faced by black people and other minorities. In Canada, a poll taken in 2014 showed that most Canadians don't think they're racist—84 percent claim they have friends of different racial backgrounds—but 32 percent make occasional racist comments, and 27 percent agree with racial stereotypes. Those ideas are at odds with each other, demonstrating a lack of understanding of the basic concept of racism.
> 
> Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real
> 
> 
> 
> OMIGOSH!!!!!!!! A LINK!!!!!!! I guess my efforts weren't wasted after all. Now, lemme go check out the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that you can't be racist to white people no matter what you say or do isn't racism is obviously nonsense. You don't get to dump on a certain color of people because of their color. Guess what that's called?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
Click to expand...

Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.


----------



## IM2

TheParser said:


> In my *opinion*, the answer to the thread title is YES.
> 
> Official racism no longer exists in the United States of America.
> 
> Every person (including those who are here without documentation) has equal rights.
> 
> Jobs are open to everyone with the necessary skills, all public accommodations must serve everyone, people can live in any neighborhood, and every eligible person can vote.
> 
> *****
> 
> As one African American intellectual recently said on C-SPAN, there will always be some people who do not like him because of his ethnicity.  But, as he said, their dislike does not interfere with his rights one iota. That is their problem, not his. He considers himself (and people of his ethnicity) to be 100% equal now.



That's your opinion ad what we have seen in the last year is the official answer is no.

Charlottesville alone eliminates the validity of your opinion.

And then all you need do is read through a couple of pages on these threads and it further diminishes your opinion.


----------



## AKIP

gipper said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> You must keep racism alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must he keep it alive? Is it for the opposite reason that you want it reported dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I claim it was dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh....is there another state of existence between being alive and being dead? If you are not claiming it is dead, then what is your problem with someone else claiming its alive? Its a binary option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a bit slow.
> 
> I never claimed it was dead.
Click to expand...


You do not have to claim that the light is OFF.....all you have to claim is that it is not ON, and you have done the same thing. Apparently you are not smart enough to realize that....and I am not claiming to be smart. Ergo, alive = on, dead = off.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism can't be OVER!!!! It's NEGRO HISTORY MONTH!!! For the next month, all black supremacists get to tout how great black people are and have been over the centuries... You know, just like white supremacists do, except they get shit for it.
> I even turned black myself for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> 
> *Karen Topham- “The Danger Of False Equivalence”*​
> 
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?
> 
> 
> How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not asking for a white month, just want to help all black supremacists celebrate their blackness (since I'm not allowed to do it for my own skin color).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are already 11 white history months dumb ass. So you are allowed to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I would celebrate Einstein's whiteness I'd be called a racist. But celebrating someone's blackness this month is ok. So let's do it. Who's first? Kunta Kinte?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you cry because you can't say Einstein is white. This is how fucking stupid your arguments always are. Black history month was created because black accomplishments were left out of the historical record. Blacks did things and whites got the credit. You are here whining about something that was created because of white racism. So now you want a white history month because white racism made it so blacks had to designate a month to be noticed because of white racism.  This is how much of an idiot you are.
Click to expand...

I'll repeat it again I DON'T want a white history month because that would be racist. Anything based on color skin alone is racist, BHM, Black awards, black-only mags.... You can't call whites racist and then do the exact same thing they do.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMIGOSH!!!!!!!! A LINK!!!!!!! I guess my efforts weren't wasted after all. Now, lemme go check out the link.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that you can't be racist to white people no matter what you say or do isn't racism is obviously nonsense. You don't get to dump on a certain color of people because of their color. Guess what that's called?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
Click to expand...


Show me an official definition of racism that states that.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that you can't be racist to white people no matter what you say or do isn't racism is obviously nonsense. You don't get to dump on a certain color of people because of their color. Guess what that's called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me an official definition of racism that states that.
Click to expand...

So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMIGOSH!!!!!!!! A LINK!!!!!!! I guess my efforts weren't wasted after all. Now, lemme go check out the link.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that you can't be racist to white people no matter what you say or do isn't racism is obviously nonsense. You don't get to dump on a certain color of people because of their color. Guess what that's called?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
Click to expand...


Sorry to break the news to you but my attitude towards you white racists isn't racism. First of all whites are not racist, therefore I don't have this attitude towards all whites. Srop trying to make your dumb ass a victim of racism and stop trying to make blacks racists because we point out the racism those like you exhibit.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me an official definition of racism that states that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?
Click to expand...


Only if you are arguing that your race is somehow better.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that you can't be racist to white people no matter what you say or do isn't racism is obviously nonsense. You don't get to dump on a certain color of people because of their color. Guess what that's called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you but my attitude towards you white racists isn't racism. First of all whites are not racist, therefore I don't have this attitude towards all whites. Srop trying to make your dumb ass a victim of racism and stop trying to make blacks racists because we point out the racism those like you exhibit.
Click to expand...

So you don't think that you're a racist and neither do I think that I'm racist. So we have that in common.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me an official definition of racism that states that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you are arguing that your race is somehow better.
Click to expand...

So if I think that Blacks are equal, I can call them "n1gger" and not be considered a racist?


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you but my attitude towards you white racists isn't racism. First of all whites are not racist, therefore I don't have this attitude towards all whites. Srop trying to make your dumb ass a victim of racism and stop trying to make blacks racists because we point out the racism those like you exhibit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't think that you're a racist and neither do I think that I'm racist. So we have that in common.
Click to expand...


Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me an official definition of racism that states that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you are arguing that your race is somehow better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I think that Blacks are equal, I can call them "n1gger" and not be considered a racist?
Click to expand...


I did not comment on what you would be considered......but if we are equal......you calling me a name is a distinction without a difference.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you but my attitude towards you white racists isn't racism. First of all whites are not racist, therefore I don't have this attitude towards all whites. Srop trying to make your dumb ass a victim of racism and stop trying to make blacks racists because we point out the racism those like you exhibit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't think that you're a racist and neither do I think that I'm racist. So we have that in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.
Click to expand...

Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me an official definition of racism that states that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you are arguing that your race is somehow better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I think that Blacks are equal, I can call them "n1gger" and not be considered a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not comment on what you would be considered......but if we are equal......you calling me a name is a distinction without a difference.
Click to expand...

So if I think we're equal and call you a n1gger anyways, am I a racist, yes or no?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called  your inability to read. It's t dumping on whites to point out white racism. So when blacks or any other group pf color crate a system that denies whites or enacts policies which are specifically harmful only to whites, or maintains inequality that hurts whites come talk to me about what you call racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me an official definition of racism that states that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?
Click to expand...


Yes it is. Because that's a traditional white expression of racial superiority.. But to state that whites have benefitted from racist law and policy is not. Number 1 its no statement f black racial superiority. Number 2 there is case law, court decisions and public policy that shows this is a true comment. Look Taz, you are up  against people who have better education and knowledge than you. Your argument has no merit on it's face.  It is a stupid intellectually last argument that uses false equivalences in order to try justifying your positions.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you but my attitude towards you white racists isn't racism. First of all whites are not racist, therefore I don't have this attitude towards all whites. Srop trying to make your dumb ass a victim of racism and stop trying to make blacks racists because we point out the racism those like you exhibit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't think that you're a racist and neither do I think that I'm racist. So we have that in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.
Click to expand...


No, that's YOUR definition.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree that the levels of racism aren't the same, sure, but to say that whites can't be victims of racism is false, and you're proof of that, since pretty much all you do is spew hatred towards whites. And you arguing that you're not racist because we're white is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me an official definition of racism that states that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Because that's a traditional white expression of racial superiority.. But to state that whites have benefitted from racist law and policy is not. Number 1 its no statement f black racial superiority. Number 2 there is case law, court decisions and public policy that shows this is a true comment. Look Taz, you are up  against people who have better education and knowledge than you. Your argument has no merit on it's face.  It is a stupid intellectually last argument that uses false equivalences in order to try justifying your positions.
Click to expand...

I already agreed that the situations aren't equal, but that whites can still suffer from racism. You're trying to bullshit that whites can NEVER suffer from racism because they're white. That's nonsense. 
And if you're so much better educated than I am, why do you constantly feel the need to call me names and belittle me?


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you but my attitude towards you white racists isn't racism. First of all whites are not racist, therefore I don't have this attitude towards all whites. Srop trying to make your dumb ass a victim of racism and stop trying to make blacks racists because we point out the racism those like you exhibit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't think that you're a racist and neither do I think that I'm racist. So we have that in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.
Click to expand...


You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel their race is superior and the reason that their race does better than another race is due to race.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must keep racism alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you and others like you are alive racism is alive. And you keep racism alive by teaching your kids and grandkids the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...in your small deluded mind, ALL whites are racist and ALL blacks aren't.
> 
> Proving you are nuts.
Click to expand...


That's in YOUR  mind. I've stated not all whites at racist. I gave asked those like you to present any instance of blacks enacting laws or policies made by blacks hat were done to purposefully deny whites of opportunities. You nor anyone se has been able o present evidence. But you keep saying blacks are racists. So then you suffer from psychosis.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you but my attitude towards you white racists isn't racism. First of all whites are not racist, therefore I don't have this attitude towards all whites. Srop trying to make your dumb ass a victim of racism and stop trying to make blacks racists because we point out the racism those like you exhibit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't think that you're a racist and neither do I think that I'm racist. So we have that in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel there race is superior and the reason that there race does better than another race is due to race.
Click to expand...

What about a white person who thinks were all equal but calls you a n1gger?


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you but my attitude towards you white racists isn't racism. First of all whites are not racist, therefore I don't have this attitude towards all whites. Srop trying to make your dumb ass a victim of racism and stop trying to make blacks racists because we point out the racism those like you exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think that you're a racist and neither do I think that I'm racist. So we have that in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel there race is superior and the reason that there race does better than another race is due to race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about a white person who thinks were all equal but calls you a n1gger?
Click to expand...


That is not uncommon among the youth today. I unfortunately hear young whites and blacks using the N word to each other and thinking nothing of it. Many young whites want to use the word because its popular for blacks to use it and they hear it in rap...... but when blacks use it towards each other is obviously a distinction without a difference. When a white person uses it.....there is a risk. The pattern of your history will tell whether you get a pass or not. But as a general rule......you are best not saying it.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think that you're a racist and neither do I think that I'm racist. So we have that in common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel there race is superior and the reason that there race does better than another race is due to race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about a white person who thinks were all equal but calls you a n1gger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not uncommon among the youth today. I unfortunately hear young whites and blacks using the N word to each other and thinking nothing of it. Many young whites want to use the word because its popular for blacks to use it and they hear it in rap...... but when blacks use it towards each other is obviously a distinction without a difference. When a white person uses it.....there is a risk. The pattern of your history will tell whether you get a pass or not. But as a general rule......you are best not saying it.
Click to expand...

Man, either you're faking it or you're a fool. A white person calling blacks "n1ggers" is making a racist statement. Now you know. Now move along, they need some n1ggers in the other threads, if that's ok with you.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have never been denied jack shut because the are white. So you can stop trying to find ways to male your white ass a victim of racism. I have spewed no hatred towards whites. I have called out white racism. And like AKIP says, it's only hate because you hate hearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you, but you're a racist, plain and simple. It's not only being denied something that can be racist, but language and attitude towards whites counts as well, you're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me an official definition of racism that states that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Because that's a traditional white expression of racial superiority.. But to state that whites have benefitted from racist law and policy is not. Number 1 its no statement f black racial superiority. Number 2 there is case law, court decisions and public policy that shows this is a true comment. Look Taz, you are up  against people who have better education and knowledge than you. Your argument has no merit on it's face.  It is a stupid intellectually last argument that uses false equivalences in order to try justifying your positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already agreed that the situations aren't equal, but that whites can still suffer from racism. You're trying to bullshit that whites can NEVER suffer from racism because they're white. That's nonsense.
> And if you're so much better educated than I am, why do you constantly feel the need to call me names and belittle me?
Click to expand...


I'm saying that what you call racism from us is a response to the racism you guys keep putting on us and you call that black racism. You bring the things I say to you on yourself. There is a large difference between being called a honky and being denied a job because you are black.  If white racism was just you calling me a name  I would not be on the internet like you complaining about a racism I don't  face. Because that's all what the racism you say whites get amounts to, Whites being called names by angry blacks pissed off because they have been disrespected by white racists their whole lives. And since whites don't walk around wearing I'm not a racist or I am a racist sign, we don't know who is and is not a racist, yet we are assumed to hate all whites based upon this reality. This is how dumb the shit you believe is.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel there race is superior and the reason that there race does better than another race is due to race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about a white person who thinks were all equal but calls you a n1gger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not uncommon among the youth today. I unfortunately hear young whites and blacks using the N word to each other and thinking nothing of it. Many young whites want to use the word because its popular for blacks to use it and they hear it in rap...... but when blacks use it towards each other is obviously a distinction without a difference. When a white person uses it.....there is a risk. The pattern of your history will tell whether you get a pass or not. But as a general rule......you are best not saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, either you're faking it or you're a fool. A white person calling blacks "n1ggers" is making a racist statement. Now you know. Now move along, they need some n1ggers in the other threads, if that's ok with you.
Click to expand...


There is a 241 year history of it being a racist term when used by whites.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you but my attitude towards you white racists isn't racism. First of all whites are not racist, therefore I don't have this attitude towards all whites. Srop trying to make your dumb ass a victim of racism and stop trying to make blacks racists because we point out the racism those like you exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think that you're a racist and neither do I think that I'm racist. So we have that in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel there race is superior and the reason that there race does better than another race is due to race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about a white person who thinks were all equal but calls you a n1gger?
Click to expand...


If you think we are all equal, you don't use that word.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....but what you don't have in common is the use of the same definition of the word. You use your own self serving definition.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel there race is superior and the reason that there race does better than another race is due to race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about a white person who thinks were all equal but calls you a n1gger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not uncommon among the youth today. I unfortunately hear young whites and blacks using the N word to each other and thinking nothing of it. Many young whites want to use the word because its popular for blacks to use it and they hear it in rap...... but when blacks use it towards each other is obviously a distinction without a difference. When a white person uses it.....there is a risk. The pattern of your history will tell whether you get a pass or not. But as a general rule......you are best not saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, either you're faking it or you're a fool. A white person calling blacks "n1ggers" is making a racist statement. Now you know. Now move along, they need some n1ggers in the other threads, if that's ok with you.
Click to expand...


I am just answering your question honestly. I white person who truly believes we are equal, would not call me a N!gger in malice, I do not believe. That person may be mad at me personally and want to use a word that would hurt me personally, but that does not necessarily make the person a racist if that person truly believes we are equal. Racism is about beliefs that outcomes are linked to racial genetics and that is why you do not get why you are racist. You obviously think that racism is simply using racial epithets.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your definition, "racist" = white person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel there race is superior and the reason that there race does better than another race is due to race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about a white person who thinks were all equal but calls you a n1gger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not uncommon among the youth today. I unfortunately hear young whites and blacks using the N word to each other and thinking nothing of it. Many young whites want to use the word because its popular for blacks to use it and they hear it in rap...... but when blacks use it towards each other is obviously a distinction without a difference. When a white person uses it.....there is a risk. The pattern of your history will tell whether you get a pass or not. But as a general rule......you are best not saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, either you're faking it or you're a fool. A white person calling blacks "n1ggers" is making a racist statement. Now you know. Now move along, they need some n1ggers in the other threads, if that's ok with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just answering your question honestly. I white person who truly believes we are equal, would not call me a N!gger in malice, I do not believe. That person may be mad at me personally and want to use a word that would hurt me personally, but that does not necessarily make the person a racist if that person truly believes we are equal. Racism is about beliefs that outcomes are linked to racial genetics and that is why you do not get why you are racist. You obviously think that racism is simply using racial epithets.
Click to expand...

That's just plain absurd. Any white who calls a black person a n1gger for ANY reason is a racist, otherwise they wouldn't call you that. Pretty simple concept really, just ask IM2.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel there race is superior and the reason that there race does better than another race is due to race.
> 
> 
> 
> What about a white person who thinks were all equal but calls you a n1gger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not uncommon among the youth today. I unfortunately hear young whites and blacks using the N word to each other and thinking nothing of it. Many young whites want to use the word because its popular for blacks to use it and they hear it in rap...... but when blacks use it towards each other is obviously a distinction without a difference. When a white person uses it.....there is a risk. The pattern of your history will tell whether you get a pass or not. But as a general rule......you are best not saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, either you're faking it or you're a fool. A white person calling blacks "n1ggers" is making a racist statement. Now you know. Now move along, they need some n1ggers in the other threads, if that's ok with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just answering your question honestly. I white person who truly believes we are equal, would not call me a N!gger in malice, I do not believe. That person may be mad at me personally and want to use a word that would hurt me personally, but that does not necessarily make the person a racist if that person truly believes we are equal. Racism is about beliefs that outcomes are linked to racial genetics and that is why you do not get why you are racist. You obviously think that racism is simply using racial epithets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just plain absurd. Any white who calls a black person a n1gger for ANY reason is a racist, otherwise they wouldn't call you that. Pretty simple concept really, just ask IM2.
Click to expand...


What you say is probably correct 99.99% of the time.....but that means that no person using the word truly believes that we are equal. That having been said, such does not imply that one who never uses the N word cannot be racist.


----------



## WillMunny

Not at all, you blacks are the most violent, victim mentality racists of all time.  You're the ones obsessed with the subject of race, with your permanent self-pitying jealousy of whites, knowing you'll never have the brains we do.  The chips on black shoulders will deservedly cause them to have a miserable, unhappy life.


----------



## AKIP

WillMunny said:


> Not at all, you blacks are the most violent, victim mentality racists of all time.  You're the ones obsessed with the subject of race, with your permanent self-pitying jealousy of whites, knowing you'll never have the brains we do.  The chips on black shoulders will deservedly cause them to have a miserable, unhappy life.



Well....all I can say is that the whites on this forum must be living vicariously through the achievements and intellectual prowess of those superior brained whites of which you speak, for you certainly are not exemplifying intellectual superiority over any black persons posting. Maybe the whites on this forum represent a sampling error and not a microcosm of the "white race".

I have yet to read a cogent argument from a white person who dissents against the claim of white racism. If you are going to argue that whites are superior......at the very least you should be able to demonstrate it yourself. I am not saying that I am the sharpest knife in the drawer... but most of you are spoons intellectually.


----------



## IM2

WillMunny said:


> Not at all, you blacks are the most violent, victim mentality racists of all time.  You're the ones obsessed with the subject of race, with your permanent self-pitying jealousy of whites, knowing you'll never have the brains we do.  The chips on black shoulders will deservedly cause them to have a miserable, unhappy life.



More white psychosis.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting closer. A white person who thinks their race is superior to another race, in your example. However, a racist can be of any race if they feel there race is superior and the reason that there race does better than another race is due to race.
> 
> 
> 
> What about a white person who thinks were all equal but calls you a n1gger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not uncommon among the youth today. I unfortunately hear young whites and blacks using the N word to each other and thinking nothing of it. Many young whites want to use the word because its popular for blacks to use it and they hear it in rap...... but when blacks use it towards each other is obviously a distinction without a difference. When a white person uses it.....there is a risk. The pattern of your history will tell whether you get a pass or not. But as a general rule......you are best not saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, either you're faking it or you're a fool. A white person calling blacks "n1ggers" is making a racist statement. Now you know. Now move along, they need some n1ggers in the other threads, if that's ok with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just answering your question honestly. I white person who truly believes we are equal, would not call me a N!gger in malice, I do not believe. That person may be mad at me personally and want to use a word that would hurt me personally, but that does not necessarily make the person a racist if that person truly believes we are equal. Racism is about beliefs that outcomes are linked to racial genetics and that is why you do not get why you are racist. You obviously think that racism is simply using racial epithets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just plain absurd. Any white who calls a black person a n1gger for ANY reason is a racist, otherwise they wouldn't call you that. Pretty simple concept really, just ask IM2.
Click to expand...


That's what I said. .And I stand by it.


----------



## Correll

AKIP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
Click to expand...




I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.

On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no such consensus.
Click to expand...



LOL!!!


You just spit in the face of generations of liberals who fought and in some cases died for you and your bullshit.


THANKS!


I hope that somewhere, the dead ones heard you and know that they wasted their lives.


Stupid libs.


----------



## Two Thumbs

AKIP said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do accept things as they are. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only accept people for who they are I prefer it....without any of your "race" hangups....Free yourself from your victim mentality consciousness..Life is a lot more fun...I also know that within each society is a social status determined by income...Blacks do it to blacks and other races and so do whites, in fact all humans do it..Duh...even animals....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard a conservative guy on the radio talking about blacks having a victim mentality. Then about a week later the same guy was talking about immigration and trying to argue that blacks should be the main ones against it because many are taking jobs from blacks. Ergo, the same guy that claimed blacks have a victim mentality then argued that blacks were the biggest victims of immigration policy....lol. Besides that obvious contradiction, you have people saying that blacks have a victim mentality while at the same time arguing that blacks are being victimized and used by the democratic party....lol.
> 
> You cannot make this stuff up......Obviously white privilege allows whites to be the arbiter of when a group has fallen victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you aren't smart enough to understand the difference between 'victim mentality' and 'victim'.
> 
> you are, however, dumb enough to make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the person who does not accept the official definition of Racism. Besides, being white means YOU, and only YOU ALL, get to decide the difference from actually being victims and having a victim mentality. Its not hard to figure out how you come to that conclusion. Anything that points the finger at whites is considered a victim mentality.....if it points the finger somewhere else......then you are an actual victim.
Click to expand...

look, junior, you have no idea my definition of racism, so your post is based on lies.

but thanks for the laughs, keep it up


----------



## ptbw forever

AKIP said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed it. If a black person deviates in any way from how things are defined......its jumped on as a sign of our lack of intelligence, and used to try to discredit everything we said. Yet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
Click to expand...

The fact that you are even allowed to have a professional career being as demonstrably stupid as you clearly are on here is clear cut evidence of black privilege.

You actually think the dictionary is some evil tool we use to oppress you and you therefore have some kind of permission to create your own definitions to fit your narrative.

Pathetic.


----------



## ptbw forever

AKIP said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have no ability to accept people or the world as it really is...too bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do accept things as they are. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I not only accept people for who they are I prefer it....without any of your "race" hangups....Free yourself from your victim mentality consciousness..Life is a lot more fun...I also know that within each society is a social status determined by income...Blacks do it to blacks and other races and so do whites, in fact all humans do it..Duh...even animals....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard a conservative guy on the radio talking about blacks having a victim mentality. Then about a week later the same guy was talking about immigration and trying to argue that blacks should be the main ones against it because many are taking jobs from blacks. Ergo, the same guy that claimed blacks have a victim mentality then argued that blacks were the biggest victims of immigration policy....lol. Besides that obvious contradiction, you have people saying that blacks have a victim mentality while at the same time arguing that blacks are being victimized and used by the democratic party....lol.
> 
> You cannot make this stuff up......Obviously white privilege allows whites to be the arbiter of when a group has fallen victim.
Click to expand...

Conservatives don’t know how to talk about race from their own side of the argument. They still live in the 50s when race was a very minor thing in terms of national policy, so they simply try to use race as something to their political advantage when it comes up...while talking about it as little as possible.

That doesn’t dismiss that side of the argument though.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that characterizing a person's debate, motive or points IS NOT refutation. Sympathetic/Pathetic does not equal WRONG. Teen boppers does not equate to being wrong. Then you say the other person is incapable of intellectual debate, while personally not demonstrating intellectual debate your own self.
> 
> A debate consists of an entity making an assertion, giving their reasoning and providing evidence for their conclusion. All that was done by your opposition. For you to respond intellectually would mean you offer a refutation of their assertion by dismantling their reasoning and evidence with counter reasoning and evidence, of which you presented none.
> 
> The thing about counter reasoning is that the only counter reasoning is that blacks are inferior, which fits the official definition of racism. However, of course you have your own definition of racism that is self serving.....because as a white person you have the privilege of not being bound by official definitions when they do not serve your interest.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is more aware of real debate than me.
> I am entitled to point out HIS source is a 20 yr old Bopper youtube, NOT even material; for debate.
> If he wishes to Excerpt it's main points, I would be glad to Pork him always do.. as I do you.
> *
> In fact, my post immediately preceding that (Sunday) was typical of my posts,
> 11 Inventions that changed history
> Refuting YOU point by Point, and Shutting you the **** up.
> Tho, as always, the 12 year old Troll IM2 posted his usual empty hostility in 'reply'.*
> He is, again, Incapabable of any debate. He's just a mouthy child who posts hostility and boobtubes.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my source is not a 20 year old bopper but what that so called bopper stated were actual laws and polices.
> 
> Your opposition to this is based on the person you saw and not the things she mentioned. .Had this so called teeny bopper stated what you have chosen to believe you would not be here making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> You see idiot the presenter, Laci Green, is a 28 year old educator with a degree from the University of California. I'm a 56 year old college degreed man with  32 years of work on issues affecting non whites and low to moderate income people of all races. YOU are the one who cannot debate. And you most certainly don't want to try me.
Click to expand...

Laci Green has also changed since she made that video.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> *Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real*
> 
> According to a survey released last year 52 percent of white Americans said they believe discrimination against them is on par with discrimination faced by black people and other minorities. In Canada, a poll taken in 2014 showed that most Canadians don't think they're racist—84 percent claim they have friends of different racial backgrounds—but 32 percent make occasional racist comments, and 27 percent agree with racial stereotypes. Those ideas are at odds with each other, demonstrating a lack of understanding of the basic concept of racism.
> 
> Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real


Blah blah blah, black privilege nonsense.

First your piece of shit article says that “reverse racism”(a made up term created by assholes who deny that racism against white people exists)doesn’t exist without any sort of proof, and then it simply disputes that white people face the same level of discrimination as non-whites without any proof, and then it goes off into Canada and doesn’t even specify whether it is even talking about white people anymore.


----------



## AKIP

Correll said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
Click to expand...


You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.


----------



## AKIP

ptbw forever said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM2, that is a great question.
> A racist puts their race above their religion and their nationality.
> A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious.
> Racist have race based political organizations, race based student organizations and race based employee organization.
> Racist do not accept that America is sovereign country with borders and immigration laws.
> Racist demand racial discrimination in employment and college admissions.
> Racist are against protecting everyone's Right to Vote with common sense Voter ID laws.
> When will the racism end?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all that is that it ignores the fact that the dictionary HAS ALREADY DEFINED THE TERM!!!
> 
> What is white privilege? Your post is a case study. Its exemplified when a white person, and only a white (or an apologist of white people) person, feel that they can usurp or hijack an the official definition of a term/word in the English language.....TO THE BENEFIT OF WHITES.
> 
> Don't ever ask what white privilege is again....or act like it does not exist.
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement,usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> 2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> I think that I nailed it, and you might fall under "A racist can see racism where it doesn't exist and can't see it where it's obvious."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white privilege makes you think you nailed it. If a black person deviates in any way from how things are defined......its jumped on as a sign of our lack of intelligence, and used to try to discredit everything we said. Yet, you all can come on here and ignore the rules of language.....that words have official meaning.....while we use the official meaning.......and you say you are the smart ones....and you don't feel in anyway discredit? That...my friends, is white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you are even allowed to have a professional career being as demonstrably stupid as you clearly are on here is clear cut evidence of black privilege.
> 
> You actually think the dictionary is some evil tool we use to oppress you and you therefore have some kind of permission to create your own definitions to fit your narrative.
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Obviously I have struck a nerve with you. I may be demonstrably stupid, but what is clear is that I present an assertion/claim, I present my reasoning, I present the evidence and I present my conclusion. In return.....as refutation I get called stupid, which I am willing to accept because that means on a relative scale you all are stupider.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You children are funny. That's ALL you do is look for racism.
> 
> Have you ever considered growing up a little and start taking some responsibility in life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the book “Post Traumatic Slave Syndrome”  by Dr. Joy Degruy she has a section titled “Planning to Fail.” She writes:
> 
> _“It is not surprising, after decades of being depicted as ineffectual and inferior, that some might begin to believe that failure is inevitable. It is this expectation of failure that stops many youth from seeking college educations. It is the same expectation that can stop hard working adults from seeking promotions and advancing their careers. I can remember being told by my high school counselor that I was not “college material.”  _
> 
> She then goes on to tell the story of a girl named Katrice, who completed her undergraduate education and became a math teacher:
> 
> _“She was one of the fortunate ones who stopped believing that failure was inevitable and acceptable. Unfortunately, there are numerous black youth that continue to believe that they are destined to fail, that success is reserved for those other than themselves, and that they lack what it takes to make it in life. Being told that you are inferior for hundreds of years can have lasting psychic impacts, impacts that get passed from parent to child, to grandchild, to great grandchild. We know family traditions get passed down through generations. Fortunately, for Katrice, she was eventually able to translate the strengths of her mother in to meaningful achievement.”_
> 
> I personally believe the fact there are successful black individuals does not prove there were no major racist obstacles in their way.  Instead, I believe that it proves they are incredibly strong and resilient. They are able to overcome whatever obstacles they face. I admire them.
Click to expand...


What about other groups which were deemed inferior, which are doing quite well including Jews, Chinese, Italians, Irish Catholics, Poles etc.?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AKIP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
Click to expand...


Whites Christians are discriminated against too.

Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
or
that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
or
that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
or 
that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
or
that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.


----------



## AKIP

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
Click to expand...


Equal oppression/discrimination, in degree and or kind, produces equal results. If two oppressed groups are not equal, assuming the groups are inherently equal, they were not oppressed in degree or kind equally.

Basically....you cannot create an inequality from an equality unless what is being compared is acted upon differently in degree or kind. Thus, if two group are unequal in the same venue, and have existed in the same venue for a long period of time, then either the groups are inherently  unequal or were acted upon differently in the venue, resulting in the outcome of inequality. If the "groups" are racist, its racism to believe the former, that the groups are inherently unequal to begin with. 

I am not trying to change your opinion, but just pointing out your racism.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
Click to expand...


White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finding the root cause of problems IS taking responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the book “Post Traumatic Slave Syndrome”  by Dr. Joy Degruy she has a section titled “Planning to Fail.” She writes:
> 
> _“It is not surprising, after decades of being depicted as ineffectual and inferior, that some might begin to believe that failure is inevitable. It is this expectation of failure that stops many youth from seeking college educations. It is the same expectation that can stop hard working adults from seeking promotions and advancing their careers. I can remember being told by my high school counselor that I was not “college material.”  _
> 
> She then goes on to tell the story of a girl named Katrice, who completed her undergraduate education and became a math teacher:
> 
> _“She was one of the fortunate ones who stopped believing that failure was inevitable and acceptable. Unfortunately, there are numerous black youth that continue to believe that they are destined to fail, that success is reserved for those other than themselves, and that they lack what it takes to make it in life. Being told that you are inferior for hundreds of years can have lasting psychic impacts, impacts that get passed from parent to child, to grandchild, to great grandchild. We know family traditions get passed down through generations. Fortunately, for Katrice, she was eventually able to translate the strengths of her mother in to meaningful achievement.”_
> 
> I personally believe the fact there are successful black individuals does not prove there were no major racist obstacles in their way.  Instead, I believe that it proves they are incredibly strong and resilient. They are able to overcome whatever obstacles they face. I admire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about other groups which were deemed inferior, which are doing quite well including Jews, Chinese, Italians, Irish Catholics, Poles etc.?
Click to expand...


All those groups except Chinese are whites. And are the Chinese doing well?  And where are blacks failing? 93 percent if us are  employed. We are saying that we could have 96-97 percent employment if not for racism. 76 percent of us do not live in poverty. We are saying that 90-95 percent would not live in poverty if not for racism. We have an economy that puts almost 2 trillion dollars every year into the  American system and we say that we could double or even triple that if not for white racism.We are saying that some of our larger city communities have long term structural damage that needs to be fixed but because of racism it doesn't happen. We are saying that redlining that created an artificial value on property depending upon race lowered property values in our communities leading to fewer dollars for education. These things are real, none of those other groups have spent the last century battling these issues. You ask dumb ass questions because you think your reason must be the way things are but your reasons are like a blind man in a dark closet, looking or a black cat that's not there.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real*
> 
> According to a survey released last year 52 percent of white Americans said they believe discrimination against them is on par with discrimination faced by black people and other minorities. In Canada, a poll taken in 2014 showed that most Canadians don't think they're racist—84 percent claim they have friends of different racial backgrounds—but 32 percent make occasional racist comments, and 27 percent agree with racial stereotypes. Those ideas are at odds with each other, demonstrating a lack of understanding of the basic concept of racism.
> 
> Dear White People, Please Stop Pretending Reverse Racism Is Real
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah, black privilege nonsense.
> 
> First your piece of shit article says that “reverse racism”(a made up term created by assholes who deny that racism against white people exists)doesn’t exist without any sort of proof, and then it simply disputes that white people face the same level of discrimination as non-whites without any proof, and then it goes off into Canada and doesn’t even specify whether it is even talking about white people anymore.
Click to expand...


It is a made up term. But what YOU should do is quit now before you get completely embarrassed. I am prepared to take you to the woodshed on his matter. You cannot say the same because there is no information that supports you. Not on back privilege, not on whites being discriminated against  and certainly not on whites being discriminated against more than people of color.

*Americans are split on "reverse racism." That still doesn't mean it exists.*

What is "reverse racism"?

Although Americans are split on whether reverse racism is real, it's important to define what reverse racism actually is.

Reverse racism refers to the idea that dominant racial groups (typically white people) experience discrimination based on their race in the same way that people of color do.

The PRRI survey used "reverse racism" and "reverse discrimination" interchangeably. But that may be a fundamental part of misunderstanding the differences between the two.

*Discrimination, like prejudice, is not the same as racism. Discrimination refers to the biases one exhibits against a racial group.* *Racism, by contrast, reinforces discriminatory attitudes with social, political, cultural, and economic institutions that have historically disenfranchised a group of people simply because of their racial identity. *When reverse racism is treated as discrimination, as is the case for the PRRI study, racism is flattened into a set of attitudes without the power dynamics that give certain biases salience over others.

*According to the aforementioned Pew Research Study, 23 percent of white Americans believe African Americans experience discrimination in the workplace, compared with 64 percent of African Americans. Yet disproportionately racist hiring practices against people of color have been documented*.For example, the National Bureau of Economic Research found that applicants with stereotypically white-sounding names were 50 percent more likely to get a callback than applicants with stereotypically African-American-sounding names.

What’s more, data shows racism is a form of prejudice that targets people of color in very concrete ways — in housing, in education, in the criminal justice system. *And despite belief, rarely, if ever, do white people experience the systemic negative effects of racial discrimination.*

More:

For the white people surveyed, anti-white bias came with a zero-sum fallout — white people saw rising racial tolerance for people of color in direct contrast to rising intolerance for whites. African Americans’ views on anti-white bias remained relatively flat, and unlike their white peers they did not view anti-white bias and zero-sum racism as related.

Other studies corroborate the "zero-sum" view. *A 2009 sociological study showed that white people were more likely to advocate for merit-based admissions policies based on test scores and grades alone instead of affirmative action — but only insofar as it gave them an upper hand against the nonwhite applicants they were competing against.*

Again, this could be another sign that black and white Americans’ views on race are worlds apart. * But as the concept of reverse racism becomes more mainstream, and as America shifts toward a majority minority population, these attitudes may speak to a larger question: How will white Americans adjust to an America that cannot and does not focus on their rights alone?*

Americans are split on "reverse racism." That still doesn't mean it exists."


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> Blah blah blah, black privilege nonsense.
> 
> First your piece of shit article says that “reverse racism”(a made up term created by assholes who deny that racism against white people exists)doesn’t exist without any sort of proof, and then it simply disputes that white people face the same level of discrimination as non-whites without any proof, and then it goes off into Canada and doesn’t even specify whether it is even talking about white people anymore.


Name me negative things that black people can do white people were they would not be be heavily punished ?


----------



## Taz

*Is Racism Over Yet?*

Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.



So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
Click to expand...

I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.



Racism isn't over because whites like you still practice it.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over because whites like you still practice it.
Click to expand...

Here's a question, how can I be a practising racist if I don't even know any black people and have zero interaction with them, ever?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
Click to expand...


Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over because whites like you still practice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a question, how can I be a practising racist if I don't even know any black people and have zero interaction with them, ever?
Click to expand...


Review what you have said in all your posts, recognize it displays a belief of white racial superiority and then understand that is what racism is.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
Click to expand...


You do not have to say that the light is OFF, directly, all you have to do is say that the argument that it is ON.... is BS. As long as you are not saying its OFF, you fool yourself into believing that you are better person than you actually are.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah, black privilege nonsense.
> 
> First your piece of shit article says that “reverse racism”(a made up term created by assholes who deny that racism against white people exists)doesn’t exist without any sort of proof, and then it simply disputes that white people face the same level of discrimination as non-whites without any proof, and then it goes off into Canada and doesn’t even specify whether it is even talking about white people anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Name me negative things that black people can do white people were they would not be be heavily punished ?
Click to expand...


he can't. All he can do is post up his nonsense here where he won't be pressured to  show evidence by the whites here and when we ask him for evidence he won't respond with any as there is none but he knows we will get trolled by the other racists.


----------



## IM2

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not have to say that the light is OFF, directly, all you have to do is say the argument that it is ON.... is BS. As long as you are not saying its OFF, you fool yourself into believing that you are better person than you actually are.
Click to expand...


I doubt if Taz understood what you just said.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
Click to expand...

If you don't think that slavery was good to you personally, then why aren't you back in Africa?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't think that slavery was good to you personally, then why aren't you back in Africa?
Click to expand...


Because I was born here. Yet you are just that stupid to believe that is not a racist comment. Slavery was god to me, but then when I start telling you how your white ass benefitted from slavery I was never a slave. You are a dumb fuck.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Here's a question, how can I be a practising racist if I don't even know any black people and have zero interaction with them, ever?


White supremacy is carried out in thought, speech and actions.

*You're one of those white people who acts racist when required. *

Why ? Because you dont want to become an outcast among whites, particularly the whites in your family or at school or work, particularly your own parents.

What you say is no surprise if you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks. Whites in Russia they will come forth with many of negative stereotypes about blk people.

Where are they getting it from ?

The global system of white supremacy.

And it's easy for whites to not live near blk ppl. Because whites have a system where they can avoid black people with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets and that system is what you support in either, thought, speech and actions


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't think that slavery was good to you personally, then why aren't you back in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I was born here. Yet you are just that stupid to believe that is not a racist comment. Slavery was god to me, but then when I start telling you how your white ass benefitted from slavery I was never a slave. You are a dumb fuck.
Click to expand...

Exactly! So slavery has been good to you. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a question, how can I be a practising racist if I don't even know any black people and have zero interaction with them, ever?
> 
> 
> 
> White supremacy is carried out in thought, speech and actions.
> 
> *You're one of those white people who acts racist when required. *
> 
> Why ? Because you dont want to become an outcast among whites, particularly the whites in your family or at school or work, particularly your own parents.
> 
> What you say is no surprise if you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks. Whites in Russia they will come forth with many of negative stereotypes about blk people.
> 
> Where are they getting it from ?
> 
> The global system of white supremacy.
> 
> And it's easy for whites to not live near blk ppl. Because whites have a system where they can avoid black people with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets and that system is what you support in either, thought, speech and actions
Click to expand...

"Because you dont want to become an outcast among whites". What century is this? 

Where do you get this copy&paste nonsense, it's funny.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.
Click to expand...


Of course Black racism exists, and you are proof of that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual root cause of your failure in life is your shitty attitude. Stop all your hostility, start valuing education, develop a healthy work attitude and you will succeed.  Keep that crutch of blaming whitey for the fact you are a worthless piece of shit and you won't.
> 
> It's really your own choice just as it is anybody else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the book “Post Traumatic Slave Syndrome”  by Dr. Joy Degruy she has a section titled “Planning to Fail.” She writes:
> 
> _“It is not surprising, after decades of being depicted as ineffectual and inferior, that some might begin to believe that failure is inevitable. It is this expectation of failure that stops many youth from seeking college educations. It is the same expectation that can stop hard working adults from seeking promotions and advancing their careers. I can remember being told by my high school counselor that I was not “college material.”  _
> 
> She then goes on to tell the story of a girl named Katrice, who completed her undergraduate education and became a math teacher:
> 
> _“She was one of the fortunate ones who stopped believing that failure was inevitable and acceptable. Unfortunately, there are numerous black youth that continue to believe that they are destined to fail, that success is reserved for those other than themselves, and that they lack what it takes to make it in life. Being told that you are inferior for hundreds of years can have lasting psychic impacts, impacts that get passed from parent to child, to grandchild, to great grandchild. We know family traditions get passed down through generations. Fortunately, for Katrice, she was eventually able to translate the strengths of her mother in to meaningful achievement.”_
> 
> I personally believe the fact there are successful black individuals does not prove there were no major racist obstacles in their way.  Instead, I believe that it proves they are incredibly strong and resilient. They are able to overcome whatever obstacles they face. I admire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about other groups which were deemed inferior, which are doing quite well including Jews, Chinese, Italians, Irish Catholics, Poles etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those groups except Chinese are whites. And are the Chinese doing well?  And where are blacks failing? 93 percent if us are  employed. We are saying that we could have 96-97 percent employment if not for racism. 76 percent of us do not live in poverty. We are saying that 90-95 percent would not live in poverty if not for racism. We have an economy that puts almost 2 trillion dollars every year into the  American system and we say that we could double or even triple that if not for white racism.We are saying that some of our larger city communities have long term structural damage that needs to be fixed but because of racism it doesn't happen. We are saying that redlining that created an artificial value on property depending upon race lowered property values in our communities leading to fewer dollars for education. These things are real, none of those other groups have spent the last century battling these issues. You ask dumb ass questions because you think your reason must be the way things are but your reasons are like a blind man in a dark closet, looking or a black cat that's not there.
Click to expand...


What anti-Chinese stereotype is the same as dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or Italian Jersey Shore stereotypes?

You seem to think that Whites are singular  organism, a lot of Whites don't like each other, that is the fault in your analysis.

Keep in mind, the groups I listed like Jews, Chinese, Poles, and Italians all started off in poor neighborhoods overwhelmingly in the U.S.A, with poor education, and subjected to discrimination.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Black racism exists, and you are proof of that.
Click to expand...


You just don't get to keep calling me a racist without showing proof.  Threfore since you never have, I'm not a racist and you only say that hoping to derail a debate you aren't winning.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey is going to get blamed for what whitey has done. You are just going to have to deal with that. So until whitey changes what he does, then whitey is going to face the consequences of his decisions. I think AKIP is a very successful person. Why whites like you assume we have failed just because we point out your racism is a failure within YOU, not us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some African Americans can be successful, doesn't it kind of disprove that there's some major racist obstacle blocking all Blacks from getting ahead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the book “Post Traumatic Slave Syndrome”  by Dr. Joy Degruy she has a section titled “Planning to Fail.” She writes:
> 
> _“It is not surprising, after decades of being depicted as ineffectual and inferior, that some might begin to believe that failure is inevitable. It is this expectation of failure that stops many youth from seeking college educations. It is the same expectation that can stop hard working adults from seeking promotions and advancing their careers. I can remember being told by my high school counselor that I was not “college material.”  _
> 
> She then goes on to tell the story of a girl named Katrice, who completed her undergraduate education and became a math teacher:
> 
> _“She was one of the fortunate ones who stopped believing that failure was inevitable and acceptable. Unfortunately, there are numerous black youth that continue to believe that they are destined to fail, that success is reserved for those other than themselves, and that they lack what it takes to make it in life. Being told that you are inferior for hundreds of years can have lasting psychic impacts, impacts that get passed from parent to child, to grandchild, to great grandchild. We know family traditions get passed down through generations. Fortunately, for Katrice, she was eventually able to translate the strengths of her mother in to meaningful achievement.”_
> 
> I personally believe the fact there are successful black individuals does not prove there were no major racist obstacles in their way.  Instead, I believe that it proves they are incredibly strong and resilient. They are able to overcome whatever obstacles they face. I admire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about other groups which were deemed inferior, which are doing quite well including Jews, Chinese, Italians, Irish Catholics, Poles etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those groups except Chinese are whites. And are the Chinese doing well?  And where are blacks failing? 93 percent if us are  employed. We are saying that we could have 96-97 percent employment if not for racism. 76 percent of us do not live in poverty. We are saying that 90-95 percent would not live in poverty if not for racism. We have an economy that puts almost 2 trillion dollars every year into the  American system and we say that we could double or even triple that if not for white racism.We are saying that some of our larger city communities have long term structural damage that needs to be fixed but because of racism it doesn't happen. We are saying that redlining that created an artificial value on property depending upon race lowered property values in our communities leading to fewer dollars for education. These things are real, none of those other groups have spent the last century battling these issues. You ask dumb ass questions because you think your reason must be the way things are but your reasons are like a blind man in a dark closet, looking or a black cat that's not there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What anti-Chinese stereotype is the same as dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or Italian Jersey Shore stereotypes?
> 
> You seem to think that Whites are singular  organism, a lot of Whites don't like each other, that is the fault in your analysis.
> 
> Keep in mind, the groups I listed like Jews, Chinese, Poles, and Italians all started off in poor neighborhoods overwhelmingly in the U.S.A, with poor education, and subjected to discrimination.
Click to expand...


So why weren't they fighting for voting rights and civil rights in the 60's with us. With the exception of Chinese none of these people did that. So your feeble attempt at another false equivalence shows how deep the psychosis is that exists within you.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You seem to think that Whites are singular  organism, a lot of Whites don't like each other, that is the fault in your analysis.


Sure whites will beat each other to death. Germany Vs Poles. All the troubles that was going in Bosnia and Croatia. All the troubles with the IRA in Ireland. Catholics and protestants.

But guess what ?

The same dog that would bite me in Poland would be the same dog that would bite me in Russia, that would bite me in Ireland. That would bite me in Germany.

When it comes to white supremacy - racism, whites forget all their differences, that's why you sound EXACTLY like Taz, exactly like Mudda, exactly like ptbw forever, exactly like Correll, even though you're all from different parts of the world 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Keep in mind, the groups I listed like Jews, Chinese, Poles, and Italians all started off in poor neighborhoods overwhelmingly in the U.S.A, with poor education, and subjected to discrimination.


Yes. and for those groups to be accepted into the white club or honourary white. They all had to show disdain and disgust for black society. That's probably the number one rule any non black group has to perform if they want to reap the benefits of white supremacy.


----------



## Taz

Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.



I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.

What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.

For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that Whites are singular  organism, a lot of Whites don't like each other, that is the fault in your analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure whites will beat each other to death. Germany Vs Poles. All the troubles that was going in Bosnia and Croatia. All the troubles with the IRA in Ireland. Catholics and protestants.
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> The same dog that would bite me in Poland would be the same dog that would bite me in Russia, that would bite me in Ireland. That would bite me in Germany.
> 
> When it comes to white supremacy - racism, whites forget all their differences, that's why you sound EXACTLY like Taz, exactly like Mudda, exactly like ptbw forever, exactly like Correll, even though you're all from different parts of the world
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, the groups I listed like Jews, Chinese, Poles, and Italians all started off in poor neighborhoods overwhelmingly in the U.S.A, with poor education, and subjected to discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. and for those groups to be accepted into the white club or honourary white. They all had to show disdain and disgust for black society. That's probably the number one rule any non black group has to perform if they want to reap the benefits of white supremacy.
Click to expand...


No, I wouldn't call myself a White supremacist, considering that I despise most Whites.

As we speak such  Polish issues persist with so called "Whites"

- Take Israel, and the U.S.A bullying Poland for it's new anti-slander laws over the Holocaust in Poland. (Yes, Israel, and U.S.A do like to blame Poland for the Holocaust quite often, because of Jews there, and here, of course the U.S.A has dumb Polak jokes which comes from also American Jews)

- Take Russia's bullying Poland for taking down the Soviet memorials in Poland. (Yes Russia has names for Poles like  _mazurik_  calling pickpockets as Poles)

- Take Germany, and France threatening sanctions on Poland for combating the courts which were 14 out of 15 PO Civic Platform Liberals. (Germany has Polish thieve jokes, and France Polish plumber jokes)

- Take Britain where there's mobs attacking Poles, and constant propaganda of Poles being criminals.

- Take Ukraine which likes to deny the Wolyn Massacre of Poles.

If we look at the past all these parties except France were anti-Polish.

Germany killed millions of Poles in WW2 in Warsaw alone, 200,000 Poles were killed, and the whole of Warsaw was destroyed, Russians killed also 100's of thousands of Poles in WW2,  like Katyn Massacre,and before in the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.

Germans, and Russians also wiped Poland off the map in the Partitions, and yes Russians killed many Poles in Praga Massacre during the Partitions too.

Germans like to complain about losing Gdansk to Poland, but fail to mention they came to Poland as immigrants in the Teutonic takeover in the early 1300's which included Gdansk Massacre killing 1,000's of Poles, and burning Gdansk, and bringing in German settlers.

Poland also held onto Gdansk up until 1793, when Germans backstabbed their Prussian - Polish alliance of 1790 because they were not informed about Poland's first ever philosophical Constitution of Europe.

But, less obvious is that Jews like Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command of the UB Roman Romkowski called for execution of 6,000 Poles, 20,000 + Poles died in Gulag type camps, and 500,000 Poles ended up as political prisoners in Gulag style camps.

Or that Ukraine killed about 100,000 Poles in Wolyn Massacre.

Or that Britain, and the U.S.A sold out Poland to Stalin, and his Soviets in the Tehran, Yalta, and Potsdam Conferences.

Furthermore Britain denied Poles rights to march in Victory parades to not spook the Soviets, also Britain charged Poles for army up-keep, even though Poles were helping to defend Britain, also Britain denied Poles the information of the death of Polish Wladyslaw Sikorsky, and then there's the matter of British Churchill called Poles as callous lunatics, for the Polish government in exile not taking part in the movement of  Soviet Poland's movement, and expulsion of people to move Poland towards the West.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.
> 
> What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.
> 
> For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.
Click to expand...

Too many blacks use racism as their personal excuse for their own inadequacies in getting ahead in life. Successful blacks are proof that racism doesn’t really affect them as a black person.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.
> 
> What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.
> 
> For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many blacks use racism as their personal excuse for their own inadequacies in getting ahead in life. Successful blacks are proof that racism doesn’t really affect them as a black person.
Click to expand...


Obviously the virus analogy was above your intellect.....or integrity. Because some people have not gotten sick from the flu this year is therefore proof that the flu does not really effect people. Similarly, some people going off to war and coming back home in sound mind and body means that the war cannot be used as an excuse why others did not make it back in sound mind and body. This is your reasoning applied to none racial scenarios.

Besides  that, none of us have been gifted, as far as I know, with the ability to read minds. Whatever race you are.....I am sure you don't know what anyone in that race thinks, for sure, expect for you. When it comes to blacks, which you are not, you don't know, for sure, what any black person is thinking. Thus, for you to make an emphatic statement regarding how black people think, without supporting evidence, says much more about you than blacks.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.
> 
> What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.
> 
> For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many blacks use racism as their personal excuse for their own inadequacies in getting ahead in life. Successful blacks are proof that racism doesn’t really affect them as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the virus analogy was above your intellect.....or integrity. Because some people have not gotten sick from the flu this year is therefore proof that the flu does not really effect people. Similarly, some people going off to war and coming back home in sound mind and body means that the war cannot be used as an excuse why others did not make it back in sound mind and body. This is your reasoning applied to none racial scenarios.
> 
> Besides  that, none of us have been gifted, as far as I know, with the ability to read minds. Whatever race you are.....I am sure you don't know what anyone in that race thinks, for sure, expect for you. When it comes to blacks, which you are not, you don't know, for sure, what any black person is thinking. Thus, for you to make an emphatic statement regarding how black people think, without supporting evidence, says much more about you than blacks.
Click to expand...

Your virus analogy was bogus, that’s why I did you a favour and ignored it. It affects people since some people get sick. DUH!

I know that blacks in general hate whites because you’re all racist. How’s that?


----------



## Correll

AKIP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that whine the most in their hatred of white people usually turn around and boast about how successful they are.
> 
> The dumb fucks don't have a fucking clue as to how such statements completely contradict the bull shit they are trying to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and talking politics makes one a politician. Talking about the historical hatred from whites, towards blacks, does not infer hatred on the part of blacks for talking about the impact of white hatred. Its only hatred to you because you all HATE to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
Click to expand...



1. I answered your question. That part where you make up your own answer and then attack me on it? Has nothing to do with me. 


2. Whites have had a national consensus of fighting against racism since before either of us were born. Your attempt to paint White America as racist, is an insult to generations of people who fought for your rights. 

3. I attack liberals who talk shit about white "Racism" which is mostly just whites not agreeing with liberals, regardless of their skin color. I call the vast majority of them race baiting assholes, because that is what most of them are.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The national consensus of whites for generations has been to help blacks as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing that showing that those efforts at healing were utterly wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


Brilliant!  The girl in this video, spouts  typical well meaning  upper class white guilt trip manifesto propaganda. I am middle class poor white, lived with blacks. The only thing keeping blacks down now is black culture  and rich liberal whites. We need to get past that. Racism isn't keeping blacks "down".  No at all. Jolly good post, IM2!


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.
> 
> What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.
> 
> For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many blacks use racism as their personal excuse for their own inadequacies in getting ahead in life. Successful blacks are proof that racism doesn’t really affect them as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the virus analogy was above your intellect.....or integrity. Because some people have not gotten sick from the flu this year is therefore proof that the flu does not really effect people. Similarly, some people going off to war and coming back home in sound mind and body means that the war cannot be used as an excuse why others did not make it back in sound mind and body. This is your reasoning applied to none racial scenarios.
> 
> Besides  that, none of us have been gifted, as far as I know, with the ability to read minds. Whatever race you are.....I am sure you don't know what anyone in that race thinks, for sure, expect for you. When it comes to blacks, which you are not, you don't know, for sure, what any black person is thinking. Thus, for you to make an emphatic statement regarding how black people think, without supporting evidence, says much more about you than blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your virus analogy was bogus, that’s why I did you a favour and ignored it. It affects people since some people get sick. DUH!
> 
> I know that blacks in general hate whites because you’re all racist. How’s that?
Click to expand...


White privilege allows you to ignore the OFFICIAL definition of racism
White privilege allows you to subdue a keen grasp of the obvious (Analogy)
White privilege allows you to think you know what unsuccessful blacks thinks.
Topping off white privilege is to demonstrate all the above flaws, and then some, and think you are right.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant!  The girl in this video, spouts  typical well meaning  upper class white guilt trip manifesto propaganda. I am middle class poor white, lived with blacks. The only thing keeping blacks down now is black culture  and rich liberal whites. We need to get past that. Racism isn't keeping blacks "down".  No at all. Jolly good post, IM2!
Click to expand...


Actually she mentioned laws and policies, but hey when you have psychosis, you ignore reality and take only what confirms your psychosis.  And that's all you ever do Mary.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.
> 
> What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.
> 
> For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many blacks use racism as their personal excuse for their own inadequacies in getting ahead in life. Successful blacks are proof that racism doesn’t really affect them as a black person.
Click to expand...


I'm more successful than you will ever be and I say racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. And can prove it. All you have is ad hominem


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for all your efforts on attacking and speaking out against the white racist on this forum. Your service to humanity has not gone ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You really shouldn't give awards to yourself. That's a sign of a psychological problem. So when are we going to see this national policy of racial discrimination against whites?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't give awards to yourself. That's a sign of a psychological problem. So when are we going to see this national policy of racial discrimination against whites?
Click to expand...




Your stonewalling on the documented evidence I have repeatedly shown you, is you supporting actually racist policies.


You are the racist asshole here.


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.
> 
> What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.
> 
> For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many blacks use racism as their personal excuse for their own inadequacies in getting ahead in life. Successful blacks are proof that racism doesn’t really affect them as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the virus analogy was above your intellect.....or integrity. Because some people have not gotten sick from the flu this year is therefore proof that the flu does not really effect people. Similarly, some people going off to war and coming back home in sound mind and body means that the war cannot be used as an excuse why others did not make it back in sound mind and body. This is your reasoning applied to none racial scenarios.
> 
> Besides  that, none of us have been gifted, as far as I know, with the ability to read minds. Whatever race you are.....I am sure you don't know what anyone in that race thinks, for sure, expect for you. When it comes to blacks, which you are not, you don't know, for sure, what any black person is thinking. Thus, for you to make an emphatic statement regarding how black people think, without supporting evidence, says much more about you than blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your virus analogy was bogus, that’s why I did you a favour and ignored it. It affects people since some people get sick. DUH!
> 
> I know that blacks in general hate whites because you’re all racist. How’s that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White privilege allows you to ignore the OFFICIAL definition of racism
> White privilege allows you to subdue a keen grasp of the obvious (Analogy)
> White privilege allows you to think you know what unsuccessful blacks thinks.
> Topping off white privilege is to demonstrate all the above flaws, and then some, and think you are right.
Click to expand...

YOU ignore the real definition of racism because then you'd have to admit that blacks are racist.
YOU can't grasp the obvious, like that blacks are racist.
YOU think you know what all whites think.
Topping it off, YOU think you're even close to the truth.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.
> 
> What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.
> 
> For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many blacks use racism as their personal excuse for their own inadequacies in getting ahead in life. Successful blacks are proof that racism doesn’t really affect them as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more successful than you will ever be and I say racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. And can prove it. All you have is ad hominem
Click to expand...

You're so successful that racism hasn't harmed your path to success. Thanks for clearing that up.

Not staying in school and studying hard is the main root cause of black failures.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't bother because it does not BOTHER you. You are okay with their views and the only thing fringe about their views is that they clearly express them while the mainstream is on the down low. Yet, you DO take the time to attack blacks who talk about white racism.....because that BOTHERS you. You don't see blacks talking about white racism a a fringe group.....even though blacks are only 13% of the total US population. Any views we have.....are "fringe" on a national scale. But for whites, who are the majority, your racist views are mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't give awards to yourself. That's a sign of a psychological problem. So when are we going to see this national policy of racial discrimination against whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stonewalling on the documented evidence I have repeatedly shown you, is you supporting actually racist policies.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here.
Click to expand...


You have shown no documented evidence of a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. That's because it des not exist.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't give awards to yourself. That's a sign of a psychological problem. So when are we going to see this national policy of racial discrimination against whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stonewalling on the documented evidence I have repeatedly shown you, is you supporting actually racist policies.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have shown no documented evidence of a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. That's because it des not exist.
Click to expand...

Affirmative Action.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites Christians are discriminated against too.
> 
> Examples include Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.
> or
> that White Christians are the least represented in colleges.
> or
> that Whites with the same SAT scores are less likely to get accepted into college than Blacks with the same SAT scores.
> or
> that White Christians can't be prejudiced like other groups, I mean Black racism is considered more mainstream, than White racism.
> or
> that prejudices like dumb Blonde jokes, or dumb Polak jokes, or Italian mafia, or French frog eater, German Nazi jokes, or Irish drunk jokes are more accepted than the same would be against Blacks, or Jews, or Hispanics, or even Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't give awards to yourself. That's a sign of a psychological problem. So when are we going to see this national policy of racial discrimination against whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stonewalling on the documented evidence I have repeatedly shown you, is you supporting actually racist policies.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have shown no documented evidence of a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. That's because it des not exist.
Click to expand...



Silly man. Everyone here knows you are lying. Even you.


----------



## Correll

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males are not discriminated against. Nor are white Christians. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning  our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. And to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't give awards to yourself. That's a sign of a psychological problem. So when are we going to see this national policy of racial discrimination against whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stonewalling on the documented evidence I have repeatedly shown you, is you supporting actually racist policies.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have shown no documented evidence of a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. That's because it des not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative Action.
Click to expand...




And associated laws, programs, fears of lawsuits, ect.


----------



## MarcATL

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


POWERFUL!!!!


----------



## MarcATL

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> There won't be a reasonable discussion because you're an irrational crackpot who doesn't recognize your own bigotry and hatred towards others while you accuse everyone around you of it.  Every thread you start is chock full of accusations and finger pointing at everyone but yourself.  You're not going to have a reason discussion when all you do is attack, attack, attack.  You don't want a reasoned discussion anyway.  What you want is for everyone to bow at your feet and completely agree with you.  That's your idea of a reasoned discussion.


Wait a minute Spruce. Where was the attack in this thread? Please point it out.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## MarcATL

AKIP said:


> I heard a conservative guy on the radio talking about blacks having a victim mentality. Then about a week later the same guy was talking about immigration and trying to argue that blacks should be the main ones against it because many are taking jobs from blacks. Ergo, the same guy that claimed blacks have a victim mentality then argued that blacks were the biggest victims of immigration policy....lol. Besides that obvious contradiction, you have people saying that blacks have a victim mentality while at the same time arguing that blacks are being victimized and used by the democratic party....lol.
> 
> You cannot make this stuff up......Obviously white privilege allows whites to be the arbiter of when a group has fallen victim.


It's what they do. You point out historic facts, they don't like it, then immediately jump into these uber racist screeds about how you should pull yourself up by your bootstraps and value education, then you wouldn't be such a loser. Not knowing a blessed thing about you, where you live, what you do for work or how many degrees you have.

They are very shemotional creatures.

LOLz!


----------



## tycho1572

I thought  it ended years ago.


----------



## MarcATL

Taz said:


> So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?


When asked a simple and direct question that will refute their weak arguments, the subject will immediately lash out in harsh anger at the one to pose the question.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.


I'm curious to know what rationale you use to justify you're seeming necessity to respond to what you perceive as racist blacks.


----------



## Lastamender

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know what rationale you use to justify you're seeming necessity to respond to what you perceive as racist blacks.
Click to expand...

And what you perceive as racist carries more weight?


----------



## MarcATL

ptbw forever said:


> Conservatives don’t know how to talk about race from their own side of the argument. They still live in the 50s when race was a very minor thing in terms of national policy, so they simply try to use race as something to their political advantage when it comes up...while talking about it as little as possible.
> 
> That doesn’t dismiss that side of the argument though.


Why do you think "race" was a minor thing in terms of policy in the 50's?


----------



## ptbw forever

MarcATL said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives don’t know how to talk about race from their own side of the argument. They still live in the 50s when race was a very minor thing in terms of national policy, so they simply try to use race as something to their political advantage when it comes up...while talking about it as little as possible.
> 
> That doesn’t dismiss that side of the argument though.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think "race" was a minor thing in terms of policy in the 50's?
Click to expand...

Because non-whites were a negligibly small portion of the population.....


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know what rationale you use to justify you're seeming necessity to respond to what you perceive as racist blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what you perceive as racist carries more weight?
Click to expand...


Since it's not a perception yes, it does.


----------



## MarcATL

IM2 said:


> All those groups except Chinese are whites. And are the Chinese doing well?  And where are blacks failing? 93 percent if us are  employed. We are saying that we could have 96-97 percent employment if not for racism. 76 percent of us do not live in poverty. We are saying that 90-95 percent would not live in poverty if not for racism. We have an economy that puts almost 2 trillion dollars every year into the  American system and we say that we could double or even triple that if not for white racism.We are saying that some of our larger city communities have long term structural damage that needs to be fixed but because of racism it doesn't happen. We are saying that redlining that created an artificial value on property depending upon race lowered property values in our communities leading to fewer dollars for education. These things are real, none of those other groups have spent the last century battling these issues. You ask dumb ass questions because you think your reason must be the way things are but your reasons are like a blind man in a dark closet, looking or a black cat that's not there.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.
> 
> What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.
> 
> For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many blacks use racism as their personal excuse for their own inadequacies in getting ahead in life. Successful blacks are proof that racism doesn’t really affect them as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more successful than you will ever be and I say racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. And can prove it. All you have is ad hominem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so successful that racism hasn't harmed your path to success. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Not staying in school and studying hard is the main root cause of black failures.
Click to expand...


No, white racism is the root cause. Idiot, I worked on issues in the black community. I had  to build organizations because whites ones refused o hire me. Racism directly impacted me.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know what rationale you use to justify you're seeming necessity to respond to what you perceive as racist blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what you perceive as racist carries more weight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it's not a perception yes, it does.
Click to expand...

How the fuck would you know?


----------



## MarcATL

ptbw forever said:


> Because non-whites were a negligibly small portion of the population.....


No other reason than that? And what does that say about society, based on the answer you gave?


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know what rationale you use to justify you're seeming necessity to respond to what you perceive as racist blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what you perceive as racist carries more weight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it's not a perception yes, it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck would you know?
Click to expand...


Real simple. I have experienced it.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know what rationale you use to justify you're seeming necessity to respond to what you perceive as racist blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what you perceive as racist carries more weight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it's not a perception yes, it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real simple. I have experienced it.
Click to expand...

Ahhhh


----------



## MarcATL

Lastamender said:


> And what you perceive as racist carries more weight?


I asked a question, wasn't to *you*,
but since you ran up in here *caping*
for him like some kinda *Captain Save-a-Ho*,
care to answer the question then *Spruce*?


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know what rationale you use to justify you're seeming necessity to respond to what you perceive as racist blacks.
Click to expand...




Because that is not a fringe movement but the basis of national policy.


----------



## Taz

MarcATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So calling you a fucking lazy n1gger isn't racist?
> 
> 
> 
> When asked a simple and direct question that will refute their weak arguments, the subject will immediately lash out in harsh anger at the one to pose the question.
Click to expand...

Hey boy, where'd you learn to speak so white?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't over yet, blacks like Paul Essien need it to accept themselves as black people, otherwise they feel too much like losers on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that unsuccessful whites have a propensity to cling to and live vicariously through the accomplishments of the "white race", elevating themselves through the fallacy of division. Such whites need to constantly juxtapose black statistics that show blacks being more dysfunctional.....than whites to demonstrate that whites are superior and by membership...they are superior.
> 
> What you will generally find is that blacks who are the most outspoken against racism......have found personal success, notwithstanding racism. They are speaking on behalf of the collective condition, not individual condition. One might see it as a contradiction that a successful black person would argue that racism has hurt blacks, but racism is like a virus and viruses do not have the same effect on those that come in contact with it. All other things equal, however, those exposed to the virus will be generally sicker than those who have not been, notwithstanding some exposed not showing signs of sickness at all.
> 
> For example, the influenza virus is going around. Therefore, some people not getting the virus is not demonstration that the virus is not out there making others sick. Ergo, blacks finding success is not demonstration that racism is not out there making blacks more dysfunctional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many blacks use racism as their personal excuse for their own inadequacies in getting ahead in life. Successful blacks are proof that racism doesn’t really affect them as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more successful than you will ever be and I say racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. And can prove it. All you have is ad hominem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so successful that racism hasn't harmed your path to success. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Not staying in school and studying hard is the main root cause of black failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, white racism is the root cause. Idiot, I worked on issues in the black community. I had  to build organizations because whites ones refused o hire me. Racism directly impacted me.
Click to expand...

You're a failure and you blame it on whites. Which is part of the problem, because you haven't yet realized what the biggest part of your failure should really be attributed to, yourself.

Btw, I've never been hired by a black person in my entire life, YOU RACISTS!!!


----------



## Humorme

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.




I clicked the funny icon on this one.  Too bad they don't offer us a stupid / disagree function.  That girl in the video is dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Booker T. Washington’s prophecy was spot on. He said that there are those whose prosperity and livelihood depend the perpetuation of racism like a doctor depending on a disease remaining with a patient. 

If the USA was so racist, you would have people leaving. Who leaves the USA because of racism? Who is leaving the USA at all? Also, you want to talk racism? Slavery is the ultimate form of racism. In 2018, where is that still being practiced? Africa...Asia....The Middle East....Latin America. Last I checked, these regions aren’t exactly bastions of white guts. All of these racist accusations against the White Man in 2018 Western Civilization. Where is the 2018 White Man practicing slavery? 

The charge that the USA is racist is laughable. The USA has evolved in race relations more in 150 years than many cultures race relations have in thousands of years.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know what rationale you use to justify you're seeming necessity to respond to what you perceive as racist blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is not a fringe movement but the basis of national policy.
Click to expand...

Interesting.


----------



## MarcATL

LeftofLeft said:


> Booker T. Washington’s prophecy was spot on. He said that there are those whose prosperity and livelihood depend the perpetuation of racism like a doctor depending on a disease remaining with a patient.
> 
> If the USA was so racist, you would have people leaving. Who leaves the USA because of racism? Who is leaving the USA at all? Also, you want to talk racism? *Slavery is the ultimate form of racism.* In 2018, where is that still being practiced? Africa...Asia....The Middle East....Latin America. Last I checked, these regions aren’t exactly bastions of white guts. All of these racist accusations against the White Man in 2018 Western Civilization. Where is the 2018 White Man practicing slavery?
> 
> The charge that the USA is racist is laughable. The USA has evolved in race relations more in 150 years than many cultures race relations have in thousands of years.


Weren't you and your ilk screaming that "Obama made race relations worse!" for the previous 8 years?

Wha happen?!?!?

On a more serious note, why slavery the only metric you use to determine racism? Can you point out anyone complaining about slavery in modern-day America? Aren't there many other forms of racism?


----------



## LeftofLeft

MarcATL said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booker T. Washington’s prophecy was spot on. He said that there are those whose prosperity and livelihood depend the perpetuation of racism like a doctor depending on a disease remaining with a patient.
> 
> If the USA was so racist, you would have people leaving. Who leaves the USA because of racism? Who is leaving the USA at all? Also, you want to talk racism? *Slavery is the ultimate form of racism.* In 2018, where is that still being practiced? Africa...Asia....The Middle East....Latin America. Last I checked, these regions aren’t exactly bastions of white guts. All of these racist accusations against the White Man in 2018 Western Civilization. Where is the 2018 White Man practicing slavery?
> 
> The charge that the USA is racist is laughable. The USA has evolved in race relations more in 150 years than many cultures race relations have in thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you and your ilk screaming that "Obama made race relations worse!" for the previous 8 years?
> 
> Wha happen?!?!?
> 
> On a more serious note, why slavery the only metric you use to determine racism? Can you point out anyone complaining about slavery in modern-day America? Aren't there many other forms of racism?
Click to expand...


- racism is not the same as race relations
- I never said slavery was the only metric.... I said it was the most extreme metric.
- no one complains about slavery in Modern day America because it doesn’t exist in America relative to the other parts of the world. 

The USA is constantly called out for being “racist” “oppressive” .... even by other countries and cultures that have racism and race relations that are far worse than the USA. 

Booker T. Washington was right.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't bother because they represent a fringe viewpoint of no relevance.
> 
> On the occasions that a point they make somehow seems relevant, I have challenged them on it. But mostly they are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know what rationale you use to justify you're seeming necessity to respond to what you perceive as racist blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is not a fringe movement but the basis of national policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...


Terrible, but that is the world we live in.

We white racists start getting their way on policy, then they will become relevant, and I will address them more.


----------



## AKIP

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked the funny icon on this one.  Too bad they don't offer us a stupid / disagree function.  That girl in the video is dumber than a box of rocks.
Click to expand...



I get it now. This is like boxing. Often times when I watch boxing a fighter will get hit with a really good punch that stings him, but will try to use reverse psychology by smiling to make his opponent think he is not hurt....lol.

I have noted a pattern on this forum that when people are hit with  a truth that really hurts.....they will hit the "Funny" emoji.


----------



## EGR one

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.



Pure propaganda, designed by ignorant people for ignorant people.  .


----------



## EGR one

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was well done. It was full of historical and current facts and gave a chronological account of everything that led up to our current state of division. The things that were done can not be denied and the results of those things have far reaching and long lasting negative effects.
> 
> I don't see any of these things as excuses, or whining, or not taking personal responsibility. I see them as the underlying reasons for many things that we deal with as a society today.  I think we would do well to stop denying and start repairing.
Click to expand...


It takes two to tango.  However, the current racial divide is more the product of group think and group politics than anything else.  The color of one's skin is no more a handicap than being ugly, disfigured, fat, or short.  Those who sit around feeling sorry for their lot in life are destined to be losers.  

You overcome handicaps by working harder, smarter, and longer than the pretty people.  In the long run, that is the winning strategy.


----------



## EGR one

AKIP said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism will always exist in the mind of someone determined to be a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And racism will never exists to those who need it not to be true or without impact in order that they can castigate black people as naturally inferior to their own race.
Click to expand...


Nonsense!  This country, and the world, is full of people of all colors and ethnicity who have failed to prosper.  The failures are the results of individual bad decisions and/or bad conduct.  Groups do not fail, individuals do.  Groups do not prosper, individuals do.


----------



## AKIP

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure propaganda, designed by ignorant people for ignorant people.  .
Click to expand...


If someone posted that 5 + 5 was equal to 14....what would be your response? Don't worry....I will answer 4 you. You would respond to what was incorrect by demonstrating what is correct, not just characterizing their reasoning as ignorant.

People must not realize human nature and ego. If you know the right answer and you are debating with someone who says the wrong answer.....you will salivate in anticipation of showing off the correct answer. That is human nature. Hence, if she is WRONG, why have not you itemized where she is wrong and provided the RIGHT answers? Let me answer that for you as well. YOU CANNOT REFUTE HER CLAIMS WITH DATA OR COUNTER FACTUAL!!!

Why don't you just click the FUNNY emoji like the other dissidents to truth? The truth hurts.


----------



## EGR one

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
Click to expand...


There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.  

The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.


----------



## AKIP

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
Click to expand...


There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".

You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....


----------



## EGR one

AKIP said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
Click to expand...


I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.


----------



## IM2

EGR one said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism will always exist in the mind of someone determined to be a victim of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And racism will never exists to those who need it not to be true or without impact in order that they can castigate black people as naturally inferior to their own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense!  This country, and the world, is full of people of all colors and ethnicity who have failed to prosper.  The failures are the results of individual bad decisions and/or bad conduct.  Groups do not fail, individuals do.  Groups do not prosper, individuals do.
Click to expand...


Nonsense! Neither law or policy is made specific for each individual.


----------



## IM2

EGR one said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
Click to expand...


Facts are not excuses idiot. Black unemployment compared to white unemployment is the same as it was during jim crow, Explain that.


----------



## IM2

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
Click to expand...


No, it is white racism. And spare me that shit in your first sentence, it's the white boy out. You decided to add your little two cents so you aren't going to get out of this. You will look at the facts and explain.

Or shut up.


----------



## AKIP

EGR one said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
Click to expand...


So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?


----------



## EGR one

AKIP said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?
Click to expand...


They have a legitimate gripe against the people and politicians who created and enforced Jim Crow.  They should take up their complaint with the DNC, since it was the Democrat party that ran the South as their own fiefdom for decades.  No one else.  I only take responsibility for any ills that I may have inflicted on others.


----------



## EGR one

IM2 said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism Over Yet?*
> 
> Racism isn't over because Black people can't let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is white racism. And spare me that shit in your first sentence, it's the white boy out. You decided to add your little two cents so you aren't going to get out of this. You will look at the facts and explain.
> 
> Or shut up.
Click to expand...


The simple fact that you say something doesn't make it true.  Crimes, drugs, sex, and aversion to acting white by dressing well, speaking well and learning well, has taken a toll on tens of thousands of young black people.  Classes being disrupted and schools being vandalized, doesn't help either.

I was involved with the summer black youth work program for several years until the depot I worked at ended their involvement.  Some of those kids wanted to do well, but the majority neither wanted to work, or wanted to obey work rules.  They wanted the money, but were unwilling to put forth any effort to get it.  They would show up without their safety shoes or safety glasses, and then get pissed when they got sent home.  If you put them on a job and turned your back, they would be gone, and you would have to hunt them down.  Not to forget that they would steal anything that wasn't nailed down.


----------



## IM2

EGR one said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a legitimate gripe against the people and politicians who created and enforced Jim Crow.  They should take up their complaint with the DNC, since it was the Democrat party that ran the South as their own fiefdom for decades.  No one else.  I only take responsibility for any ills that I may have inflicted on others.
Click to expand...


No the gripe is against the American government at the federal,state and local levels at a minimum. And you republicans really need to stop lying to yourselves. The republican party had the Lilly white movement which was aimed a denying blacks rights and representation. Jim crow was not relegated only to the south, it was in the north, and west too.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.




Yeah man! You didn't get the memo? You're about 40 years late to the party! 

There was a slight hiccup with that Obama guy, but he's gone. Major party in about a year!


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a legitimate gripe against the people and politicians who created and enforced Jim Crow.  They should take up their complaint with the DNC, since it was the Democrat party that ran the South as their own fiefdom for decades.  No one else.  I only take responsibility for any ills that I may have inflicted on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the gripe is against the American government at the federal,state and local levels at a minimum. And you republicans really need to stop lying to yourselves. The republican party had the Lilly white movement which was aimed a denying blacks rights and representation. Jim crow was not relegated only to the south, it was in the north, and west too.
Click to expand...

None in the "east" or did you forget that direction?


----------



## IM2

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will continue to be a racist as long as blacks don't let go of the fact that you are racist? What came first....the chicken or the egg?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is white racism. And spare me that shit in your first sentence, it's the white boy out. You decided to add your little two cents so you aren't going to get out of this. You will look at the facts and explain.
> 
> Or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The simple fact that you say something doesn't make it true.  Crimes, drugs, sex, and aversion to acting white by dressing well, speaking well and learning well, has taken a toll on tens of thousands of young black people.  Classes being disrupted and schools being vandalized, doesn't help either.
> 
> I was involved with the summer black youth work program for several years until the depot I worked at ended their involvement.  Some of those kids wanted to do well, but the majority neither wanted to work, or wanted to obey work rules.  They wanted the money, but were unwilling to put forth any effort to get it.  They would show up without their safety shoes or safety glasses, and then get pissed when they got sent home.  If you put them on a job and turned your back, they would be gone, and you would have to hunt them down.  Not to forget that they would steal anything that wasn't nailed down.
Click to expand...


In this case it is. You tell the same old stupid story every white like you tells. You worked with some blacks, they did not want to work and they stole everything. If I had a dollar for all the times I heard that I'd be calling Warren Buffet a poor man. .I was in the summer work program as a kid. There is no summer black youth work program, there never was. Also I worked with blacks, and black youth for most of 32 years.  The majority are nothing like you cote. I think I can say that' especially because I'm black and know this be true. Why you think that what your white ass says makes things true is beyond me, because it doesn't

So while you talk stupid about back kids disrupting schools and vandalizing, I guess those white kids doing those mass school shootings are not disrupting a thing. Yeah and I guess those white kids doing drugs in schools, having sex, dressing in grungy clothes who don't speak well or learn just don't exist..


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man! You didn't get the memo? You're about 40 years late to the party!
> 
> There was a slight hiccup with that Obama guy, but he's gone. Major party in about a year!
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm right on time. People like  you and other whites here prove that every day.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a legitimate gripe against the people and politicians who created and enforced Jim Crow.  They should take up their complaint with the DNC, since it was the Democrat party that ran the South as their own fiefdom for decades.  No one else.  I only take responsibility for any ills that I may have inflicted on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the gripe is against the American government at the federal,state and local levels at a minimum. And you republicans really need to stop lying to yourselves. The republican party had the Lilly white movement which was aimed a denying blacks rights and representation. Jim crow was not relegated only to the south, it was in the north, and west too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None in the "east" or did you forget that direction?
Click to expand...


I counted that  with the north. But the reality is Jim Crow was national.


----------



## Taz

Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.


----------



## AKIP

EGR one said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a legitimate gripe against the people and politicians who created and enforced Jim Crow.  They should take up their complaint with the DNC, since it was the Democrat party that ran the South as their own fiefdom for decades.  No one else.  I only take responsibility for any ills that I may have inflicted on others.
Click to expand...


The gripe is against the people (all the racist) and the politicians who created and facilitated the laws. Hence, the COUNTRY, should have never gave harbor to states and individuals oppressing people based upon their color. If the police are looking for a fugitive and you knowingly harbor that fugitive, knowing what they have committed, you are criminal as well.

The idea, also, that you are only liable for problems you created, has no precedent. Every citizen of this nation inherits every liability and asset of the nation, regardless of personal responsibility in the creation of the liability or asset. Would you argue that you are not due freedoms of this nation, which came about due to the past sacrifices of others, because you played no role in creating those freedom? I have not hear or read one white person complaining about inheriting many assets, such as freedom, of this nation, despite them playing no role in creating the freedom, but rather accepting and expecting it as a RIGHT of citizenship. Well, the rights are a package deal....you have to accept the liabilities as well as the assets, regardless of personal responsibility .

That having been said, changing laws did not change hearts and minds. Centuries of racial discrimination did not end because laws changed. Was being black in the south in 1955 really any different from being black in the south in 1965, in terms of economic opportunity and how they were treated by whites? Just because laws changed does not mean that people stopped being racist. Rather, racist just lost their legal backing. Hence, racial oppression has a mythical ending based upon the passage of civil rights laws. I mean, last time I checked crime was illegal......does that mean crime has ended because there are laws against it? Why would racial oppression end because of laws? It will not end until beliefs of white racial superiority over blacks.....end.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.



No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
Click to expand...

Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
Click to expand...


When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
Click to expand...

You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?
Click to expand...


Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
Click to expand...

Someone like you will find something racist wherever you look. Kind of like the boy(sorry) that cried wolf.


----------



## EGR one

IM2 said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said anything racist, just confronted a lot of bullshit. And just because I'm white doesn't make me a racist, contrary to what all the bumberclydes here think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is white racism. And spare me that shit in your first sentence, it's the white boy out. You decided to add your little two cents so you aren't going to get out of this. You will look at the facts and explain.
> 
> Or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The simple fact that you say something doesn't make it true.  Crimes, drugs, sex, and aversion to acting white by dressing well, speaking well and learning well, has taken a toll on tens of thousands of young black people.  Classes being disrupted and schools being vandalized, doesn't help either.
> 
> I was involved with the summer black youth work program for several years until the depot I worked at ended their involvement.  Some of those kids wanted to do well, but the majority neither wanted to work, or wanted to obey work rules.  They wanted the money, but were unwilling to put forth any effort to get it.  They would show up without their safety shoes or safety glasses, and then get pissed when they got sent home.  If you put them on a job and turned your back, they would be gone, and you would have to hunt them down.  Not to forget that they would steal anything that wasn't nailed down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case it is. You tell the same old stupid story every white like you tells. You worked with some blacks, they did not want to work and they stole everything. If I had a dollar for all the times I heard that I'd be calling Warren Buffet a poor man. .I was in the summer work program as a kid. There is no summer black youth work program, there never was. Also I worked with blacks, and black youth for most of 32 years.  The majority are nothing like you cote. I think I can say that' especially because I'm black and know this be true. Why you think that what your white ass says makes things true is beyond me, because it doesn't
> 
> So while you talk stupid about back kids disrupting schools and vandalizing, I guess those white kids doing those mass school shootings are not disrupting a thing. Yeah and I guess those white kids doing drugs in schools, having sex, dressing in grungy clothes who don't speak well or learn just don't exist..
Click to expand...


You continually build straw men and then fail to shoot them down.  It appears that all you want to do is vent your spleen.  You are not a solution to the problem, you are a large part of the problem.  The fact that you are black doesn't mean a hill of beans, to anyone but you.  

There is a summer black work program because everyone in it was black.  If there were any white, Hispanic, or Asian youths in the program, they had them well hidden.  We ended our participation in the program after three summers.  The program was a scam on the taxpayers.

A majority of public schools in the USA today are failures, and that goes double in predominately black schools.  If you cannot see that, then you are not looking.  

Before you run your mouth about how others stink, you should check your own shirt collar.  The stench may be closer than you think.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.



Didn't we elected that dark fella?
The first post-racial President.......did he make things better or worse?


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone like you will find something racist wherever you look. Kind of like the boy(sorry) that cried wolf.
Click to expand...


Despite your finest lunatic beliefs, we don't go around looking to find racism. For you to beleive something as stupid as that disqualifies you from serious discussion.


----------



## IM2

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like blacks should be glad to have been enslaved, that's not racist oh no.Virtually ever word you have posted is racist. Just because a person is white doesn't make them racist. The fact YOU are a white with racist beliefs does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is white racism. And spare me that shit in your first sentence, it's the white boy out. You decided to add your little two cents so you aren't going to get out of this. You will look at the facts and explain.
> 
> Or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The simple fact that you say something doesn't make it true.  Crimes, drugs, sex, and aversion to acting white by dressing well, speaking well and learning well, has taken a toll on tens of thousands of young black people.  Classes being disrupted and schools being vandalized, doesn't help either.
> 
> I was involved with the summer black youth work program for several years until the depot I worked at ended their involvement.  Some of those kids wanted to do well, but the majority neither wanted to work, or wanted to obey work rules.  They wanted the money, but were unwilling to put forth any effort to get it.  They would show up without their safety shoes or safety glasses, and then get pissed when they got sent home.  If you put them on a job and turned your back, they would be gone, and you would have to hunt them down.  Not to forget that they would steal anything that wasn't nailed down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case it is. You tell the same old stupid story every white like you tells. You worked with some blacks, they did not want to work and they stole everything. If I had a dollar for all the times I heard that I'd be calling Warren Buffet a poor man. .I was in the summer work program as a kid. There is no summer black youth work program, there never was. Also I worked with blacks, and black youth for most of 32 years.  The majority are nothing like you cote. I think I can say that' especially because I'm black and know this be true. Why you think that what your white ass says makes things true is beyond me, because it doesn't
> 
> So while you talk stupid about back kids disrupting schools and vandalizing, I guess those white kids doing those mass school shootings are not disrupting a thing. Yeah and I guess those white kids doing drugs in schools, having sex, dressing in grungy clothes who don't speak well or learn just don't exist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continually build straw men and then fail to shoot them down.  It appears that all you want to do is vent your spleen.  You are not a solution to the problem, you are a large part of the problem.  The fact that you are black doesn't mean a hill of beans, to anyone but you.
> 
> There is a summer black work program because everyone in it was black.  If there were any white, Hispanic, or Asian youths in the program, they had them well hidden.  We ended our participation in the program after three summers.  The program was a scam on the taxpayers.
> 
> A majority of public schools in the USA today are failures, and that goes double in predominately black schools.  If you cannot see that, then you are not looking.
> 
> Before you run your mouth about how others stink, you should check your own shirt collar.  The stench may be closer than you think.
Click to expand...


There was no summer black work program dumb ass. There may have ben a summer work program where all the participants were black in a specific area, but there has never been a black summer wok program. I don't think the majority of pubic schools are failures and I will say unequal funding based on property values have hurt black or inner city schools.. Maybe before you run YOUR mouth you need to study the facts. You are the problem and othrers like you. And yes, me being black having lived as such supersedes your opinion of blacks. I've built no straw men and I can show studies, legal cases and pubic policy hat supports my opinion. You cannot do the same.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we elected that dark fella?
> The first post-racial President.......did he make things better or worse?
Click to expand...


We have yet to elect a post racial president.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone like you will find something racist wherever you look. Kind of like the boy(sorry) that cried wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Despite your finest lunatic beliefs, we don't go around looking to find racism. For you to beleive something as stupid as that disqualifies you from serious discussion.
Click to expand...

I guess that makes two of us.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we elected that dark fella?
> The first post-racial President.......did he make things better or worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have yet to elect a post racial president.
Click to expand...


I agree, Obama lied when he said that.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism won’t be over until black people stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.
Click to expand...

I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


So sorry to my black brothers and sisters.  I fell for it.  The right wants us arguing over color.  I shouldn't be picking on poor black people because there are plenty of poor white people too.  Notice I haven't been around in the racism thread lately?  

And notice how the white racist conservatives are constantly the ones pushing for us to argue over race?  They start the racist threads.  Seems like they post threads designed to divide us and get us arguing over color.  

You guys are so right.  I should be worrying about all poor people not singling out blacks.  My bad.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
Click to expand...


I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we elected that dark fella?
> The first post-racial President.......did he make things better or worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have yet to elect a post racial president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Obama lied when he said that.
Click to expand...


I don't think Obama ever said that so you are the liar.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that only allows racism to continue. You've got it ass backwards. Besides blacks aren't the only ones complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone like you will find something racist wherever you look. Kind of like the boy(sorry) that cried wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Despite your finest lunatic beliefs, we don't go around looking to find racism. For you to beleive something as stupid as that disqualifies you from serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that makes two of us.
Click to expand...


No, it's just you.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
Click to expand...


You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
Click to expand...


No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
Click to expand...


Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but show some good will and be the first group to stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
Click to expand...

So you admit that you act racist. Good for you.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites stop being racists we'll stop complaining. Lets start looking at things that way Taz because that's the solution, not what you say.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that you act racist. Good for you.
Click to expand...


Too bad for you because that's not what I did.


----------



## Lastamender

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...general_lifestyle/july_2013/more_americans_vi

*More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics*


----------



## MaryL

Lets end  racism, lets end racism period. It's YOUR fault if you do something STUPID. If you choose to act like a racist stereo type,  who's fault is THAT? Mine for noticing? Or yours, for choosing that lifestyle?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no good will towards whites but yet you want to dictate their conduct. Is the sun brown in your world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that you act racist. Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad for you because that's not what I did.
Click to expand...

Too late, you already admitted it "I act this way towards whites who are racists".


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good will is not accepting your racism. And opposing your racism doesn't imply any feelings I may have towards all whites. You are a racist and want to dictate the conduct of blacks. So you'd do yourself a huge favor if you read what you write and thought before you hit the post reply button.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
Click to expand...


Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Lets end  racism, lets end racism period. It's YOUR fault if you do something STUPID. If you choose to act like a racist stereo type,  who's fault is THAT? Mine for noticing? Or yours, for choosing that lifestyle?



So it's not my fault for noticing that you are a ignorant white racist.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
Click to expand...


*When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America 
*
Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
Click to expand...


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume your claim is accurate, but considering that whites still comprise a majority in the US, it's really no wonder that they account for the majority of crimes. Crimes including minor offenses such as jaywalking and speeding. But it still doesn't change the fact that blacks commit an inordinate amount of violent crime, at a much higher rate than whites.

Scapegoating the problem onto white people isn't doing any good to stem the violence, it just gives good for nothing thugs an excuse to live a life of crime instead of trying to better themselves.

When white guys shoot up schools or whatever, I don't blame racist blacks for the problem although there is obviously something seriously wrong with our society that this shit keeps happening. Personally, I think black crime and white mass shootings have a root cause and it's the degradation of traditional values at the hands of the left.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> As I predicted there will not be a reasoned discussion because this is a thread about white failure.  Whites actually think they have succeeded and can determine that blacks are failing even as whites were legislated everything they have.


So white legislators legislated in such a way as to promote an efficient and productive white society that produced goods and services for itself. And your point is? Wouldn't you shitskins do the same in your countries in apefreaka if you had the brains for it?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
Click to expand...


,My math is correct.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume your claim is accurate, but considering that whites still comprise a majority in the US, it's really no wonder that they account for the majority of crimes. Crimes including minor offenses such as jaywalking and speeding. But it still doesn't change the fact that blacks commit an inordinate amount of violent crime, at a much higher rate than whites.
> 
> Scapegoating the problem onto white people isn't doing any good to stem the violence, it just gives good for nothing thugs an excuse to live a life of crime instead of trying to better themselves.
> 
> When white guys shoot up schools or whatever, I don't blame racist blacks for the problem although there is obviously something seriously wrong with our society that this shit keeps happening. Personally, I think black crime and white mass shootings have a root cause and it's the degradation of traditional values at the hands of the left.
Click to expand...


What you call racist blacks did not create laws and policy. My statement is accurate. Whites commit more violent crimes also.

You represent another case of psychosis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
Click to expand...


I agree, you can't prove your claim.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
Click to expand...







Wow! You guys are dangerous!
Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm less racist than you are. You act like this all the time towards whites. Whereas me, I don't know any black people nor do I interact with black people, so I don't actually have anything against them or any reason to be racist in everyday life like you do against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
Click to expand...

Lack of schooling is the main problem of blacks. You know nothing, as usual.


----------



## AKIP

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
Click to expand...


By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.


----------



## impuretrash

AKIP said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
Click to expand...


I'd like to see the stats that back up your statement. Also, I thought IQ tests were just a scam made up by racist white supreeemists to make the black man look bad?


----------



## AKIP

impuretrash said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats that back up your statement. Also, I thought IQ tests were just a scam made up by racist white supreeemists to make the black man look bad?
Click to expand...


Based upon the black population of 42 million people.....~0.0005% of blacks commit murder each year. A claim that 42 million people are "dangerous" because of the behavior of 0.0005% is hyperbolic hyperbole.


----------



## impuretrash

AKIP said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats that back up your statement. Also, I thought IQ tests were just a scam made up by racist white supreeemists to make the black man look bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based upon the black population of 42 million people.....~0.0005% of blacks commit murder each year. A claim that 42 million people are "dangerous" because of the behavior of 0.0005% is hyperbolic hyperbole.
Click to expand...


How many of those 42 million are males aged 13-30?


----------



## IM2

AKIP said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats that back up your statement. Also, I thought IQ tests were just a scam made up by racist white supreeemists to make the black man look bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based upon the black population of 42 million people.....~0.0005% of blacks commit murder each year. A claim that 42 million people are "dangerous" because of the behavior of 0.0005% is hyperbolic hyperbole.
Click to expand...


Exactly but these people are stuck on retard.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, you can't prove your claim.
Click to expand...


I've proven my claim many times, that's why you don't get a link.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
Click to expand...


Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
Click to expand...



Are you really going to sit there and pretend that speeding is equivalent to murder?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the stats that back up your statement. Also, I thought IQ tests were just a scam made up by racist white supreeemists to make the black man look bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based upon the black population of 42 million people.....~0.0005% of blacks commit murder each year. A claim that 42 million people are "dangerous" because of the behavior of 0.0005% is hyperbolic hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those 42 million are males aged 13-30?
Click to expand...


It would be less than the 0.0005% you guys use so disingenuously.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
Click to expand...

Because this is a majority white country.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to sit there and pretend that speeding is equivalent to murder?
Click to expand...


If it was just speeding then maybe your comment would have merit. But whites lead in such things as vandalism, crimes against family, rape, assault, and battery just to name a few. Not to mention white collar crime. So you tell me that if you woke up tomorrow and all your money was gone and you could not get it back because someone committed a white collar crime, that you would not feel dead. Whites have every excuse ready for their fuck ups. Whites commit the most crimes. And in the history of this nation whites have been the most criminal and violent of all the races. These at the facts.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is a majority white country.
Click to expand...


No excuses accepted. This is a majority white country is because of the fact whites committed a crime to begin with.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I act this way towards whites who are racists. There is a difference. Learn it. You have no reason to be racist against blacks but you consistently male racist comments. OK. Another case of psychosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of schooling is the main problem of blacks. You know nothing, as usual.
Click to expand...


The root cause of the problems lacks face is white racism. Not anything else.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think everyone is racist for not pandering to your fragile insecurities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of schooling is the main problem of blacks. You know nothing, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of the problems lacks face is white racism. Not anything else.
Click to expand...

Then why haven’t you left the US and gone back to Africa where there are almost no white people so you can thrive?


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is a majority white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No excuses accepted. This is a majority white country is because of the fact whites committed a crime to begin with.
Click to expand...

What an idiot you are, and will continue to be.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

AKIP said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
Click to expand...


*By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. 
*
For your "logic" to work, you'd have to show that black people make up 35.9% of people with an IQ over 140. Then we could say you guys are dangerous AND smart.

Instead of the reality of just dangerous.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America
> *
> Is it the white man's fault that you're so bad at math? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
Click to expand...


I'm more interested in just the violent crimes.
What percentage of violent crimes are committed by white people?
What percentage by black people?


----------



## AKIP

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year.
> *
> For your "logic" to work, you'd have to show that black people make up 35.9% of people with an IQ over 140. Then we could say you guys are dangerous AND smart.
> 
> Instead of the reality of just dangerous.
Click to expand...


Sorry. You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder. That is a hyperbolic fallacy of composition....and just dumb. My point is not to show what race has a higher rate, but that the propensity is extremely low among all races. If whites had a rate of 0.0001 and blacks had a rate of 0.0007......that does not make BLACKS dangerous.....it just makes the rate higher among blacks than whites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

AKIP said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year.
> *
> For your "logic" to work, you'd have to show that black people make up 35.9% of people with an IQ over 140. Then we could say you guys are dangerous AND smart.
> 
> Instead of the reality of just dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder. That is a hyperbolic fallacy of composition....and just dumb. My point is not to show what race has a higher rate, but that the propensity is extremely low among all races. If whites had a rate of 0.0001 and blacks had a rate of 0.0007......that does not make BLACKS dangerous.....it just makes the rate higher among blacks than whites.
Click to expand...


*You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder.
*
I can characterize a people as more dangerous than white people.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year.
> *
> For your "logic" to work, you'd have to show that black people make up 35.9% of people with an IQ over 140. Then we could say you guys are dangerous AND smart.
> 
> Instead of the reality of just dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder. That is a hyperbolic fallacy of composition....and just dumb. My point is not to show what race has a higher rate, but that the propensity is extremely low among all races. If whites had a rate of 0.0001 and blacks had a rate of 0.0007......that does not make BLACKS dangerous.....it just makes the rate higher among blacks than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder.
> *
> I can characterize a people as more dangerous than white people.
Click to expand...


Actually you can't especially given the data on overall crime.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the population, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year.
> *
> For your "logic" to work, you'd have to show that black people make up 35.9% of people with an IQ over 140. Then we could say you guys are dangerous AND smart.
> 
> Instead of the reality of just dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder. That is a hyperbolic fallacy of composition....and just dumb. My point is not to show what race has a higher rate, but that the propensity is extremely low among all races. If whites had a rate of 0.0001 and blacks had a rate of 0.0007......that does not make BLACKS dangerous.....it just makes the rate higher among blacks than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder.
> *
> I can characterize a people as more dangerous than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you can't especially given the data on overall crime.
Click to expand...


Actually I can, especially given the data on violent crime.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,My math is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in just the violent crimes.
> What percentage of violent crimes are committed by white people?
> What percentage by black people?
Click to expand...


Well I am more interested in all crime. Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim. Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year. Thus, you can say "WOW! You guys are geniuses" and be just as accurate as saying that we are dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year.
> *
> For your "logic" to work, you'd have to show that black people make up 35.9% of people with an IQ over 140. Then we could say you guys are dangerous AND smart.
> 
> Instead of the reality of just dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder. That is a hyperbolic fallacy of composition....and just dumb. My point is not to show what race has a higher rate, but that the propensity is extremely low among all races. If whites had a rate of 0.0001 and blacks had a rate of 0.0007......that does not make BLACKS dangerous.....it just makes the rate higher among blacks than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder.
> *
> I can characterize a people as more dangerous than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you can't especially given the data on overall crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I can, especially given the data on violent crime.
Click to expand...


No you really can't. I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in just the violent crimes.
> What percentage of violent crimes are committed by white people?
> What percentage by black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am more interested in all crime. Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim. Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
Click to expand...

*
Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim. 
*
One crime? Kind of an important one.
Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers? 
At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?

*Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
*
Whites are what percentage of the population?
How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. think people a racist for making racist comments. You see son, I'm very secure. I can back up all my comments with strength of documented fact. You can't. And we both know you can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of schooling is the main problem of blacks. You know nothing, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of the problems lacks face is white racism. Not anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why haven’t you left the US and gone back to Africa where there are almost no white people so you can thrive?
Click to expand...


.Because I'm not going to. After all, I've done better than you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *By that logic we are also geniuses because, at the very least, the number of black people with IQ over 140 is equivalent to the percentage of black people who commit murder in a given year.
> *
> For your "logic" to work, you'd have to show that black people make up 35.9% of people with an IQ over 140. Then we could say you guys are dangerous AND smart.
> 
> Instead of the reality of just dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder. That is a hyperbolic fallacy of composition....and just dumb. My point is not to show what race has a higher rate, but that the propensity is extremely low among all races. If whites had a rate of 0.0001 and blacks had a rate of 0.0007......that does not make BLACKS dangerous.....it just makes the rate higher among blacks than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder.
> *
> I can characterize a people as more dangerous than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you can't especially given the data on overall crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I can, especially given the data on violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you really can't. I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
Click to expand...


* I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most.. 
*
Well, shit, we're over 70% of the population. We probably do the most of every fucking thing that gets done in this country.

But I'm interested in the percent of violent crimes committed by whites and the percent committed by blacks.
Please feel free to share both stats.....unless they're gonna make you cry like a little bitch...........?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't getting a link. I have presented the uniform crime reports from the FBI many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in just the violent crimes.
> What percentage of violent crimes are committed by white people?
> What percentage by black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am more interested in all crime. Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim. Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim.
> *
> One crime? Kind of an important one.
> Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers?
> At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?
> 
> *Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> *
> Whites are what percentage of the population?
> How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!
Click to expand...


You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.

If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?

I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in just the violent crimes.
> What percentage of violent crimes are committed by white people?
> What percentage by black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am more interested in all crime. Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim. Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim.
> *
> One crime? Kind of an important one.
> Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers?
> At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?
> 
> *Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> *
> Whites are what percentage of the population?
> How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
Click to expand...

Who commits the most crimes in Haiti? Blacks or whites?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176834
> 
> Wow! You guys are dangerous!
> Less than 13% of the populatieson, 35.9% of the murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in just the violent crimes.
> What percentage of violent crimes are committed by white people?
> What percentage by black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am more interested in all crime. Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim. Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim.
> *
> One crime? Kind of an important one.
> Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers?
> At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?
> 
> *Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> *
> Whites are what percentage of the population?
> How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
Click to expand...


*If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
*
Go back to my post, do the math.
Or show your own data and do the math.
*
I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
*
You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder. That is a hyperbolic fallacy of composition....and just dumb. My point is not to show what race has a higher rate, but that the propensity is extremely low among all races. If whites had a rate of 0.0001 and blacks had a rate of 0.0007......that does not make BLACKS dangerous.....it just makes the rate higher among blacks than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder.
> *
> I can characterize a people as more dangerous than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you can't especially given the data on overall crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I can, especially given the data on violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you really can't. I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> *
> Well, shit, we're over 70% of the population. We probably do the most of every fucking thing that gets done in this country.
> 
> But I'm interested in the percent of violent crimes committed by whites and the percent committed by blacks.
> Please feel free to share both stats.....unless they're gonna make you cry like a little bitch...........?
Click to expand...


I think that if whites committed over 60 percent of all violent crime that leaves about 40 percent for everyone else. Now you don't get to commit the most crimes because you have the most people. Furthermore whites have access to the most things that reduce crime. So you should have a lower crime level than all others but you don't. And on valentines day a white boy murdered 17 people. These mass killings have been primarily done by whites. That's violence son.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the issue is crime. All crime. Murder is A crime. Not all crime. Whites commit the majority of ALL crimes to include violent crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in just the violent crimes.
> What percentage of violent crimes are committed by white people?
> What percentage by black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am more interested in all crime. Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim. Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim.
> *
> One crime? Kind of an important one.
> Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers?
> At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?
> 
> *Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> *
> Whites are what percentage of the population?
> How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
Click to expand...


You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder.
> *
> I can characterize a people as more dangerous than white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you can't especially given the data on overall crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I can, especially given the data on violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you really can't. I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> *
> Well, shit, we're over 70% of the population. We probably do the most of every fucking thing that gets done in this country.
> 
> But I'm interested in the percent of violent crimes committed by whites and the percent committed by blacks.
> Please feel free to share both stats.....unless they're gonna make you cry like a little bitch...........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if whites committed over 60 percent of all violent crime that leaves about 40 percent for everyone else. Now you don't get to commit the most crimes because you have the most people.
Click to expand...

Then who commits the most crimes in Haiti if not blacks, who "have the most people" in that country?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you can't especially given the data on overall crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can, especially given the data on violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you really can't. I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> *
> Well, shit, we're over 70% of the population. We probably do the most of every fucking thing that gets done in this country.
> 
> But I'm interested in the percent of violent crimes committed by whites and the percent committed by blacks.
> Please feel free to share both stats.....unless they're gonna make you cry like a little bitch...........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if whites committed over 60 percent of all violent crime that leaves about 40 percent for everyone else. Now you don't get to commit the most crimes because you have the most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then who commits the most crimes in Haiti if not blacks, who "have the most people" in that country?
Click to expand...


Dumb question that will not be answered.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can, especially given the data on violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you really can't. I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> *
> Well, shit, we're over 70% of the population. We probably do the most of every fucking thing that gets done in this country.
> 
> But I'm interested in the percent of violent crimes committed by whites and the percent committed by blacks.
> Please feel free to share both stats.....unless they're gonna make you cry like a little bitch...........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if whites committed over 60 percent of all violent crime that leaves about 40 percent for everyone else. Now you don't get to commit the most crimes because you have the most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then who commits the most crimes in Haiti if not blacks, who "have the most people" in that country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question that will not be answered.
Click to expand...

Is it dumb because the answer is obviously "blacks?"


----------



## EGR one

AKIP said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I predicted there will not be a reasoned discussion because this is a thread about white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be a reasonable discussion because you're an irrational crackpot who doesn't recognize your own bigotry and hatred towards others while you accuse everyone around you of it.  Every thread you start is chock full of accusations and finger pointing at everyone but yourself.  You're not going to have a reason discussion when all you do is attack, attack, attack.  You don't want a reasoned discussion anyway.  What you want is for everyone to bow at your feet and completely agree with you.  That's your idea of a reasoned discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you all see reasoning that infers blacks are inferior is racist? You have  like TAZ and MoonRuck who does not infer anything....they have come out and stated such. This forum is replete with examples of people who think blacks are inferior....and because a few blacks on the forum offers a refutation of that claim.....we are racist? We are in a inferior condition and to explain that inferior condition we must tell what happened to blacks to create and incubate that inferior condition. 300 years of racial oppression is what happened, you all want and need to decouple that from the present day in order to continue to state or infer our condition is inferior because we are naturally inferior.
> 
> You all are the obvious racist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Do you know what Ethnic Group Taz is from?
> 
> Also Taz is correct the OP'er never want any reasonable discussion and just want to dictate what others will say and you and him scream racism if someone disagree with your opinion.
> 
> Play the race card much!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not really matter what Taz ethnic group is. All I have read, from dissenters, is people on the other side REJECTING the claim that the black condition of inequality is the result of external social factors.....That only leaves the internal as the cause whether you say it or not. If an option is binary.....rejection of one is selection of the other.....but then when say you are selecting the other via rejection of the external.....we are somehow stupid for reasoning such. Most of you make up your own self serving definition of terms. You build your arguments using fallacies......and despite all those flaws....you still think you are right.....but about as right as an anorexic who thinks shes obese.
Click to expand...


So, if I reject your claim that the black condition of inequality is the result of external social factors, then I must be a racist?  Race baiting assholes always seem to find new and equally stupid reasons to justify their own racism.  White privilege is just the latest version of the same old song.  Poor lil ole me.  

If I had ever taken that poor lil ole me attitude, my Dad would beaten the hell out of me.  He hit the road during the great depression at the ripe old age of 14, and took his two younger brothers with him.  They survived through hard work and pure grit.  He only had an 8th grade education, but he educated himself at every possible opportunity.  All three of them ended up with productive lives, raising families, and working hard.  He had no white privilege, and neither did I.  Perhaps I just wasn't white enough.


----------



## EGR one

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to be sad about, I was never a racist to begin with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
Click to expand...


You can't handle the truth.  Too many successful Black men and women to refute your garbage.  You are what you make of yourself, and no one else is to blame for your failings.


----------



## IM2

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth.  Too many successful Black men and women to refute your garbage.  You are what you make of yourself, and no one else is to blame for your failings.
Click to expand...


*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can, especially given the data on violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you really can't. I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> *
> Well, shit, we're over 70% of the population. We probably do the most of every fucking thing that gets done in this country.
> 
> But I'm interested in the percent of violent crimes committed by whites and the percent committed by blacks.
> Please feel free to share both stats.....unless they're gonna make you cry like a little bitch...........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if whites committed over 60 percent of all violent crime that leaves about 40 percent for everyone else. Now you don't get to commit the most crimes because you have the most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then who commits the most crimes in Haiti if not blacks, who "have the most people" in that country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question that will not be answered.
Click to expand...

Let me make it easier for you. It was not really meant to be answered. It was more of a rhetorical question. Haiti is one of the blackest countries on the planet so of course the answer is that blacks commit the most crimes there.

Let's say blacks make up 95% of the population of Haiti and commit 95% of the violent crimes in Haiti. Does that mean blacks are more violent than non-blacks or equally as violent?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot DEFINE or characterize a people as dangerous when 0.0004 of them commit murder.
> *
> I can characterize a people as more dangerous than white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you can't especially given the data on overall crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I can, especially given the data on violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you really can't. I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> *
> Well, shit, we're over 70% of the population. We probably do the most of every fucking thing that gets done in this country.
> 
> But I'm interested in the percent of violent crimes committed by whites and the percent committed by blacks.
> Please feel free to share both stats.....unless they're gonna make you cry like a little bitch...........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if whites committed over 60 percent of all violent crime that leaves about 40 percent for everyone else. Now you don't get to commit the most crimes because you have the most people. Furthermore whites have access to the most things that reduce crime. So you should have a lower crime level than all others but you don't. And on valentines day a white boy murdered 17 people. These mass killings have been primarily done by whites. That's violence son.
Click to expand...


*I think that if whites committed over 60 percent of all violent crime that leaves about 40 percent for everyone else. 
*
Wow! Got all the way thru 2nd grade math. Congrats!

*Now you don't get to commit the most crimes because you have the most people.
*
And you don't get to commit the most murders, just because you're 13% of the population.....but you do.

*So you should have a lower crime level than all others but you don't. 
*
Who has a lower crime level than whites? Link?

I can tell you who has a higher crime level. Cough....Cough


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in just the violent crimes.
> What percentage of violent crimes are committed by white people?
> What percentage by black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am more interested in all crime. Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim. Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim.
> *
> One crime? Kind of an important one.
> Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers?
> At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?
> 
> *Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> *
> Whites are what percentage of the population?
> How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
Click to expand...


Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
I'll kick your ass even more.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you really can't. I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I know the stats on violent crime and whites commit the most..
> *
> Well, shit, we're over 70% of the population. We probably do the most of every fucking thing that gets done in this country.
> 
> But I'm interested in the percent of violent crimes committed by whites and the percent committed by blacks.
> Please feel free to share both stats.....unless they're gonna make you cry like a little bitch...........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that if whites committed over 60 percent of all violent crime that leaves about 40 percent for everyone else. Now you don't get to commit the most crimes because you have the most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then who commits the most crimes in Haiti if not blacks, who "have the most people" in that country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question that will not be answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me make it easier for you. It was not really meant to be answered. It was more of a rhetorical question. Haiti is one of the blackest countries on the planet so of course the answer is that blacks commit the most crimes there.
> 
> Let's say blacks make up 95% of the population of Haiti and commit 95% of the violent crimes in Haiti. Does that mean blacks are more violent than non-blacks or equally as violent?
Click to expand...


Don't ask him about stats, he only took math through second grade.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


No.
Not until Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, BML, and the Black Panthers are all dead.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am more interested in all crime. Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim. Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim.
> *
> One crime? Kind of an important one.
> Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers?
> At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?
> 
> *Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> *
> Whites are what percentage of the population?
> How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
Click to expand...


You aren't kicking my ass now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.

Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah right. Earlier in this thread you said racism is the primary cause of black problems. This magical force that causes black men to commit over 50% of the homicides in this country, to abandon their children etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is the root cause of the problems blacks face. When whites who commit 70 percent of all crime in America stop acting like one category of crime means you get to talk about blacks come back and talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of schooling is the main problem of blacks. You know nothing, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of the problems lacks face is white racism. Not anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why haven’t you left the US and gone back to Africa where there are almost no white people so you can thrive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Because I'm not going to. After all, I've done better than you.
Click to expand...

You’ve done better here than you ever could have in Africa. Amirite or AMIRITE?


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim.
> *
> One crime? Kind of an important one.
> Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers?
> At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?
> 
> *Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> *
> Whites are what percentage of the population?
> How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
Click to expand...




> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.



Oh yes, he is.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim.
> *
> One crime? Kind of an important one.
> Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers?
> At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?
> 
> *Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> *
> Whites are what percentage of the population?
> How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
Click to expand...


Sorry, couldn't hear your whining over the sound of me kicking your stupid ass.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
Click to expand...


He'll run away now.
And never post any stats.
Because his ass is still sore.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not one crime that YOU want to use in order to try making a racist claim.
> *
> One crime? Kind of an important one.
> Is it racist to show that blacks, less than 13% of the population, were at least 35.9% of the murderers?
> At a minimum 35.9%? Or is that simply a fact that makes you feel bad?
> 
> *Whites commit more than 60 percent of all violent crime.
> *
> Whites are what percentage of the population?
> How much of all violent crime do blacks commit again? DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now
Click to expand...

You're not addressing any of my posts, so you're not getting your ass kicked about as much as someone who doesn't post here at all.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not addressing any of my posts, so you're not getting your ass kicked about as much as someone who doesn't post here at all.
Click to expand...


I'm not addressing you posts because I'm not going to waste any more time with the likes of you. You're a dumb ass and no mater what facts you get, you'll stay a dumb ass..


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll run away now.
> And never post any stats.
> Because his ass is still sore.
Click to expand...


Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid not.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown that your using this as an argument has no validity.
> 
> If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> 
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people. You have to do better than this son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't hear your whining over the sound of me kicking your stupid ass.
Click to expand...


I stomped your ass long ago.


----------



## Taz

IM2 won't let racism die, it's her only way to save face for being such a loser. amirite or AMIRITE!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't hear your whining over the sound of me kicking your stupid ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stomped your ass long ago.
Click to expand...


Are you another one of those violent black men?
Statistics show black men are much more violent than white men.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll run away now.
> And never post any stats.
> Because his ass is still sore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
Click to expand...


Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
From the actual source.
So I can highlight your confusion.

Or you can run away again. Coward.


----------



## EGR one

IM2 said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth.  Too many successful Black men and women to refute your garbage.  You are what you make of yourself, and no one else is to blame for your failings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
Click to expand...


No need to show any of that.  You simply want to cover up individual failure to thrive by blacks, by hiding them in a crowd of your own creation.  Absolutely no different than all of the individual white failures being blamed on blacks, browns, or Asians  We can all find someone else to blame if we desire to work at it, and you really work at it

Too bad, so sad, you lose.,


----------



## fbj

Any grown person who is bothered by racism is fucking retarded


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not addressing any of my posts, so you're not getting your ass kicked about as much as someone who doesn't post here at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing you posts because I'm not going to waste any more time with the likes of you. You're a dumb ass and no mater what facts you get, you'll stay a dumb ass..
Click to expand...

If you're going to call someone Dumb ass maybe you should spell "matter" correctly.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't hear your whining over the sound of me kicking your stupid ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stomped your ass long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you another one of those violent black men?
> Statistics show black men are much more violent than white men.
Click to expand...


They don't


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not addressing any of my posts, so you're not getting your ass kicked about as much as someone who doesn't post here at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing you posts because I'm not going to waste any more time with the likes of you. You're a dumb ass and no mater what facts you get, you'll stay a dumb ass..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to call someone Dumb ass maybe you should spell "matter" correctly.
Click to expand...


I'll call a dumb ass a dumb ass and if all you can do is look for typos to try downing a post, you are a dumb ass.


----------



## IM2

EGR one said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment was stupid and a common response steeped in white fragility.  I was never a murderer, but I am sad that it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...So play your blame game somewhere it will do some good for you...Like a fellow cryers forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say thy aren't white. But you repeat the same shit as white racists. If you aren't white you face the same racism.  So you go to the criers forum and I'll keep posting the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth.  Too many successful Black men and women to refute your garbage.  You are what you make of yourself, and no one else is to blame for your failings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to show any of that.  You simply want to cover up individual failure to thrive by blacks, by hiding them in a crowd of your own creation.  Absolutely no different than all of the individual white failures being blamed on blacks, browns, or Asians  We can all find someone else to blame if we desire to work at it, and you really work at it
> 
> Too bad, so sad, you lose.,
Click to expand...


There is a need to show that. But you can't and we both know you can't. So all you have left is obfuscation.

Too bad, so sad, you lose.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll run away now.
> And never post any stats.
> Because his ass is still sore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
Click to expand...


You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll run away now.
> And never post any stats.
> Because his ass is still sore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
Click to expand...

The only thing you have proven is that you flunked mathematics.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not addressing any of my posts, so you're not getting your ass kicked about as much as someone who doesn't post here at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing you posts because I'm not going to waste any more time with the likes of you. You're a dumb ass and no mater what facts you get, you'll stay a dumb ass..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to call someone Dumb ass maybe you should spell "matter" correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call a dumb ass a dumb ass and if all you can do is look for typos to try downing a post, you are a dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Those who live in glass houses ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't hear your whining over the sound of me kicking your stupid ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stomped your ass long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you another one of those violent black men?
> Statistics show black men are much more violent than white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't
Click to expand...


13% of the population, 36% of the murderers. 
So much more violent.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll run away now.
> And never post any stats.
> Because his ass is still sore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
Click to expand...

*
 I've shown you the stats 
*
Liar.
*
Whites commit the most crimes.
*
Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If blacks are 35 prcent of the murders where are the other 65 percent?
> *
> Go back to my post, do the math.
> Or show your own data and do the math.
> *
> I'm used to debating intelligent educated people.
> *
> You're used to getting your ass kicked too. No change here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not addressing any of my posts, so you're not getting your ass kicked about as much as someone who doesn't post here at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing you posts because I'm not going to waste any more time with the likes of you. You're a dumb ass and no mater what facts you get, you'll stay a dumb ass..
Click to expand...

No "mater" what facts I get? You're the dumb shitskin ignoring my post!


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You most certainly ain't kicking  my ass. None of you whites here ever have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> I'll kick your ass even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't kicking my ass *now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll run away now.
> And never post any stats.
> Because his ass is still sore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
Click to expand...

You just admitted to dodging my post, stupid! And everyone smarter than a shit-chucking ape knows why!


----------



## bgrouse

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll run away now.
> And never post any stats.
> Because his ass is still sore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
Click to expand...

He doesn't think rates matter, except when talking about Haiti. Then he dodges.

Typical shitskin!


----------



## bgrouse

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't kicking my ass now much less if I decide to waste more time with your dumb ass.
> 
> Whites commit 70 percent of all crimes. Whites have more than 70 percent of the resources needed to stop crime. You have no excuses idiot, whites simply commit more crime and that includes violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't hear your whining over the sound of me kicking your stupid ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stomped your ass long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you another one of those violent black men?
> Statistics show black men are much more violent than white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13% of the population, 36% of the murderers.
> So much more violent.
Click to expand...

Just give it up. Dumb apes don't do rates or honesty.


----------



## Paul Essien

Notice how the Chicago Suntime published a large headline with picture of black guy. 

But on the right hand a small box about the white supremacist (Nicholas Cruz) who killed 17 kids in Florida and no picture attached with vague details.


----------



## ding

Moonglow said:


> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...



Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Moonglow

ding said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself.
Click to expand...

It's a habit since I hung around whites..


----------



## ding

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll run away now.
> And never post any stats.
> Because his ass is still sore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
Click to expand...


----------



## ding

bgrouse said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't hear your whining over the sound of me kicking your stupid ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stomped your ass long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you another one of those violent black men?
> Statistics show black men are much more violent than white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13% of the population, 36% of the murderers.
> So much more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just give it up. Dumb apes don't do rates or honesty.
Click to expand...

Apes?  Maybe he is right after all.


----------



## ding

Moonglow said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a habit since I hung around whites..
Click to expand...

Poor Moonglow.


----------



## Moonglow

ding said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Funk and Wagnall. I'm not 100% white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a habit since I hung around whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Moonglow.
Click to expand...

Donate now!


----------



## Taz

Racism ain't over till the fat black lady sings.

So IM2, take it away...


----------



## Paul Essien

ding said:


> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509


If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.

If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.

If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.

If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.


----------



## ding

Paul Essien said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
Click to expand...

How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?

I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.


----------



## IM2

ding said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
Click to expand...


If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.


----------



## ding

IM2 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
Click to expand...

Only if you disconnect your brain from reality.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> Notice how the Chicago Suntime published a large headline with picture of black guy.
> 
> But on the right hand a small box about the white supremacist (Nicholas Cruz) who killed 17 kids in Florida and no picture attached with vague details.


Probably because it's a Chicago newspaper and a Chicago cop.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
Click to expand...

You keep repeating this, but you never want to discuss it, dodging my questions.


----------



## bgrouse

ding said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you disconnect your brain from reality.
Click to expand...

What brain?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
Click to expand...

So it's racist to uncover the truth because the truth is blacks are more violent per capita?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Paul Essien said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
Click to expand...


*If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others,
*
Are some "racial" groups more violent?
Do some "racial" groups commit more violent crimes?
Or does every "racial" group commit violent crimes at an identical rate?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
Click to expand...

*
If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
*




The highest rate of violence is by blacks, not whites.
FBI says so above.


----------



## IM2

ding said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll run away now.
> And never post any stats.
> Because his ass is still sore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 177509
Click to expand...


Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> *
> View attachment 177548
> 
> The highest rate of violence is by blacks, not whites.
> FBI says so above.
Click to expand...


Nope it does not.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.
Click to expand...

So if 95% of violent crime in Haiti is committed by blacks, that means blacks are more violent?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> *
> View attachment 177548
> 
> The highest rate of violence is by blacks, not whites.
> FBI says so above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope it does not.
Click to expand...


Sure does. Violent crimes.
Higher rates right there in black and white.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
Click to expand...

*
 There is crime volume and crime rate.
*
Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
Much higher.
*
This per capita mess is just another method of denial. 
*
I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.[
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> *
> View attachment 177548
> 
> The highest rate of violence is by blacks, not whites.
> FBI says so above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope it does not.
Click to expand...

Are you totally devoid of the fact you have lost this argument, probably close to a hundred times?

You look more stupid with every post.


----------



## bgrouse

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
Click to expand...

He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.


----------



## ding

IM2 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I run? I've posted facts. You are the one who can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
Click to expand...

You are kidding, right?


----------



## bgrouse

ding said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding, right?
Click to expand...

He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.


----------



## AKIP

bgrouse said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
Click to expand...


Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism. 

Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> 
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> *
> View attachment 177548
> 
> The highest rate of violence is by blacks, not whites.
> FBI says so above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you totally devoid of the fact you have lost this argument, probably close to a hundred times?
> 
> You look more stupid with every post.
Click to expand...


Who are YOU to declare anything?


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> I'm certain though that you miss attributed IM2's post to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> *
> View attachment 177548
> 
> The highest rate of violence is by blacks, not whites.
> FBI says so above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you totally devoid of the fact you have lost this argument, probably close to a hundred times?
> 
> You look more stupid with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are YOU to declare anything?
Click to expand...

I am a white man, isn't it my privilege? You are a very confused crybaby.


----------



## IM2

ding said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the crime stats you think you have.
> From the actual source.
> So I can highlight your confusion.
> 
> Or you can run away again. Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding, right?
Click to expand...


Your numbers do not reflect all crime and you are arguing using per capita when the things you show both per capita and volume. Your position is ignorant and just because you have other racist idiots cosigning your stupidity doesn't make it valid.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If you analyze FBI crime statistics then you see whites are more violent.
> *
> View attachment 177548
> 
> The highest rate of violence is by blacks, not whites.
> FBI says so above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you totally devoid of the fact you have lost this argument, probably close to a hundred times?
> 
> You look more stupid with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are YOU to declare anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a white man, isn't it my privilege? You are a very confused crybaby.
Click to expand...


No confusion here.


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> Notice how the Chicago Suntime published a large headline with picture of black guy.
> 
> But on the right hand a small box about the white supremacist (Nicholas Cruz) who killed 17 kids in Florida and no picture attached with vague details.


He's not a White Supremacist. That was a lie put out there by the left wing media and they since taken it back.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can highlight squat. I've been through  this several times with you. I've shown you the stats ad you know the source. You see in the real word where sane people live the larger number means it is done more and the smaller one means it's done less. Whites commit the most crimes. Whites commit the most violent crimes. This is what the FBI UCR shows us on an annual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
Click to expand...


Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the Chicago Suntime published a large headline with picture of black guy.
> 
> But on the right hand a small box about the white supremacist (Nicholas Cruz) who killed 17 kids in Florida and no picture attached with vague details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a White Supremacist. That was a lie put out there by the left wing media and they since taken it back.
Click to expand...


I haven't heard anyone taking anything back they have said about Cruz. Besides that wasn't the point Essen was making.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! Tough guy again!
Click to expand...


And here enters the timid bigot himself.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets end  racism, lets end racism period. It's YOUR fault if you do something STUPID. If you choose to act like a racist stereo type,  who's fault is THAT? Mine for noticing? Or yours, for choosing that lifestyle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not my fault for noticing that you are a ignorant white racist.
Click to expand...

You mean:   you are a  snarky presumptuous sycophant that  slanders people, that's what your post proves...(false claims of) "racism" is the last bastion of the scoundrel, to paraphrase S. Johnson. Is racism over yet? Apparently NOT with these PC apparatchiks.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! Tough guy again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here enters the timid bigot himself.
Click to expand...

Opposed to the tepid dummy?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! Tough guy again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here enters the timid bigot himself.
Click to expand...



Who, and how?


----------



## bgrouse

AKIP said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
Click to expand...

Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.





IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * I've shown you the stats
> *
> Liar.
> *
> Whites commit the most crimes.
> *
> Blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. Much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
Click to expand...

You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.


----------



## AKIP

bgrouse said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
Click to expand...

You have to find blacks untouched by white racism. Africa and Haiti don’t meet that criteria.


----------



## Slyhunter

AKIP said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to find blacks untouched by white racism. Africa and Haiti don’t meet that criteria.
Click to expand...

How about Africa prior to Colonialism.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> 
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to find blacks untouched by white racism. Africa and Haiti don’t meet that criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Africa prior to Colonialism.
Click to expand...


Just how stupid are you whites here going to get?


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets end  racism, lets end racism period. It's YOUR fault if you do something STUPID. If you choose to act like a racist stereo type,  who's fault is THAT? Mine for noticing? Or yours, for choosing that lifestyle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not my fault for noticing that you are a ignorant white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean:   you are a  snarky presumptuous sycophant that  slanders people, that's what your post proves...(false claims of) "racism" is the last bastion of the scoundrel, to paraphrase S. Johnson. Is racism over yet? Apparently NOT with these PC apparatchiks.
Click to expand...


No, you are a racist.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! Tough guy again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here enters the timid bigot himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opposed to the tepid dummy?
Click to expand...


I know you are a dummy. You are nothing more than a tag along.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! Tough guy again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here enters the timid bigot himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who, and how?
Click to expand...


You. And how you are dumb enough to call someone a racist for pointing out the racism of whites.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
Click to expand...


No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.


----------



## bgrouse

AKIP said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to find blacks untouched by white racism. Africa and Haiti don’t meet that criteria.
Click to expand...

Blacks have been inferior for longer than that. That's why they were defeated by whites in Africa.

Besides, adapting to your environment (and that includes living with people who might think poorly of you because of your skin color or some other reason) is part of what determines if someone is inferior or not. Racism is just your excuse.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
Click to expand...

You're like a walking caricature!

Let me ask you a question, if "w are talking about white crime in America," then why the fuck would you bring up "2 world wars?" What does the start of two world wars have to do with "white crime in America?" Did Al Capone start those two wars?


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your numbers do not reflect all crime. You racists are playing a game. There is crime volume and crime rate. Whites commit more crime by volume and you use per capita to distort this reality to make racist claims.  In you selected choice of crimes blacks led by volume in only 2 of the 4, and whites led by volume in the other 2. Now when we consider the 30 categories of crime recognized by  the FBI, blacks lead in 3 whites the other 27. By volume whites commit more crime. Your argument is stupid. Using your argument as an example of one quarterback throws 50 touchdowns and another one throws 20 but has half the pass attempts he does.not get to say he throws more touchdowns than the quarterback who threw 50. Whites have an excuse for every fuck up they do. This per capita mess is just another method of denial. Whites commit more crimes. Historically whites have been the most criminal and violent race in this country. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
Click to expand...

While other countries still had tribal warfare. They did not need us to wage war, and never have.


----------



## MarcATL

Paul Essien said:


> Notice how the Chicago Suntime published a large headline with picture of black guy.
> 
> But on the right hand a small box about the white supremacist (Nicholas Cruz) who killed 17 kids in Florida and no picture attached with vague details.


Yeah, it's really sickening how the white media conducts itself. 

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> 
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While other countries still had tribal warfare. They did not need us to wage war, and never have.
Click to expand...


What the fuck do you think those world wars were dumb ass? Tribal conflicts among whites. But you see fool, w don' see any modern colonization of a white nation by anyone. Apparently they had nothing of value.


----------



## Paul Essien

ding said:


> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?


The FBI has a history of racism - white supremacy.

Let's be clear black people don't run the FBI and the Justice department

The FBI and the Justice department themselves have just admitted that they have been given out false information for decades which lead the imprisonment of thousands of black men, but decades later they come out and say "Ooops sorry"

The FBI wrote an anonymous letter to MLK encouraging him to kill himself ?

The FBI whose leader at the time MLK was alive (J Edgar Hoover) was a well known cross dressing gay man and who hated blacks and whose lover was one of his top FBI Agents.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> So it's racist to uncover the truth because the truth is blacks are more violent per capita?


The problem is you and white supremacists like you and many white people (In general) believe the world is just. There are imperfections of course. But by and large society is just.

This is one of the main differences in how whites and blacks think about race and why the likes me IM2, Asclepias often talk past the likes of you Mudda, Correll, harmonica, ptbw forever 

Most whites take the society to be just. Most blacks do not.

In fact you believe that the society is just to such an extent that you reason backwards from it: If America is just, then so are the police and the courts, the schools. Not perfectly just, of course, but for the most part. So when you see "Stats" about black crime, your going to believe it. Why ? Because you believe society is just the people creating those stats are just too

And if society is just then anything black ppl complain about is there own fault. So it's not racism anymore but just being realistic.

That's how you think.


----------



## Paul Essien

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Are some "racial" groups more violent?


First off what's your definition of violence?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> 
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * There is crime volume and crime rate.
> *
> Yup. Blacks have the higher rate.
> Much higher.
> *
> This per capita mess is just another method of denial.
> *
> I would never deny that blacks commit more crime per capita. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like a walking caricature!
> 
> Let me ask you a question, if "w are talking about white crime in America," then why the fuck would you bring up "2 world wars?" What does the start of two world wars have to do with "white crime in America?" Did Al Capone start those two wars?
Click to expand...


You are a dumb ass of the lowest order but a classic example of how  white racists do things. You mention Haiti dumb ass. I point out what I did to make you understand that whites have been the most violent race on the planet and it is not so because there are more of them.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Blacks have been inferior for longer than that.


So you believe that white people are superior to black people. Have I got that right ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some "racial" groups more violent?
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
Click to expand...


The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While other countries still had tribal warfare. They did not need us to wage war, and never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you think those world wars were dumb ass? Tribal conflicts among whites. But you see fool, w don' see any modern colonization of a white nation by anyone. Apparently they had nothing of value.
Click to expand...

Muslims are colonizing the world, you dumbass.


----------



## Paul Essien

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.


So when white people had “urban renewal” in the 1950s and 1960s and hundreds of thousands of blk homes were destroyed to make way for office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots.

that's not violence. to you. right ?

And few of the property destroyed was replaced and blk families to rely on crowded apartments, living with relatives, or run-down public housing.

When white-run banks redlined black communities, refusing to loan money to any businesses or individuals within the borders of those communities, no matter their individual credit worthiness, the effect was as destructive to neighborhood well-being as any riot.

that's not violence. to you. right ?

When banks continue to refuse loans in such places, only to turn around and grant the very same loans through their subsidiaries known as sub-prime lenders, and in the process charge 3-5 times higher interest than would be allowed through the bank itself, the effect on black people is economic violence.

that's not violence. to you. right ?

When black children in extreme poverty test positive for elevated levels of lead in their blood, all because they have been exposed to lead paint in old.

that's not violence. to you. right ?

When the government strip mines uranium on Native American soil, inflating the cancer rate among Navajo, the result is death

that's not violence. to you. right ?

When white doctors routinely under-diagnose blk patients with serious illnesses; or fail to recommend the same medical interventions as they do for white patients, even when they present the same symptoms, have the same kind of insurance, and come from the same economic background, thousands of black lives.

that's not violence. to you. right ?

When companies that pollute in white communities receive fines from the EPA that are WAY than the fines received for polluting in black communities.

that's not violence. to you. right ?

Let's talk about the mafia.

There has never been any rule in sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. As a matter of fact, sicilian mafia has killed numerous women and children in the past.

It cracks me up that white people think black people dont know about their crimes. white people will kidnap your child, rape him, kill him, film the whole thing then sell it to other white people. all you have to do is watch cable to see the crimes that white people do. these crimes dont get put on the six of clock news. cold case files, forensic files, court tv, discovery id, wicked attraction


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been inferior for longer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that white people are superior to black people. Have I got that right ?
Click to expand...

Compare tech in Africa to tech in America.
America didn't invent slavery, Africans and Muslims did it first and still do it.
We simply took advantage of our superior products for purchasing power.
Compare the life of a Black man in America with the life of a black man in Somalia, Angola, or any African country. They're lucky Americans bought them as slaves instead of them being sold off to their brothers who would eat them, or a Muslim who would fuck them.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While other countries still had tribal warfare. They did not need us to wage war, and never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you think those world wars were dumb ass? Tribal conflicts among whites. But you see fool, w don' see any modern colonization of a white nation by anyone. Apparently they had nothing of value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are colonizing the world, you dumbass.
Click to expand...


No they aren't. Besides, I ain't scared of a Muslim.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been inferior for longer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that white people are superior to black people. Have I got that right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compare tech in Africa to tech in America.
> America didn't invent slavery, Africans and Muslims did it first and still do it.
> We simply took advantage of our superior products for purchasing power.
> Compare the life of a Black man in America with the life of a black man in Somalia, Angola, or any African country. They're lucky Americans bought them as slaves instead of them being sold off to their brothers who would eat them, or a Muslim who would fuck them.
Click to expand...


More psychosis.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some "racial" groups more violent?
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
Click to expand...


And whites lead in violent crime.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> 
> 
> So when white people had “urban renewal” in the 1950s and 1960s and hundreds of thousands of blk homes were destroyed to make way for office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> And few of the property destroyed was replaced and blk families to rely on crowded apartments, living with relatives, or run-down public housing.
> 
> When white-run banks redlined black communities, refusing to loan money to any businesses or individuals within the borders of those communities, no matter their individual credit worthiness, the effect was as destructive to neighborhood well-being as any riot.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When banks continue to refuse loans in such places, only to turn around and grant the very same loans through their subsidiaries known as sub-prime lenders, and in the process charge 3-5 times higher interest than would be allowed through the bank itself, the effect on black people is economic violence.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When black children in extreme poverty test positive for elevated levels of lead in their blood, all because they have been exposed to lead paint in old.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When the government strip mines uranium on Native American soil, inflating the cancer rate among Navajo, the result is death
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When white doctors routinely under-diagnose blk patients with serious illnesses; or fail to recommend the same medical interventions as they do for white patients, even when they present the same symptoms, have the same kind of insurance, and come from the same economic background, thousands of black lives.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When companies that pollute in white communities receive fines from the EPA that are WAY than the fines received for polluting in black communities.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> Let's talk about the mafia.
> 
> There has never been any rule in sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. As a matter of fact, sicilian mafia has killed numerous women and children in the past.
> 
> It cracks me up that white people think black people dont know about their crimes. white people will kidnap your child, rape him, kill him, film the whole thing then sell it to other white people. all you have to do is watch cable to see the crimes that white people do. these crimes dont get put on the six of clock news. cold case files, forensic files, court tv, discovery id, wicked attraction
Click to expand...



Amen!!. Racism is a form of psychosis and what we see here are a bunch of loons who need check into a facility . We do need to expand our focus on mental health perhaps these guys can be part of that expansion by getting some help.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Amen!!. Racism is a form of psychosis.


You can get treated for it now. Go for it. We can gofundit if you're broke.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!!. Racism is a form of psychosis.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get treated for it now. Go for it. We can gofundit if you're broke.
Click to expand...


I don't need to get treated for a disorder you have.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> 
> 
> So when white people had “urban renewal” in the 1950s and 1960s and hundreds of thousands of blk homes were destroyed to make way for office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> And few of the property destroyed was replaced and blk families to rely on crowded apartments, living with relatives, or run-down public housing.
> 
> When white-run banks redlined black communities, refusing to loan money to any businesses or individuals within the borders of those communities, no matter their individual credit worthiness, the effect was as destructive to neighborhood well-being as any riot.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When banks continue to refuse loans in such places, only to turn around and grant the very same loans through their subsidiaries known as sub-prime lenders, and in the process charge 3-5 times higher interest than would be allowed through the bank itself, the effect on black people is economic violence.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When black children in extreme poverty test positive for elevated levels of lead in their blood, all because they have been exposed to lead paint in old.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When the government strip mines uranium on Native American soil, inflating the cancer rate among Navajo, the result is death
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When white doctors routinely under-diagnose blk patients with serious illnesses; or fail to recommend the same medical interventions as they do for white patients, even when they present the same symptoms, have the same kind of insurance, and come from the same economic background, thousands of black lives.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When companies that pollute in white communities receive fines from the EPA that are WAY than the fines received for polluting in black communities.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> Let's talk about the mafia.
> 
> There has never been any rule in sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. As a matter of fact, sicilian mafia has killed numerous women and children in the past.
> 
> It cracks me up that white people think black people dont know about their crimes. white people will kidnap your child, rape him, kill him, film the whole thing then sell it to other white people. all you have to do is watch cable to see the crimes that white people do. these crimes dont get put on the six of clock news. cold case files, forensic files, court tv, discovery id, wicked attraction
Click to expand...


Murder, rape, robbery, assault.....just what we deserve?
That's what you're saying?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some "racial" groups more violent?
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
Click to expand...


And blacks commit them at higher rates.
Much higher.
Much, much higher. 
It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some "racial" groups more violent?
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
Click to expand...


Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some "racial" groups more violent?
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
Click to expand...


​*Math is a black invention so we understand.*​
You guys invented math, so your absolute failure at it today is even sadder than I once thought.
*
The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
*
Yup. And the ones doing it at the higher rate are black.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some "racial" groups more violent?
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Math is a black invention so we understand.*​
> You guys invented math, so your absolute failure at it today is even sadder than I once thought.
> *
> The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> *
> Yup. And the ones doing it at the higher rate are black.
Click to expand...


Nope. Whites are simply committing  more crime and you have to use mathematical equations to create a false reality.

What you are showing everybody is that you too, suffer from psychosis.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 177798
Click to expand...


And what's false about that comment?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 177798
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what's false about that comment?
Click to expand...



I'd explain it to you, but you wouldn't understand.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 177798
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what's false about that comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd explain it to you, but you wouldn't understand.
Click to expand...


You can't explain it because the guy is right.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 177798
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what's false about that comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd explain it to you, but you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't explain it because the guy is right.
Click to expand...


I'm positive that the concept has been explained to you numerous times. It's either too abstract for you to comprehend or you're intentionally acting stupid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Math is a black invention so we understand.*​
> You guys invented math, so your absolute failure at it today is even sadder than I once thought.
> *
> The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> *
> Yup. And the ones doing it at the higher rate are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Whites are simply committing  more crime and you have to use mathematical equations to create a false reality.
> 
> What you are showing everybody is that you too, suffer from psychosis.
Click to expand...


*Nope. Whites are simply committing more crime 
*
Some crimes, absolutely. 
Homicides and robberies, not so much.

*you have to use mathematical equations to create a false reality.
*
Higher crime rates among blacks is a false reality?
Please, tell me the true rates. Be warned.....it involves math.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177798
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what's false about that comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd explain it to you, but you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't explain it because the guy is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm positive that the concept has been explained to you numerous times. It's either too abstract for you to comprehend or you're intentionally acting stupid.
Click to expand...


Acting..........LOL!


----------



## MaryL

American blacks are their own worst enemies. They themselves create a negative racial atmosphere, then bash  non blacks for noticing how negative and hostile they are. Some people LOVE negative attention, and some people that are black LOVE harvesting hate to create this allusion of victim hood. Hate farming. And milking "racism" has become an industry. What do all those  demagogues and race baiters do if we actually ended all racism? All that outrage, and now were to go...


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some "racial" groups more violent?
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
Click to expand...

When one group is 10 and the other group is 100 and both commit crimes at 10% which places one at 1 crime and the other at 10 crimes and you say the 10 crimes by the 100 is more important than the `1 crime by the 10. Nonsense.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some "racial" groups more violent?
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
Click to expand...

Except in Haiti, which we can't discuss because it's not within the scope of "white crime in America," unlike the causes of World War I and II, which are totally within the scope of "white crime in America."


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been inferior for longer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that white people are superior to black people. Have I got that right ?
Click to expand...

I believe white people are superior to blacks in some aspects, particularly those necessary to run a successful modern civilization.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's racist to uncover the truth because the truth is blacks are more violent per capita?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you and white supremacists like you and many white people (In general) believe the world is just.
Click to expand...

Where did I say that? Is that more bullshit you pulled out of your monkey ass?





> There are imperfections of course. But by and large society is just.
> 
> This is one of the main differences in how whites and blacks think about race and why the likes me IM2, Asclepias often talk past the likes of you Mudda, Correll, harmonica, ptbw forever
> 
> Most whites take the society to be just. Most blacks do not.
> 
> In fact you believe that the society is just to such an extent that you reason backwards from it: If America is just, then so are the police and the courts, the schools. Not perfectly just, of course, but for the most part. So when you see "Stats" about black crime, your going to believe it. Why ? Because you believe society is just the people creating those stats are just too
> 
> And if society is just then anything black ppl complain about is there own fault. So it's not racism anymore but just being realistic.
> 
> That's how you think.


I see, so all racial crime statistics are a conspiracy by white statisticians to make shitskins look bad.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like a walking caricature!
> 
> Let me ask you a question, if "w are talking about white crime in America," then why the fuck would you bring up "2 world wars?" What does the start of two world wars have to do with "white crime in America?" Did Al Capone start those two wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a dumb ass of the lowest order but a classic example of how  white racists do things. You mention Haiti dumb ass. I point out what I did to make you understand that whites have been the most violent race on the planet and it is not so because there are more of them.
Click to expand...

Oh, so discussing things outside of "white crime in America" is only OK when shitting on whites. The second I bring up something outside of "white crime in America" to shit on blacks, you whine about how it's off topic. Is that how it works, you stupid shit skin?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's totally serious. This lack of intelligence, caused by negro genetics, is also what caused those per capita statistics to be what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He calls per capita a "mess" when it suits him and focuses on volume, except when talking about Haiti. Then he ignores volume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While other countries still had tribal warfare. They did not need us to wage war, and never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you think those world wars were dumb ass?
Click to expand...

I'm more interested in what the start of those world wars has to do with "white crime in America," which is what you said this conversation was specifically about when you refused to discuss Haiti.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some "racial" groups more violent?
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
Click to expand...


Check your premises on understanding math. You don't. Mere size of the group doesn't matter. It's the RATE at which something happens within that group. Without normalizing by population, you couldn't compare GDPs of countries or determine medical risks for particular behaviors. Couldn't even properly conduct a poll.. It's basic to the language of statistics.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Can you do this WITHOUT the stereotyping and racial epithets??? *


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off what's your definition of violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check your premises on understanding math. You don't. Mere size of the group doesn't matter. It's the RATE at which something happens within that group. Without normalizing by population, you couldn't compare GDPs of countries or determine medical risks for particular behaviors. Couldn't even properly conduct a poll.. It's basic to the language of statistics.
Click to expand...


I understand math very well. . Whites commit almost 3 times the crime of blacks flacaltenn and they have 15 times more wealth to afford crime prevention. So when you look at things completely, your post is garbage that excises high white crime.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While other countries still had tribal warfare. They did not need us to wage war, and never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you think those world wars were dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more interested in what the start of those world wars has to do with "white crime in America," which is what you said this conversation was specifically about when you refused to discuss Haiti.
Click to expand...


You have no interest in anything of the sort.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thing: You racist cannot stop being and doing racist things long enough to prove your theory of black inferiority. I mean, you need a controlled environment absent the influence or white racist.....otherwise how do you know the condition of blacks is due to black inferiority or the effects of white racism.
> Obviously a person who think like you, if in the position of power and influence, would at the very lest not give blacks the benefit of equal opportunity and at the very worst would attempt to oppress blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I didn't talk about Haiti because Haiti has nothing to do with this. All you are is a punk ass coward who uses t he internet to talk racist bullshit your bitch ass would never be man enough to say to a black mans face, I've wasted enough time with you  so I generally don't reply to  your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like a walking caricature!
> 
> Let me ask you a question, if "w are talking about white crime in America," then why the fuck would you bring up "2 world wars?" What does the start of two world wars have to do with "white crime in America?" Did Al Capone start those two wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a dumb ass of the lowest order but a classic example of how  white racists do things. You mention Haiti dumb ass. I point out what I did to make you understand that whites have been the most violent race on the planet and it is not so because there are more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so discussing things outside of "white crime in America" is only OK when shitting on whites. The second I bring up something outside of "white crime in America" to shit on blacks, you whine about how it's off topic. Is that how it works, you stupid shit skin?
Click to expand...


Stop crying. You do nothing but post racist bullshit about blacks..


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While other countries still had tribal warfare. They did not need us to wage war, and never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you think those world wars were dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more interested in what the start of those world wars has to do with "white crime in America," which is what you said this conversation was specifically about when you refused to discuss Haiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no interest in anything of the sort.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Africa is you want a black-majority country! Or try Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't talk about it because you know the volume is mostly negro as far as violent crime is concerned in Haiti. Everyone who isn't an idiot can see through your shitskin-loving bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't point it out mainly because w are talking about white crime in America and Haiti has nothing to do with the conversation. Look whites started 2 world wars and they are not the majority of people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like a walking caricature!
> 
> Let me ask you a question, if "w are talking about white crime in America," then why the fuck would you bring up "2 world wars?" What does the start of two world wars have to do with "white crime in America?" Did Al Capone start those two wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a dumb ass of the lowest order but a classic example of how  white racists do things. You mention Haiti dumb ass. I point out what I did to make you understand that whites have been the most violent race on the planet and it is not so because there are more of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so discussing things outside of "white crime in America" is only OK when shitting on whites. The second I bring up something outside of "white crime in America" to shit on blacks, you whine about how it's off topic. Is that how it works, you stupid shit skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop crying. You do nothing but post racist bullshit about blacks..
Click to expand...

I can't help it. Not with a dumb shitskin like you proving pretty much every racist stereotype about negroes right.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check your premises on understanding math. You don't. Mere size of the group doesn't matter. It's the RATE at which something happens within that group. Without normalizing by population, you couldn't compare GDPs of countries or determine medical risks for particular behaviors. Couldn't even properly conduct a poll.. It's basic to the language of statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand math very well. . Whites commit almost 3 times the crime of blacks flacaltenn and they have 15 times more wealth to afford crime prevention. So when you look at things completely, your post is garbage that excises high white crime.
Click to expand...


It's NOT garbage. because there 4 or 5 times more whites. Most of science would END tomorrow without isolating rates of likelihood from raw totals.. And I have NO idea what amount of wealth goes into crime prevention. How many $$$$ per person do I need to reduce violent crime by 6%? 

It's much like education, where the $$$$/student has little bearings on the outcomes in every community. There is no high white crime or high black crime until you COMPARE THEM. To COMPARE them they have to be mathematically changed to RATES. THEN you can compare. 

My entire career is analyzing data, signals, images.  I don't think you can REJECT basic statistics and declare yourself a winner here.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whites lead in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check your premises on understanding math. You don't. Mere size of the group doesn't matter. It's the RATE at which something happens within that group. Without normalizing by population, you couldn't compare GDPs of countries or determine medical risks for particular behaviors. Couldn't even properly conduct a poll.. It's basic to the language of statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand math very well. . Whites commit almost 3 times the crime of blacks flacaltenn and they have 15 times more wealth to afford crime prevention. So when you look at things completely, your post is garbage that excises high white crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's NOT garbage. because there 4 or 5 times more whites. Most of science would END tomorrow without isolating rates of likelihood from raw totals.. And I have NO idea what amount of wealth goes into crime prevention. How many $$$$ per person do I need to reduce violent crime by 6%?
> 
> It's much like education, where the $$$$/student has little bearings on the outcomes in every community. There is no high white crime or high black crime until you COMPARE THEM. To COMPARE them they have to be mathematically changed to RATES. THEN you can compare.
> 
> My entire career is analyzing data, signals, images.  I don't think you can REJECT basic statistics and declare yourself a winner here.
Click to expand...


No, you can compare totals.. Whites have a long history of making shit up and proclaiming it as fact, drapetomania, negroidism the belief in natural white superiority, not allowing blacks to read, then declaring how blacks are dumb, so then  why do we consider per capita instead of totals? Why should we? Just because you are white and say so? I've done plenty of analyzing and studying data. I don't reject statistics, but I do reject the opinions coming from whites like you based on those statistics. Less that 1/1.000th of one percent of all blacks commit violent crimes.  This statistic you reject does not indicate of any extra propensity for violence by blacks.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.




(X)Racism will never end until the day comes when we stop mixing the races together. Racism started in the states because of bringing in blacks from Africa. Mixing numerous races of people together will eventually lead to more racism. The white people in all the white Western countries in the world are starting to find this out. And if the day comes when white people become a minority in their own white countries well then they ain't see nothing yet pardner if they don't wake up to the threat. White people will find out what racism really is all about. But by then it will be too late for old whitey and white people will be forever screwed. There will be no place on earth where old whitey can call home anymore. Just ask the white people of South Africa and Rhodesia(Zimbabwe). They know what happens when you give up your power. Rapes and murders. But hey.


----------



## ChrisL

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.



Nope.  Go back to sleep.  We will wake you when it's over.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check your premises on understanding math. You don't. Mere size of the group doesn't matter. It's the RATE at which something happens within that group. Without normalizing by population, you couldn't compare GDPs of countries or determine medical risks for particular behaviors. Couldn't even properly conduct a poll.. It's basic to the language of statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand math very well. . Whites commit almost 3 times the crime of blacks flacaltenn and they have 15 times more wealth to afford crime prevention. So when you look at things completely, your post is garbage that excises high white crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's NOT garbage. because there 4 or 5 times more whites. Most of science would END tomorrow without isolating rates of likelihood from raw totals.. And I have NO idea what amount of wealth goes into crime prevention. How many $$$$ per person do I need to reduce violent crime by 6%?
> 
> It's much like education, where the $$$$/student has little bearings on the outcomes in every community. There is no high white crime or high black crime until you COMPARE THEM. To COMPARE them they have to be mathematically changed to RATES. THEN you can compare.
> 
> My entire career is analyzing data, signals, images.  I don't think you can REJECT basic statistics and declare yourself a winner here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can compare totals.. Whites have a long history of making shit up and proclaiming it as fact, drapetomania, negroidism the belief in natural white superiority, not allowing blacks to read, then declaring how blacks are dumb, so then  why do we consider per capita instead of totals? Why should we? Just because you are white and say so? I've done plenty of analyzing and studying data. I don't reject statistics, but I do reject the opinions coming from whites like you based on those statistics. Less that 1/1.000th of one percent of all blacks commit violent crimes.  This statistic you reject does not indicate of any extra propensity for violence by blacks.
Click to expand...

You are dumb if you think you can just compare totals to get a viable statistic that's worth a damn. There are more whites than blacks so of course there are more white criminals than blacks in total. But criminal whites compared to non-criminal whites as a percentage is what you need to compare to criminal blacks as a percentage of non-criminal blacks.


----------



## Slyhunter

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Racism will never end until the day comes when we stop mixing the races together. Racism started in the states because of bringing in blacks from Africa. Mixing numerous races of people together will eventually lead to more racism. The white people in all the white Western countries in the world are starting to find this out. And if the day comes when white people become a minority in their own white countries well then they ain't see nothing yet pardner if they don't wake up to the threat. White people will find out what racism really is all about. But by then it will be too late for old whitey and white people will be forever screwed. There will be no place on earth where old whitey can call home anymore. Just ask the white people of South Africa and Rhodesia(Zimbabwe). They know what happens when you give up your power. Rapes and murders. But hey.
Click to expand...

There is not white race. Whites are mutts, a mixture of other races. There is no pure white race.


----------



## Paul Essien

Slyhunter said:


> Compare tech in Africa to tech in America.
> America didn't invent slavery, Africans and Muslims did it first and still do it.
> We simply took advantage of our superior products for purchasing power.
> Compare the life of a Black man in America with the life of a black man in Somalia, Angola, or any African country. They're lucky Americans bought them as slaves instead of them being sold off to their brothers who would eat them, or a Muslim who would fuck them.


I did not ask you to compare tech in Africa to America. Nor did I ask you about slavery. Nor did I ask you about comparing life in Africa countries to America.

I asked you a very specific and easy question

Are white people superior to black people ?

And a second question. Do you believe as a white man that you are superior to black men ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Murder, rape, robbery, assault.....just what we deserve?
> That's what you're saying?


No. What I'm saying is that the biggest murders, rapist and robbers and assault have been white people.

However I do think "The black brute" stereotype is probably the strongest of the stereotypes out there

Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved. 

Even in your blindness, you know the history of the USA, you know it was built on a crime and you know that crime has never been made right.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> I believe white people are superior to blacks in some aspects, particularly those necessary to run a successful modern civilization.


OK. So what are you white people good at and what are you white people not good at ?


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Where did I say that? Is that more bullshit you pulled out of your monkey ass?


You don't have to say it that's how you think.


bgrouse said:


> I see, so all racial crime statistics are a conspiracy by white statisticians to make shitskins look bad.


You can make stats mean anything you want

It's statistical fact that more people are killed in cars than by crocodiles. That's a fact right ? So according to evidence cars are more dangerous than crocs. Right ?

Without proper context you can make stats mean anything. 

Your comments about black crime stats assume that whites are completely fair-minded, that they can judge crime in a colour-blind way. 

I do not know of any study that shows them capable of that.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's racist to uncover the truth because the truth is blacks are more violent per capita?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you and white supremacists like you and many white people (In general) believe the world is just. There are imperfections of course. But by and large society is just.
> 
> This is one of the main differences in how whites and blacks think about race and why the likes me IM2, Asclepias often talk past the likes of you Mudda, Correll, harmonica, ptbw forever
> 
> Most whites take the society to be just. Most blacks do not.
> 
> In fact you believe that the society is just to such an extent that you reason backwards from it: If America is just, then so are the police and the courts, the schools. Not perfectly just, of course, but for the most part. So when you see "Stats" about black crime, your going to believe it. Why ? Because you believe society is just the people creating those stats are just too
> 
> And if society is just then anything black ppl complain about is there own fault. So it's not racism anymore but just being realistic.
> 
> That's how you think.
Click to expand...




The stats, if anything, are complied by government officials who want to downplay the role of minorities in our higher than normal crime rates.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> The stats, if anything, are complied by government officials who want to downplay the role of minorities in our higher than normal crime rates.


For your argument to work one must believe in the just world doctrine (the idea that America is more or less just and equal) 

If you assume that, then you are forced to conclude there is something wrong with black people. 

You assume that white people are 100% fair minded and create stats about black crime in a totally neutral way. I do not know of any study that shows that white people are capable of that.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stats, if anything, are complied by government officials who want to downplay the role of minorities in our higher than normal crime rates.
> 
> 
> 
> For your argument to work one must believe in the just world doctrine (the idea that America is more or less just and equal)
Click to expand...


The cops are not ignoring reports about white criminals, because they are white. 

Blacks are committing crime at a higher rate. 






> If you assume that, then you are forced to conclude there is something wrong with black people.



Not at all. There are plenty of other possible explanations for a difference in behavior. 

For you to come up with one, and then oddly assume that everyone else must have the same conclusion as you, and then judge them based on that chain of assumptions, 


Is utterly absurd. And self serving.





> You assume that white people are 100% fair minded and create stats about black crime in a totally neutral way. I do not know of any study that shows that white people are capable of that.




I assume that government officials compile stats in such a way as to try to hide how badly their government policies have failed.


TO do that, they UNDERPLAY, to the extent they can, the role of minorities in our crime rates.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> The cops are not ignoring reports about white criminals, because they are white.
> Blacks are committing crime at a higher rate.


Do you believe that racism exists ?


Correll said:


> I assume that government officials compile stats in such a way as to try to hide how badly their government policies have failed.
> TO do that, they UNDERPLAY, to the extent they can, the role of minorities in our crime rates.


We are not talking about minorities. Minorities include women, gays and they are just as white supremacist as white men. We are just talking about black people.


----------



## Taz

Racism won't be over until white people say it's over!


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compare tech in Africa to tech in America.
> America didn't invent slavery, Africans and Muslims did it first and still do it.
> We simply took advantage of our superior products for purchasing power.
> Compare the life of a Black man in America with the life of a black man in Somalia, Angola, or any African country. They're lucky Americans bought them as slaves instead of them being sold off to their brothers who would eat them, or a Muslim who would fuck them.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not ask you to compare tech in Africa to America. Nor did I ask you about slavery. Nor did I ask you about comparing life in Africa countries to America.
> 
> I asked you a very specific and easy question
> 
> Are white people superior to black people ?
> 
> And a second question. Do you believe as a white man that you are superior to black men ?
Click to expand...

1. I don't give a fuck what you asked you're not my boss. You don't control the conversation. I give the answers I desire.

2. I don't know if whites are superior to black people. Not in muscle mass. Not in sports. Different races have different advantages and disadvantages.
I'm just a layman but I'd say Blacks are superior in activities that require sweat and muscle. Asians are superior in appearance and IQ.
Yeah, Whites may be superior, only because they take the best, hopefully just the best, of other races and mixes it into their own blood stream. The problem with that analogue is that the black melatonin is dominant. So when you mix black and white you get brown. So maybe Brown is superior. I prefer brown skin Asians myself. Married, then divorced one. I have a bad habit of judging people by their looks. Just because she looks like an Angel doesn't make her one.


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe white people are superior to blacks in some aspects, particularly those necessary to run a successful modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So what are you white people good at and what are you white people not good at ?
Click to expand...

Using other people to get what we want.
Management.


----------



## Slyhunter

Taz said:


> Racism won't be over until white people say it's over!


Racism will never be over.
They'll redefine it if necessary.
I hate Sirloin, I love Rib eye. I discriminate when it comes to my steaks. Discrimination is not bad.
I discriminate against people who wear their pants half off their asses. 
I discriminate against people who cover their hair in cloth, male or female, black or white.
I discriminate against people who suck on chewing tobacco.
I discriminate against people who stray too far from the norm. Guys in dresses, women that look like men.
I discriminate against obese people. And I'm obese.

I only hide it to get a job and stay employed. Someday I'll retire and that'll be the end of that.


----------



## Paul Essien

Slyhunter said:


> 2. I don't know if whites are superior to black people. Not in muscle mass. Not in sports.


You can believe anything you wish and it shows in your responses.

But when you start to make statements about certain scientific things, it would be good to know what one is talking about. Like the simple basics of the evolution theory.

Something as major as an additional pair of muscles to increase black people muscle mass would have required major evolutionary changes. Or a loss of a pair of muscles, since all humans evolved from a common ancestor.

In order for black people to have "extra muscle mass" from other human beings there would have to be fixed genetic differences between races.

*Meaning a clear break*

This seems like a speciation level difference, such as "Blacks" having a gene for X and no one else. This is absolutely clearly not the case.

It's fairly predictable that you said or hinted that black people are physically more capable "Look at the NBA" you will no doubt say. OK if that's true, then why don't blacks dominate volleyball the same way ? You need to be able to jump at that. Right ?

And if black people are so naturally good at basketball then why don't African nations like Nigeria, Ghana, Ivory Coast  dominate international dominate basketball comps ? They're pure black with little white admixture in them and according to you blackness and sporting ability go hand in hand then why are African teams so average ?

Why aren't all championship high jumpers black ?

Every player who has ever won an NHL scoring title is white.
Every Olympic weightlifting record is held by a caucasian.
All championship speed skaters are white.
Every major league pitcher who has ever won 300 games is white.
Almost all Olympic champions rowers and kayakers are white,
I don't believe that whites are physically advantaged in shooting, hockey pucks, lifting barbells, skating, or rowing. Do you ?

There are actually very good reasons why track and field and boxing events are dominated the way they are; because that's who trains and competes in them. Boxing is generally for people who have limited opportunities. Racism limits your opportunities.

And yes Africans have been ahead of the rest of the world in long distance training methods for thirty years; it's no surprise they dominate the competitions.

If people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion sprinters and a different group of people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion marathon runners and both are alleged to be part of some specific "race" you have just argued against sprinting or distance running as being a "racial" characteristic. Since the two groups you tried to put into one "race" have contradictory abilities.

This is Simone Manuel







She is the the fastest female swimmer in the world.

She is the current 100m Olympic and world champion and this despite the fact that participation rates in swimming for black people are very low. She opened up a can of whoop-ass on the Becky's and Amy's and the Chinese and Australians.

This is Simone Biles






She is the best gymnast in the world and said by many experts to be the greatest of time and this despite the fact that participation rates in gymnastics for black people are very low. Simone Biles crushed the white competition in a sport that is usually dominated by Eastern Europeans and the Chinese.

This is Lewis Hamilton






He is the current Formula one driving champion and has won that title 3 times out of the last four years and this despite the fact that participation rates in Formula one for black people are very low.

White people just need to stay out of our way and watch more and more of us break your little records and set our own.

White people know that Black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else. That is the reason predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment, and put hazardous waste near black schools, cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria.

They want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that our only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on.

Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder, rape, robbery, assault.....just what we deserve?
> That's what you're saying?
> 
> 
> 
> No. What I'm saying is that the biggest murders, rapist and robbers and assault have been white people.
> 
> However I do think "The black brute" stereotype is probably the strongest of the stereotypes out there
> 
> Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved.
> 
> Even in your blindness, you know the history of the USA, you know it was built on a crime and you know that crime has never been made right.
Click to expand...


*What I'm saying is that the biggest murders, rapist and robbers and assault have been white people.*

If you say so. Meanwhile, in the real world, blacks commit violent crimes at a higher rate than whites.

​*Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved. *​
Explain why some portion of the violence inflicted on me would be deserved. ​


----------



## Paul Essien

Toddsterpatriot said:


> If you say so. Meanwhile, in the real world, blacks commit violent crimes at a higher rate than whites.


That's just








Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved.*
> Explain why some portion of the violence inflicted on me would be deserved.


I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.

I think on a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, they are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.

As much you wanna talk a black crime stats, deep down, you know that Black rage is justified. What you’re afraid of isn’t called reverse racism. What you’re afraid of is called karma.

If the shoe was on the other foot white people would have a murderous rage towards rage. That's y say "Black people are the most violent" that's just projection because you know it's white who have been

My father always said the meanest people on Earth were White People. Others can be evil for a time but they can’t keep up the murderous rage.
White people will kill and kill until the streets run red with blood. When you look at the history of white people it's almost like they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION. It’s the opposite of EVOLUTION.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. Meanwhile, in the real world, blacks commit violent crimes at a higher rate than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved.*
> Explain why some portion of the violence inflicted on me would be deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> 
> I think on a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, they are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> As much you wanna talk a black crime stats, deep down, you know that Black rage is justified. What you’re afraid of isn’t called reverse racism. What you’re afraid of is called karma.
> 
> If the shoe was on the other foot white people would have a murderous rage towards rage. That's y say "Black people are the most violent" that's just projection because you know it's white who have been
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on Earth were White People. Others can be evil for a time but they can’t keep up the murderous rage.
> White people will kill and kill until the streets run red with blood. When you look at the history of white people it's almost like they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION. It’s the opposite of EVOLUTION.
Click to expand...


Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.

*I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
*
Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
Try to be specific.


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I don't know if whites are superior to black people. Not in muscle mass. Not in sports.
> 
> 
> 
> You can believe anything you wish and it shows in your responses.
> 
> But when you start to make statements about certain scientific things, it would be good to know what one is talking about. Like the simple basics of the evolution theory.
> 
> Something as major as an additional pair of muscles to increase black people muscle mass would have required major evolutionary changes. Or a loss of a pair of muscles, since all humans evolved from a common ancestor.
> 
> In order for black people to have "extra muscle mass" from other human beings there would have to be fixed genetic differences between races.
> 
> *Meaning a clear break*
> 
> This seems like a speciation level difference, such as "Blacks" having a gene for X and no one else. This is absolutely clearly not the case.
> 
> It's fairly predictable that you said or hinted that black people are physically more capable "Look at the NBA" you will no doubt say. OK if that's true, then why don't blacks dominate volleyball the same way ? You need to be able to jump at that. Right ?
> 
> And if black people are so naturally good at basketball then why don't African nations like Nigeria, Ghana, Ivory Coast  dominate international dominate basketball comps ? They're pure black with little white admixture in them and according to you blackness and sporting ability go hand in hand then why are African teams so average ?
> 
> Why aren't all championship high jumpers black ?
> 
> Every player who has ever won an NHL scoring title is white.
> Every Olympic weightlifting record is held by a caucasian.
> All championship speed skaters are white.
> Every major league pitcher who has ever won 300 games is white.
> Almost all Olympic champions rowers and kayakers are white,
> I don't believe that whites are physically advantaged in shooting, hockey pucks, lifting barbells, skating, or rowing. Do you ?
> 
> There are actually very good reasons why track and field and boxing events are dominated the way they are; because that's who trains and competes in them. Boxing is generally for people who have limited opportunities. Racism limits your opportunities.
> 
> And yes Africans have been ahead of the rest of the world in long distance training methods for thirty years; it's no surprise they dominate the competitions.
> 
> If people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion sprinters and a different group of people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion marathon runners and both are alleged to be part of some specific "race" you have just argued against sprinting or distance running as being a "racial" characteristic. Since the two groups you tried to put into one "race" have contradictory abilities.
> 
> This is Simone Manuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is the the fastest female swimmer in the world.
> 
> She is the current 100m Olympic and world champion and this despite the fact that participation rates in swimming for black people are very low. She opened up a can of whoop-ass on the Becky's and Amy's and the Chinese and Australians.
> 
> This is Simone Biles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is the best gymnast in the world and said by many experts to be the greatest of time and this despite the fact that participation rates in gymnastics for black people are very low. Simone Biles crushed the white competition in a sport that is usually dominated by Eastern Europeans and the Chinese.
> 
> This is Lewis Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the current Formula one driving champion and has won that title 3 times out of the last four years and this despite the fact that participation rates in Formula one for black people are very low.
> 
> White people just need to stay out of our way and watch more and more of us break your little records and set our own.
> 
> White people know that Black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else. That is the reason predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment, and put hazardous waste near black schools, cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria.
> 
> They want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that our only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on.
> 
> Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way.
Click to expand...

I can't speak for all white people. Conservatives and Libertarians want people to be judged on their merits. We don't care what color you are. Pay the damn bill and your ok with us. Do something outside the ordinary, dress weird, talk loud, talk tough and then we start discriminating against you. Not because of your skin color but because of your attitude and behavior.

Democrats only care about your vote.


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. Meanwhile, in the real world, blacks commit violent crimes at a higher rate than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

​More than one time someone posted the statistics. It isn't because I or anyone else said so. It's because the numbers say so.


----------



## Paul Essien

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.
> 
> *I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> *
> Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
> Try to be specific.


It's not about you. Stop being so ego-centric


----------



## the Beast

I would neo-nazis but I am Jew and wills black people and black people chance.

There is racism in North America and in Europe.

Maybe it's close half Europe too and Mexico and USA and Canada within racism.

But I prefer neo-nazis and black people the better chance.

Biggest racist countries are Mexico, Netherlands and Swizz I maybe know.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.
> 
> *I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> *
> Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
> Try to be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about you. Stop being so ego-centric
Click to expand...


You said, 

"*Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved"*

I'm a white person, explain why some portion of the violence inflicted on me would be deserved.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit them at higher rates.
> Much higher.
> Much, much higher.
> It's a math thing, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check your premises on understanding math. You don't. Mere size of the group doesn't matter. It's the RATE at which something happens within that group. Without normalizing by population, you couldn't compare GDPs of countries or determine medical risks for particular behaviors. Couldn't even properly conduct a poll.. It's basic to the language of statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand math very well. . Whites commit almost 3 times the crime of blacks flacaltenn and they have 15 times more wealth to afford crime prevention. So when you look at things completely, your post is garbage that excises high white crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's NOT garbage. because there 4 or 5 times more whites. Most of science would END tomorrow without isolating rates of likelihood from raw totals.. And I have NO idea what amount of wealth goes into crime prevention. How many $$$$ per person do I need to reduce violent crime by 6%?
> 
> It's much like education, where the $$$$/student has little bearings on the outcomes in every community. There is no high white crime or high black crime until you COMPARE THEM. To COMPARE them they have to be mathematically changed to RATES. THEN you can compare.
> 
> My entire career is analyzing data, signals, images.  I don't think you can REJECT basic statistics and declare yourself a winner here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can compare totals.. Whites have a long history of making shit up and proclaiming it as fact, drapetomania, negroidism the belief in natural white superiority, not allowing blacks to read, then declaring how blacks are dumb, so then  why do we consider per capita instead of totals? Why should we? Just because you are white and say so? I've done plenty of analyzing and studying data. I don't reject statistics, but I do reject the opinions coming from whites like you based on those statistics. Less that 1/1.000th of one percent of all blacks commit violent crimes.  This statistic you reject does not indicate of any extra propensity for violence by blacks.
Click to expand...


Oh ... Then your objection is that I'm using WHITE math?? And you STILL can't see how dishonest and stupid your racism is??? 



> Less that 1/1.000th of one percent of all blacks commit violent crimes.



If that IS the number for black violent crime, then the number for white violent crime would be somewhere around 1/2500th.. THAT is the process I JUST TOLD that you use to compare statistics like that. But you rejected it as "WHITE math"... Sad.. very sorry for your loss of intellectual honesty... 

You've certainly opened my eyes to the indoctrination, group think and propaganda that is holding back Black advancement.


----------



## Paul Essien

flacaltenn said:


> If that IS the number for black violent crime, then the number for white violent crime would be somewhere around 1/2500th.. THAT is the process I JUST TOLD that you use to compare statistics like that. But you rejected it as "WHITE math"... Sad.. very sorry for your loss of intellectual honesty...
> 
> You've certainly opened my eyes to the indoctrination, group think and propaganda that is holding back Black advancement.


Aren't mod meant to be impartial ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Paul Essien said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that IS the number for black violent crime, then the number for white violent crime would be somewhere around 1/2500th.. THAT is the process I JUST TOLD that you use to compare statistics like that. But you rejected it as "WHITE math"... Sad.. very sorry for your loss of intellectual honesty...
> 
> You've certainly opened my eyes to the indoctrination, group think and propaganda that is holding back Black advancement.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't mod meant to be impartial ?
Click to expand...


Mods can't point out math errors?


----------



## flacaltenn

Paul Essien said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that IS the number for black violent crime, then the number for white violent crime would be somewhere around 1/2500th.. THAT is the process I JUST TOLD that you use to compare statistics like that. But you rejected it as "WHITE math"... Sad.. very sorry for your loss of intellectual honesty...
> 
> You've certainly opened my eyes to the indoctrination, group think and propaganda that is holding back Black advancement.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't mod meant to be impartial ?
Click to expand...


*what's not impartial? Am I supposed to not BE a member of USMB? Doesn't pay enough for that. 
Go complain to a mod that I'm speaking freely on the boards..*


----------



## Slyhunter

Mod's don't get paid. They enforce the rules impartially. They still can argue their points of view.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops are not ignoring reports about white criminals, because they are white.
> Blacks are committing crime at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that racism exists ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that government officials compile stats in such a way as to try to hide how badly their government policies have failed.
> TO do that, they UNDERPLAY, to the extent they can, the role of minorities in our crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about minorities. Minorities include women, gays and they are just as white supremacist as white men. We are just talking about black people.
Click to expand...



1. Yes racism exists.

2. Which does not change the fact of blacks committing crime at higher rates.

3. Your obsession with "white supremacy" is noted.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math is a black invention so we understand. You don't. The math is easy, the group with the most total is the one committing the most crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your premises on understanding math. You don't. Mere size of the group doesn't matter. It's the RATE at which something happens within that group. Without normalizing by population, you couldn't compare GDPs of countries or determine medical risks for particular behaviors. Couldn't even properly conduct a poll.. It's basic to the language of statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand math very well. . Whites commit almost 3 times the crime of blacks flacaltenn and they have 15 times more wealth to afford crime prevention. So when you look at things completely, your post is garbage that excises high white crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's NOT garbage. because there 4 or 5 times more whites. Most of science would END tomorrow without isolating rates of likelihood from raw totals.. And I have NO idea what amount of wealth goes into crime prevention. How many $$$$ per person do I need to reduce violent crime by 6%?
> 
> It's much like education, where the $$$$/student has little bearings on the outcomes in every community. There is no high white crime or high black crime until you COMPARE THEM. To COMPARE them they have to be mathematically changed to RATES. THEN you can compare.
> 
> My entire career is analyzing data, signals, images.  I don't think you can REJECT basic statistics and declare yourself a winner here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can compare totals.. Whites have a long history of making shit up and proclaiming it as fact, drapetomania, negroidism the belief in natural white superiority, not allowing blacks to read, then declaring how blacks are dumb, so then  why do we consider per capita instead of totals? Why should we? Just because you are white and say so? I've done plenty of analyzing and studying data. I don't reject statistics, but I do reject the opinions coming from whites like you based on those statistics. Less that 1/1.000th of one percent of all blacks commit violent crimes.  This statistic you reject does not indicate of any extra propensity for violence by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh ... Then your objection is that I'm using WHITE math?? And you STILL can't see how dishonest and stupid your racism is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less that 1/1.000th of one percent of all blacks commit violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that IS the number for black violent crime, then the number for white violent crime would be somewhere around 1/2500th.. THAT is the process I JUST TOLD that you use to compare statistics like that. But you rejected it as "WHITE math"... Sad.. very sorry for your loss of intellectual honesty...
> 
> You've certainly opened my eyes to the indoctrination, group think and propaganda that is holding back Black advancement.
Click to expand...


Your eyes aren't opened to jack squat. I have not objected to "white math".I have objected to white opinions based on selected use of that math. Whites commit more crimes. White are going to commit a crime against another white person about 90 erect if the time. A white person is going to kill another white person about 90 percent of the time and a white is 6 times more likely to die at the hands of another white than anyone else. Your math shows you that but you don't seem able to mention this. Why is that flacaltenn? And drop that junk about groupthink. You do it all the time. Whites invented it and use it now.The only person here between you and I who is  indoctrinated is you. For example, how any blacks do you see being implicated in this Russian probe? None. And it's a crime. A  most serious crime that jeopardizes our safety to a much greater extent  than those crimes those like you are here talking abut by blacks.. The recent wall street crimes. How many blacks committed those crimes flacaltenn. Yet people lost money they could never get back. Some everything they had and that jeopardized he safety of everyone. You guys don't se these as dangerous or violent crimes but they are. You  guys never seem able to include these crimes in your conversations. Why is that flacaltenn?

So let you not talk about propaganda or indoctrination. Not to me. Run that crap by the other conservatives you hang out with.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. Meanwhile, in the real world, blacks commit violent crimes at a higher rate than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved.*
> Explain why some portion of the violence inflicted on me would be deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> 
> I think on a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, they are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> As much you wanna talk a black crime stats, deep down, you know that Black rage is justified. What you’re afraid of isn’t called reverse racism. What you’re afraid of is called karma.
> 
> If the shoe was on the other foot white people would have a murderous rage towards rage. That's y say "Black people are the most violent" that's just projection because you know it's white who have been
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on Earth were White People. Others can be evil for a time but they can’t keep up the murderous rage.
> White people will kill and kill until the streets run red with blood. When you look at the history of white people it's almost like they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION. It’s the opposite of EVOLUTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.
> 
> *I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> *
> Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
> Try to be specific.
Click to expand...


The FBI says whites commit more total crime.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe white people are superior to blacks in some aspects, particularly those necessary to run a successful modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So what are you white people good at and what are you white people not good at ?
Click to expand...

Good at impulse control, understanding complex consequences, planning for the future, etc...
Not as good at avoiding sunburn without cover or shelter in the sunlight.




Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that? Is that more bullshit you pulled out of your monkey ass?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to say it that's how you think.
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so all racial crime statistics are a conspiracy by white statisticians to make shitskins look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> You can make stats mean anything you want
> 
> It's statistical fact that more people are killed in cars than by crocodiles. That's a fact right ? So according to evidence cars are more dangerous than crocs. Right ?
> 
> Without proper context you can make stats mean anything.
Click to expand...

Which is why whites generally bring up per capita statistics (in your croc/cars example, it would introduce additional information, like encounters with crocs/cars, to come up with a fatality-per-encounter ratio), while dumb shitskins like IM2 tend to intentionally avoid the "proper context" you speak of, choosing to discuss volume only (total crime without regard to population size).





> Your comments about black crime stats assume that whites are completely fair-minded, that they can judge crime in a colour-blind way.
> 
> I do not know of any study that shows them capable of that.


Just more dodging from you. Nothing more than "I won't accept any statistics unless you prove they are perfectly free from error." Cars sometimes break, I guess you don't own one? Store-bought food is sometimes contaminated, so I guess you never buy or eat any?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. Meanwhile, in the real world, blacks commit violent crimes at a higher rate than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved.*
> Explain why some portion of the violence inflicted on me would be deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> 
> I think on a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, they are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> As much you wanna talk a black crime stats, deep down, you know that Black rage is justified. What you’re afraid of isn’t called reverse racism. What you’re afraid of is called karma.
> 
> If the shoe was on the other foot white people would have a murderous rage towards rage. That's y say "Black people are the most violent" that's just projection because you know it's white who have been
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on Earth were White People. Others can be evil for a time but they can’t keep up the murderous rage.
> White people will kill and kill until the streets run red with blood. When you look at the history of white people it's almost like they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION. It’s the opposite of EVOLUTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.
> 
> *I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> *
> Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
> Try to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI says whites commit more total crime.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't surprise me. There are more whites in the USA.

When people say blacks are more violent, they mean the average black is more violent.

If a city contains 100,000 10-year-old girls and 2 professional heavyweight boxer, the 10-year-old girls collectively have more strength than the one boxer. Is it accurate to say that "10-year-old girls are stronger than professional heavyweight boxers?"


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops are not ignoring reports about white criminals, because they are white.
> Blacks are committing crime at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that racism exists ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that government officials compile stats in such a way as to try to hide how badly their government policies have failed.
> TO do that, they UNDERPLAY, to the extent they can, the role of minorities in our crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about minorities. Minorities include women, gays and they are just as white supremacist as white men. We are just talking about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes racism exists.
> 
> 2. Which does not change the fact of blacks committing crime at higher rates.
> 
> 3. Your obsession with "white supremacy" is noted.
Click to expand...


White commit more crime. It's just time you faced that fact. If Adrian Peterson gets 2,000 on 1,000 carries and I get 700 yards on 200 carries who is has the most yards?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops are not ignoring reports about white criminals, because they are white.
> Blacks are committing crime at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that racism exists ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that government officials compile stats in such a way as to try to hide how badly their government policies have failed.
> TO do that, they UNDERPLAY, to the extent they can, the role of minorities in our crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about minorities. Minorities include women, gays and they are just as white supremacist as white men. We are just talking about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes racism exists.
> 
> 2. Which does not change the fact of blacks committing crime at higher rates.
> 
> 3. Your obsession with "white supremacy" is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White commit more crime. It's just time you faced that fact. If Adrian Peterson gets 2,000 on 1,000 carries and I get 700 yards on 200 carries who is has the most yards?
Click to expand...

If you score 100 times out of 100,000,000,000 attempts throwing a basketball and a pro basketball player scores 10 times out of 10, who is the better player? You because you scored more?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. Meanwhile, in the real world, blacks commit violent crimes at a higher rate than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved.*
> Explain why some portion of the violence inflicted on me would be deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> 
> I think on a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, they are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> As much you wanna talk a black crime stats, deep down, you know that Black rage is justified. What you’re afraid of isn’t called reverse racism. What you’re afraid of is called karma.
> 
> If the shoe was on the other foot white people would have a murderous rage towards rage. That's y say "Black people are the most violent" that's just projection because you know it's white who have been
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on Earth were White People. Others can be evil for a time but they can’t keep up the murderous rage.
> White people will kill and kill until the streets run red with blood. When you look at the history of white people it's almost like they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION. It’s the opposite of EVOLUTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.
> 
> *I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> *
> Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
> Try to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI says whites commit more total crime.
Click to expand...


Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe white people are superior to blacks in some aspects, particularly those necessary to run a successful modern civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So what are you white people good at and what are you white people not good at ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good at impulse control, understanding complex consequences, planning for the future, etc...
> Not as good at avoiding sunburn without cover or shelter in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that? Is that more bullshit you pulled out of your monkey ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to say it that's how you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so all racial crime statistics are a conspiracy by white statisticians to make shitskins look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can make stats mean anything you want
> 
> It's statistical fact that more people are killed in cars than by crocodiles. That's a fact right ? So according to evidence cars are more dangerous than crocs. Right ?
> 
> Without proper context you can make stats mean anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why whites generally bring up per capita statistics (in your croc/cars example, it would introduce additional information, like encounters with crocs/cars, to come up with a fatality-per-encounter ratio), while dumb shitskins like IM2 tend to intentionally avoid the "proper context" you speak of, choosing to discuss volume only (total crime without regard to population size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comments about black crime stats assume that whites are completely fair-minded, that they can judge crime in a colour-blind way.
> 
> I do not know of any study that shows them capable of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just more dodging from you. Nothing more than "I won't accept any statistics unless you prove they are perfectly free from error." Cars sometimes break, I guess you don't own one? Store-bought food is sometimes contaminated, so I guess you never buy or eat any?
Click to expand...


Whites at good at impulse control? LOL!

I don't avoid he proper context but those who use per capita do. I crime equals 1 crime. So just understand that we have a very long and detailed history of violence in this country and blacks have little to do with it.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. Meanwhile, in the real world, blacks commit violent crimes at a higher rate than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved.*
> Explain why some portion of the violence inflicted on me would be deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> 
> I think on a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, they are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> As much you wanna talk a black crime stats, deep down, you know that Black rage is justified. What you’re afraid of isn’t called reverse racism. What you’re afraid of is called karma.
> 
> If the shoe was on the other foot white people would have a murderous rage towards rage. That's y say "Black people are the most violent" that's just projection because you know it's white who have been
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on Earth were White People. Others can be evil for a time but they can’t keep up the murderous rage.
> White people will kill and kill until the streets run red with blood. When you look at the history of white people it's almost like they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION. It’s the opposite of EVOLUTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.
> 
> *I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> *
> Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
> Try to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI says whites commit more total crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.
Click to expand...


There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops are not ignoring reports about white criminals, because they are white.
> Blacks are committing crime at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that racism exists ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that government officials compile stats in such a way as to try to hide how badly their government policies have failed.
> TO do that, they UNDERPLAY, to the extent they can, the role of minorities in our crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about minorities. Minorities include women, gays and they are just as white supremacist as white men. We are just talking about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes racism exists.
> 
> 2. Which does not change the fact of blacks committing crime at higher rates.
> 
> 3. Your obsession with "white supremacy" is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White commit more crime. It's just time you faced that fact. If Adrian Peterson gets 2,000 on 1,000 carries and I get 700 yards on 200 carries who is has the most yards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you score 100 times out of 100,000,000,000 attempts throwing a basketball and a pro basketball player scores 10 times out of 10, who is the better player? You because you scored more?
Click to expand...


The firs guy would have scored 200 points the other 20. The fact would be the first guy scored more points. And that's what we are talking about, who commits the most crime.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. Meanwhile, in the real world, blacks commit violent crimes at a higher rate than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deep down you white people know that if a black man bashed in your brains it would not be completely undeserved.*
> Explain why some portion of the violence inflicted on me would be deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> 
> I think on a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, they are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> As much you wanna talk a black crime stats, deep down, you know that Black rage is justified. What you’re afraid of isn’t called reverse racism. What you’re afraid of is called karma.
> 
> If the shoe was on the other foot white people would have a murderous rage towards rage. That's y say "Black people are the most violent" that's just projection because you know it's white who have been
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on Earth were White People. Others can be evil for a time but they can’t keep up the murderous rage.
> White people will kill and kill until the streets run red with blood. When you look at the history of white people it's almost like they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION. It’s the opposite of EVOLUTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.
> 
> *I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> *
> Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
> Try to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI says whites commit more total crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
Click to expand...


*There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK? 
*
Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
Wow!!

How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
Do you need me to define "rate"?


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your premises on understanding math. You don't. Mere size of the group doesn't matter. It's the RATE at which something happens within that group. Without normalizing by population, you couldn't compare GDPs of countries or determine medical risks for particular behaviors. Couldn't even properly conduct a poll.. It's basic to the language of statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand math very well. . Whites commit almost 3 times the crime of blacks flacaltenn and they have 15 times more wealth to afford crime prevention. So when you look at things completely, your post is garbage that excises high white crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's NOT garbage. because there 4 or 5 times more whites. Most of science would END tomorrow without isolating rates of likelihood from raw totals.. And I have NO idea what amount of wealth goes into crime prevention. How many $$$$ per person do I need to reduce violent crime by 6%?
> 
> It's much like education, where the $$$$/student has little bearings on the outcomes in every community. There is no high white crime or high black crime until you COMPARE THEM. To COMPARE them they have to be mathematically changed to RATES. THEN you can compare.
> 
> My entire career is analyzing data, signals, images.  I don't think you can REJECT basic statistics and declare yourself a winner here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can compare totals.. Whites have a long history of making shit up and proclaiming it as fact, drapetomania, negroidism the belief in natural white superiority, not allowing blacks to read, then declaring how blacks are dumb, so then  why do we consider per capita instead of totals? Why should we? Just because you are white and say so? I've done plenty of analyzing and studying data. I don't reject statistics, but I do reject the opinions coming from whites like you based on those statistics. Less that 1/1.000th of one percent of all blacks commit violent crimes.  This statistic you reject does not indicate of any extra propensity for violence by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh ... Then your objection is that I'm using WHITE math?? And you STILL can't see how dishonest and stupid your racism is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less that 1/1.000th of one percent of all blacks commit violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that IS the number for black violent crime, then the number for white violent crime would be somewhere around 1/2500th.. THAT is the process I JUST TOLD that you use to compare statistics like that. But you rejected it as "WHITE math"... Sad.. very sorry for your loss of intellectual honesty...
> 
> You've certainly opened my eyes to the indoctrination, group think and propaganda that is holding back Black advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your eyes aren't opened to jack squat. I have not objected to "white math".I have objected to white opinions based on selected use of that math. Whites commit more crimes. White are going to commit a crime against another white person about 90 erect if the time. A white person is going to kill another white person about 90 percent of the time and a white is 6 times more likely to die at the hands of another white than anyone else. Your math shows you that but you don't seem able to mention this. Why is that flacaltenn? And drop that junk about groupthink. You do it all the time. Whites invented it and use it now.The only person here between you and I who is  indoctrinated is you. For example, how any blacks do you see being implicated in this Russian probe? None. And it's a crime. A  most serious crime that jeopardizes our safety to a much greater extent  than those crimes those like you are here talking abut by blacks.. The recent wall street crimes. How many blacks committed those crimes flacaltenn. Yet people lost money they could never get back. Some everything they had and that jeopardized he safety of everyone. You guys don't se these as dangerous or violent crimes but they are. You  guys never seem able to include these crimes in your conversations. Why is that flacaltenn?
> 
> So let you not talk about propaganda or indoctrination. Not to me. Run that crap by the other conservatives you hang out with.
Click to expand...


Groupthink?  Already covered that. When whites HEAR whites pushing narratives about racial superiority we KNOW they are racist. Ain't NOBODY white making a living boosting WHITE self-esteem on racial issues EXCEPT racists. It's an easy way to identify them.

Russia?  You mean like HIllary/DNC HIRING folks to go PAY Russian Intel people for dirt on an opposition candidate? And then using the power of the FBI/DNI/State Dept to dress up that pile of shit and attempt to sell it to the people and the FISA court as a valid Intel doc?   I agree -- probably the MOST serious violation of govt collusion and corruption in my lifetime. With disastrous consequences for our confidences in leadership and institutions.  *HOW MANY Black people involved?* Just the ENTIRE Congressional Group Thinking Black Caucus and their minions of voting drones. The ones screaming to IMPEACH an elected president on election day.

You're all over the map trying to hawk turdish white hate. You're so indoctrinated, you abuse basic math principles to avoid "White Math"... You are ADVANCING nothing but distrust and discord. Great Job !!!!


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops are not ignoring reports about white criminals, because they are white.
> Blacks are committing crime at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that racism exists ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that government officials compile stats in such a way as to try to hide how badly their government policies have failed.
> TO do that, they UNDERPLAY, to the extent they can, the role of minorities in our crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about minorities. Minorities include women, gays and they are just as white supremacist as white men. We are just talking about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes racism exists.
> 
> 2. Which does not change the fact of blacks committing crime at higher rates.
> 
> 3. Your obsession with "white supremacy" is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White commit more crime. It's just time you faced that fact. If Adrian Peterson gets 2,000 on 1,000 carries and I get 700 yards on 200 carries who is has the most yards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you score 100 times out of 100,000,000,000 attempts throwing a basketball and a pro basketball player scores 10 times out of 10, who is the better player? You because you scored more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The firs guy would have scored 200 points the other 20. The fact would be the first guy scored more points. And that's what we are talking about, who commits the most crime.
Click to expand...

Nobody said anything about a game, stupid! I'm talking about one guy standing on a court and throwing a basketball. It takes him 100,000,000,000 attempts to get the ball through the hoop 100 times. He leaves and the next guy comes on, throwing it 10 times with all 10 times being accurate. Who do you think is more likely to be a better basketball player? Someone who on average scores 100% of the time or someone who scores less than 1% of the time?

In other words, if these guys were about to go one on one in a free throw match (taking turns one shot at a time), with the first person who scores 20 winning, would you pick the 10/10 guy who statistically can't miss or the 100/100,000,000,000 guy who probably has a better chance of winning the lottery than of scoring?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has a history of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Let's be clear black people don't run the FBI and the Justice department
> 
> The FBI and the Justice department themselves have just admitted that they have been given out false information for decades which lead the imprisonment of thousands of black men, but decades later they come out and say "Ooops sorry"
> 
> The FBI wrote an anonymous letter to MLK encouraging him to kill himself ?
> 
> The FBI whose leader at the time MLK was alive (J Edgar Hoover) was a well known cross dressing gay man and who hated blacks and whose lover was one of his top FBI Agents.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile, blacks can't even run an economy.


----------



## Lastamender

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has a history of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Let's be clear black people don't run the FBI and the Justice department
> 
> The FBI and the Justice department themselves have just admitted that they have been given out false information for decades which lead the imprisonment of thousands of black men, but decades later they come out and say "Ooops sorry"
> 
> The FBI wrote an anonymous letter to MLK encouraging him to kill himself ?
> 
> The FBI whose leader at the time MLK was alive (J Edgar Hoover) was a well known cross dressing gay man and who hated blacks and whose lover was one of his top FBI Agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, blacks can't even run an economy.
Click to expand...

What is that worth at the currency exchange? Enough for a pack of cigarettes?


----------



## bgrouse

Lastamender said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if one is just analyzing FBI crime statistics?
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has a history of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Let's be clear black people don't run the FBI and the Justice department
> 
> The FBI and the Justice department themselves have just admitted that they have been given out false information for decades which lead the imprisonment of thousands of black men, but decades later they come out and say "Ooops sorry"
> 
> The FBI wrote an anonymous letter to MLK encouraging him to kill himself ?
> 
> The FBI whose leader at the time MLK was alive (J Edgar Hoover) was a well known cross dressing gay man and who hated blacks and whose lover was one of his top FBI Agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, blacks can't even run an economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that worth at the currency exchange? Enough for a pack of cigarettes?
Click to expand...

It's probably worth more as a collector's item.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a black person alive today that was enslaved.  You started out in life, ignorant and poor, just like most of the rest of us  What you made of your life is mostly what you put into it.
> 
> The largest obstacles to individual black success are other blacks who turn neighborhoods into shitholes of crime and despair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a legitimate gripe against the people and politicians who created and enforced Jim Crow.  They should take up their complaint with the DNC, since it was the Democrat party that ran the South as their own fiefdom for decades.  No one else.  I only take responsibility for any ills that I may have inflicted on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the gripe is against the American government at the federal,state and local levels at a minimum. And you republicans really need to stop lying to yourselves. The republican party had the Lilly white movement which was aimed a denying blacks rights and representation. Jim crow was not relegated only to the south, it was in the north, and west too.
Click to expand...


It certainly was.


IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a legitimate gripe against the people and politicians who created and enforced Jim Crow.  They should take up their complaint with the DNC, since it was the Democrat party that ran the South as their own fiefdom for decades.  No one else.  I only take responsibility for any ills that I may have inflicted on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the gripe is against the American government at the federal,state and local levels at a minimum. And you republicans really need to stop lying to yourselves. The republican party had the Lilly white movement which was aimed a denying blacks rights and representation. Jim crow was not relegated only to the south, it was in the north, and west too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None in the "east" or did you forget that direction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I counted that  with the north. But the reality is Jim Crow was national.
Click to expand...


True. My grandfather once told me "Anywhere south of Canada may as well be in Alabama"......I didn't really understand what he meant until years later.


----------



## katsteve2012

Slyhunter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been inferior for longer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that white people are superior to black people. Have I got that right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compare tech in Africa to tech in America.
> America didn't invent slavery, Africans and Muslims did it first and still do it.
> We simply took advantage of our superior products for purchasing power.
> Compare the life of a Black man in America with the life of a black man in Somalia, Angola, or any African country. They're lucky Americans bought them as slaves instead of them being sold off to their brothers who would eat them, or a Muslim who would fuck them.
Click to expand...


So a slave sold to a perverted plantation owner who not only worked them under brutal conditions, whipped them AND fucked them was lucky? 

Death as opposed to inhumane bondage and abuse was likely a far better option.


----------



## the Beast

Blacks in Africa are in start position progressive as black American and they fighting racists weren't really if they don't.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Good at impulse control, understanding complex consequences, planning for the future, etc...


OK. So if as you say white people are good at "_impulse control, understanding complex consequences, planning for the future_"

How do you explain white people who do stuff like this ?























White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
Also

Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students
Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops are not ignoring reports about white criminals, because they are white.
> Blacks are committing crime at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that racism exists ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that government officials compile stats in such a way as to try to hide how badly their government policies have failed.
> TO do that, they UNDERPLAY, to the extent they can, the role of minorities in our crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about minorities. Minorities include women, gays and they are just as white supremacist as white men. We are just talking about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes racism exists.
> 
> 2. Which does not change the fact of blacks committing crime at higher rates.
> 
> 3. Your obsession with "white supremacy" is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White commit more crime. It's just time you faced that fact. If Adrian Peterson gets 2,000 on 1,000 carries and I get 700 yards on 200 carries who is has the most yards?
Click to expand...


This is me laughing at your lack of math.


----------



## Correll

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops are not ignoring reports about white criminals, because they are white.
> Blacks are committing crime at a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that racism exists ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that government officials compile stats in such a way as to try to hide how badly their government policies have failed.
> TO do that, they UNDERPLAY, to the extent they can, the role of minorities in our crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about minorities. Minorities include women, gays and they are just as white supremacist as white men. We are just talking about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes racism exists.
> 
> 2. Which does not change the fact of blacks committing crime at higher rates.
> 
> 3. Your obsession with "white supremacy" is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White commit more crime. It's just time you faced that fact. If Adrian Peterson gets 2,000 on 1,000 carries and I get 700 yards on 200 carries who is has the most yards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you score 100 times out of 100,000,000,000 attempts throwing a basketball and a pro basketball player scores 10 times out of 10, who is the better player? You because you scored more?
Click to expand...



Is he incredibly stupid, or incredibly self deluded?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Is he incredibly stupid, or incredibly self deluded?


The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't care what happens to white people the way you do and I don't expect or think you care what happens to black people the way I do.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he incredibly stupid, or incredibly self deluded?
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't care what happens to white people the way you do and I don't expect or think you care what happens to black people the way I do.
Click to expand...



I was referring to IM2. 

He pretends to not understand simple math.


YOur racism and hatred is easy to see, and you do not need to spell it out for us.


Your assumption that I don't care about my fellow Americans who are black, is incorrect.


----------



## Paul Essien

Loving Drizzy Drake's new video. I did not realize that Drake had black militancy in him. "God plan" = Black people gods children. Sending coded messages in this video. Black people helping each other. I love the way he only focused on black people and helping and he did not give directly a penny to white people in the video. They are the people who get everything and have a whole system to support them. Don't get me wrong Drake like all black people is still under the system of white supremacy. But still very good video. Been at number one for 4 weeks


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Loving Drizzy Drake's new video. I did not realize that Drake had black militancy in him. "God plan" = Black people gods children. Sending coded messages in this video. Black people helping each other. I love the way he only focused on black people and helping and he did not give directly a penny to white people in the video. They are the people who get everything and have a whole system to support them. Don't get me wrong Drake like all black people is still under the system of white supremacy. But still very good video. Been at number one for 4 weeks




YOu are a self deluded fool.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


>


No white person is African.

And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?











All built, designed and run by black people.


And this despite white supremacists (Of course) trying to sabotage their economy.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
> 
> 
> And this despite white supremacists (Of course) trying to sabotage their economy.
Click to expand...

Have to say, those building don't look very nice... or safe.

Even the palm trees look like their dying.

As for 100,000,000,000,000 Zimby dollar bill, I bet it couldn't buy me a glass of water. Clean water that is, if there even is any in Africa.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> 
> I think on a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, they are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> As much you wanna talk a black crime stats, deep down, you know that Black rage is justified. What you’re afraid of isn’t called reverse racism. What you’re afraid of is called karma.
> 
> If the shoe was on the other foot white people would have a murderous rage towards rage. That's y say "Black people are the most violent" that's just projection because you know it's white who have been
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on Earth were White People. Others can be evil for a time but they can’t keep up the murderous rage.
> White people will kill and kill until the streets run red with blood. When you look at the history of white people it's almost like they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION. It’s the opposite of EVOLUTION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.
> 
> *I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> *
> Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
> Try to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI says whites commit more total crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
Click to expand...


Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.

So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me saying black crime rates are higher, it's the FBI.
> 
> *I think what whites fear most is that many of them know, on some deep buried level, that if they were in our position, they would feel a murderous rage.
> *
> Yeah, that's awful. So why do I deserve a bashing?
> Try to be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI says whites commit more total crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
Click to expand...

*
Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
*
Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty alive, however, that were born into American Apartheid known as "Jim Crow". I guess you all are waiting for all of them to die off so you can then say....."There is not a black alive today who lived under Jim Crow".
> 
> You got a several decades to go before you can say that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully suspect that your children and grandchildren will still be spewing the same victim BS at that time.  The people who suffered under slavery and Jim Crow had a legitimate right to complain and feel like victims.  The rest of you are just using those issues as an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a legitimate gripe against the people and politicians who created and enforced Jim Crow.  They should take up their complaint with the DNC, since it was the Democrat party that ran the South as their own fiefdom for decades.  No one else.  I only take responsibility for any ills that I may have inflicted on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the gripe is against the American government at the federal,state and local levels at a minimum. And you republicans really need to stop lying to yourselves. The republican party had the Lilly white movement which was aimed a denying blacks rights and representation. Jim crow was not relegated only to the south, it was in the north, and west too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly was.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you willing to do for the millions of people, still living, who were stunted by Jim Crow, since they have a legitimate gripe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have a legitimate gripe against the people and politicians who created and enforced Jim Crow.  They should take up their complaint with the DNC, since it was the Democrat party that ran the South as their own fiefdom for decades.  No one else.  I only take responsibility for any ills that I may have inflicted on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the gripe is against the American government at the federal,state and local levels at a minimum. And you republicans really need to stop lying to yourselves. The republican party had the Lilly white movement which was aimed a denying blacks rights and representation. Jim crow was not relegated only to the south, it was in the north, and west too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None in the "east" or did you forget that direction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I counted that  with the north. But the reality is Jim Crow was national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. My grandfather once told me "Anywhere south of Canada may as well be in Alabama"......I didn't really understand what he meant until years later.
Click to expand...


And he damn sure was right.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI says whites commit more total crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
Click to expand...


Oh, I know full well about rates chump. And you are about to get your punk white ass schooled about  rates.

So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?

Answer the question if you have the balls.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
> 
> 
> And this despite white supremacists (Of course) trying to sabotage their economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to say, those building don't look very nice... or safe.
> 
> Even the palm trees look like their dying.
> 
> As for 100,000,000,000,000 Zimby dollar bill, I bet it couldn't buy me a glass of water. Clean water that is, if there even is any in Africa.
Click to expand...


.You just can't take it can you son.


----------



## IM2

*Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*

White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.

The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.

Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”

Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”

White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know full well about rates chump. And you are about to get your punk white ass schooled about  rates.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Answer the question if you have the balls.
Click to expand...

*
Oh, I know full well about rates chump.
*
So you know black rates of crime are higher. Excellent!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*
> 
> White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.
> 
> The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> 
> Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”
> 
> White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study


_
 Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._

Thanks.
More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good at impulse control, understanding complex consequences, planning for the future, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So if as you say white people are good at "_impulse control, understanding complex consequences, planning for the future_"
> 
> How do you explain white people who do stuff like this ?
Click to expand...

Mathematics. The fact of the matter is that the number of violent crimes committed has very little to do with the number of articles Paul Essien can link to in a single post.





> White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
> White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
> Also
> 
> Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
> Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
> Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
> 
> Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?


Could be because the blacks are incarcerated at higher rates. Can't drive drunk, or sober, if you're in prison.





> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?


1. Choice of drugs. For example, one of your links lists blacks (all high school seniors) to be more likely than whites (of the same group) to use inhalants.

2. Your inability to read. For example, the above link is strictly for high school seniors, 10th graders, and 8th graders, but you pass it off as evidence regarding an unqualified number of whites and blacks, the vast majority of whom are not in those grades.

3. Blacks are disproportionately/more likely to be expelled. In other words, they're getting high while not being students. If you expelled all blacks today, 0% would use drugs as students.


> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?


See incarcerations above.





> Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?


Intentionally vomiting and keeping your weight down requires more self-control, not less. Are you agreeing with me now?





> Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?


Nothing is coming up from your link.





> Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence


Where do you see that?





> Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students


It takes planning and money to hook up with multiple sexual partners.





> Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?


Humans are well-known to use tools, while shitskins rely on brute physical strength. I fail to see the connection between carrying a weapon and not having impulse control.





> Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks


Personal responsibility. You fail, you fall on your sword. Takes self-control to commit suicide. Plus many shitskins commit officer-assisted suicide, which I suspect is not included in those figures.

And why are you linking to statistics? I thought you rejected them on the grounds that they are unproven.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
Click to expand...

You have proof of that?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
> 
> 
> And this despite white supremacists (Of course) trying to sabotage their economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to say, those building don't look very nice... or safe.
> 
> Even the palm trees look like their dying.
> 
> As for 100,000,000,000,000 Zimby dollar bill, I bet it couldn't buy me a glass of water. Clean water that is, if there even is any in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You just can't take it can you son.
Click to expand...

You're the one that's whining about America while avoiding moving to Apefreaka like the plague. Why don't you move there if you think it's so great?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
> 
> 
> And this despite white supremacists (Of course) trying to sabotage their economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to say, those building don't look very nice... or safe.
> 
> Even the palm trees look like their dying.
> 
> As for 100,000,000,000,000 Zimby dollar bill, I bet it couldn't buy me a glass of water. Clean water that is, if there even is any in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You just can't take it can you son.
Click to expand...

No, I couldn’t take such a big shithole.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*
> 
> White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.
> 
> The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> 
> Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”
> 
> White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
Click to expand...


Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.

So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
> 
> 
> And this despite white supremacists (Of course) trying to sabotage their economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to say, those building don't look very nice... or safe.
> 
> Even the palm trees look like their dying.
> 
> As for 100,000,000,000,000 Zimby dollar bill, I bet it couldn't buy me a glass of water. Clean water that is, if there even is any in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You just can't take it can you son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one that's whining about America while avoiding moving to Apefreaka like the plague. Why don't you move there if you think it's so great?
Click to expand...


.You are the millionth dumb ass white boy to make this comment. Here is ypur prize.






Now you are official white trash.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*
> 
> White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.
> 
> The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> 
> Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”
> 
> White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
Click to expand...


*Actually that's not what the stats show.
*
_Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, 
_
15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population. 

Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.

57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.

Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.

_Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
_
63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.

Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.

11 percent were committed by whites, but 72% of the population.

Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.


That's my foot up your racist, math deficient ass.
_

_


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
> 
> 
> And this despite white supremacists (Of course) trying to sabotage their economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to say, those building don't look very nice... or safe.
> 
> Even the palm trees look like their dying.
> 
> As for 100,000,000,000,000 Zimby dollar bill, I bet it couldn't buy me a glass of water. Clean water that is, if there even is any in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You just can't take it can you son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one that's whining about America while avoiding moving to Apefreaka like the plague. Why don't you move there if you think it's so great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You are the millionth dumb ass white boy to make this comment. Here is ypur prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are official white trash.
Click to expand...

So why don't you tell us why you stay, shitskin?


----------



## bgrouse

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*
> 
> White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.
> 
> The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> 
> Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”
> 
> White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
Click to expand...

That's a ratio. He was incarcerated when they were covering that in his negrohood's local school.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*
> 
> White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.
> 
> The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> 
> Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”
> 
> White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 11 percent were committed by whites, but 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 
> That's my foot up your racist, math deficient ass.
Click to expand...

_

LOL!_  Your dumb ass was shown statistics of crimes between people of the same race. Fucking idiot.

*Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.

Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
> 
> 
> And this despite white supremacists (Of course) trying to sabotage their economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say, those building don't look very nice... or safe.
> 
> Even the palm trees look like their dying.
> 
> As for 100,000,000,000,000 Zimby dollar bill, I bet it couldn't buy me a glass of water. Clean water that is, if there even is any in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You just can't take it can you son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one that's whining about America while avoiding moving to Apefreaka like the plague. Why don't you move there if you think it's so great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You are the millionth dumb ass white boy to make this comment. Here is ypur prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are official white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why don't you tell us why you stay, shitskin?
Click to expand...


Because I don't need to.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*
> 
> White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.
> 
> The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> 
> Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”
> 
> White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a ratio. He was incarcerated when they were covering that in his negrohood's local school.
Click to expand...


*Moreover, it **explained**, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*

.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*
> 
> White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.
> 
> The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> 
> Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”
> 
> White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a ratio. He was incarcerated when they were covering that in his negrohood's local school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Moreover, it **explained**, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Your link doesn't even work.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say, those building don't look very nice... or safe.
> 
> Even the palm trees look like their dying.
> 
> As for 100,000,000,000,000 Zimby dollar bill, I bet it couldn't buy me a glass of water. Clean water that is, if there even is any in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .You just can't take it can you son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one that's whining about America while avoiding moving to Apefreaka like the plague. Why don't you move there if you think it's so great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You are the millionth dumb ass white boy to make this comment. Here is ypur prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are official white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why don't you tell us why you stay, shitskin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to.
Click to expand...

You don't tell us because you're full of shit.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .You just can't take it can you son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that's whining about America while avoiding moving to Apefreaka like the plague. Why don't you move there if you think it's so great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You are the millionth dumb ass white boy to make this comment. Here is ypur prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are official white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why don't you tell us why you stay, shitskin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't tell us because you're full of shit.
Click to expand...


Tell me why you are still here since you don't like living around people of color so much. Why don't you go find an all white country to live in?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a ratio. He was incarcerated when they were covering that in his negrohood's local school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Moreover, it **explained**, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> Your link doesn't even work.
Click to expand...


The link to the article worked just fine for me.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that's whining about America while avoiding moving to Apefreaka like the plague. Why don't you move there if you think it's so great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .You are the millionth dumb ass white boy to make this comment. Here is ypur prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are official white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why don't you tell us why you stay, shitskin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't tell us because you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why you are still here since you don't like living around people of color so much. Why don't you go find an all white country to live in?
Click to expand...

Who says I live around "people of color?" I generally avoid shitskins and negrohoods like the plague, and if my area ever becomes a negrohood, I'd certainly move.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a ratio. He was incarcerated when they were covering that in his negrohood's local school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Moreover, it **explained**, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> Your link doesn't even work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link to the article worked just fine for me.
Click to expand...

Well it's asking me for a username and password. Why don't you download it and upload it here?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*
> 
> White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.
> 
> The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> 
> Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”
> 
> White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 11 percent were committed by whites, but 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 
> That's my foot up your racist, math deficient ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> LOL!_  Your dumb ass was shown statistics of crimes between people of the same race. Fucking idiot.
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*
Click to expand...


*Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).
*
Which in no way detracts from the fact that black perps are overrepresented.

Are you feeling okay? Now that both my boots are up your ass......


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.*
> 
> White supremacists frequently like to manipulate crime statistics in order to claim that nonwhite minorities, particularly African-Americans, are far more crime-prone and the source of most violent crime against whites. Indeed, it is a core belief that this is the case, and many white nationalist ideologues — including politician and pundit Patrick Buchanan, Jared Taylor of _American Renaissance_, and the Council of Conservative Citizens — all have made considerable hay out of proffering “studies” laden with risibly bad statistics and other evidence to make their case.
> 
> The BJS study demonstrates plainly that this is simply not the case. Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> 
> Overall, the BJS reported, “the percentage of intraracial [that is, same-race] victimization was higher than the percentage of interracial victimization for all types of violent crime except robbery.”
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). The rate of black-on-black crime (16.5 per 1,000) was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent crime (2.8 per 1,000). The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic crime (8.3 per 1,000) was about double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime.”
> 
> White supremacists' favorite myths about black crime rates take another hit from BJS study
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 11 percent were committed by whites, but 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 
> That's my foot up your racist, math deficient ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> LOL!_  Your dumb ass was shown statistics of crimes between people of the same race. Fucking idiot.
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).
> *
> Which in no way detracts from the fact that black perps are overrepresented.
> 
> Are you feeling okay? Now that both my boots are up your ass......
Click to expand...


You can repeat that but the information doesn't represent what you say. But that's all part of your psychosis. You are a nutjob loon little boy. And that's all you are.






Get help.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ratio. He was incarcerated when they were covering that in his negrohood's local school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Moreover, it **explained**, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> Your link doesn't even work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link to the article worked just fine for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's asking me for a username and password. Why don't you download it and upload it here?
Click to expand...


No, you got what you're going to get. Use your superior white boy mind and figure it out.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .You are the millionth dumb ass white boy to make this comment. Here is ypur prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are official white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> So why don't you tell us why you stay, shitskin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't tell us because you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why you are still here since you don't like living around people of color so much. Why don't you go find an all white country to live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I live around "people of color?" I generally avoid shitskins and negrohoods like the plague, and if my area ever becomes a negrohood, I'd certainly move.
Click to expand...


This country is your neighborhood and blacks live in it. So move.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why don't you tell us why you stay, shitskin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't tell us because you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why you are still here since you don't like living around people of color so much. Why don't you go find an all white country to live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I live around "people of color?" I generally avoid shitskins and negrohoods like the plague, and if my area ever becomes a negrohood, I'd certainly move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country is your neighborhood and blacks live in it. So move.
Click to expand...

My neighborhood is my neighborhood. It's not the whole country, idiot! What white country is there that has no blacks, no muslim migrants, and doesn't divert its resources to support those chimps?



IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ratio. He was incarcerated when they were covering that in his negrohood's local school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moreover, it **explained**, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> Your link doesn't even work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link to the article worked just fine for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's asking me for a username and password. Why don't you download it and upload it here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you got what you're going to get. Use your superior white boy mind and figure it out.
Click to expand...


Why would I apply any effort to support *your *argument? This is the lack of personal responsibility typically exhibited by dumb shitskins like you.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't tell us because you're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why you are still here since you don't like living around people of color so much. Why don't you go find an all white country to live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I live around "people of color?" I generally avoid shitskins and negrohoods like the plague, and if my area ever becomes a negrohood, I'd certainly move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country is your neighborhood and blacks live in it. So move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My neighborhood is my neighborhood. It's not the whole country, idiot! What white country is there that has no blacks, no muslim migrants, and doesn't divert its resources to support those chimps?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moreover, it **explained**, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> Your link doesn't even work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link to the article worked just fine for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's asking me for a username and password. Why don't you download it and upload it here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you got what you're going to get. Use your superior white boy mind and figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I apply any effort to support *your *argument? This is the lack of personal responsibility typically exhibited by dumb shitskins like you.
Click to expand...


Whites really need not talk about things they don't take.  Like personal responsibility;. You are mentally deficient boy. Plain and simple. You're a dumb ass white dude with psychosis.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Slyhunter said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Racism will never end until the day comes when we stop mixing the races together. Racism started in the states because of bringing in blacks from Africa. Mixing numerous races of people together will eventually lead to more racism. The white people in all the white Western countries in the world are starting to find this out. And if the day comes when white people become a minority in their own white countries well then they ain't see nothing yet pardner if they don't wake up to the threat. White people will find out what racism really is all about. But by then it will be too late for old whitey and white people will be forever screwed. There will be no place on earth where old whitey can call home anymore. Just ask the white people of South Africa and Rhodesia(Zimbabwe). They know what happens when you give up your power. Rapes and murders. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not white race. Whites are mutts, a mixture of other races. There is no pure white race.
Click to expand...



There sure is an Aryan white race. Why do Jews and blacks keep attacking whites for being white if there are no true whites according to you? Who are they attacking then?


----------



## Slyhunter

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Racism will never end until the day comes when we stop mixing the races together. Racism started in the states because of bringing in blacks from Africa. Mixing numerous races of people together will eventually lead to more racism. The white people in all the white Western countries in the world are starting to find this out. And if the day comes when white people become a minority in their own white countries well then they ain't see nothing yet pardner if they don't wake up to the threat. White people will find out what racism really is all about. But by then it will be too late for old whitey and white people will be forever screwed. There will be no place on earth where old whitey can call home anymore. Just ask the white people of South Africa and Rhodesia(Zimbabwe). They know what happens when you give up your power. Rapes and murders. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not white race. Whites are mutts, a mixture of other races. There is no pure white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There sure is an Aryan white race. Why do Jews and blacks keep attacking whites for being white if there are no true whites according to you? Who are they attacking then?
Click to expand...

They're lying to themselves that they themselves are responsible for where they are at and where they are going. Laying false blames on "whites" is as stupid as blaming the Jews.


----------



## Correll

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI says whites commit more total crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
Click to expand...



I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks, and 11 percent by Hispanics. Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics._
> 
> Thanks.
> More stats that show blacks are disproportionately committing crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's not what the stats show. You got a foot put up your racist ass and you can't accept the  truth. You seem to have problems answering questions.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually that's not what the stats show.
> *
> _Some 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, while only 15 percent were committed by blacks,
> _
> 15 percent were committed by blacks, even though they are 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 57 percent of crimes involving white victims were committed by white perpetrators, even though they are 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> _Black crime victims fell along similar racial lines, with 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, while 11 percent were committed by whites, and 6.6 percent by Hispanics.
> _
> 63 percent of the crimes committed by black perpetrators, but only 12.6% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show blacks are overrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 11 percent were committed by whites, but 72% of the population.
> 
> Your stats show whites are underrepresented among these perps.
> 
> 
> That's my foot up your racist, math deficient ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> LOL!_  Your dumb ass was shown statistics of crimes between people of the same race. Fucking idiot.
> 
> *Vast majority of most crimes are committed by a person of the same race as the victim, Bureau of Justice Statistics reports.
> 
> Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Moreover, it explained, “the rate of white-on-white violent crime (12.0 per 1,000) was about four times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).
> *
> Which in no way detracts from the fact that black perps are overrepresented.
> 
> Are you feeling okay? Now that both my boots are up your ass......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can repeat that but the information doesn't represent what you say. But that's all part of your psychosis. You are a nutjob loon little boy. And that's all you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get help.
Click to expand...


White math be crazy!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Correll said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
Click to expand...


Every time I think, "He can't be that stupid", he says something stupid.........


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies, even though there are 5 times more whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
Click to expand...


I won the argument. You can't provide evidence of any national policy of discrimination against whites and that other idiot can't even read.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time I think, "He can't be that stupid", he says something stupid.........
Click to expand...


So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Racism will never end until the day comes when we stop mixing the races together. Racism started in the states because of bringing in blacks from Africa. Mixing numerous races of people together will eventually lead to more racism. The white people in all the white Western countries in the world are starting to find this out. And if the day comes when white people become a minority in their own white countries well then they ain't see nothing yet pardner if they don't wake up to the threat. White people will find out what racism really is all about. But by then it will be too late for old whitey and white people will be forever screwed. There will be no place on earth where old whitey can call home anymore. Just ask the white people of South Africa and Rhodesia(Zimbabwe). They know what happens when you give up your power. Rapes and murders. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not white race. Whites are mutts, a mixture of other races. There is no pure white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There sure is an Aryan white race. Why do Jews and blacks keep attacking whites for being white if there are no true whites according to you? Who are they attacking then?
Click to expand...


Maybe slyhunter can explain that to you since he's the one who made the comment.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Racism will never end until the day comes when we stop mixing the races together. Racism started in the states because of bringing in blacks from Africa. Mixing numerous races of people together will eventually lead to more racism. The white people in all the white Western countries in the world are starting to find this out. And if the day comes when white people become a minority in their own white countries well then they ain't see nothing yet pardner if they don't wake up to the threat. White people will find out what racism really is all about. But by then it will be too late for old whitey and white people will be forever screwed. There will be no place on earth where old whitey can call home anymore. Just ask the white people of South Africa and Rhodesia(Zimbabwe). They know what happens when you give up your power. Rapes and murders. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not white race. Whites are mutts, a mixture of other races. There is no pure white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There sure is an Aryan white race. Why do Jews and blacks keep attacking whites for being white if there are no true whites according to you? Who are they attacking then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're lying to themselves that they themselves are responsible for where they are at and where they are going. Laying false blames on "whites" is as stupid as blaming the Jews.
Click to expand...


Dumb ass you're the one who said whites were mutts. On top of that we can blame whites and we have a good 2.5 centuries of laws, court decisions and policies hat support what we say. What do you white racists have ? Nothing. A bunch of lies you racists repeat over and over in forums.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time I think, "He can't be that stupid", he says something stupid.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
Click to expand...


Crazy math!!!


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Mathematics. The fact of the matter is that the number of violent crimes committed has very little to do with the number of articles Paul Essien can link to in a single post.


Mathmatics ?

I notice how you don't even whisper the word crime. And yet, from 1920’s up to early 1990’s white rime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.

If we think that at its peak Mafia Cosa Nostra alone had some 3000 to 4000 members (in 1980’s FBI estimated the number of members around 2300), we know that out of that number most guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder and in the past the requirement was actual murder. In order to become a made member, a made guy in Cosa Nostra, you had to kill someone by your own hands. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding etc. or setting up the actual murder. But in the earlier times you personally had to kill someone.

That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands.

Even when some members did not personally killed anybody, others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that. And that number is just their murders and just by the italia-namerican organized crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non members who were and are involved in that business.

Other mobs, jewish and irish and mixed, were and are part of the organized crime too. Just check out bostonian irish Whitey Bulger. How many guys he personally killed? Not to mention those legendary guys in Murder Inc. who killed guys by dozens. Philip Strauss alone was convicted with 58 murders the cops knew and he was suspected from as many more.

Add to this the drug trade which they controlled pretty much from 1930’s untill 1990’s. How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons? Thousands at least. The drug trade by white organized crime litterally destroyed dozens of black neighborhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? How many victims that had? Hundreds of thousands.

Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of polticians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood (via Sidney Korshak and his pals), and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.

It is very funny how all you promoting the idea of black criminality and violence somehow forget all of that.

What's your explanation for that ?


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematics. The fact of the matter is that the number of violent crimes committed has very little to do with the number of articles Paul Essien can link to in a single post.
> 
> 
> 
> Mathmatics ?
> 
> I notice how you don't even whisper the word crime. And yet, from 1920’s up to early 1990’s white rime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> If we think that at its peak Mafia Cosa Nostra alone had some 3000 to 4000 members (in 1980’s FBI estimated the number of members around 2300), we know that out of that number most guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder and in the past the requirement was actual murder. In order to become a made member, a made guy in Cosa Nostra, you had to kill someone by your own hands. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding etc. or setting up the actual murder. But in the earlier times you personally had to kill someone.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands.
> 
> Even when some members did not personally killed anybody, others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that. And that number is just their murders and just by the italia-namerican organized crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Other mobs, jewish and irish and mixed, were and are part of the organized crime too. Just check out bostonian irish Whitey Bulger. How many guys he personally killed? Not to mention those legendary guys in Murder Inc. who killed guys by dozens. Philip Strauss alone was convicted with 58 murders the cops knew and he was suspected from as many more.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they controlled pretty much from 1930’s untill 1990’s. How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons? Thousands at least. The drug trade by white organized crime litterally destroyed dozens of black neighborhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? How many victims that had? Hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of polticians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood (via Sidney Korshak and his pals), and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> It is very funny how all you promoting the idea of black criminality and violence somehow forget all of that.
> 
> What's your explanation for that ?
Click to expand...


Psychosis.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won the argument. You can't provide evidence of any national policy of discrimination against whites and that other idiot can't even read.
Click to expand...

You can't name a single policy that doesn't discriminate in favor of blacks.


----------



## bgrouse

You've already proven in your last post that you are incapable of understanding statistics, so why should we trust your post here?



Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematics. The fact of the matter is that the number of violent crimes committed has very little to do with the number of articles Paul Essien can link to in a single post.
> 
> 
> 
> Mathmatics ?
> 
> I notice how you don't even whisper the word crime. And yet, from 1920’s up to early 1990’s white rime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> If we think that at its peak Mafia Cosa Nostra alone had some 3000 to 4000 members (in 1980’s FBI estimated the number of members around 2300), we know that out of that number most guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder and in the past the requirement was actual murder. In order to become a made member, a made guy in Cosa Nostra, you had to kill someone by your own hands. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding etc. or setting up the actual murder. But in the earlier times you personally had to kill someone.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands.
> 
> Even when some members did not personally killed anybody, others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that. And that number is just their murders and just by the italia-namerican organized crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Other mobs, jewish and irish and mixed, were and are part of the organized crime too. Just check out bostonian irish Whitey Bulger. How many guys he personally killed? Not to mention those legendary guys in Murder Inc. who killed guys by dozens. Philip Strauss alone was convicted with 58 murders the cops knew and he was suspected from as many more.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they controlled pretty much from 1930’s untill 1990’s. How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons? Thousands at least. The drug trade by white organized crime litterally destroyed dozens of black neighborhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? How many victims that had? Hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of polticians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood (via Sidney Korshak and his pals), and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> It is very funny how all you promoting the idea of black criminality and violence somehow forget all of that.
> 
> What's your explanation for that ?
Click to expand...

My explanation is that you once again omit per capita statistics. "Whitey Bulger" is one guy out of tens of millions. I know why you don't post per capita statistics: because you don't want to debate the whole truth. No, you want to cherry-pick. It's the only way you have of making blacks look good.

And WTF does porn and the clothing industry have to do with what we're discussing? Just how stupid are you?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't tell us because you're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me why you are still here since you don't like living around people of color so much. Why don't you go find an all white country to live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I live around "people of color?" I generally avoid shitskins and negrohoods like the plague, and if my area ever becomes a negrohood, I'd certainly move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country is your neighborhood and blacks live in it. So move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My neighborhood is my neighborhood. It's not the whole country, idiot! What white country is there that has no blacks, no muslim migrants, and doesn't divert its resources to support those chimps?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Your link doesn't even work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link to the article worked just fine for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's asking me for a username and password. Why don't you download it and upload it here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you got what you're going to get. Use your superior white boy mind and figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I apply any effort to support *your *argument? This is the lack of personal responsibility typically exhibited by dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites really need not talk about things they don't take.  Like personal responsibility;. You are mentally deficient boy. Plain and simple. You're a dumb ass white dude with psychosis.
Click to expand...

I'm much smarter than you, you dumb shitskin.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?  Whites have 15 times the wealth and more than 70 percent of the available resources to reduce or make crime negligible in their communities but still lead in crime. OK? Your argument is simply a racist lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won the argument. You can't provide evidence of any national policy of discrimination against whites and that other idiot can't even read.
Click to expand...



Your repeated stonewalling as you have been shown hard documented evidence of nation wide discrimination, just reveals you to be completely dishonest and a bad person.


----------



## Taz

Racism won't be over until blacks start loving blacks.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There are 30 categories of crime recognized by the UCR. Blacks lead in 3 whites 27. OK?
> *
> Blacks lead in raw numbers in those 3 categories, despite there being 5 times more whites?
> Wow!!
> 
> How do the black rates of the other 27, per 100,000 population, compare to the white rates?
> Do you need me to define "rate"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won the argument. You can't provide evidence of any national policy of discrimination against whites and that other idiot can't even read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your repeated stonewalling as you have been shown hard documented evidence of nation wide discrimination, just reveals you to be completely dishonest and a bad person.
Click to expand...


Nah,you never showed a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. And it's because you can't due to the fact there is none.


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> You can't name a single policy that doesn't discriminate in favor of blacks.


Does racism exist ?


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> My explanation is that you once again omit per capita statistics. "Whitey Bulger" is one guy out of tens of millions. I know why you don't post per capita statistics: because you don't want to debate the whole truth. No, you want to cherry-pick. It's the only way you have of making blacks look good.
> 
> And WTF does porn and the clothing industry have to do with what we're discussing? Just how stupid are you?


You can make statistics mean anything you want. 

It's statistical fact that more people die in cars than are killed by Lions and Bears. That's a fact. Right ? So are cars more dangerous to humans than lions and bears because of that statistical fact ?

You can show stats all day, to you that may seem fair but in truth it's misleading. Especially when presented to people who already have certain stereotypes about blacks. It also has the effect of making crime a black thing (Which I could point all day that is not the care) which means little is done about it other than to hire more police and build more prisons.

The problem for you is that you have this overblown fear of black men. But black guys didn’t create and maintain the stereotype that it was _our_ group that was big and bad and dangerous. It was whites.

 So you're fearful of something that your people created.

If crime is being discussed it must be done so in it’s social context, not as straight forward numbers by rote. Anyone can look bad if these stats aren’t put into context. And people like to skew facts and present them so as to prove their point. If rattling off numbers with no context effects this, than this is what they do. Therein lies one of the problems with your argument besides being racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have proof of that?
Click to expand...

Not even going to rise to it.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> 1. Choice of drugs. For example, one of your links lists blacks (all high school seniors) to be more likely than whites (of the same group) to use inhalants.
> 
> 2. Your inability to read. For example, the above link is strictly for high school seniors, 10th graders, and 8th graders, but you pass it off as evidence regarding an unqualified number of whites and blacks, the vast majority of whom are not in those grades.
> 
> 3. Blacks are disproportionately/more likely to be expelled. In other words, they're getting high while not being students. If you expelled all blacks today, 0% would use drugs as students.


Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. That's where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.

The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They're almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there's always another to take their place.

For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they're not stopped as much.

For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to destroy a promising young person’s life.

Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.

And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.

1) Pretty much no one will hire you.
2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.

Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance they'll be back in prison.

And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.

You can't get statistics on the number of crimes committed by white or black people, only the number of arrests and convictions.

You cannot get statistics on which of the convicted people are guilty. We can only have the opinion of the court system as to their guilt and that opinion assumes guilt from the fact of conviction. Even if all convicted persons are guilty, black people get longer sentences.


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't name a single policy that doesn't discriminate in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Does racism exist ?
Click to expand...

Against whites?

Absolutely.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Racism will never end until the day comes when we stop mixing the races together. Racism started in the states because of bringing in blacks from Africa. Mixing numerous races of people together will eventually lead to more racism. The white people in all the white Western countries in the world are starting to find this out. And if the day comes when white people become a minority in their own white countries well then they ain't see nothing yet pardner if they don't wake up to the threat. White people will find out what racism really is all about. But by then it will be too late for old whitey and white people will be forever screwed. There will be no place on earth where old whitey can call home anymore. Just ask the white people of South Africa and Rhodesia(Zimbabwe). They know what happens when you give up your power. Rapes and murders. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not white race. Whites are mutts, a mixture of other races. There is no pure white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There sure is an Aryan white race. Why do Jews and blacks keep attacking whites for being white if there are no true whites according to you? Who are they attacking then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe slyhunter can explain that to you since he's the one who made the comment.
Click to expand...


Let him/her go ahead, make his/her day.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> My explanation is that you once again omit per capita statistics. "Whitey Bulger" is one guy out of tens of millions. I know why you don't post per capita statistics: because you don't want to debate the whole truth. No, you want to cherry-pick. It's the only way you have of making blacks look good.
> 
> And WTF does porn and the clothing industry have to do with what we're discussing? Just how stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> You can make statistics mean anything you want.
> 
> It's statistical fact that more people die in cars than are killed by Lions and Bears. That's a fact. Right ? So are cars more dangerous to humans than lions and bears because of that statistical fact ?
Click to expand...

Didn't we talk about this already? I suspect people killed by lions and bears are fewer than the people killed in car crashes because bears and lions are encountered far less often than cars.

But here's the question: since negroes in the USA are such a small percentage (a minority) of the population, and therefore encountered far less frequently than whites, how come they commit more murders than whites, the majority? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6

Blacks were the offenders 2,934 times vs 2,897 for whites. Now if lions were as rare in the USA as they are and cars are as common as they are, with lions being responsible for MORE deaths than cars, what would you say about lions? That they're VERY dangerous compared to cars.


> You can show stats all day, to you that may seem fair but in truth it's misleading. Especially when presented to people who already have certain stereotypes about blacks. It also has the effect of making crime a black thing (Which I could point all day that is not the care) which means little is done about it other than to hire more police and build more prisons.
> 
> The problem for you is that you have this overblown fear of black men. But black guys didn’t create and maintain the stereotype that it was _our_ group that was big and bad and dangerous. It was whites.
> 
> So you're fearful of something that your people created.
> 
> If crime is being discussed it must be done so in it’s social context, not as straight forward numbers by rote. Anyone can look bad if these stats aren’t put into context. And people like to skew facts and present them so as to prove their point. If rattling off numbers with no context effects this, than this is what they do. Therein lies one of the problems with your argument besides being racist.



The only person trying to mislead is YOU!



Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> And have you ever been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All built, designed and run by black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have proof of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even going to rise to it.
Click to expand...


I expected no more from you.



Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Choice of drugs. For example, one of your links lists blacks (all high school seniors) to be more likely than whites (of the same group) to use inhalants.
> 
> 2. Your inability to read. For example, the above link is strictly for high school seniors, 10th graders, and 8th graders, but you pass it off as evidence regarding an unqualified number of whites and blacks, the vast majority of whom are not in those grades.
> 
> 3. Blacks are disproportionately/more likely to be expelled. In other words, they're getting high while not being students. If you expelled all blacks today, 0% would use drugs as students.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black.
Click to expand...

What kinds of drugs? Legal ones? Illegal ones? And what does it have to do with what we are arguing? Whites are intelligent enough to make many drugs, so I'm not surprise they distribute them.





> That's where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.


Silly negro! Those jobs take away from the economy by requiring that much of the available labor to be allocated to prison management. It does us whites no good to need to run a negro adult daycare center.





> The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They're almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there's always another to take their place.
> 
> For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they're not stopped as much.


First of all, prove it. Secondly, WTF does this have to do with our discussion?

I said: whites are "Good at impulse control, understanding complex consequences, planning for the future, etc..."





> For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to destroy a promising young person’s life.
> 
> Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.
> 
> And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.
> 
> 1) Pretty much no one will hire you.
> 2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
> 3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
> 4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.


Who the fuck is gonna hire you anyway except some government job made to keep shitskins employed or the NFL that doesn't care if their players are pieces of shit? Given how dumb you are and totally incapable of understanding simple things like basic statistics, I'm pretty sure jobs requiring thinking are out of the question for you.





> Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance they'll be back in prison.


Is it the bad white cops planting evidence on unemployed blacks again?





> And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.
> 
> You can't get statistics on the number of crimes committed by white or black people, only the number of arrests and convictions.
> 
> You cannot get statistics on which of the convicted people are guilty. We can only have the opinion of the court system as to their guilt and that opinion assumes guilt from the fact of conviction. Even if all convicted persons are guilty, black people get longer sentences.



Here's what I see: you're incapable of even comprehending the statistics you posted. Even the fact that you posted them makes little sense since here you are bitching and moaning about statistics being imperfect (and presumably useless) but at the same time you copy and paste your battery of links that you don't understand. Furthermore you can't even stay on topic, since I fail to see how much of what you're posting deals with the topic we're discussing (quoted for you above). In other words, you can't even keep up with a simple online argument long enough to not go off on a tangent. You know what all of that tells me? That you're an idiot. It's the same feeling I get when I communicate with the other shitskins on this board: idiots who don't understand simple things like math and statistics even when you lay it out for them as simply as humanly possible. Since you reject the genetics argument, do tell me, how did the "opinion of the court system" make you this stupid?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers. In total number of crimes committed in those 27 categories whites led in crime.
> 
> So let me ask you: "Do more whites get shot by police than blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won the argument. You can't provide evidence of any national policy of discrimination against whites and that other idiot can't even read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your repeated stonewalling as you have been shown hard documented evidence of nation wide discrimination, just reveals you to be completely dishonest and a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah,you never showed a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. And it's because you can't due to the fact there is none.
Click to expand...

What's the point of showing you anything? You'll just ignore it. He may as well try teaching a roach to play chess.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Racism will never end until the day comes when we stop mixing the races together. Racism started in the states because of bringing in blacks from Africa. Mixing numerous races of people together will eventually lead to more racism. The white people in all the white Western countries in the world are starting to find this out. And if the day comes when white people become a minority in their own white countries well then they ain't see nothing yet pardner if they don't wake up to the threat. White people will find out what racism really is all about. But by then it will be too late for old whitey and white people will be forever screwed. There will be no place on earth where old whitey can call home anymore. Just ask the white people of South Africa and Rhodesia(Zimbabwe). They know what happens when you give up your power. Rapes and murders. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not white race. Whites are mutts, a mixture of other races. There is no pure white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There sure is an Aryan white race. Why do Jews and blacks keep attacking whites for being white if there are no true whites according to you? Who are they attacking then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're lying to themselves that they themselves are responsible for where they are at and where they are going. Laying false blames on "whites" is as stupid as blaming the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb ass you're the one who said whites were mutts. On top of that we can blame whites and we have a good 2.5 centuries of laws, court decisions and policies hat support what we say. What do you white racists have ? Nothing. A bunch of lies you racists repeat over and over in forums.
Click to expand...

Whites are a mixture of other races. What other people call them doesn't change that fact.
I for one am Iroquois, German, Irish, and Italian. ie. mutt.


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematics. The fact of the matter is that the number of violent crimes committed has very little to do with the number of articles Paul Essien can link to in a single post.
> 
> 
> 
> Mathmatics ?
> 
> I notice how you don't even whisper the word crime. And yet, from 1920’s up to early 1990’s white rime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> If we think that at its peak Mafia Cosa Nostra alone had some 3000 to 4000 members (in 1980’s FBI estimated the number of members around 2300), we know that out of that number most guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder and in the past the requirement was actual murder. In order to become a made member, a made guy in Cosa Nostra, you had to kill someone by your own hands. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding etc. or setting up the actual murder. But in the earlier times you personally had to kill someone.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands.
> 
> Even when some members did not personally killed anybody, others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that. And that number is just their murders and just by the italia-namerican organized crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Other mobs, jewish and irish and mixed, were and are part of the organized crime too. Just check out bostonian irish Whitey Bulger. How many guys he personally killed? Not to mention those legendary guys in Murder Inc. who killed guys by dozens. Philip Strauss alone was convicted with 58 murders the cops knew and he was suspected from as many more.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they controlled pretty much from 1930’s untill 1990’s. How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons? Thousands at least. The drug trade by white organized crime litterally destroyed dozens of black neighborhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? How many victims that had? Hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of polticians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood (via Sidney Korshak and his pals), and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> It is very funny how all you promoting the idea of black criminality and violence somehow forget all of that.
> 
> What's your explanation for that ?
Click to expand...

I don't think Hitler considered Italians as being white?


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> Against whites?
> 
> Absolutely.


There is no such thing as racism to white people. 

 Although a blk person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because

A) Blk ppl in authority positions are very rare.
B) And even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black ppl who are white, and who would not stand any racism to whites
C) Even when a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he was not truly free to do anything to oppress white people (even were wanted), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda. Ulti

There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people of color exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.


----------



## Correll

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope Because I only use total crime numbers.
> *
> Yes, we've all noticed that you don't understand what "rate" means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won the argument. You can't provide evidence of any national policy of discrimination against whites and that other idiot can't even read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your repeated stonewalling as you have been shown hard documented evidence of nation wide discrimination, just reveals you to be completely dishonest and a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah,you never showed a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. And it's because you can't due to the fact there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the point of showing you anything? You'll just ignore it. He may as well try teaching a roach to play chess.
Click to expand...



I've showed him plenty of times. He pretends to not understand the concept of proportions.


----------



## Paul Essien

I've only replied to the most important points you made because majority of it was over-emotional waffling on your part.


bgrouse said:


> Didn't we talk about this already? I suspect people killed by lions and bears are fewer than the people killed in car crashes because bears and lions are encountered far less often than cars.


You are all about the stats. Right ? The stats show that more people die in cars than are killed by lions and bears. Is that true or false ?


bgrouse said:


> But here's the question: since negroes in the USA are such a small percentage (a minority) of the population, and therefore encountered far less frequently than whites, how come they commit more murders than whites, the majority? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> Blacks were the offenders 2,934 times vs 2,897 for whites. Now if lions were as rare in the USA as they are and cars are as common as they are, with lions being responsible for MORE deaths than cars, what would you say about lions? That they're VERY dangerous compared to cars.


The FBI (Where you got those stats from) is a branch of white supremacy. They have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK

The FBI have a history with black people of

Planting false stories in the press.
Planting false witnesses in court trials.
Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
Got people fired at work.
Breaking up marriages.
Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
Committing murder.
They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.






They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.

They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder






_And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_

Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.

The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.

Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.






And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover was one of his top FBI Agents. The FBI wrote an anonymous letter to him, encouraging him to kill himself ?

Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.

That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.

Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S

Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.

So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.

And that's your source ?


bgrouse said:


> Is it the bad white cops planting evidence on unemployed blacks again?


You have the New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people and the Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" or Cali Police sympathizing with white supremacist and Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida getting caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights











These are chiefs of police and sheriffs saying and doing this and the chief of a police union

These are guys with power and muscle who can easily wreck black person life. This is why I laugh when guys like you and ptbw forever, Correll or Mudda or Slyhunter try and prove black racism.

So yes I think them planting evidence, creating bogus stats about black people and framing black people would not be a far stretch and these are just the ones who have been "outed" there are no doubt scores of other chiefs of police who think just like them and think like you, but have not openly shown themselves


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against whites?
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> Although a blk person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because
> 
> A) Blk ppl in authority positions are very rare.
> B) And even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black ppl who are white, and who would not stand any racism to whites
> C) Even when a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he was not truly free to do anything to oppress white people (even were wanted), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda. Ulti
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people of color exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
Click to expand...

Then why can't we say ****** in public but you can say Cracker?  (even this site is discriminating against whites by not **** out Cracker but they did **** out nig.ger.)
Then how come we can't have a White College Fund or a National White person Appreciation month or a NAWP?
Then why is it ok to have White people free zones but not have black people free zones?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> I've only replied to the most important points you made because majority of it was over-emotional waffling on your part.
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we talk about this already? I suspect people killed by lions and bears are fewer than the people killed in car crashes because bears and lions are encountered far less often than cars.
> 
> 
> 
> You are all about the stats. Right ? The stats show that more people die in cars than are killed by lions and bears. Is that true or false ?
Click to expand...

You're asking me? It's your statistic so why don't you prove it? In any case, it wouldn't surprise me.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the question: since negroes in the USA are such a small percentage (a minority) of the population, and therefore encountered far less frequently than whites, how come they commit more murders than whites, the majority? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> Blacks were the offenders 2,934 times vs 2,897 for whites. Now if lions were as rare in the USA as they are and cars are as common as they are, with lions being responsible for MORE deaths than cars, what would you say about lions? That they're VERY dangerous compared to cars.
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI (Where you got those stats from) is a branch of white supremacy. They have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK
> 
> The FBI have a history with black people of
> 
> Planting false stories in the press.
> Planting false witnesses in court trials.
> Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
> Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
> Got people fired at work.
> Breaking up marriages.
> Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
> Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
> Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
> Committing murder.
> They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.
> 
> They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_
> 
> Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.
> 
> The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.
> 
> Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover was one of his top FBI Agents. The FBI wrote an anonymous letter to him, encouraging him to kill himself ?
> 
> Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.
> 
> That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.
> 
> Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S
> 
> Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.
> 
> So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.
> 
> And that's your source ?
Click to expand...

If the FBI is such a bad source, then why did you use it in post #15 of thread _ANOTHER black hate crime_?



Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> o--but that's all we hear from the blacks--''they shot him because he was black''--that's all we've heard for the last 2 years---HEADLINE  NEWS--and it's nothing but crap!!
> 
> however--you are truly a DUMBASS if you think he didn't hate them
> please tell me he didn't hate them--and you are surely a DUMBASS
> 
> and his race is BLACK and they are WHITE
> HATE CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at the FBI's data on hate crime and you see who is doing the hating.*
> 
> The number of hate crimes committed in 2009 against different groups in America according to the FBI:
> 
> 2724 black
> 1415 gay, lesbian, bisexual
> 964 Jewish
> 654 Hispanic
> 652 white
> 147 Asian/Pacific Islander
> 128 Muslim
> 84 American Indian/Alaskan Native
> 55 Catholic
> 40 Protestant
> 21 straight
> 10 atheist, agnostic
> *In the 63% of cases where the police know who did it:*
> 
> 1503 white on black
> 304 black on white
> 11 black on Asian
> 10 Asian on black
> According to the FBI whites commit x5 more hate crimes to black people. Than black people do to white people.
Click to expand...


I say you're full of shit in your claim that the FBI is unreliable. You have no qualms about using them as a source when it suits you.



> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the bad white cops planting evidence on unemployed blacks again?
> 
> 
> 
> You have the New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people and the Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" or Cali Police sympathizing with white supremacist and Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida getting caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are chiefs of police and sheriffs saying and doing this and the chief of a police union
> 
> These are guys with power and muscle who can easily wreck black person life. This is why I laugh when guys like you and ptbw forever, Correll or Mudda or Slyhunter try and prove black racism.
> 
> So yes I think them planting evidence, creating bogus stats about black people and framing black people would not be a far stretch and these are just the ones who have been "outed" there are no doubt scores of other chiefs of police who think just like them and think like you, but have not openly shown themselves
Click to expand...

You think that based on the FBI investigation?

*Nucera also “instructed police officers to bring canines to certain games and position the canine vehicles at the entrance to the gymnasium in order to intimidate African American patrons,” according to the FBI.*

I thought you didn't trust them, so why trust a source quoting them?

You're not just turd-colored, you're utterly full of shit!


----------



## MarcATL

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The violent crimes listed by the FBI would fit my definition.
> 
> 
> 
> So when white people had “urban renewal” in the 1950s and 1960s and hundreds of thousands of blk homes were destroyed to make way for office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> And few of the property destroyed was replaced and blk families to rely on crowded apartments, living with relatives, or run-down public housing.
> 
> When white-run banks redlined black communities, refusing to loan money to any businesses or individuals within the borders of those communities, no matter their individual credit worthiness, the effect was as destructive to neighborhood well-being as any riot.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When banks continue to refuse loans in such places, only to turn around and grant the very same loans through their subsidiaries known as sub-prime lenders, and in the process charge 3-5 times higher interest than would be allowed through the bank itself, the effect on black people is economic violence.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When black children in extreme poverty test positive for elevated levels of lead in their blood, all because they have been exposed to lead paint in old.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When the government strip mines uranium on Native American soil, inflating the cancer rate among Navajo, the result is death
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When white doctors routinely under-diagnose blk patients with serious illnesses; or fail to recommend the same medical interventions as they do for white patients, even when they present the same symptoms, have the same kind of insurance, and come from the same economic background, thousands of black lives.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> When companies that pollute in white communities receive fines from the EPA that are WAY than the fines received for polluting in black communities.
> 
> that's not violence. to you. right ?
> 
> Let's talk about the mafia.
> 
> There has never been any rule in sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. As a matter of fact, sicilian mafia has killed numerous women and children in the past.
> 
> It cracks me up that white people think black people dont know about their crimes. white people will kidnap your child, rape him, kill him, film the whole thing then sell it to other white people. all you have to do is watch cable to see the crimes that white people do. these crimes dont get put on the six of clock news. cold case files, forensic files, court tv, discovery id, wicked attraction
Click to expand...

POWERFUL!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

Paul Essien said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I don't know if whites are superior to black people. Not in muscle mass. Not in sports.
> 
> 
> 
> You can believe anything you wish and it shows in your responses.
> 
> But when you start to make statements about certain scientific things, it would be good to know what one is talking about. Like the simple basics of the evolution theory.
> 
> Something as major as an additional pair of muscles to increase black people muscle mass would have required major evolutionary changes. Or a loss of a pair of muscles, since all humans evolved from a common ancestor.
> 
> In order for black people to have "extra muscle mass" from other human beings there would have to be fixed genetic differences between races.
> 
> *Meaning a clear break*
> 
> This seems like a speciation level difference, such as "Blacks" having a gene for X and no one else. This is absolutely clearly not the case.
> 
> It's fairly predictable that you said or hinted that black people are physically more capable "Look at the NBA" you will no doubt say. OK if that's true, then why don't blacks dominate volleyball the same way ? You need to be able to jump at that. Right ?
> 
> And if black people are so naturally good at basketball then why don't African nations like Nigeria, Ghana, Ivory Coast  dominate international dominate basketball comps ? They're pure black with little white admixture in them and according to you blackness and sporting ability go hand in hand then why are African teams so average ?
> 
> Why aren't all championship high jumpers black ?
> 
> Every player who has ever won an NHL scoring title is white.
> Every Olympic weightlifting record is held by a caucasian.
> All championship speed skaters are white.
> Every major league pitcher who has ever won 300 games is white.
> Almost all Olympic champions rowers and kayakers are white,
> I don't believe that whites are physically advantaged in shooting, hockey pucks, lifting barbells, skating, or rowing. Do you ?
> 
> There are actually very good reasons why track and field and boxing events are dominated the way they are; because that's who trains and competes in them. Boxing is generally for people who have limited opportunities. Racism limits your opportunities.
> 
> And yes Africans have been ahead of the rest of the world in long distance training methods for thirty years; it's no surprise they dominate the competitions.
> 
> If people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion sprinters and a different group of people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion marathon runners and both are alleged to be part of some specific "race" you have just argued against sprinting or distance running as being a "racial" characteristic. Since the two groups you tried to put into one "race" have contradictory abilities.
> 
> This is Simone Manuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is the the fastest female swimmer in the world.
> 
> She is the current 100m Olympic and world champion and this despite the fact that participation rates in swimming for black people are very low. She opened up a can of whoop-ass on the Becky's and Amy's and the Chinese and Australians.
> 
> This is Simone Biles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is the best gymnast in the world and said by many experts to be the greatest of time and this despite the fact that participation rates in gymnastics for black people are very low. Simone Biles crushed the white competition in a sport that is usually dominated by Eastern Europeans and the Chinese.
> 
> This is Lewis Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the current Formula one driving champion and has won that title 3 times out of the last four years and this despite the fact that participation rates in Formula one for black people are very low.
> 
> White people just need to stay out of our way and watch more and more of us break your little records and set our own.
> 
> White people know that Black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else. That is the reason predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment, and put hazardous waste near black schools, cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria.
> 
> They want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that our only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on.
> 
> Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way.
Click to expand...

POWERFUL!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastamender

Paul Essien said:


> I've only replied to the most important points you made because majority of it was over-emotional waffling on your part.
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we talk about this already? I suspect people killed by lions and bears are fewer than the people killed in car crashes because bears and lions are encountered far less often than cars.
> 
> 
> 
> You are all about the stats. Right ? The stats show that more people die in cars than are killed by lions and bears. Is that true or false ?
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the question: since negroes in the USA are such a small percentage (a minority) of the population, and therefore encountered far less frequently than whites, how come they commit more murders than whites, the majority? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> Blacks were the offenders 2,934 times vs 2,897 for whites. Now if lions were as rare in the USA as they are and cars are as common as they are, with lions being responsible for MORE deaths than cars, what would you say about lions? That they're VERY dangerous compared to cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FBI (Where you got those stats from) is a branch of white supremacy. They have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK
> 
> The FBI have a history with black people of
> 
> Planting false stories in the press.
> Planting false witnesses in court trials.
> Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
> Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
> Got people fired at work.
> Breaking up marriages.
> Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
> Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
> Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
> Committing murder.
> They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.
> 
> They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_
> 
> Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.
> 
> The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.
> 
> Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover was one of his top FBI Agents. The FBI wrote an anonymous letter to him, encouraging him to kill himself ?
> 
> Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.
> 
> That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.
> 
> Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S
> 
> Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.
> 
> So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.
> 
> And that's your source ?
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the bad white cops planting evidence on unemployed blacks again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people and the Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" or Cali Police sympathizing with white supremacist and Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida getting caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are chiefs of police and sheriffs saying and doing this and the chief of a police union
> 
> These are guys with power and muscle who can easily wreck black person life. This is why I laugh when guys like you and ptbw forever, Correll or Mudda or Slyhunter try and prove black racism.
> 
> So yes I think them planting evidence, creating bogus stats about black people and framing black people would not be a far stretch and these are just the ones who have been "outed" there are no doubt scores of other chiefs of police who think just like them and think like you, but have not openly shown themselves
Click to expand...


That sheriff has a deputy with strong connections to CAIR, he runs the local CAIR.
*Sheriff Scott Israel &  Nezar Hamze of Hamas/CAIR*
*CAIR leader Nezar Hamze* is now a Deputy Sheriff at the Broward Sheriff’s Office (BSO), Sheriff Scott Israel appeared on WFTL-Fort Lauderdale’s Joyce Kaufman radio show to discuss the matter. On the show, Israel made a number of weak excuses as to why this has taken place. The following report will challenge these excuses, in an effort to expose this wrongdoing.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks he is winning this argument, or is just so invested in his racism that he CAN'T admit that he is stone cold busted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won the argument. You can't provide evidence of any national policy of discrimination against whites and that other idiot can't even read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your repeated stonewalling as you have been shown hard documented evidence of nation wide discrimination, just reveals you to be completely dishonest and a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah,you never showed a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. And it's because you can't due to the fact there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the point of showing you anything? You'll just ignore it. He may as well try teaching a roach to play chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've showed him plenty of times. He pretends to not understand the concept of proportions.
Click to expand...


You haven't shown squat. Because you can't show squat. What  you say isn't happening and does not exist.


----------



## ValerieYanez

If someone hates another person because of their skin color I think we should start calling that insanity, instead of racism. Or evil


----------



## ValerieYanez

I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against whites?
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> Although a blk person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because
> 
> A) Blk ppl in authority positions are very rare.
> B) And even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black ppl who are white, and who would not stand any racism to whites
> C) Even when a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he was not truly free to do anything to oppress white people (even were wanted), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda. Ulti
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people of color exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why can't we say ****** in public but you can say Cracker?  (even this site is discriminating against whites by not **** out Cracker but they did **** out nig.ger.)
> Then how come we can't have a White College Fund or a National White person Appreciation month or a NAWP?
> Then why is it ok to have White people free zones but not have black people free zones?
Click to expand...


You can't be that stupid. Really I can't see God making a human being so damned dumb as to say this.

Whites originated the word cracker you stupid fuck and used it on themselves. Whites made up the n word as a derogatory term for blacks.  You have all kinds of white college funds and every month but February is white appreciation month. You have all manner of NAAWP's, such as the, US Senate and House, State houses of legislatures, most city councils, US Chamber of Commerce and various other organizations that represent white ethnic groups. And when you talk about black free zones, we can name entire states. 

You are a victim of the fake white grievance industry Marc described. Stop crying.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against whites?
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> Although a blk person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because
> 
> A) Blk ppl in authority positions are very rare.
> B) And even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black ppl who are white, and who would not stand any racism to whites
> C) Even when a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he was not truly free to do anything to oppress white people (even were wanted), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda. Ulti
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people of color exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why can't we say ****** in public but you can say Cracker?  (even this site is discriminating against whites by not **** out Cracker but they did **** out nig.ger.)
> Then how come we can't have a White College Fund or a National White person Appreciation month or a NAWP?
> Then why is it ok to have White people free zones but not have black people free zones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be that stupid. Really I can't see God making a human being so damned dumb as to say this.
> 
> Whites originated the word cracker you stupid fuck and used it on themselves. Whites made up the n word as a derogatory term for blacks.  You have all kinds of white college funds and every month but February is white appreciation month. You have all manner of NAAWP's, such as the, US Senate and House, State houses of legislatures, most city councils, US Chamber of Commerce and various other organizations that represent white ethnic groups. And when you talk about black free zones, we can name entire states.
> 
> You are a victim of the fake white grievance industry Marc described. Stop crying.
Click to expand...


How does the U.S Chamber of Commerce represent Whites, exactly?

Keep in mind this dumb organization isn't for Whites only, nor does it represent only Whites, more like it represents only profits, as it supports illegal immigrants who are largely Mexicans to encroach in on Whites.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it



Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against whites?
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> Although a blk person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because
> 
> A) Blk ppl in authority positions are very rare.
> B) And even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black ppl who are white, and who would not stand any racism to whites
> C) Even when a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he was not truly free to do anything to oppress white people (even were wanted), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda. Ulti
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people of color exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why can't we say ****** in public but you can say Cracker?  (even this site is discriminating against whites by not **** out Cracker but they did **** out nig.ger.)
> Then how come we can't have a White College Fund or a National White person Appreciation month or a NAWP?
> Then why is it ok to have White people free zones but not have black people free zones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be that stupid. Really I can't see God making a human being so damned dumb as to say this.
> 
> Whites originated the word cracker you stupid fuck and used it on themselves. Whites made up the n word as a derogatory term for blacks.  You have all kinds of white college funds and every month but February is white appreciation month. You have all manner of NAAWP's, such as the, US Senate and House, State houses of legislatures, most city councils, US Chamber of Commerce and various other organizations that represent white ethnic groups. And when you talk about black free zones, we can name entire states.
> 
> You are a victim of the fake white grievance industry Marc described. Stop crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does the U.S Chamber of Commerce represent Whites, exactly?
> 
> Keep in mind this dumb organization isn't for Whites only, nor does it represent only Whites, more like it represents only profits, as it supports illegal immigrants who are largely Mexicans to encroach in on Whites.
Click to expand...


Keep in mind that it represents primarily the interests of whites which is why there are black chamber of commerce's in America.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against whites?
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> Although a blk person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because
> 
> A) Blk ppl in authority positions are very rare.
> B) And even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black ppl who are white, and who would not stand any racism to whites
> C) Even when a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he was not truly free to do anything to oppress white people (even were wanted), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda. Ulti
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people of color exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why can't we say ****** in public but you can say Cracker?  (even this site is discriminating against whites by not **** out Cracker but they did **** out nig.ger.)
> Then how come we can't have a White College Fund or a National White person Appreciation month or a NAWP?
> Then why is it ok to have White people free zones but not have black people free zones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be that stupid. Really I can't see God making a human being so damned dumb as to say this.
> 
> Whites originated the word cracker you stupid fuck and used it on themselves. Whites made up the n word as a derogatory term for blacks.  You have all kinds of white college funds and every month but February is white appreciation month. You have all manner of NAAWP's, such as the, US Senate and House, State houses of legislatures, most city councils, US Chamber of Commerce and various other organizations that represent white ethnic groups. And when you talk about black free zones, we can name entire states.
> 
> You are a victim of the fake white grievance industry Marc described. Stop crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does the U.S Chamber of Commerce represent Whites, exactly?
> 
> Keep in mind this dumb organization isn't for Whites only, nor does it represent only Whites, more like it represents only profits, as it supports illegal immigrants who are largely Mexicans to encroach in on Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that it represents primarily the interests of whites which is why there are black chamber of commerce's in America.
Click to expand...


So, it's in the interest of Whites, to bring in illegal Mexicans as the Chamber of Commerce insists?


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
Click to expand...

I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


What’s she doing about it?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> Although a blk person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because
> 
> A) Blk ppl in authority positions are very rare.
> B) And even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black ppl who are white, and who would not stand any racism to whites
> C) Even when a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he was not truly free to do anything to oppress white people (even were wanted), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda. Ulti
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people of color exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why can't we say ****** in public but you can say Cracker?  (even this site is discriminating against whites by not **** out Cracker but they did **** out nig.ger.)
> Then how come we can't have a White College Fund or a National White person Appreciation month or a NAWP?
> Then why is it ok to have White people free zones but not have black people free zones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be that stupid. Really I can't see God making a human being so damned dumb as to say this.
> 
> Whites originated the word cracker you stupid fuck and used it on themselves. Whites made up the n word as a derogatory term for blacks.  You have all kinds of white college funds and every month but February is white appreciation month. You have all manner of NAAWP's, such as the, US Senate and House, State houses of legislatures, most city councils, US Chamber of Commerce and various other organizations that represent white ethnic groups. And when you talk about black free zones, we can name entire states.
> 
> You are a victim of the fake white grievance industry Marc described. Stop crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does the U.S Chamber of Commerce represent Whites, exactly?
> 
> Keep in mind this dumb organization isn't for Whites only, nor does it represent only Whites, more like it represents only profits, as it supports illegal immigrants who are largely Mexicans to encroach in on Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that it represents primarily the interests of whites which is why there are black chamber of commerce's in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's in the interest of Whites, to bring in illegal Mexicans as the Chamber of Commerce insists?
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s she doing about it?
Click to expand...


Apparently she's educating people as to the extent of how racism still exists.


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s she doing about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently she's educating people as to the extent of how racism still exists.
Click to expand...




ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
Click to expand...


Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
Click to expand...

Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
Act like a douche get treated like one.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s she doing about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently she's educating people as to the extent of how racism still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Your point?


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
Click to expand...

What should I do to white people to


Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s she doing about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently she's educating people as to the extent of how racism still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?
Click to expand...

She educated people? How? She said “merica’“ we have a lot of work to do” ok and What is that?


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
Click to expand...


You are. People like you post up craploads of racist garbage then you get what you deserve for it, and start crying like you've done nothing. Look at these threads here. Most of them are anti black racist troll threads. Then if we blacks call you out, then we are the racists. So just stop crying. you guys made his bed.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should I do to white people to
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s she doing about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently she's educating people as to the extent of how racism still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She educated people? How? She said “merica’“ we have a lot of work to do” ok and What is that?
Click to expand...


OK you are just another white racist troll. Dismissed.


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are. People like you post up craploads of racist garbage then you get what you deserve for it, and start crying like you've done nothing. Look at these threads here. Most of them are anti black racist troll threads. Then if we blacks call you out, then we are the racists. So just stop crying. you guys made his bed.
Click to expand...

Racism exist because of people like you. Bigots that think that they are social justice warriors “that think that they are social justice warriors,” like yourself need to realize that we are all one but you separate us, “you” meaning social justice warriors.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are. People like you post up craploads of racist garbage then you get what you deserve for it, and start crying like you've done nothing. Look at these threads here. Most of them are anti black racist troll threads. Then if we blacks call you out, then we are the racists. So just stop crying. you guys made his bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism exist because of people like you. Bigots that think that they are social justice warriors “that think that they are social justice warriors,” like yourself need to realize that we are all one but you separate us, “you” meaning social justice warriors.
Click to expand...


Sure, right. yeah that's the ticket. You tell me when this nation was ever united or shut the fuck up. I am not why racism exists, you are. I'm trying to separate things by asking whites to end what divides us.  You are a dumb ass. And what's so bad about this psychosis you and whites like you have is that you really believe you male sense. I'm a  bigot for asking bigots to stop. Stay off the fentanyl.


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are. People like you post up craploads of racist garbage then you get what you deserve for it, and start crying like you've done nothing. Look at these threads here. Most of them are anti black racist troll threads. Then if we blacks call you out, then we are the racists. So just stop crying. you guys made his bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism exist because of people like you. Bigots that think that they are social justice warriors “that think that they are social justice warriors,” like yourself need to realize that we are all one but you separate us, “you” meaning social justice warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, right. yeah that's the ticket. You tell me when this nation was ever united or shut the fuck up. I am not why racism exists, you are. I'm trying to separate things by asking whites to end what divides us.  You are a dumb ass. And what's so bad about this psychosis you and whites like you have is that you really believe you male sense. I'm a  bigot for asking bigots to stop. Stay off the fentanyl.
Click to expand...

You are making assumptions by calling me white and saying I’m on drugs . What do you want white people to do? There are all kinds of people of different colors in America who get along just fine. I don’t think we will see 100 % unity in the world until evil is completely eradicated.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are. People like you post up craploads of racist garbage then you get what you deserve for it, and start crying like you've done nothing. Look at these threads here. Most of them are anti black racist troll threads. Then if we blacks call you out, then we are the racists. So just stop crying. you guys made his bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism exist because of people like you. Bigots that think that they are social justice warriors “that think that they are social justice warriors,” like yourself need to realize that we are all one but you separate us, “you” meaning social justice warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, right. yeah that's the ticket. You tell me when this nation was ever united or shut the fuck up. I am not why racism exists, you are. I'm trying to separate things by asking whites to end what divides us.  You are a dumb ass. And what's so bad about this psychosis you and whites like you have is that you really believe you male sense. I'm a  bigot for asking bigots to stop. Stay off the fentanyl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making assumptions by calling me white and saying I’m on drugs . What do you want white people to do? There are all kinds of people of different colors in America who get along just fine. I don’t think we will see 100 % unity in the world until evil is completely eradicated.
Click to expand...


Just like the assumption you made calling me a bigot. I get tired of white people asking that dumb question. There are not people of all colors in America who get along fine. There are whites and then the rest of us who have to create ways to put up with racists who are white without committing a mass shooting every day.. We have a significant problem with white racism. But you think it doesn't exist because you don't face it. And it stems from beliefs whites teach themselves so you don't think i's racist. Today it's called expressing a politically incorrect  truth those people don't want to hear about themselves.

So the first thing you need to do as a white person is quit thinking that your opinion is so much more important and the way you see things is how it is. Because whites in this nation have been wrong for some 400 years now as it pertains to people of color, our feelings, what we like and the relationship between us and whites.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are. People like you post up craploads of racist garbage then you get what you deserve for it, and start crying like you've done nothing. Look at these threads here. Most of them are anti black racist troll threads. Then if we blacks call you out, then we are the racists. So just stop crying. you guys made his bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism exist because of people like you. Bigots that think that they are social justice warriors “that think that they are social justice warriors,” like yourself need to realize that we are all one but you separate us, “you” meaning social justice warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, right. yeah that's the ticket. You tell me when this nation was ever united or shut the fuck up. I am not why racism exists, you are. I'm trying to separate things by asking whites to end what divides us.  You are a dumb ass. And what's so bad about this psychosis you and whites like you have is that you really believe you male sense. I'm a  bigot for asking bigots to stop. Stay off the fentanyl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making assumptions by calling me white and saying I’m on drugs . What do you want white people to do? There are all kinds of people of different colors in America who get along just fine. I don’t think we will see 100 % unity in the world until evil is completely eradicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the assumption you made calling me a bigot. I get tired of white people asking that dumb question. There are not people of all colors in America who get along fine. There are whites and then the rest of us who have to create ways to put up with racists who are white without committing a mass shooting every day.. We have a significant problem with white racism. But you think it doesn't exist because you don't face it. And it stems from beliefs whites teach themselves so you don't think i's racist. Today it's called expressing a politically incorrect  truth those people don't want to hear about themselves.
> 
> So the first thing you need to do as a white person is quit thinking that your opinion is so much more important and the way you see things is how it is. Because whites in this nation have been wrong for some 400 years now as it pertains to people of color, our feelings, what we like and the relationship between us and whites.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> I've only replied to the most important points you made because majority of it was over-emotional waffling on your part.
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we talk about this already? I suspect people killed by lions and bears are fewer than the people killed in car crashes because bears and lions are encountered far less often than cars.
> 
> 
> 
> You are all about the stats. Right ? The stats show that more people die in cars than are killed by lions and bears. Is that true or false ?
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the question: since negroes in the USA are such a small percentage (a minority) of the population, and therefore encountered far less frequently than whites, how come they commit more murders than whites, the majority? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> Blacks were the offenders 2,934 times vs 2,897 for whites. Now if lions were as rare in the USA as they are and cars are as common as they are, with lions being responsible for MORE deaths than cars, what would you say about lions? That they're VERY dangerous compared to cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FBI (Where you got those stats from) is a branch of white supremacy. ....
Click to expand...



I stopped reading here. That's bat shit crazy.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won the argument. You can't provide evidence of any national policy of discrimination against whites and that other idiot can't even read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your repeated stonewalling as you have been shown hard documented evidence of nation wide discrimination, just reveals you to be completely dishonest and a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah,you never showed a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. And it's because you can't due to the fact there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the point of showing you anything? You'll just ignore it. He may as well try teaching a roach to play chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've showed him plenty of times. He pretends to not understand the concept of proportions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't shown squat. Because you can't show squat. What  you say isn't happening and does not exist.
Click to expand...




I've done what I can with you. YOu are immune to data that you don't like.


When enough time has passed and we have enough new members who have not seen how absurd you are, 

I will do so again for their benefit.



AND I have a lot of time to kill.


Until then I will just laugh at you and state the truth, that I have repeatedly given you hard numbers proving widespread and massive discrimination against whites and you are insanely dishonest is pretending to not see it.

BAT SHIT INSANE.


----------



## ChrisL

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only replied to the most important points you made because majority of it was over-emotional waffling on your part.
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we talk about this already? I suspect people killed by lions and bears are fewer than the people killed in car crashes because bears and lions are encountered far less often than cars.
> 
> 
> 
> You are all about the stats. Right ? The stats show that more people die in cars than are killed by lions and bears. Is that true or false ?
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the question: since negroes in the USA are such a small percentage (a minority) of the population, and therefore encountered far less frequently than whites, how come they commit more murders than whites, the majority? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> Blacks were the offenders 2,934 times vs 2,897 for whites. Now if lions were as rare in the USA as they are and cars are as common as they are, with lions being responsible for MORE deaths than cars, what would you say about lions? That they're VERY dangerous compared to cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FBI (Where you got those stats from) is a branch of white supremacy. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading here. That's bat shit crazy.
Click to expand...


This place is a magnet for the crazies.  A place where they can meet other crazies that actually agree with their craziness!    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

They are just people who have nothing going on, so they sit there and dwell on these types of things as they stew in their own juices, not realizing that the ONLY People they are making miserable are themselves.  Kind of sad, but they are in denial and will probably never change.  This is how they will live until they die . . . miserable.


----------



## ValerieYanez

You probably get tired of hearing that question because nobody ever answers it. You want white people to do something about racism then what is it that you want them to do? That’s a dumb question how? [ QUOTE="IM2, post: 19380228, member: 53913"]





ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are. People like you post up craploads of racist garbage then you get what you deserve for it, and start crying like you've done nothing. Look at these threads here. Most of them are anti black racist troll threads. Then if we blacks call you out, then we are the racists. So just stop crying. you guys made his bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism exist because of people like you. Bigots that think that they are social justice warriors “that think that they are social justice warriors,” like yourself need to realize that we are all one but you separate us, “you” meaning social justice warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, right. yeah that's the ticket. You tell me when this nation was ever united or shut the fuck up. I am not why racism exists, you are. I'm trying to separate things by asking whites to end what divides us.  You are a dumb ass. And what's so bad about this psychosis you and whites like you have is that you really believe you male sense. I'm a  bigot for asking bigots to stop. Stay off the fentanyl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making assumptions by calling me white and saying I’m on drugs . What do you want white people to do? There are all kinds of people of different colors in America who get along just fine. I don’t think we will see 100 % unity in the world until evil is completely eradicated.
Click to expand...


Just like the assumption you made calling me a bigot. I get tired of white people asking that dumb question. There are not people of all colors in America who get along fine. There are whites and then the rest of us who have to create ways to put up with racists who are white without committing a mass shooting every day.. We have a significant problem with white racism. But you think it doesn't exist because you don't face it. And it stems from beliefs whites teach themselves so you don't think i's racist. Today it's called expressing a politically incorrect  truth those people don't want to hear about themselves.

So the first thing you need to do as a white person is quit thinking that your opinion is so much more important and the way you see things is how it is. Because whites in this nation have been wrong for some 400 years now as it pertains to people of color, our feelings, what we like and the relationship between us and whites.[/QUOTE]


IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are. People like you post up craploads of racist garbage then you get what you deserve for it, and start crying like you've done nothing. Look at these threads here. Most of them are anti black racist troll threads. Then if we blacks call you out, then we are the racists. So just stop crying. you guys made his bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism exist because of people like you. Bigots that think that they are social justice warriors “that think that they are social justice warriors,” like yourself need to realize that we are all one but you separate us, “you” meaning social justice warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, right. yeah that's the ticket. You tell me when this nation was ever united or shut the fuck up. I am not why racism exists, you are. I'm trying to separate things by asking whites to end what divides us.  You are a dumb ass. And what's so bad about this psychosis you and whites like you have is that you really believe you male sense. I'm a  bigot for asking bigots to stop. Stay off the fentanyl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making assumptions by calling me white and saying I’m on drugs . What do you want white people to do? There are all kinds of people of different colors in America who get along just fine. I don’t think we will see 100 % unity in the world until evil is completely eradicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the assumption you made calling me a bigot. I get tired of white people asking that dumb question. There are not people of all colors in America who get along fine. There are whites and then the rest of us who have to create ways to put up with racists who are white without committing a mass shooting every day.. We have a significant problem with white racism. But you think it doesn't exist because you don't face it. And it stems from beliefs whites teach themselves so you don't think i's racist. Today it's called expressing a politically incorrect  truth those people don't want to hear about themselves.
> 
> So the first thing you need to do as a white person is quit thinking that your opinion is so much more important and the way you see things is how it is. Because whites in this nation have been wrong for some 400 years now as it pertains to people of color, our feelings, what we like and the relationship between us and whites.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
Click to expand...


Math is a ploy. A racist, racist ploy.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your repeated stonewalling as you have been shown hard documented evidence of nation wide discrimination, just reveals you to be completely dishonest and a bad person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah,you never showed a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. And it's because you can't due to the fact there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the point of showing you anything? You'll just ignore it. He may as well try teaching a roach to play chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've showed him plenty of times. He pretends to not understand the concept of proportions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't shown squat. Because you can't show squat. What  you say isn't happening and does not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done what I can with you. YOu are immune to data that you don't like.
> 
> 
> When enough time has passed and we have enough new members who have not seen how absurd you are,
> 
> I will do so again for their benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> AND I have a lot of time to kill.
> 
> 
> Until then I will just laugh at you and state the truth, that I have repeatedly given you hard numbers proving widespread and massive discrimination against whites and you are insanely dishonest is pretending to not see it.
> 
> BAT SHIT INSANE.
Click to expand...


Yada,  You 've shown no data. Because you can't.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a ploy. A racist, racist ploy.
Click to expand...


Do more blacks get shot by police? Answer the question since you keep talking shit about math.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m tired of hearing about racism. We’re different colors. Everyone get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a ploy. A racist, racist ploy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do more blacks get shot by police? Answer the question since you keep talking shit about math.
Click to expand...


Why don't you show me? Maybe the raciss FBI has some data?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then go take a nap. Because you'll just have to accept being tired of hearing about it until its gone. So you can work to end it, or you can get online posting about how tired you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a ploy. A racist, racist ploy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do more blacks get shot by police? Answer the question since you keep talking shit about math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me? Maybe the raciss FBI has some data?
Click to expand...


Why? You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. So answer the question or be shown to be the pussy we all know you really are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math is a ploy. A racist, racist ploy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do more blacks get shot by police? Answer the question since you keep talking shit about math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me? Maybe the raciss FBI has some data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. So answer the question or be shown to be the pussy we all know you really are.
Click to expand...


* You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. 
*
Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.

It's math.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Math is a ploy. A racist, racist ploy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do more blacks get shot by police? Answer the question since you keep talking shit about math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me? Maybe the raciss FBI has some data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. So answer the question or be shown to be the pussy we all know you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates.
> *
> Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.
> 
> It's math.
Click to expand...


There is math involved in my question. Answer it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math is a ploy. A racist, racist ploy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do more blacks get shot by police? Answer the question since you keep talking shit about math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me? Maybe the raciss FBI has some data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. So answer the question or be shown to be the pussy we all know you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates.
> *
> Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.
> 
> It's math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is math involved in my question. Answer it.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do more blacks get shot by police? Answer the question since you keep talking shit about math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me? Maybe the raciss FBI has some data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. So answer the question or be shown to be the pussy we all know you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates.
> *
> Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.
> 
> It's math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is math involved in my question. Answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.
Click to expand...


You aren't answering your own questions.

We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.







.Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me? Maybe the raciss FBI has some data?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. So answer the question or be shown to be the pussy we all know you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates.
> *
> Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.
> 
> It's math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is math involved in my question. Answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
Click to expand...


Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.


I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. So answer the question or be shown to be the pussy we all know you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates.
> *
> Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.
> 
> It's math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is math involved in my question. Answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
Click to expand...


I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you show me? Maybe the raciss FBI has some data?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. So answer the question or be shown to be the pussy we all know you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates.
> *
> Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.
> 
> It's math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is math involved in my question. Answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
Click to expand...

*
You aren't answering your own questions.
*
My own questions about higher rates of violent crimes committed by blacks?
What questions about that have I failed to answer?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates.
> *
> Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.
> 
> It's math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is math involved in my question. Answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
Click to expand...


I'll add that to the list of things you're wrong about.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates.
> *
> Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.
> 
> It's math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is math involved in my question. Answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
Click to expand...



It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.


I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?


----------



## bgrouse

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only replied to the most important points you made because majority of it was over-emotional waffling on your part.
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we talk about this already? I suspect people killed by lions and bears are fewer than the people killed in car crashes because bears and lions are encountered far less often than cars.
> 
> 
> 
> You are all about the stats. Right ? The stats show that more people die in cars than are killed by lions and bears. Is that true or false ?
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the question: since negroes in the USA are such a small percentage (a minority) of the population, and therefore encountered far less frequently than whites, how come they commit more murders than whites, the majority? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> Blacks were the offenders 2,934 times vs 2,897 for whites. Now if lions were as rare in the USA as they are and cars are as common as they are, with lions being responsible for MORE deaths than cars, what would you say about lions? That they're VERY dangerous compared to cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FBI (Where you got those stats from) is a branch of white supremacy. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading here. That's bat shit crazy.
Click to expand...

What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.


----------



## bgrouse

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates. So answer the question or be shown to be the pussy we all know you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * You are the one talking shit and posting up your per 1000, 000 talking about rates.
> *
> Yes, I've mentioned that the rates of violent crimes committed by black perps are higher than rates committed by white perps.
> 
> It's math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is math involved in my question. Answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure they "pass" the coloureds just to get rid of them.


----------



## Correll

bgrouse said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only replied to the most important points you made because majority of it was over-emotional waffling on your part.
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we talk about this already? I suspect people killed by lions and bears are fewer than the people killed in car crashes because bears and lions are encountered far less often than cars.
> 
> 
> 
> You are all about the stats. Right ? The stats show that more people die in cars than are killed by lions and bears. Is that true or false ?
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the question: since negroes in the USA are such a small percentage (a minority) of the population, and therefore encountered far less frequently than whites, how come they commit more murders than whites, the majority? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> Blacks were the offenders 2,934 times vs 2,897 for whites. Now if lions were as rare in the USA as they are and cars are as common as they are, with lions being responsible for MORE deaths than cars, what would you say about lions? That they're VERY dangerous compared to cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FBI (Where you got those stats from) is a branch of white supremacy. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading here. That's bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
Click to expand...



That is funny.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against whites?
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> Although a blk person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person, this kind of thing rarely happens because
> 
> A) Blk ppl in authority positions are very rare.
> B) And even when you do find a black person in authority, there are authorities above those black ppl who are white, and who would not stand any racism to whites
> C) Even when a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he was not truly free to do anything to oppress white people (even were wanted), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda. Ulti
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people of color exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why can't we say ****** in public but you can say Cracker?  (even this site is discriminating against whites by not **** out Cracker but they did **** out nig.ger.)
> Then how come we can't have a White College Fund or a National White person Appreciation month or a NAWP?
> Then why is it ok to have White people free zones but not have black people free zones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't be that stupid. Really I can't see God making a human being so damned dumb as to say this.
> 
> Whites originated the word cracker you stupid fuck and used it on themselves. Whites made up the n word as a derogatory term for blacks.  You have all kinds of white college funds and every month but February is white appreciation month. You have all manner of NAAWP's, such as the, US Senate and House, State houses of legislatures, most city councils, US Chamber of Commerce and various other organizations that represent white ethnic groups. And when you talk about black free zones, we can name entire states.
> 
> You are a victim of the fake white grievance industry Marc described. Stop crying.
Click to expand...

You know absolutely nothing.

Your ignorance knows no bounds.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t take naps so I guess I’ll get to work. How can I be of service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work to end racism by whites. Recognize the ploys they use derail discussions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't we all agree to judge each other based on their merits and how they present themselves.
> Act like a douche get treated like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are. People like you post up craploads of racist garbage then you get what you deserve for it, and start crying like you've done nothing. Look at these threads here. Most of them are anti black racist troll threads. Then if we blacks call you out, then we are the racists. So just stop crying. you guys made his bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism exist because of people like you. Bigots that think that they are social justice warriors “that think that they are social justice warriors,” like yourself need to realize that we are all one but you separate us, “you” meaning social justice warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, right. yeah that's the ticket. You tell me when this nation was ever united or shut the fuck up. I am not why racism exists, you are. I'm trying to separate things by asking whites to end what divides us.  You are a dumb ass. And what's so bad about this psychosis you and whites like you have is that you really believe you male sense. I'm a  bigot for asking bigots to stop. Stay off the fentanyl.
Click to expand...

Whats dividing us is you constantly accusing us of being racists simply for not making things benefit you just because of your race.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Racism will never end until the day comes when we stop mixing the races together. Racism started in the states because of bringing in blacks from Africa. Mixing numerous races of people together will eventually lead to more racism. The white people in all the white Western countries in the world are starting to find this out. And if the day comes when white people become a minority in their own white countries well then they ain't see nothing yet pardner if they don't wake up to the threat. White people will find out what racism really is all about. But by then it will be too late for old whitey and white people will be forever screwed. There will be no place on earth where old whitey can call home anymore. Just ask the white people of South Africa and Rhodesia(Zimbabwe). They know what happens when you give up your power. Rapes and murders. But hey.
> 
> 
> 
> There is not white race. Whites are mutts, a mixture of other races. There is no pure white race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There sure is an Aryan white race. Why do Jews and blacks keep attacking whites for being white if there are no true whites according to you? Who are they attacking then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're lying to themselves that they themselves are responsible for where they are at and where they are going. Laying false blames on "whites" is as stupid as blaming the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb ass you're the one who said whites were mutts. On top of that we can blame whites and we have a good 2.5 centuries of laws, court decisions and policies hat support what we say. What do you white racists have ? Nothing. A bunch of lies you racists repeat over and over in forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are a mixture of other races. What other people call them doesn't change that fact.
> I for one am Iroquois, German, Irish, and Italian. ie. mutt.
Click to expand...



(X)Non whites are a bunch of mutts. If it were not for the white race they would all still be living in caves and going for a crap in the rain in the bush. Ever heard of the word Caucasoid? There is no way Scandinavian people are a mixture if anything except Caucasian.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Slyhunter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematics. The fact of the matter is that the number of violent crimes committed has very little to do with the number of articles Paul Essien can link to in a single post.
> 
> 
> 
> Mathmatics ?
> 
> I notice how you don't even whisper the word crime. And yet, from 1920’s up to early 1990’s white rime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> If we think that at its peak Mafia Cosa Nostra alone had some 3000 to 4000 members (in 1980’s FBI estimated the number of members around 2300), we know that out of that number most guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder and in the past the requirement was actual murder. In order to become a made member, a made guy in Cosa Nostra, you had to kill someone by your own hands. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding etc. or setting up the actual murder. But in the earlier times you personally had to kill someone.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands.
> 
> Even when some members did not personally killed anybody, others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that. And that number is just their murders and just by the italia-namerican organized crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Other mobs, jewish and irish and mixed, were and are part of the organized crime too. Just check out bostonian irish Whitey Bulger. How many guys he personally killed? Not to mention those legendary guys in Murder Inc. who killed guys by dozens. Philip Strauss alone was convicted with 58 murders the cops knew and he was suspected from as many more.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they controlled pretty much from 1930’s untill 1990’s. How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons? Thousands at least. The drug trade by white organized crime litterally destroyed dozens of black neighborhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? How many victims that had? Hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of polticians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood (via Sidney Korshak and his pals), and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> It is very funny how all you promoting the idea of black criminality and violence somehow forget all of that.
> 
> 
> What's your explanation for that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Hitler considered Italians as being white?
Click to expand...



(X)Hitler was apart of the Caucasoid race of people.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.


The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
Click to expand...



Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy. 

Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.


----------



## impuretrash

feduptaxpayer said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
Click to expand...


We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to "go logical with my racism," I'm pointing how you're illogical with your argument. And I use the word "argument" loosely here. It's more of an attempt at communication by a dumb chimp like you. A failed attempt that made you look like an utter fool.


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
Click to expand...

You think the truth is racist.

You are a moron. You are a moron because you think me thinking you are a moron is racist when my reasoning for thinking that has nothing to do with your race.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
Click to expand...


There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.


----------



## Mickiel

impuretrash said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
Click to expand...



In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is math involved in my question. Answer it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
Click to expand...


You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.


----------



## IM2

Mickiel said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.
Click to expand...


You cannot argue discrimination when you at the majority of those selected or hired. We could not have claimed discrimination if 75 percent of us were provided opportunity by law. We were working with a zero blacks allowed situation not that we got 75 percent of all jobs but think we deserve  80. And this is what these guys are calling discrimination against whites.


----------



## Mickiel

I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.

In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot argue discrimination when you at the majority of those selected or hired. We could not have claimed discrimination if 75 percent of us were provided opportunity by law. We were working with a zero blacks allowed situation not that we got 75 percent of all jobs but think we deserve  80. And this is what these guys are calling discrimination against whites.
Click to expand...

Do you really think you deserve a job with how stupid you are? Maybe sweeping floors.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
Click to expand...

.
Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?

How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?


----------



## impuretrash

Mickiel said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.
Click to expand...


Mine are. I never enslaved anybody or denied anybody's grandpappy a loan or none of that SHIT


----------



## IM2

Mickiel said:


> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.



As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.


----------



## Mickiel

impuretrash said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine are. I never enslaved anybody or denied anybody's grandpappy a loan or none of that SHIT
Click to expand...



My meaning was that no race's hands are clean as a whole; I don't think every individual has been guilty.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
Click to expand...

So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?


----------



## Mickiel

IM2 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
Click to expand...



I understand. I just think its the kind of fall we'd best take together.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine are. I never enslaved anybody or denied anybody's grandpappy a loan or none of that SHIT
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what you say you didn't do  We are talking about a macro level problem,, you are using a micro level argument therefore your argument has no merit.


----------



## Mickiel

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
Click to expand...


Hey, we live together, we die together, why not take the blame together?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
Click to expand...


Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.


----------



## IM2

Mickiel said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, we live together, we die together, why not take the blame together?
Click to expand...


Because you can't take blame for something you did not do.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not answering questions from dumbasses at the moment. Try again later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
Click to expand...




I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.


You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
Click to expand...


You are a racist and I don't support racist discrimination. That's what is clear.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist and I don't support racist discrimination. That's what is clear.
Click to expand...




I don't understand why is it ok for fuckers  to call me a "Racist" as though that is somehow a valid "point", when it is not ok for me to call vile pieces of shit, what they are.


Hypothetically speaking, just an aside.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist and I don't support racist discrimination. That's what is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why is it ok for fuckers  to call me a "Racist" as though that is somehow a valid "point", when it is not ok for me to call vile pieces of shit, what they are.
> 
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, just an aside.
Click to expand...


Because you at a racist. And those you call vile pieces of shit are people who oppose racism. You have claimed there is a national policy of discrimination against white people and you've never shown it. You have claimed that for most of American histroy whites have supported anti black discrimination. Both these statements are untrue. YOU, are a liar. THAT is vile. So YOU are a vile piece of shit.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
Click to expand...

I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.


----------



## impuretrash

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
Click to expand...


Essien is just a copy/paste troll who rips off commentary from the anti-american piece of shit "activist/author" named Tim Wise. Don't waste your time with him.


----------



## Unkotare

This thread:


----------



## bgrouse

impuretrash said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essien is just a copy/paste troll who rips off commentary from the anti-american piece of shit "activist/author" named Tim Wise. Don't waste your time with him.
Click to expand...

I know it's pointless, but I like to wait for them to set themselves up for a mistake and then I'll pounce. The shitskins never learn, but I get pleasure when their blood boils! Kind of like making fun of a monkey that's behind glass at a zoo. Did I say kind of? I meant EXACTLY like that!


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
Click to expand...


All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essien is just a copy/paste troll who rips off commentary from the anti-american piece of shit "activist/author" named Tim Wise. Don't waste your time with him.
Click to expand...


Essen is the man you can't out debate.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
Click to expand...

Whites are retarded?


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are retarded?
Click to expand...


B-tch don't try skipping what bgrouse said to ask that silly question.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B-tch don't try skipping what bgrouse said to ask that silly question.
Click to expand...

I'd discriminate against you because  you said bitch.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist and I don't support racist discrimination. That's what is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why is it ok for fuckers  to call me a "Racist" as though that is somehow a valid "point", when it is not ok for me to call vile pieces of shit, what they are.
> 
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, just an aside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you at a racist. And those you call vile pieces of shit are people who oppose racism. You have claimed there is a national policy of discrimination against white people and you've never shown it. You have claimed that for most of American histroy whites have supported anti black discrimination. Both these statements are untrue. YOU, are a liar. THAT is vile. So YOU are a vile piece of shit.
Click to expand...




I have said that there is a nation wide discrimination against whites, and I have presented hard data and linked to court cases to prove it. Repeatedly.


Those I have called vile pieces of shit are the ones that use false accusations of racism to smear good people and to tear this country apart.


It is incredible to me that it is ok for vile pieces of shit to call me a vile name like "racist" without any supporting reason, other than disagreeing with me politically, 


but I am not allowing to call them vile names BACK.


You know, speaking in hypothetical generalities, kind of, sort of...


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
Click to expand...




Says the person that loves to call white people racist.

Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?


----------



## tigerred59

*Is Racism over yet? As long as white people keep making little white girls and as long as little white girls keep craving dark meat, I think its kinda over for those two, what do you think? There are very very very few white families in America that don't have a Deshaun at their family reunions.*


----------



## AKIP

Mickiel said:


> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.



I don't think you have a clear understanding of what racism is at the core. Its the belief that ones own race is racially superior to another race. I am POSITIVE that a much, much higher percentage of whites are racist than blacks. Society conditions one to believe white superiority over blacks.....it even conditions blacks to believe this.


----------



## tigerred59

aaronleland said:


> There is no racism. I wish black people would stop getting all uppity about it.


*I wish white women would send out the message.....we love negro's!!*


----------



## AKIP

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
Click to expand...


Which is why you all try so hard to not see yourselves as racist. You are attempting to avoid the moral injury of being "vile". I realize its not so much that you are trying to convince others that you are not racist......its that you are trying to convince yourself. When it becomes hard for you to mask your racism, you then seek to normalize racism by suggesting everyone is basically racist. By normalizing racism you again protect yourself from moral injury because you then see yourself as no different than others.

Anytime your argument explains the black condition of inequality with whites to be rooted in something internal with blacks, you are a racist. You cannot plant two genetically equal seeds in the same soil, sun and rail and see any big difference in their growth and yields. If there is a big difference in growth and yeild either the seeds were inherently unequal (one seed inferior to the other in its genetic makeup) or they received unequal soil, sun and rain or a combination of the former and latter. What many of us are arguing is that a racist society deprived blacks of equal soil, sun and rain, while dissenters like you argue that its not the soil, sun and rain differential, but rather, the seed differential. Ergo, its not the 300 plus years of racial oppression that explains black currently inequality, its the nature of blacks themselves that does. That is Racist.

Of course, you focus on statistics as your TRUTHS and then say truths can't be racist. However, here is a truth. Every action creates a reaction. Thus, its arguable, plausible and probable that many of your statistical TRUTHS are the accrued REACTION to centuries of racist actions. In other words, your racism is creating the truths you use to fuel your racism further.


----------



## AKIP

impuretrash said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine are. I never enslaved anybody or denied anybody's grandpappy a loan or none of that SHIT
Click to expand...


You also likely never invented sh!t, never done anything to advance humanity, technology, life, etc. However, because some OTHER white persons did in history......then it becomes a team sport again and as a member of the team you seek transference of the accomplishment to you vicariously. I read it all the time from white posters talking about how whites have achieved and invented this and that while blacks have not, when these individuals who are bragging have not invented or accomplished jack sl!t....but they link themselves to the accomplishment because of the color of their skin. Yet, when it comes to slavery and all the evil slit that whites have done to others.......you claim no connection. Fcking hypocrites.


----------



## AKIP

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't answering your own questions.
> 
> We see that you are nothing but a loud mouthed pussy who knows that if he answers this question I am going to mathematically crush his punk bitch ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Go fetch my cigarettes boy and don't be slow about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
Click to expand...


How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.

Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.


----------



## Slyhunter

AKIP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
Click to expand...

You would prefer their beliefs to be based on lies?


----------



## AKIP

Slyhunter said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would prefer their beliefs to be based on lies?
Click to expand...


They are the most racist because they refuse to see their selection bias in gathering their truths. In other words, they are so racist they will not even seek to entertain other truths that may mitigate their truth.


----------



## Asclepias

AKIP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
Click to expand...

Coral is most definitely a racist. There is no debate needed on the subject.  its like arguing with a chimp that claims he is not a chimp.


----------



## Mickiel

AKIP said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have a clear understanding of what racism is at the core. Its the belief that ones own race is racially superior to another race. I am POSITIVE that a much, much higher percentage of whites are racist than blacks. Society conditions one to believe white superiority over blacks.....it even conditions blacks to believe this.
Click to expand...



Maybe in America I would say your right,, but not in the world as a whole. I wonder sometimes what the order of which races in the world are more discriminated against? That would be interesting to know.

Something of a bit of interest;'

Racism statistics and facts | SoundVision.com


----------



## IM2

Mickiel said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have a clear understanding of what racism is at the core. Its the belief that ones own race is racially superior to another race. I am POSITIVE that a much, much higher percentage of whites are racist than blacks. Society conditions one to believe white superiority over blacks.....it even conditions blacks to believe this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in America I would say your right,, but not in the world as a whole. I wonder sometimes what the order of which races in the world are more discriminated against? That would be interesting to know.
> 
> Something of a bit of interest;'
> 
> Racism statistics and facts | SoundVision.com
Click to expand...


Mikiel, on a world scale whites have colonized most of he planet. And they did so based upon a belief in racial superiority. Then in order to maintain minority rule, thy would divide the natives by giving one group preference over others. If you study Rwanda you see that is exactly what led to the problems.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B-tch don't try skipping what bgrouse said to ask that silly question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd discriminate against you because  you said bitch.
Click to expand...


You discriminate against me if I didn't.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist and I don't support racist discrimination. That's what is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why is it ok for fuckers  to call me a "Racist" as though that is somehow a valid "point", when it is not ok for me to call vile pieces of shit, what they are.
> 
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, just an aside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you at a racist. And those you call vile pieces of shit are people who oppose racism. You have claimed there is a national policy of discrimination against white people and you've never shown it. You have claimed that for most of American histroy whites have supported anti black discrimination. Both these statements are untrue. YOU, are a liar. THAT is vile. So YOU are a vile piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said that there is a nation wide discrimination against whites, and I have presented hard data and linked to court cases to prove it. Repeatedly.
> 
> 
> Those I have called vile pieces of shit are the ones that use false accusations of racism to smear good people and to tear this country apart.
> 
> 
> It is incredible to me that it is ok for vile pieces of shit to call me a vile name like "racist" without any supporting reason, other than disagreeing with me politically,
> 
> 
> but I am not allowing to call them vile names BACK.
> 
> 
> You know, speaking in hypothetical generalities, kind of, sort of...
Click to expand...


You've not done that. You cited a Princeton study from 1991 that showed whites were the majority of students accepted and you claimed that was discrimination. You have presented no court cases because there is no national policy of racial discrimination against whites. Period. You can't show one because the isn't one. You are part if the fake white grievance industry and you are a race baiter.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
Click to expand...


I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
Click to expand...

Do u call blacks who r racists racist?


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do u call blacks who r racists racist?
Click to expand...


Do you not understand that an angry reaction to racism is not racism?


----------



## impuretrash

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do u call blacks who r racists racist?
Click to expand...


He doesn't believe in equality.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coral is most definitely a racist. There is no debate needed on the subject.  its like arguing with a chimp that claims he is not a chimp.
Click to expand...



Of course you would claim no debate is needed, because you are incapable of defending your absurd position.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist and I don't support racist discrimination. That's what is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why is it ok for fuckers  to call me a "Racist" as though that is somehow a valid "point", when it is not ok for me to call vile pieces of shit, what they are.
> 
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, just an aside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you at a racist. And those you call vile pieces of shit are people who oppose racism. You have claimed there is a national policy of discrimination against white people and you've never shown it. You have claimed that for most of American histroy whites have supported anti black discrimination. Both these statements are untrue. YOU, are a liar. THAT is vile. So YOU are a vile piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said that there is a nation wide discrimination against whites, and I have presented hard data and linked to court cases to prove it. Repeatedly.
> 
> 
> Those I have called vile pieces of shit are the ones that use false accusations of racism to smear good people and to tear this country apart.
> 
> 
> It is incredible to me that it is ok for vile pieces of shit to call me a vile name like "racist" without any supporting reason, other than disagreeing with me politically,
> 
> 
> but I am not allowing to call them vile names BACK.
> 
> 
> You know, speaking in hypothetical generalities, kind of, sort of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've not done that. You cited a Princeton study from 1991 that showed whites were the majority of students accepted and you claimed that was discrimination. You have presented no court cases because there is no national policy of racial discrimination against whites. Period. You can't show one because the isn't one. You are part if the fake white grievance industry and you are a race baiter.
Click to expand...



Your lies are noted and dismissed.

My point about how odd it is that it is ok for you to call me vile names, but it is not ok for me to call you vile names back, stands.


What type of person likes to be a dick while being protected from even being insulted back? 


I can't say. BUt you know what type of person is like that.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
Click to expand...




I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.


YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.


You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.


Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?


----------



## impuretrash

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
Click to expand...


We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.


----------



## Correll

impuretrash said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
Click to expand...


If he ever has a moment of clarity, it would utterly destroy him.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coral is most definitely a racist. There is no debate needed on the subject.  its like arguing with a chimp that claims he is not a chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would claim no debate is needed, because you are incapable of defending your absurd position.
Click to expand...

Theres nothing to defend. Youre simply a pink racist. If there was a reason to put up a defense you dont qualify as someone thats worthy of that honor. Its like asking me to defend any of my positions against a rhesus monkey.  Just not something I take seriously.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coral is most definitely a racist. There is no debate needed on the subject.  its like arguing with a chimp that claims he is not a chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would claim no debate is needed, because you are incapable of defending your absurd position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres nothing to defend. Youre simply a pink racist. If there was a reason to put up a defense you dont qualify as someone thats worthy of that honor. Its like asking me to defend any of my positions against a rhesus monkey.  Just not something I take seriously.
Click to expand...


I've never said anything on this site to justify your insulting claim. 

Only a vile asshole would make such a slander without cause, as you have done.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe racism will one day be over for sure, just not by the hands of man. We all are too infected in one way or another , which is what racism does, it infects. But we will know what it causes when we see it stopped. The experience of racism is a tarnish; a stain of sorts; we all inherited it. Some worse than others , but it is my hope that mankind will be allowed to participate in the world healing of racism in some manner.
> 
> In racism , no race should be blamed above the other. At least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have a clear understanding of what racism is at the core. Its the belief that ones own race is racially superior to another race. I am POSITIVE that a much, much higher percentage of whites are racist than blacks. Society conditions one to believe white superiority over blacks.....it even conditions blacks to believe this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in America I would say your right,, but not in the world as a whole. I wonder sometimes what the order of which races in the world are more discriminated against? That would be interesting to know.
> 
> Something of a bit of interest;'
> 
> Racism statistics and facts | SoundVision.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mikiel, on a world scale whites have colonized most of he planet. And they did so based upon a belief in racial superiority. Then in order to maintain minority rule, thy would divide the natives by giving one group preference over others. If you study Rwanda you see that is exactly what led to the problems.
Click to expand...

And now that whites left, it's STILL a shithole (maybe even worse) and you shitskins are STILL crying "rayciss!"


----------



## Slyhunter

AKIP said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would prefer their beliefs to be based on lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the most racist because they refuse to see their selection bias in gathering their truths. In other words, they are so racist they will not even seek to entertain other truths that may mitigate their truth.
Click to expand...

Others truths? That would be a lie, there is only one truth.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
Click to expand...


Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
Click to expand...

Compare the lives of blacks in America with the lives of Blacks in Africa. However, they got here they are better here than there.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
Click to expand...


It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compare the lives of blacks in America with the lives of Blacks in Africa. However, they got here they are better here than there.
Click to expand...


And you wonder why your ass gets called a racist.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compare the lives of blacks in America with the lives of Blacks in Africa. However, they got here they are better here than there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you wonder why your ass gets called a racist.
Click to expand...

What part of what I said was incorrect?


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compare the lives of blacks in America with the lives of Blacks in Africa. However, they got here they are better here than there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you wonder why your ass gets called a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of what I said was incorrect?
Click to expand...


All of it.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
Click to expand...


You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.


----------



## bgrouse

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
Click to expand...

Call the circus! Someone's trained monkey escaped!


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
Click to expand...


Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.


----------



## Asclepias

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compare the lives of blacks in America with the lives of Blacks in Africa. However, they got here they are better here than there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you wonder why your ass gets called a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of what I said was incorrect?
Click to expand...

All of it.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
Click to expand...

Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.


----------



## Asclepias

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
Click to expand...

Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?


----------



## Lastamender

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?
Click to expand...

And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
Click to expand...


Another wrong answer from the white racist section. But what else is new?  They've been wrong for 400 years.


----------



## Asclepias

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?
Click to expand...


I thought it was a pass to a nascar race.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another wrong answer from the white racist section. But what else is new?  They've been wrong for 400 years.
Click to expand...

You are right the chains should have come off as soon as the slaves landed. Then put the slaves in control and work the fields yourself. Can you imagine how great this country would be?  Again, get a life and a math tutor.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was a pass to a nascar race.
Click to expand...

Quite believable, coming from you.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another wrong answer from the white racist section. But what else is new?  They've been wrong for 400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right the chains should have come off as soon as the slaves landed. Then put the slaves in control and work the fields yourself. Can you imagine how great this country would be?  Again, get a life and a math tutor.
Click to expand...


My life is fine. And so is my math. You're the one who continues the legacy of white stupidity.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was a pass to a nascar race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite believable, coming from you.
Click to expand...


But you're the dumb ass. not me.


----------



## Lastamender

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?
Click to expand...

Before or after they learned the language?


----------



## Asclepias

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did, and then taught black people how to use it. Look at what it got them. Fatherless children and crybabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before or after they learned the language?
Click to expand...

Both


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before or after they learned the language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What language? Blacks had our own languages, but just like whitey discovered lands where people were staring at the ships coming in, whites think we didn't learn a language until whitey taught us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. Please point me at the whitey who did say that. I bet no one here did.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know.


----------



## Asclepias

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites had fatherless children and crybabies way before this race card term appeared.  What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before or after they learned the language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What language? Blacks had our own languages, but just like whitey discovered lands where people were staring at the ships coming in, whites think we didn't learn a language until whitey taught us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. Please point me at the whitey who did say that. I bet no one here did.
Click to expand...

Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.


----------



## Lastamender

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that has what do with a superior race like Blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before or after they learned the language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What language? Blacks had our own languages, but just like whitey discovered lands where people were staring at the ships coming in, whites think we didn't learn a language until whitey taught us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. Please point me at the whitey who did say that. I bet no one here did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
Click to expand...

They are responsible for incest too. No one is perfect.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Black people. You whites make up a lot of dumb shit Black people ignore or shake their heads at you whites like youre insane.  WTF is a race card?
> 
> 
> 
> Before or after they learned the language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What language? Blacks had our own languages, but just like whitey discovered lands where people were staring at the ships coming in, whites think we didn't learn a language until whitey taught us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. Please point me at the whitey who did say that. I bet no one here did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are responsible for incest too. No one is perfect.
Click to expand...


So are whites.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.



Got a link to back up your claim?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your claim?
Click to expand...


You make claims with no links. Stop asking us to show you links.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your claim?
Click to expand...

Yes. Why do you ask?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make claims with no links. Stop asking us to show you links.
Click to expand...


This is the first time I've ever asked. It shouldn't be too hard to provide corroboration.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Why do you ask?
Click to expand...


Because I'd like to read it?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'd like to read it?
Click to expand...

I dont believe that. If you liked to read why didnt you read the link the last time I gave it to you?


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before or after they learned the language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What language? Blacks had our own languages, but just like whitey discovered lands where people were staring at the ships coming in, whites think we didn't learn a language until whitey taught us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. Please point me at the whitey who did say that. I bet no one here did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are responsible for incest too. No one is perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are whites.
Click to expand...

The Black taught us everything, where have you been?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'd like to read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that. If you liked to read why didnt you read the link the last time I gave it to you?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what you're talking about. We've talked about the origins of the phonetic alphabet before?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'd like to read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that. If you liked to read why didnt you read the link the last time I gave it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're talking about. We've talked about the origins of the phonetic alphabet before?
Click to expand...

Youre not sure because you dont really like to read. Can you tell us where the phonetic alphabet came from?


----------



## Lastamender

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that. Please point me at the whitey who did say that. I bet no one here did.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as Blacks are responsible for the phonetic alphabet you better not have said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are responsible for incest too. No one is perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Black taught us everything, where have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything. Some things you whites know just from instinct. Like molesting puppies.
Click to expand...

White puppies or black puppies?


----------



## Lastamender

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are responsible for incest too. No one is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Black taught us everything, where have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything. Some things you whites know just from instinct. Like molesting puppies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White puppies or black puppies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this guy raped a Rottie so its possible whites prefer Black puppies.
> 
> Henrico man accused of sex acts with Rottweilers found guilty of animal cruelty
Click to expand...

If you want to play go to the park.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to back up your claim?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'd like to read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that. If you liked to read why didnt you read the link the last time I gave it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're talking about. We've talked about the origins of the phonetic alphabet before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not sure because you dont really like to read. Can you tell us where the phonetic alphabet came from?
Click to expand...


Africa, I presume?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'd like to read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe that. If you liked to read why didnt you read the link the last time I gave it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're talking about. We've talked about the origins of the phonetic alphabet before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not sure because you dont really like to read. Can you tell us where the phonetic alphabet came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa, I presume?
Click to expand...

Depends. You talking present day Africa or Ancient Greek understanding of Africa?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'd like to read it?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe that. If you liked to read why didnt you read the link the last time I gave it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're talking about. We've talked about the origins of the phonetic alphabet before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not sure because you dont really like to read. Can you tell us where the phonetic alphabet came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa, I presume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends. You talking present day Africa or Ancient Greek understanding of Africa?
Click to expand...



Did you mean to say Phoenician alphabet? Because phonetic alphabet is something else altogether.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe that. If you liked to read why didnt you read the link the last time I gave it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're talking about. We've talked about the origins of the phonetic alphabet before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not sure because you dont really like to read. Can you tell us where the phonetic alphabet came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa, I presume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends. You talking present day Africa or Ancient Greek understanding of Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to say Phoenician alphabet? Because phonetic alphabet is something else altogether.
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're talking about. We've talked about the origins of the phonetic alphabet before?
> 
> 
> 
> Youre not sure because you dont really like to read. Can you tell us where the phonetic alphabet came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa, I presume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends. You talking present day Africa or Ancient Greek understanding of Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to say Phoenician alphabet? Because phonetic alphabet is something else altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


What makes you think the Phoenicians were black?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre not sure because you dont really like to read. Can you tell us where the phonetic alphabet came from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa, I presume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends. You talking present day Africa or Ancient Greek understanding of Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to say Phoenician alphabet? Because phonetic alphabet is something else altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the Phoenicians were black?
Click to expand...

History.

What makes you think they werent Black?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa, I presume?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends. You talking present day Africa or Ancient Greek understanding of Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to say Phoenician alphabet? Because phonetic alphabet is something else altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the Phoenicians were black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History.
> 
> What makes you think they werent Black?
Click to expand...


I didn't say they weren't although I'm pretty skeptical. Confusion abounds concerning the ethnicity of early Mediterranean civilizations. Judging from Phoenician artifacts, I'm not seeing a lot of African features in the depictions of people.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends. You talking present day Africa or Ancient Greek understanding of Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to say Phoenician alphabet? Because phonetic alphabet is something else altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the Phoenicians were black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History.
> 
> What makes you think they werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they weren't although I'm pretty skeptical. Confusion abounds concerning the ethnicity of early Mediterranean civilizations. Judging from Phoenician artifacts, I'm not seeing a lot of African features in the depictions of people.
Click to expand...

There is no confusion. Its absolutely clear they were Black. Any confusion is due to white people doing their typical lying.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to say Phoenician alphabet? Because phonetic alphabet is something else altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the Phoenicians were black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History.
> 
> What makes you think they werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they weren't although I'm pretty skeptical. Confusion abounds concerning the ethnicity of early Mediterranean civilizations. Judging from Phoenician artifacts, I'm not seeing a lot of African features in the depictions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no confusion. Its absolutely clear they were Black. Any confusion is due to white people doing their typical lying.
Click to expand...


If you're so certain, then there must be a reason. I'd like to see some evidence supporting your theory that they were black.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think the Phoenicians were black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History.
> 
> What makes you think they werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they weren't although I'm pretty skeptical. Confusion abounds concerning the ethnicity of early Mediterranean civilizations. Judging from Phoenician artifacts, I'm not seeing a lot of African features in the depictions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no confusion. Its absolutely clear they were Black. Any confusion is due to white people doing their typical lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're so certain, then there must be a reason. I'd like to see some evidence supporting your theory that they were black.
Click to expand...

Well I just posted a picture. Where do you want to start? We can start with the bible or with the Greeks. Your call.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean to say Phoenician alphabet? Because phonetic alphabet is something else altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the Phoenicians were black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History.
> 
> What makes you think they werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they weren't although I'm pretty skeptical. Confusion abounds concerning the ethnicity of early Mediterranean civilizations. Judging from Phoenician artifacts, I'm not seeing a lot of African features in the depictions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no confusion. Its absolutely clear they were Black. Any confusion is due to white people doing their typical lying.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he looks black. But what about this?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think the Phoenicians were black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History.
> 
> What makes you think they werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they weren't although I'm pretty skeptical. Confusion abounds concerning the ethnicity of early Mediterranean civilizations. Judging from Phoenician artifacts, I'm not seeing a lot of African features in the depictions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no confusion. Its absolutely clear they were Black. Any confusion is due to white people doing their typical lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he looks black. But what about this?
> 
> View attachment 179462
Click to expand...

Looks like Kapernick with long hair. What about it? What time period did it come from?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think the Phoenicians were black?
> 
> 
> 
> History.
> 
> What makes you think they werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they weren't although I'm pretty skeptical. Confusion abounds concerning the ethnicity of early Mediterranean civilizations. Judging from Phoenician artifacts, I'm not seeing a lot of African features in the depictions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no confusion. Its absolutely clear they were Black. Any confusion is due to white people doing their typical lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he looks black. But what about this?
> 
> View attachment 179462
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Kapernick with long hair. What about it? What time period did it come from?
Click to expand...


Got it from the wiki on Phoenicia, says it's from 350–325 BC. The woman's appearance is classic Mediterranean to me, and Kapernick is not like, fresh off the boat from Africa or anything.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> History.
> 
> What makes you think they werent Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say they weren't although I'm pretty skeptical. Confusion abounds concerning the ethnicity of early Mediterranean civilizations. Judging from Phoenician artifacts, I'm not seeing a lot of African features in the depictions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no confusion. Its absolutely clear they were Black. Any confusion is due to white people doing their typical lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he looks black. But what about this?
> 
> View attachment 179462
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Kapernick with long hair. What about it? What time period did it come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it from the wiki on Phoenicia, says it's from 350–325 BC. The woman's appearance is classic Mediterranean to me, and Kapernick is not like, fresh off the boat from Africa or anything.
Click to expand...

Kap is half white. That pic could be of a mixed woman especially during that time period..


----------



## Asclepias

Gotta go but find out who the people were that the Greeks called Phoenicians. Trace their ancestry. There really is no doubt they were Black.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say they weren't although I'm pretty skeptical. Confusion abounds concerning the ethnicity of early Mediterranean civilizations. Judging from Phoenician artifacts, I'm not seeing a lot of African features in the depictions of people.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no confusion. Its absolutely clear they were Black. Any confusion is due to white people doing their typical lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he looks black. But what about this?
> 
> View attachment 179462
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Kapernick with long hair. What about it? What time period did it come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it from the wiki on Phoenicia, says it's from 350–325 BC. The woman's appearance is classic Mediterranean to me, and Kapernick is not like, fresh off the boat from Africa or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kap is half white. That pic could be of a mixed woman especially during that time period..
Click to expand...


...the bust you posted could be literally anyone. It says that its from a much later period, could be a slave. Obviously the woman on the sarcophagus was important otherwise she'd not have had such a skilled sculptor. The faces on Phoenician coins also look pretty much the same as ancient Greek ones do.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compare the lives of blacks in America with the lives of Blacks in Africa. However, they got here they are better here than there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you wonder why your ass gets called a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of what I said was incorrect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of it.
Click to expand...

ok, lets break it down.
Blacks in America live better than Blacks in Somalia. T/F
Blacks in America live better than Blacks in most, not necessarily all, of Africa.  T/F

Back during the slave trading days the slaves Americans bought would've been otherwise executed, enslaved there, or eaten. T/F

There is no slavery in America today. T/F
There is slavery in Africa today. T/F
Muslims practice Slaver in many of their countries. T/F


ok how many are true or how many are false or are you incapable of answering simple questions? Am I racist if I think your an idiot if you can't answer these questions?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
Click to expand...



Are you really so stupid that you can't understand that what you just said, in no way meets the definition of racism?


That is all the reason you think you need to call me one of most toxic slurs in our society, yet, I am not allowed to respond by calling your similarly vile names in response.


Even though, your actions is slandering good people for no reason, shows that unlike me, you deserve to be called very vile names.


People like you, are tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
Click to expand...



Your word games are noted and rejected.


You know that you just lied. Try to be less of a dick.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no confusion. Its absolutely clear they were Black. Any confusion is due to white people doing their typical lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he looks black. But what about this?
> 
> View attachment 179462
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Kapernick with long hair. What about it? What time period did it come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it from the wiki on Phoenicia, says it's from 350–325 BC. The woman's appearance is classic Mediterranean to me, and Kapernick is not like, fresh off the boat from Africa or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kap is half white. That pic could be of a mixed woman especially during that time period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...the bust you posted could be literally anyone. It says that its from a much later period, could be a slave. Obviously the woman on the sarcophagus was important otherwise she'd not have had such a skilled sculptor. The faces on Phoenician coins also look pretty much the same as ancient Greek ones do.
Click to expand...

Did you mean its from a much earlier period? I'm sure you know 1100 BC is earlier than 325 BC right?  It is literally anyone like all busts are.  The point is that its a Black someone.   Here is a Phoenician coin. Are you telling me they put slaves on their coins?  BTW did you look up the ancestry of the Phoenicians?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you can't understand that what you just said, in no way meets the definition of racism?
> 
> 
> That is all the reason you think you need to call me one of most toxic slurs in our society, yet, I am not allowed to respond by calling your similarly vile names in response.
> 
> 
> Even though, your actions is slandering good people for no reason, shows that unlike me, you deserve to be called very vile names.
> 
> 
> People like you, are tearing this nation apart.
Click to expand...


Since his nation has never been together because of people like yourself, It is again an example of psychosis for you to say the things you have.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your word games are noted and rejected.
> 
> 
> You know that you just lied. Try to be less of a dick.
Click to expand...


I didn't lie but that's all you have done.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the lives of blacks in America with the lives of Blacks in Africa. However, they got here they are better here than there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you wonder why your ass gets called a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of what I said was incorrect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, lets break it down.
> Blacks in America live better than Blacks in Somalia. T/F
> Blacks in America live better than Blacks in most, not necessarily all, of Africa.  T/F
> 
> Back during the slave trading days the slaves Americans bought would've been otherwise executed, enslaved there, or eaten. T/F
> 
> There is no slavery in America today. T/F
> There is slavery in Africa today. T/F
> Muslims practice Slaver in many of their countries. T/F
> 
> 
> ok how many are true or how many are false or are you incapable of answering simple questions? Am I racist if I think your an idiot if you can't answer these questions?
Click to expand...


Think what you want but your questions  won't be answered. I am not comparing the lives of blacks here and in Africa. The issue is white racism here. And that's the only issue to discuss. Certainly you whites in America live better than whites in Europe.  Slavery is legal in Britain much less the Eastern white nations of Europe and the sex slave trade.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the lives of blacks in America with the lives of Blacks in Africa. However, they got here they are better here than there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why your ass gets called a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of what I said was incorrect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, lets break it down.
> Blacks in America live better than Blacks in Somalia. T/F
> Blacks in America live better than Blacks in most, not necessarily all, of Africa.  T/F
> 
> Back during the slave trading days the slaves Americans bought would've been otherwise executed, enslaved there, or eaten. T/F
> 
> There is no slavery in America today. T/F
> There is slavery in Africa today. T/F
> Muslims practice Slaver in many of their countries. T/F
> 
> 
> ok how many are true or how many are false or are you incapable of answering simple questions? Am I racist if I think your an idiot if you can't answer these questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think what you want but your questions  won't be answered. I am not comparing the lives of blacks here and in Africa. The issue is white racism here. And that's the only issue to discuss. Certainly you whites in America live better than whites in Europe.  Slavery is legal in Britain much less the Eastern white nations of Europe and the sex slave trade.
Click to expand...

You are not going to find the perfect place to live.
You will not be able to turn America into a Utopia.
The realistic solution is compare what actually exists and then settle on the best place for you to live. And i bet that would be America. You are causing yourself unnecessary grief concerning yourself with the imperfections of the best society on the planet. Satisfy that it's the best and leave it at that.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to your last line, It would be nice if we could say that but the facts do not show this to be the case. As to your first sentence I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
Click to expand...


Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.

And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.

Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.

That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you can't understand that what you just said, in no way meets the definition of racism?
> 
> 
> That is all the reason you think you need to call me one of most toxic slurs in our society, yet, I am not allowed to respond by calling your similarly vile names in response.
> 
> 
> Even though, your actions is slandering good people for no reason, shows that unlike me, you deserve to be called very vile names.
> 
> 
> People like you, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since his nation has never been together because of people like yourself, It is again an example of psychosis for you to say the things you have.
Click to expand...




By people like myself, you mean people that want people to be treated equally, not with different rules for different races?


Because you are the one that supports the current system of discrimination in favor of blacks against whites.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know how he will answer. Something about how blacks getting mad and lashing out at white people isn't racism, because racism. As far as IM2 is concerned, black people get a free pass no matter what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't.  This is not about a free pass, it is about he fact hat an angry response to racism is not the implication that the people making that angry response believe they are superior because they are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable. A living, breathing race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented the race card and you play it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your word games are noted and rejected.
> 
> 
> You know that you just lied. Try to be less of a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't lie but that's all you have done.
Click to expand...




You just pretended that you did not know what the Race Card is. 


That was a lie. You are playing word games to try to muddle the issue, with regards to people getting tired of the Left's constant use of the Race Card.


Your lies are noted and dismissed. 


Try to be less of a vile liar.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming living whites for what dead whites did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...



THAT'S quite an claim. How do you support that position?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
Click to expand...




1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.

2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver. 

3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.

4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look you miserable trashbag, you are a racist, therefore you would deny a person of color opportunity in the same way. Therefore you need to shut that shit up about blaming dead people when you have the same racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you plenty of opportunity to redeem yourself, despite knowing that you're black. But each time you prove that you are an irredeemable moron. So who is the real racist? I possess the common knowledge that blacks are retarded, but still give you the opportunity to prove yourself otherwise. You just fail time and time again. The same thing happened to Essien. You, on the other hand, are busy blaming living whites for what dead whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you do is show your are a dumb ass. For you to post that last sentence shows the common retardation in whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S quite an claim. How do you support that position?
Click to expand...


The sheer absurdity of someone visiting a "race relations" forum and not being referred to as a racist is unrealistic. Someone is bound to view you as exactly that. 

This is not a place for the thin skinned, nor should it be. Many people are here only to be able to say what they want to without repercussions.


If you are so weak and fragile that you consider being called a racist by a complete stranger a "vile insult" you are ill equipped to handle a REAL crisis like a man.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
Click to expand...


You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.

And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.

Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.


 It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.

You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.

Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you can't understand that what you just said, in no way meets the definition of racism?
> 
> 
> That is all the reason you think you need to call me one of most toxic slurs in our society, yet, I am not allowed to respond by calling your similarly vile names in response.
> 
> 
> Even though, your actions is slandering good people for no reason, shows that unlike me, you deserve to be called very vile names.
> 
> 
> People like you, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since his nation has never been together because of people like yourself, It is again an example of psychosis for you to say the things you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By people like myself, you mean people that want people to be treated equally, not with different rules for different races?
> 
> 
> Because you are the one that supports the current system of discrimination in favor of blacks against whites.
Click to expand...



That's life. There will always be different rules for different races. Im old enough to recall when it was expected that black people refer to white people as "Sir and Ma'am", and it was acceptable for even younger whites to refer to blacks who were much older as "boy and gal". 

Black citizens of this country have a history of less than 60 years of equality and  freedom in the 200 plus years of this countries existence.

You are not a victim, and there IS NO anti white discrimination.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you can't understand that what you just said, in no way meets the definition of racism?
> 
> 
> That is all the reason you think you need to call me one of most toxic slurs in our society, yet, I am not allowed to respond by calling your similarly vile names in response.
> 
> 
> Even though, your actions is slandering good people for no reason, shows that unlike me, you deserve to be called very vile names.
> 
> 
> People like you, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since his nation has never been together because of people like yourself, It is again an example of psychosis for you to say the things you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By people like myself, you mean people that want people to be treated equally, not with different rules for different races?
> 
> 
> Because you are the one that supports the current system of discrimination in favor of blacks against whites.
Click to expand...

Even if that was true whites had legal discrimination for centuries. Because of that, on average they have more wealth. When the wealth gap is closed then we will be on equal footing.  Just like the NBA.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person that loves to call white people racist.
> 
> Does everyone agree that in our society, calling someone "racist" is a very vile insult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
Click to expand...


No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.  

Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
Click to expand...


(X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mickiel said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.
Click to expand...



(X)Now it's white people that are being discriminated against. Whites are reaping what they have sown because they have allowed liberals and communist to convince us that we are the problem and are the racists. If white people were so racist then why would white people allow more non-white immigration and less white immigration. For decades now in Canada 80 - 85% of our new immigrants are coming from the third world countries. That is a recipe for white genocide. This is also happening in white countries in Europe where they are being flooded by non-whites. In time when non-whites become the minority then whites will really see what racism is all about. 

In South Africa the black communist government has just decided that they are  now going to take all white farmers lands away from them. That is racist against white people.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
Click to expand...




1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.

2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.

3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.

4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.

5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?
> 
> How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?
Click to expand...



(X)You are not getting the picture. There is no White History Month celebrated something that says we are here. That is always kept hidden. Why would white people want to celebrate Black or Latino months but not be allowed to celebrate their own white history month. It is not racist to want to do so. After all it was the white people that found and built up North America and why cannot they celebrate that fact. The people that are against a White History Month are people who hate white people. Short, sweet and simple.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you can't understand that what you just said, in no way meets the definition of racism?
> 
> 
> That is all the reason you think you need to call me one of most toxic slurs in our society, yet, I am not allowed to respond by calling your similarly vile names in response.
> 
> 
> Even though, your actions is slandering good people for no reason, shows that unlike me, you deserve to be called very vile names.
> 
> 
> People like you, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since his nation has never been together because of people like yourself, It is again an example of psychosis for you to say the things you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By people like myself, you mean people that want people to be treated equally, not with different rules for different races?
> 
> 
> Because you are the one that supports the current system of discrimination in favor of blacks against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's life. There will always be different rules for different races. Im old enough to recall when it was expected that black people refer to white people as "Sir and Ma'am", and it was acceptable for even younger whites to refer to blacks who were much older as "boy and gal".
> 
> Black citizens of this country have a history of less than 60 years of equality and  freedom in the 200 plus years of this countries existence.
> 
> You are not a victim, and there IS NO anti white discrimination.
Click to expand...



Sorry that you are so old. 

There is certainly anti-white discrimination today. THe hard numbers documenting it have been posted many times on this very site.


YOur denial is just a dishonest way of stating that you support that racist discrimination.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you can't understand that what you just said, in no way meets the definition of racism?
> 
> 
> That is all the reason you think you need to call me one of most toxic slurs in our society, yet, I am not allowed to respond by calling your similarly vile names in response.
> 
> 
> Even though, your actions is slandering good people for no reason, shows that unlike me, you deserve to be called very vile names.
> 
> 
> People like you, are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since his nation has never been together because of people like yourself, It is again an example of psychosis for you to say the things you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By people like myself, you mean people that want people to be treated equally, not with different rules for different races?
> 
> 
> Because you are the one that supports the current system of discrimination in favor of blacks against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that was true whites had legal discrimination for centuries. Because of that, on average they have more wealth. When the wealth gap is closed then we will be on equal footing.  Just like the NBA.
Click to expand...




I know that that is the closest you can come to admitting that you support racist discrimination to A pay back those you hate, and B. to benefit blacks at the expense of whites.


THanks for you nod towards honesty.


Your racism and hatred is noted and held against you.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mickiel said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine are. I never enslaved anybody or denied anybody's grandpappy a loan or none of that SHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My meaning was that no race's hands are clean as a whole; I don't think every individual has been guilty.
Click to expand...




(X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. White people must not be brainwashed into believing that they are the problem. As a matter of fact white people are the solution to the problem. Sure white people have done some bad things to non-whites in the past but those days are over. White people need to start showing some pride in who they are and stop acting like a bunch of liberal bleeding hearts, and puutting up with this white guilt that liberals like to heap upon our white race. Either white people are going to get involved or they are going to not like what the future will have in store for them when they become a minority in their own countries. White people only make up about approx. 8 - 9% of world population. We are already a minority in the world.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call white people racist, I call whites who are racists racist. So are you saying all whites are racists Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
Click to expand...




The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity. 


THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.


I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter. 

My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

AKIP said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In America, discrimination was first against Blacks, not Whites. We kind of reap what we sew. No hands are clean in this war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine are. I never enslaved anybody or denied anybody's grandpappy a loan or none of that SHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also likely never invented sh!t, never done anything to advance humanity, technology, life, etc. However, because some OTHER white persons did in history......then it becomes a team sport again and as a member of the team you seek transference of the accomplishment to you vicariously. I read it all the time from white posters talking about how whites have achieved and invented this and that while blacks have not, when these individuals who are bragging have not invented or accomplished jack sl!t....but they link themselves to the accomplishment because of the color of their skin. Yet, when it comes to slavery and all the evil slit that whites have done to others.......you claim no connection. Fcking hypocrites.
Click to expand...



(X)It was the white people that ended Indians killing other Indians  in North America just for sport. White people went to Africa and brought civilization there. White people made their lives much easier and more livable and all we get for doing this is get crap thrown in our faces. There is nothing wrong with white people being proud of their race and saying so. I personally wish that white people had just dealt with other white people and nations and left the non-white world alone. But it is too late for that now.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

AKIP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, it is too sad to watch YOU, brag about your math skills.
> 
> 
> I mean, really. I don't know how you passed 2cd grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
Click to expand...




(X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

tigerred59 said:


> *Is Racism over yet? As long as white people keep making little white girls and as long as little white girls keep craving dark meat, I think its kinda over for those two, what do you think? There are very very very few white families in America that don't have a Deshaun at their family reunions.*




(X)White people can thank Jewish Hollywood for making little white girls want to marry a black person. Hollywood also has been pushing homo TV shows to try and convince white people that the white gay life is fantastic. As long as white people can be convinced that they should marry a black or become queer then this shit will only get worse and white people will destroy themselves. Even feminazism had a hand in producing women who were told that they did not need a man to survive. Yet some of these idiots think that they do not need a man to have a baby. The mixing of the races is a recipe for genocide. 

Here in Canada just about all commercials will show a white gay couple(never a black or Asian gay couple)or some white guy or gal linked up with a say a black and Asian man or woman. Even in America they are doing this also. Just watch and you will see it. There is no doubt that there is a program and agenda to make North America less white and more non-white. Just look at all the non-whites that are being allowed to immigrate to white countries all over the world. White people are under attack and many cannot or refuse to see this happening. They do this at their own peril. If most white people wnat to play dumb and stupid well that will be that but White people need to think about their children and grandchildren. They are the ones who are going to pay the price for our white stupidity and will they will reap what we sow. It's time for old whitey to wake the hell up now.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
Click to expand...

White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain my math skills are superior to yours and the other racists. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
Click to expand...

How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
Click to expand...


We DO have a culture, it's just that the cultural marxist left has repressed it.


----------



## Unkotare

The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
Way to go, assholes.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kind of brainless, racist nonsense - no different AT ALL from counterparts like ptbw and such similar fools - are what have made this Race Relations forum a pointless, backed up toilet on this site.
> 
> Way to go, assholes.
Click to expand...


What are "similar fools" supposed to do in response to rhetoric like this? Just ignore it and hope it goes away?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We DO have a culture, it's just that the cultural marxist left has repressed it.
Click to expand...

If you have culture please name something cultural whites created that is not borrowed from other cultures.


----------



## ValerieYanez

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We DO have a culture, it's just that the cultural marxist left has repressed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have culture please name something cultural whites created that is not borrowed from other cultures.
Click to expand...

Crackers


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We DO have a culture, it's just that the cultural marxist left has repressed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have culture please name something cultural whites created that is not borrowed from other cultures.
Click to expand...


National Socialism


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We DO have a culture, it's just that the cultural marxist left has repressed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have culture please name something cultural whites created that is not borrowed from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialism
Click to expand...

Whites didnt create that. The very first civilizations created that.  Or are you talking a label applied to what the Nazis made up?


----------



## ValerieYanez

Octoberfest


----------



## Asclepias

ValerieYanez said:


> Octoberfest


Them german girls get buck wild during that time.


----------



## ValerieYanez

Y’all know what no one has a culture here in America other than the American culture


----------



## Asclepias

ValerieYanez said:


> Y’all know what no one has a culture here in America other than the American culture



Not where I live. I got Mexicans, East Indians, Blacks, all with their own distinct culture. To be honest I appreciate it that way.


----------



## ValerieYanez

Asclepias said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y’all know what no one has a culture here in America other than the American culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not where I live. I got Mexicans, East Indians, Blacks, all with their own distinct culture. To be honest I appreciate it that way.
Click to expand...

Well the question could have been about European culture and not white culture. Because there is American culture which can include all races.


----------



## impuretrash

Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

feduptaxpayer said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism over yet? As long as white people keep making little white girls and as long as little white girls keep craving dark meat, I think its kinda over for those two, what do you think? There are very very very few white families in America that don't have a Deshaun at their family reunions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)White people can thank Jewish Hollywood for making little white girls want to marry a black person. Hollywood also has been pushing homo TV shows to try and convince white people that the white gay life is fantastic. As long as white people can be convinced that they should marry a black or become queer then this shit will only get worse and white people will destroy themselves. Even feminazism had a hand in producing women who were told that they did not need a man to survive. Yet some of these idiots think that they do not need a man to have a baby. The mixing of the races is a recipe for genocide.
> 
> Here in Canada just about all commercials will show a white gay couple(never a black or Asian gay couple)or some non-white guy or gal linked up with a say a black and Asian man or woman. Even in America they are doing this also. Just watch and you will see it. There is no doubt that there is a program and agenda to make North America less white and more non-white. Just look at all the non-whites that are being allowed to immigrate to white countries all over the world. White people are under attack and many cannot or refuse to see this happening. They do this at their own peril. If most white people wnat to play dumb and stupid well that will be that but White people need to think about their children and grandchildren. They are the ones who are going to pay the price for our white stupidity and will they will reap what we sow. It's time for old whitey to wake the hell up now.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> Y’all know what no one has a culture here in America other than the American culture



Really? You do understand that you need to explain this to the white racists here.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.



That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
Click to expand...



(X)White people have a lot to celebrate and be proud of and just about everything around you was invented by white people. Suck that up, buttercup.  

The only culture that the black people seem to have is for violence and rioting and whining about how hard they are being done by. The blacks living in America would never go back to Africa. They know when they have it good. Suck that up, buttercup.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)White people have a lot to celebrate and be proud of and just about everything around you was invented by white people. Suck that up, buttercup.
> 
> The only culture that the black people seem to have is for violence and rioting and whining about how hard they are being done by. The blacks living in America would never go back to Africa. They know when they have it good. Suck that up, buttercup.
Click to expand...

Everything whites invented they got help from Blacks, they stole from Blacks, or oppressed the Black inventors. Thats why it was against the law for Blacks to have patents.

The only culture that whites have is Black culture we abandoned a decade ago.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)White people have a lot to celebrate and be proud of and just about everything around you was invented by white people. Suck that up, buttercup.
> 
> The only culture that the black people seem to have is for violence and rioting and whining about how hard they are being done by. The blacks living in America would never go back to Africa. They know when they have it good. Suck that up, buttercup.
Click to expand...


That's not how it's been. So suck that up.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
Click to expand...



Aren't Africans the ones that enjoyed cannibalism and use to eat their enemies? Without white people you would still be shitting in the bushes and probably end up with bugs crawling all over their hairy asses. Just saying. Before the white man came along blacks did not know what guns were. Just a little bit of education for you.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll find even more amusing is that he uses the FBI as a source without any qualms when their info suits him.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you is that you try to go logical with your racism. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical in trying to justify racism then it's easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America and Canada have a Black History Month but white people cannot have a White History Month? That is racism, fella, against the white people of America and Canada. I remember one time an MLA in New Brunswick wanted to have a Caucasian European Day but it was struck down. The cowardly politically correct politicians were pretty much forced by many Jewish organizations to back down and not allow it to happen as to those organization's it would be seen as promoting white supremacy.
> 
> Racism is alive and well but it is only happening against the white people. White people need to wake up and smell the bloody hatred going on towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
Click to expand...


*Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history? 


How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?*


----------



## feduptaxpayer

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
Click to expand...



That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop caring whether or not what the other side does qualifies as racism, because they don't. They expect us to abide by their rules which don't apply to them. Discrimination is fine, as long as it is against white people. Don't expect that to change any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)White people have a lot to celebrate and be proud of and just about everything around you was invented by white people. Suck that up, buttercup.
> 
> The only culture that the black people seem to have is for violence and rioting and whining about how hard they are being done by. The blacks living in America would never go back to Africa. They know when they have it good. Suck that up, buttercup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. So suck that up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Africans the ones that enjoyed cannibalism and use to eat their enemies? Without white people you would still be shitting in the bushes and probably end up with bugs crawling all over their hairy asses. Just saying. Before the white man came along blacks did not know what guns were. Just a little bit of education for you.
Click to expand...

That was tall tale you got from inbred whites. Looks like it was a projection of what whites did when they ate each other in europe and here in the US..

That was a good thing. You savages think guns and instruments of war show intelligence. They dont.


----------



## impuretrash

feduptaxpayer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
Click to expand...


Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.


----------



## Asclepias

Whites whining about white history month when its taught everyday of the year. SMDH


----------



## feduptaxpayer

ValerieYanez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against white people. Unless they are LGBTQ. And I am against that discrimination as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We DO have a culture, it's just that the cultural marxist left has repressed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have culture please name something cultural whites created that is not borrowed from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crackers
Click to expand...



Just about everything invented that made life easy for the rest of the world was done by white people. Inventions and plenty of them are a part of our white culture. Geez, even that computer you are on right now was invented by white people or as ignorant blacks would call white people "crackers". Yup, white people are a bunch of crackers alright by constantly putting up with your black whiny ME TOO and only black lives matter shit.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Africans the ones that enjoyed cannibalism and use to eat their enemies? Without white people you would still be shitting in the bushes and probably end up with bugs crawling all over their hairy asses. Just saying. Before the white man came along blacks did not know what guns were. Just a little bit of education for you.
Click to expand...


Well now given the fact whites drank out of the Thames river while dead bodies and feces of humans and animals floated up and down the river, had a rat infestation and ate eat other in he winter of 1620 because they were too dumb to know how to grow crops in America, perhaps you might want to ease up on your ignorance boy.  Just saying.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> Whites whining about white history month when its taught everyday of the year. SMDH




I am talking about having a day called "White History Month". We are always being taught about black history every day of the year. Get with the program, stunned.


----------



## ValerieYanez

To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)So, why is there no White History Month to celebrate white people's culture and traditions and heritage? White people are forced to have to celebrate Black, Latino. Native Indian culture and queers(sick perverted whites). Can you explain this one to me?
> 
> 
> 
> White people have no real culture of their own. They steal everything from Black people albeit 10 years later for their pop culture.  I mean what else would you guys celebrate? Pig wrestling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We DO have a culture, it's just that the cultural marxist left has repressed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have culture please name something cultural whites created that is not borrowed from other cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crackers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything invented that made life easy for the rest of the world was done by white people. Inventions and plenty of them are a part of our white culture. Geez, even that computer you are on right now was invented by white people or as ignorant blacks would call white people "crackers". Yup, white people are a bunch of crackers alright by constantly putting up with your black whiny ME TOO and only black lives matter shit.
Click to expand...

Mark Dean calls bullshit.  if not for this Black man you would have to buy time at the local mainframe instead of using your PC.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
Click to expand...


Those days never existed.


----------



## Correll

Page 81 and we can see the real racists on this site are black lefties.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Africans the ones that enjoyed cannibalism and use to eat their enemies? Without white people you would still be shitting in the bushes and probably end up with bugs crawling all over their hairy asses. Just saying. Before the white man came along blacks did not know what guns were. Just a little bit of education for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now given the fact whites drank out of the Thames river while dead bodies and feces of humans and animals floated up and down the river, had a rat infestation and ate eat other in he winter of 1620 because they were too dumb to know how to grow crops in America, perhaps you might want to ease up on your ignorance boy.  Just saying.
Click to expand...


Brown folks have practiced ritualistic cannibalism for centuries, and not because they were starving to death but because their serpent-god commanded it.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites whining about white history month when its taught everyday of the year. SMDH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about having a day called "White History Month". We are always being taught about black history every day of the year. Get with the program, stunned.
Click to expand...

If you were taught Black history everyday you would know a Black man was responsible for your PC.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites whining about white history month when its taught everyday of the year. SMDH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about having a day called "White History Month". We are always being taught about black history every day of the year. Get with the program, stunned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were taught Black history everyday you would know a Black man was responsible for you PC.
Click to expand...



We already had this discussion. If you think one man invented the PC then you're fucking mentally handicapped.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

impuretrash said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
Click to expand...



Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites whining about white history month when its taught everyday of the year. SMDH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about having a day called "White History Month". We are always being taught about black history every day of the year. Get with the program, stunned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were taught Black history everyday you would know a Black man was responsible for you PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We already had this discussion. If you think one man invented the PC then you're fucking mentally handicapped.
Click to expand...

Well he has the patents.  Just like Eli Whitney has a patent he stole from a Black guy.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
Click to expand...

Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
Click to expand...

Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Africans the ones that enjoyed cannibalism and use to eat their enemies? Without white people you would still be shitting in the bushes and probably end up with bugs crawling all over their hairy asses. Just saying. Before the white man came along blacks did not know what guns were. Just a little bit of education for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now given the fact whites drank out of the Thames river while dead bodies and feces of humans and animals floated up and down the river, had a rat infestation and ate eat other in he winter of 1620 because they were too dumb to know how to grow crops in America, perhaps you might want to ease up on your ignorance boy.  Just saying.
Click to expand...


Hey boy, Africans gave the world cannibalism and the blacks in Africa knew very little about growing fruits and vegetables. Africans just ate whatever they could find off the land and that was it. Thanks to white people they now have an abundance of food to eat and have learned how to grow crops. I was in Egypt many years ago and saw Arab women cleaning their clothes and carpets in a rat dead cow infested canal. In those past days the whites had to do what they had to do to survive. You would too, ignorant boy.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Africans the ones that enjoyed cannibalism and use to eat their enemies? Without white people you would still be shitting in the bushes and probably end up with bugs crawling all over their hairy asses. Just saying. Before the white man came along blacks did not know what guns were. Just a little bit of education for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now given the fact whites drank out of the Thames river while dead bodies and feces of humans and animals floated up and down the river, had a rat infestation and ate eat other in he winter of 1620 because they were too dumb to know how to grow crops in America, perhaps you might want to ease up on your ignorance boy.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey boy, Africans gave the world cannibalism and the blacks in Africa knew very little about growing fruits and vegetables. Africans just ate whatever they could find off the land and that was it. Thanks to white people they now have an abundance of food to eat and have learned how to grow crops. I was in Egypt many years ago and saw Arab women cleaning their clothes and carpets in a rat dead cow infested canal. In those past days the whites had to do what they had to do to survive. You would too, ignorant boy.
Click to expand...

Hey monkey. Why is it you monkeys claim youre smart but you never know what you are talking about?  Do you know the main reason slaves from Africa were coveted by whites?  It was because we knew how to grow the cash crops that made whites wealthy.

When Rice Was King--Reading 1

*"The intricate steps involved in planting, cultivating, harvesting, and preparing rice required an immense labor force. Planters stated that African slaves were particularly suited to provide that labor force for two reasons: 1) rice was grown in some areas of Africa and there was evidence that some slaves were familiar with the methods of cultivation practiced there, and 2) it was thought that the slaves, by virtue of their racial characteristics, were better able than white laborers to withstand the extreme heat and humidity of the tidal swamps and therefore would be more productive workers."*


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
Click to expand...

Nothing stopping you now right?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites whining about white history month when its taught everyday of the year. SMDH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about having a day called "White History Month". We are always being taught about black history every day of the year. Get with the program, stunned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were taught Black history everyday you would know a Black man was responsible for your PC.
Click to expand...


Black history .


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
Click to expand...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
Click to expand...




impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
Click to expand...



Yup, that just about sums it all up. Those hook nose people are the real danger to white people.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that just about sums it all up. Those hook nose people are the real danger to white people.
Click to expand...

The real danger to white people is your history of inbreeding resulting in dangerous health problems and your recessive DNA. The sun hates you.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.
Click to expand...

Because we wore white in Africa all the time.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Africans the ones that enjoyed cannibalism and use to eat their enemies? Without white people you would still be shitting in the bushes and probably end up with bugs crawling all over their hairy asses. Just saying. Before the white man came along blacks did not know what guns were. Just a little bit of education for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now given the fact whites drank out of the Thames river while dead bodies and feces of humans and animals floated up and down the river, had a rat infestation and ate eat other in he winter of 1620 because they were too dumb to know how to grow crops in America, perhaps you might want to ease up on your ignorance boy.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brown folks have practiced ritualistic cannibalism for centuries, and not because they were starving to death but because their serpent-god commanded it.
Click to expand...




Why are all these non-Christian religions today are all about eating people, killing people, throwing people off roof tops, living among rats in the streets? Something is terribly wrong with their gods. Their gods do not appear to be civilized at all.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters



Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.

So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism over yet? As long as white people keep making little white girls and as long as little white girls keep craving dark meat, I think its kinda over for those two, what do you think? There are very very very few white families in America that don't have a Deshaun at their family reunions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)White people can thank Jewish Hollywood for making little white girls want to marry a black person. Hollywood also has been pushing homo TV shows to try and convince white people that the white gay life is fantastic. As long as white people can be convinced that they should marry a black or become queer then this shit will only get worse and white people will destroy themselves. Even feminazism had a hand in producing women who were told that they did not need a man to survive. Yet some of these idiots think that they do not need a man to have a baby. The mixing of the races is a recipe for genocide.
> 
> Here in Canada just about all commercials will show a white gay couple(never a black or Asian gay couple)or some white guy or gal linked up with a say a black and Asian man or woman. Even in America they are doing this also. Just watch and you will see it. There is no doubt that there is a program and agenda to make North America less white and more non-white. Just look at all the non-whites that are being allowed to immigrate to white countries all over the world. White people are under attack and many cannot or refuse to see this happening. They do this at their own peril. If most white people wnat to play dumb and stupid well that will be that but White people need to think about their children and grandchildren. They are the ones who are going to pay the price for our white stupidity and will they will reap what we sow. It's time for old whitey to wake the hell up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^ kind of nonsense is such weak, cowardly, paranoid garbage that it is almost comical anyone is still so arrested in their development as to seriously harbor infantile fears of such a sort. Talk about time to grow up...
Click to expand...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we wore white in Africa all the time.
Click to expand...



They hardly wore anything at all until the white man came along. What they wore then was not considered clothing. Feathers and animal skins were the flavor of the day way back then. Even today some Amazon tribes still run around naked.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Africans the ones that enjoyed cannibalism and use to eat their enemies? Without white people you would still be shitting in the bushes and probably end up with bugs crawling all over their hairy asses. Just saying. Before the white man came along blacks did not know what guns were. Just a little bit of education for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now given the fact whites drank out of the Thames river while dead bodies and feces of humans and animals floated up and down the river, had a rat infestation and ate eat other in he winter of 1620 because they were too dumb to know how to grow crops in America, perhaps you might want to ease up on your ignorance boy.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brown folks have practiced ritualistic cannibalism for centuries, and not because they were starving to death but because their serpent-god commanded it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all these non-Christian religions today are all about eating people, killing people, throwing people off roof tops, living among rats in the streets? Something is terribly wrong with their gods. Their gods do not appear to be civilized at all.
Click to expand...


Whites have done the same things.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism over yet? As long as white people keep making little white girls and as long as little white girls keep craving dark meat, I think its kinda over for those two, what do you think? There are very very very few white families in America that don't have a Deshaun at their family reunions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)White people can thank Jewish Hollywood for making little white girls want to marry a black person. Hollywood also has been pushing homo TV shows to try and convince white people that the white gay life is fantastic. As long as white people can be convinced that they should marry a black or become queer then this shit will only get worse and white people will destroy themselves. Even feminazism had a hand in producing women who were told that they did not need a man to survive. Yet some of these idiots think that they do not need a man to have a baby. The mixing of the races is a recipe for genocide.
> 
> Here in Canada just about all commercials will show a white gay couple(never a black or Asian gay couple)or some white guy or gal linked up with a say a black and Asian man or woman. Even in America they are doing this also. Just watch and you will see it. There is no doubt that there is a program and agenda to make North America less white and more non-white. Just look at all the non-whites that are being allowed to immigrate to white countries all over the world. White people are under attack and many cannot or refuse to see this happening. They do this at their own peril. If most white people wnat to play dumb and stupid well that will be that but White people need to think about their children and grandchildren. They are the ones who are going to pay the price for our white stupidity and will they will reap what we sow. It's time for old whitey to wake the hell up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^ kind of nonsense is such weak, cowardly, paranoid garbage that it is almost comical anyone is still so arrested in their development as to seriously harbor infantile fears of such a sort. Talk about time to grow up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179799
Click to expand...

i dont want to integrate with whites. No thanks. I'm good.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we wore white in Africa all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They hardly wore anything at all until the white man came along. What they wore then was not considered clothing. Feathers and animal skins were the flavor of the day way back then. Even today some Amazon tribes still run around naked.
Click to expand...


Why would you wear 3 layers of clothing in the heat  and humidity of the amazon region?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans have been away from their ancestral homelands just as long as white Americans have, if not longer. We've both lost touch with our cultural traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
Click to expand...


Crime has gone down in America.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we wore white in Africa all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They hardly wore anything at all until the white man came along. What they wore then was not considered clothing. Feathers and animal skins were the flavor of the day way back then. Even today some Amazon tribes still run around naked.
Click to expand...

Who told you that? More white "scholars"?  You do realize the Amazon is in S. America right?

Smart white people.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites whining about white history month when its taught everyday of the year. SMDH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about having a day called "White History Month". We are always being taught about black history every day of the year. Get with the program, stunned.
Click to expand...


No we have 11 months of white history.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we wore white in Africa all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They hardly wore anything at all until the white man came along. What they wore then was not considered clothing. Feathers and animal skins were the flavor of the day way back then. Even today some Amazon tribes still run around naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you wear 3 layers of clothing in the heat  and humidity of the amazon region?
Click to expand...

White people think its cold everywhere. This dumb one thinks the Amazon is in Africa.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we wore white in Africa all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They hardly wore anything at all until the white man came along. What they wore then was not considered clothing. Feathers and animal skins were the flavor of the day way back then. Even today some Amazon tribes still run around naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that? More white "scholars"?  You do realize the Amazon is in S. America right?
> 
> Smart white people.
Click to expand...


Yeah those people in the amazon should have worn 3 piece suits and fur coats when it's 120 degrees, then they would be civilized.

These are some really dumb people my brother.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism over yet? As long as white people keep making little white girls and as long as little white girls keep craving dark meat, I think its kinda over for those two, what do you think? There are very very very few white families in America that don't have a Deshaun at their family reunions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)White people can thank Jewish Hollywood for making little white girls want to marry a black person. Hollywood also has been pushing homo TV shows to try and convince white people that the white gay life is fantastic. As long as white people can be convinced that they should marry a black or become queer then this shit will only get worse and white people will destroy themselves. Even feminazism had a hand in producing women who were told that they did not need a man to survive. Yet some of these idiots think that they do not need a man to have a baby. The mixing of the races is a recipe for genocide.
> 
> Here in Canada just about all commercials will show a white gay couple(never a black or Asian gay couple)or some white guy or gal linked up with a say a black and Asian man or woman. Even in America they are doing this also. Just watch and you will see it. There is no doubt that there is a program and agenda to make North America less white and more non-white. Just look at all the non-whites that are being allowed to immigrate to white countries all over the world. White people are under attack and many cannot or refuse to see this happening. They do this at their own peril. If most white people wnat to play dumb and stupid well that will be that but White people need to think about their children and grandchildren. They are the ones who are going to pay the price for our white stupidity and will they will reap what we sow. It's time for old whitey to wake the hell up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^ kind of nonsense is such weak, cowardly, paranoid garbage that it is almost comical anyone is still so arrested in their development as to seriously harbor infantile fears of such a sort. Talk about time to grow up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179799
Click to expand...



Oh the joys of forced diversity and multiculturalism. Very soon pictures like that will be a very common thing to see in North America. There are many cities in Canada today where white people have become the minority. But thanks to our traitorous politically correct politicians we ain't seen nuttin' yet. Get to the back of the bus, white boy.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Racism over yet? As long as white people keep making little white girls and as long as little white girls keep craving dark meat, I think its kinda over for those two, what do you think? There are very very very few white families in America that don't have a Deshaun at their family reunions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)White people can thank Jewish Hollywood for making little white girls want to marry a black person. Hollywood also has been pushing homo TV shows to try and convince white people that the white gay life is fantastic. As long as white people can be convinced that they should marry a black or become queer then this shit will only get worse and white people will destroy themselves. Even feminazism had a hand in producing women who were told that they did not need a man to survive. Yet some of these idiots think that they do not need a man to have a baby. The mixing of the races is a recipe for genocide.
> 
> Here in Canada just about all commercials will show a white gay couple(never a black or Asian gay couple)or some white guy or gal linked up with a say a black and Asian man or woman. Even in America they are doing this also. Just watch and you will see it. There is no doubt that there is a program and agenda to make North America less white and more non-white. Just look at all the non-whites that are being allowed to immigrate to white countries all over the world. White people are under attack and many cannot or refuse to see this happening. They do this at their own peril. If most white people wnat to play dumb and stupid well that will be that but White people need to think about their children and grandchildren. They are the ones who are going to pay the price for our white stupidity and will they will reap what we sow. It's time for old whitey to wake the hell up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^ kind of nonsense is such weak, cowardly, paranoid garbage that it is almost comical anyone is still so arrested in their development as to seriously harbor infantile fears of such a sort. Talk about time to grow up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179799
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the joys of forced diversity and multiculturalism. Very soon pictures like that will be a very common thing to see in North America. There are many cities in Canada today where white people have become the minority. But thanks to our traitorous politically correct politicians we ain't seen nuttin' yet. Get to the back of the bus, white boy.
Click to expand...

If you be a good monkey we will just tolerate you.


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
Click to expand...

Hatred isn’t going to solve anything


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we wore white in Africa all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They hardly wore anything at all until the white man came along. What they wore then was not considered clothing. Feathers and animal skins were the flavor of the day way back then. Even today some Amazon tribes still run around naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you wear 3 layers of clothing in the heat  and humidity of the amazon region?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people think its cold everywhere. This dumb one thinks the Amazon is in Africa.
Click to expand...



I know that the Amazon is not in Africa, stunned. Did I say it was in Africa? I only just pointed that out mainly for a stunned liberal like you.


----------



## Rambunctious

*Is Racism Over Yet?*


Not until Reverend Jackson and Al Sharpton are dead


----------



## feduptaxpayer

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
Click to expand...



Tell that to the white hating racist here, not me. But maybe that is what white people need to do is to start to show a bit of racism themselves. Maybe it is about time that we started to stand up to these white haters a little more.


----------



## ValerieYanez

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
Click to expand...

White people cant go back in time


IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
Click to expand...

You left out that I included whites along with the other colors.....what is that about? That’s some chicken eating bird seed behavior


----------



## impuretrash

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
Click to expand...


Racist hate is ok as long as it's coming from a black guy, because it doesn't qualify as hate, but justice. This is one of the things I've learned from IM2 and Asclepias


----------



## ValerieYanez

feduptaxpayer said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the white hating racist here, not me. But maybe that is what white people need to do is to start to show a bit of racism themselves. Maybe it is about time that we started to stand up to these white haters a little more.
Click to expand...

I said to RACISTS . Not you.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we wore white in Africa all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They hardly wore anything at all until the white man came along. What they wore then was not considered clothing. Feathers and animal skins were the flavor of the day way back then. Even today some Amazon tribes still run around naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that? More white "scholars"?  You do realize the Amazon is in S. America right?
> 
> Smart white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah those people in the amazon should have worn 3 piece suits and fur coats when it's 120 degrees, then they would be civilized.
> 
> These are some really dumb people my brother.
Click to expand...


Now back to the Africans. .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you call me a racist, when you are the one that supports racist discrimination as a national policy.
> 
> 
> I wonder, is this your dishonesty speaking, or are you really so deluded that you believe the silly pap you spew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
Click to expand...


*Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
*
And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between us but air and opportunity right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that just about sums it all up. Those hook nose people are the real danger to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real danger to white people is your history of inbreeding resulting in dangerous health problems and your recessive DNA. The sun hates you.
Click to expand...



The real danger to white people are non-white people. I don't know anyone who porks their cousin?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
Click to expand...


The only thing that I can see that white people have learned from blacks is how to riot and commit violence. Are those the two things that you are talking about? Just asking.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that I can see that white people have learned from blacks is how to riot and commit violence. Are those the two things that you are talking about? Just asking.
Click to expand...

White people have been rioting and committing violence every since they appeared back in europe when they would eat the losing tribe.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179794
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing stopping you now right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that just about sums it all up. Those hook nose people are the real danger to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real danger to white people is your history of inbreeding resulting in dangerous health problems and your recessive DNA. The sun hates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The real danger to white people are non-white people. I don't know anyone who porks their cousin?
Click to expand...

Yes non whites do have dominant genes that kill youre recessive ones.  I know plenty of whites that pork their sisters, moms, cousins, dogs, and pigs.  However, I was speaking historically. Thats why I specifically said "history". Because of your penchant for inbreeding whites have a large number of malevolent genetic issues


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
Click to expand...

I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.  

Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
> Way to go, assholes.


.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the white hating racist here, not me. But maybe that is what white people need to do is to start to show a bit of racism themselves. Maybe it is about time that we started to stand up to these white haters a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said to RACISTS . Not you.
Click to expand...


But he is a racist.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where it belongs. But why is she wearing white? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Because we wore white in Africa all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They hardly wore anything at all until the white man came along. What they wore then was not considered clothing. Feathers and animal skins were the flavor of the day way back then. Even today some Amazon tribes still run around naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you wear 3 layers of clothing in the heat  and humidity of the amazon region?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people think its cold everywhere. This dumb one thinks the Amazon is in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Amazon is not in Africa, stunned. Did I say it was in Africa? I only just pointed that out mainly for a stunned liberal like you.
Click to expand...

Yes you said it was in Africa.  Its either that or you are not intelligent enough to signal your switch with a transitional device.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
> Way to go, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
> Way to go, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.
Click to expand...





 

*even the babies


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179807
Click to expand...

Congrats to her. Now what does that have to do with the claim that Black people cant teach themselves? Another white boy deflection?


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that I can see that white people have learned from blacks is how to riot and commit violence. Are those the two things that you are talking about? Just asking.
Click to expand...


I think that when you look at the history of this nation alone it renders this comment as ignorant and without merit.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179807
Click to expand...


Cape Town is not in Nigeria. And your picture?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist. I don't support racist discrimination as a national policy. What you claim is such policy is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
Click to expand...


So do more blacks get shot by police?


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
Click to expand...


Your hatred will not solve anything that is true.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> Because of your penchant for inbreeding whites have a large number of malevolent genetic issues



Cousin Marriage percentage by country:


 

First cousin marriages in Pakistani communities leading to 'appalling' disabilities among children


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
> Way to go, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
Click to expand...


Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
> Way to go, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
Click to expand...


No that would be  you. You see unkotare you are a dumb ass. You can't tell the difference between opposing racism and racism. You're dumb enough to call people who are making no claim of racial superiority the same as those who are. You're an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
> Way to go, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.
Click to expand...

You are too dumb to make up false history to prove white superiority. Like most monkeys you are just repeating the false history you were taught.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
> Way to go, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.
Click to expand...


Actually you repeat such history.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
> Way to go, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re all the same, the lot of y’all.
Click to expand...


You're mentally stunted.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race relations forum could be a place for interesting and important discussions. Instead, it has been very deliberately - from several directions - turned into a filthy, useless toilet.
> Way to go, assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re all the same, the lot of y’all.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking clown, you know that? I already asked you what white people should do in response to state-sanctioned anti-white racism but you refused to answer.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your penchant for inbreeding whites have a large number of malevolent genetic issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cousin Marriage percentage by country:
> View attachment 179809
> 
> First cousin marriages in Pakistani communities leading to 'appalling' disabilities among children
Click to expand...


Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds

*But the Cornell study, published in the journal Nature Thursday, indicates that Europeans went through a second "population bottleneck," probably about 30,000 years ago, when the ancestral population was again reduced to relatively few in number.

The doubly diluted genetic diversity has allowed "bad" mutations to build up in the European population, something that the more genetically varied African population has had more success in weeding out.*


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re all the same, the lot of y’all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking clown, you know that? I already asked you what white people should do in response to state-sanctioned anti-white racism but you refused to answer.
Click to expand...


He can't answer because that's imaginary.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your penchant for inbreeding whites have a large number of malevolent genetic issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cousin Marriage percentage by country:
> View attachment 179809
> 
> First cousin marriages in Pakistani communities leading to 'appalling' disabilities among children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> *But the Cornell study, published in the journal Nature Thursday, indicates that Europeans went through a second "population bottleneck," probably about 30,000 years ago, when the ancestral population was again reduced to relatively few in number.
> 
> The doubly diluted genetic diversity has allowed "bad" mutations to build up in the European population, something that the more genetically varied African population has had more success in weeding out.*
Click to expand...


Nice clickbait headline there, but I guess they would have been accused of racism if they led with:

*Native Americans had the least genetic diversity of all
*
Also, we're talking about inbreeding in the modern era, not hundreds of thousands of years ago. North africa and the middle east are the undisputed kings of cousin-fucking.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really it has come from one direction. Only one direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re all the same, the lot of y’all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking clown, you know that? I already asked you what white people should do in response to state-sanctioned anti-white racism but you refused to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't answer because that's imaginary.
Click to expand...


Affirmative action is literally state sanctioned anti-white discrimination.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your penchant for inbreeding whites have a large number of malevolent genetic issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cousin Marriage percentage by country:
> View attachment 179809
> 
> First cousin marriages in Pakistani communities leading to 'appalling' disabilities among children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> *But the Cornell study, published in the journal Nature Thursday, indicates that Europeans went through a second "population bottleneck," probably about 30,000 years ago, when the ancestral population was again reduced to relatively few in number.
> 
> The doubly diluted genetic diversity has allowed "bad" mutations to build up in the European population, something that the more genetically varied African population has had more success in weeding out.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice clickbait headline there, but I guess they would have been accused of racism if they led with:
> 
> *Native Americans had the least genetic diversity of all
> *
> Also, we're talking about inbreeding in the modern era, not hundreds of thousands of years ago. North africa and the middle east are the undisputed kings of cousin-fucking.
Click to expand...


But we live in America and we are talking about  the modern American white racist.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re all the same, the lot of y’all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking clown, you know that? I already asked you what white people should do in response to state-sanctioned anti-white racism but you refused to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't answer because that's imaginary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is literally state sanctioned anti-white discrimination.
Click to expand...


Nope. Whites get the majority of all opportunities under this policy. Don't bring up quotas because those only happen when a company shows it's still practicing racial discrimination against people of color.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your penchant for inbreeding whites have a large number of malevolent genetic issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cousin Marriage percentage by country:
> View attachment 179809
> 
> First cousin marriages in Pakistani communities leading to 'appalling' disabilities among children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> *But the Cornell study, published in the journal Nature Thursday, indicates that Europeans went through a second "population bottleneck," probably about 30,000 years ago, when the ancestral population was again reduced to relatively few in number.
> 
> The doubly diluted genetic diversity has allowed "bad" mutations to build up in the European population, something that the more genetically varied African population has had more success in weeding out.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice clickbait headline there, but I guess they would have been accused of racism if they led with:
> 
> *Native Americans had the least genetic diversity of all
> *
> Also, we're talking about inbreeding in the modern era, not hundreds of thousands of years ago. North africa and the middle east are the undisputed kings of cousin-fucking.
Click to expand...

No it wouldnt have been racist. It would be science.

No we were talking about white people and the effects of their historical inbreeding. I should know. I am the one that brought it up.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the most cartoonish racists to fill the forum with predictable, irrational, repetitive nonsense. You are absolutely the same sort of racist idiot as ptbw and the rest of your ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re all the same, the lot of y’all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking clown, you know that? I already asked you what white people should do in response to state-sanctioned anti-white racism but you refused to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't answer because that's imaginary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is literally state sanctioned anti-white discrimination.
Click to expand...

Whites had affirmative action for 400 years here in the US.


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatred will not solve anything that is true.
Click to expand...

Where do you get I have hatred? A guess?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Africans the ones that enjoyed cannibalism and use to eat their enemies? Without white people you would still be shitting in the bushes and probably end up with bugs crawling all over their hairy asses. Just saying. Before the white man came along blacks did not know what guns were. Just a little bit of education for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now given the fact whites drank out of the Thames river while dead bodies and feces of humans and animals floated up and down the river, had a rat infestation and ate eat other in he winter of *1620 *because they were too dumb to know how to grow crops in America, perhaps you might want to ease up on your ignorance boy.  Just saying.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile, shitskins are about to run out of water *this year*.

Cape Town, South Africa, will likely run out of water by April - CNN


----------



## impuretrash

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatred will not solve anything that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get I have hatred? A guess?
Click to expand...


If you don't hate whitey, you're _racist_.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and PTBW don't make up false history to prove white superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re all the same, the lot of y’all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking clown, you know that? I already asked you what white people should do in response to state-sanctioned anti-white racism but you refused to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't answer because that's imaginary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is literally state sanctioned anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had affirmative action for 400 years here in the US.
Click to expand...

Whites worked and picked other whites to work, the country became one of the strongest in the world. You call that affirmative action? I call that merit.


----------



## ValerieYanez

impuretrash said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatred will not solve anything that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get I have hatred? A guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't hate whitey, you're _racist_.
Click to expand...

Seems so


----------



## impuretrash

ValerieYanez said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatred will not solve anything that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get I have hatred? A guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't hate whitey, you're _racist_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems so
Click to expand...


Welcome to the club, your hood and armband are in the mail.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the white racists and the black racists and the brown racists and the albino racists and the color blind racists etc. I’m going to tell you how the cow ate the cabbage. We are all American here and team work makes the dream work. So kick back, cut a piece of American apple pie and relax with you’re colorful brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, you can't call a people racists after they get told how they are inferior by whites and treated hat way for 241yars including right now when they say fuck those whites telling me I am inferior. That's what you are calling back, brown etc., racism and that's damn stupid.  So I'm telling you how the cow ate the cabbage. You are talking about chickens eating  birdseed.
> 
> So let me know when we have a team, not one group deciding there is a team when there isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hatred isn’t going to solve anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatred will not solve anything that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get I have hatred? A guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't hate whitey, you're _racist_.
Click to expand...

Stop whining.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it's been. We were denied our traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
Click to expand...

What's this recessive genes and downfall stuff about?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not denying that. Slave owners didn't want their slaves practicing their african religions. Similar to how early Christians came to Europe and wiped out all the heathen religions at the point of a sword.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this recessive genes and downfall stuff about?
Click to expand...

Its about how nature hates you and your women instinctively seek out dominant genes to breed with.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this recessive genes and downfall stuff about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its about how nature hates you and your women instinctively seek out dominant genes to breed with.
Click to expand...

???


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re all the same, the lot of y’all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking clown, you know that? I already asked you what white people should do in response to state-sanctioned anti-white racism but you refused to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't answer because that's imaginary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is literally state sanctioned anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had affirmative action for 400 years here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites worked and picked other whites to work, the country became one of the strongest in the world. You call that affirmative action? I call that merit.
Click to expand...

No whites worked and died out due to being weak so the remaining whites tried NA's before eventually settling on Blacks to work for free. After slavery was over whites picked other whites to work and called Blacks lazy because they couldnt get jobs.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That picture reminds me of the good old days when America was pretty much all white and civilized. But now, well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this recessive genes and downfall stuff about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its about how nature hates you and your women instinctively seek out dominant genes to breed with.
Click to expand...


"muh melanated dick"


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this recessive genes and downfall stuff about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its about how nature hates you and your women instinctively seek out dominant genes to breed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ???
Click to expand...

Arent you one of those dumb white guys always talking about how smart whites are? How much more simple do you need me to make it for you?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Diversity is our strength! Nevermind the skyrocketing crime rates, it's just growing pains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this recessive genes and downfall stuff about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its about how nature hates you and your women instinctively seek out dominant genes to breed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "muh melanated dick"
Click to expand...

even your own women dont want your little dead fish looking minnow inside them.


----------



## Lastamender

*"NO WHITES ALLOWED"? Colleges Publish Magazine and Ask for Space Where White People are NOT Welcome #NoWhitesAllowed * 100PercentFedUp.com*


----------



## Asclepias

Lastamender said:


> *"NO WHITES ALLOWED"? Colleges Publish Magazine and Ask for Space Where White People are NOT Welcome #NoWhitesAllowed * 100PercentFedUp.com*


Good stuff.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking clown, you know that? I already asked you what white people should do in response to state-sanctioned anti-white racism but you refused to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't answer because that's imaginary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affirmative action is literally state sanctioned anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites had affirmative action for 400 years here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites worked and picked other whites to work, the country became one of the strongest in the world. You call that affirmative action? I call that merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites worked and died out due to being weak so the remaining whites tried NA's before eventually settling on Blacks to work for free. After slavery was over whites picked other whites to work and called Blacks lazy because they couldnt get jobs.
Click to expand...


In other words, whites were intelligent enough to use dumb animals like oxen and negroes to perform menial tasks so the whites could devote more of their time to inventing better ways of doing things. When whites developed machinery and computers, dumb shitskins like you became obsolete as menial tasks were performed by machines which needed to be operated by intelligent whites.



Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I heard and it's all about non-whites these days. It's more like diversity/multiculturalism will be our white downfall or as some call it white racial genocide. The white pain is only just beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Your recessive genes are your downfall. Youre doomed to disappear. Nature will make sure youre bred back into the human gene pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this recessive genes and downfall stuff about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its about how nature hates you and your women instinctively seek out dominant genes to breed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arent you one of those dumb white guys always talking about how smart whites are? How much more simple do you need me to make it for you?
Click to expand...

I'd ask you to make a coherent argument and post some supporting evidence, but I suspect that request will be similar to asking a cockroach to play chess.


----------



## Lastamender

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NO WHITES ALLOWED"? Colleges Publish Magazine and Ask for Space Where White People are NOT Welcome #NoWhitesAllowed * 100PercentFedUp.com*
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff.
Click to expand...

Sure, it shows Blacks are being used to promote division and they think all this is their idea. Dumb, stupid, dumb.

Looks like racism will live as long as Blacks do.


----------



## Asclepias

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NO WHITES ALLOWED"? Colleges Publish Magazine and Ask for Space Where White People are NOT Welcome #NoWhitesAllowed * 100PercentFedUp.com*
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it shows Blacks are being used to promote division and they think all this is their idea. Dumb, stupid, dumb.
> 
> Looks like racism will live as long as Blacks do.
Click to expand...

Ok colonizer.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Acliepas = bgrouse, 100%


Dont insult me by calling me white.


----------



## impuretrash

Lastamender said:


> *"NO WHITES ALLOWED"? Colleges Publish Magazine and Ask for Space Where White People are NOT Welcome #NoWhitesAllowed * 100PercentFedUp.com*


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acliepas = bgrouse, 100%
> 
> 
> 
> Dont insult me by calling me white.
Click to expand...

Yeah! He's proud of his stupidity and turd-colored skin!


----------



## Lastamender

impuretrash said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NO WHITES ALLOWED"? Colleges Publish Magazine and Ask for Space Where White People are NOT Welcome #NoWhitesAllowed * 100PercentFedUp.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179813
Click to expand...

Somalia does not have a flag, or has one that looks like underwear?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Acliepas = bgrouse, 100%





 

 

Exactly the same.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NO WHITES ALLOWED"? Colleges Publish Magazine and Ask for Space Where White People are NOT Welcome #NoWhitesAllowed * 100PercentFedUp.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179813
Click to expand...


Let me know when that applies to all college admissions, housing  and jobs.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acliepas = bgrouse, 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179814 View attachment 179815
> 
> Exactly the same.
Click to expand...



_*Exactly*_ the same.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acliepas = bgrouse, 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179814 View attachment 179815
> 
> Exactly the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _*Exactly*_ the same.
Click to expand...


Only to the very stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acliepas = bgrouse, 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179814 View attachment 179815
> 
> Exactly the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _*Exactly*_ the same.
Click to expand...

Thats low.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
Click to expand...



Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.

My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part



Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing at you. That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> YOu call white people racist without anything that any reasonable person would consider an actual reason.
> 
> 
> You love doing that. You love calling white people vile names without just cause, while knowing that they are not allowed to respond in kind.
> 
> 
> Hey, you ever talk to any white person like that in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
Click to expand...


You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think. 

It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge. 

As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.

That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.

This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed. 

No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it. 

The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people. 

Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.

No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.

You have no point that is even .worth discussing.

And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"

If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.

Get to work.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're funny. It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge. As I often some if the racist assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what ypu think us insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get you feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was hostile land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to liberate the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible
> 
> Like it or not. It's your choice, case closed. You have no point that even makes sense..
Click to expand...


AMEN!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
Click to expand...


What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a racist, you are an asshole for falsely accusing me of that.
> 
> 
> You do support racist discrimination, you have been very clear in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do more blacks get shot by police?
Click to expand...


If their rate of violent criminality is so much higher...........probably.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
Click to expand...


Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?

You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do more blacks get shot by police?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If their rate of violent criminality is so much higher...........probably.
Click to expand...


Keep running Forrest.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> 
> You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.
Click to expand...



If our countries are so terrible then why do all the brown people want to come here?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> 
> You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If our countries are so terrible then why do all the brown people want to come here?
> 
> View attachment 179831
Click to expand...


You don't have any countries.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> 
> You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.
Click to expand...


*Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
*
Is that why the black crime rate is so high?
Is that why the black unwed birth rate is so high?
Is that why the black dropout rate is so high?
Whitey?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do more blacks get shot by police?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If their rate of violent criminality is so much higher...........probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
Click to expand...


Keep whining, bro.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> You don't have any countries.



Weak deflection, why can't you just answer the question?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have any countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weak deflection, why can't you just answer the question?
Click to expand...


I did.

Most of their problems are result of white government decisions, so why shouldn't they?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have any countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weak deflection, why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Most of their problems are result of white government decisions, so why shouldn't they?
Click to expand...


LOL. Well if there's anything the white man has invented, it's everyone else's problems amirite


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> 
> You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If our countries are so terrible then why do all the brown people want to come here?
> 
> View attachment 179831
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have any countries.
Click to expand...

Because you stole them all from us.


----------



## Paul Essien

feduptaxpayer said:


> (X)You are not getting the picture. There is no White History Month celebrated something that says we are here. That is always kept hidden. Why would white people want to celebrate Black or Latino months but not be allowed to celebrate their own white history month. It is not racist to want to do so. After all it was the white people that found and built up North America and why cannot they celebrate that fact. The people that are against a White History Month are people who hate white people. Short, sweet and simple.


Is this you ?






There is white history month

It's called Jan, Feb. Mar, Apr, May, Jun, July, Aug, Sep, Oct, Nov, Dec

White History Month is the month that never ends. But you're so used to how society favors white ppl that you don't notice it and think of it as just normal. White people's contributions have never been ignored so for you to demand special time to teach about the people that every1 has already learned about from the start is insane.
.


----------



## Paul Essien

feduptaxpayer said:


> (X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. .








South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.






Never again

If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.

Questions ?

1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_

You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.

On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.






I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back

2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_

Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general

Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.

The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.

Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?

And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.

This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.

Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.

White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?

I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)

Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.

Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.

Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.


----------



## AKIP

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
Click to expand...


Racism is like radiation....the longer one is exposed to it.....the more damage and mutations that it causes. Three centuries of the radiation of white racism has created cultural, economic, psychological, social, physical and geographical mutations for blacks.


----------



## AKIP

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> 
> You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If our countries are so terrible then why do all the brown people want to come here?
> 
> View attachment 179831
Click to expand...


They are simply following their nations resources.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you not a racist when you believe that the black race is in an economically inferior condition to whites due to something INNATE within blacks not shared to the same degree and kind within whites? That alone makes you a racist.
> 
> Those who think they are not racist because their belief is based upon TRUTHS....are the MOST racist of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
Click to expand...

You failed so why dont you move back to France?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> 
> You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If our countries are so terrible then why do all the brown people want to come here?
Click to expand...

Probably trying to recover stolen artifacts and resources.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> 
> You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> *
> Is that why the black crime rate is so high?
> Is that why the black unwed birth rate is so high?
> Is that why the black dropout rate is so high?
> Whitey?
Click to expand...

Yes.
Yes
Yes


----------



## Paul Essien

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Is that why the black crime rate is so high?


There is no bigger crime than racism.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Is that why the black unwed birth rate is so high?


Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find. Proper northern European. Real white. Blond hair, blue eyes. Proper Ayran stock n all that sh*t. Right ?) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness and unwed birth rate ?







Toddsterpatriot said:


> Is that why the black dropout rate is so high?


And how does black people dropping out of school affect white people ?

So you really care about black people in education then ?


----------



## Mickiel

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the black crime rate is so high?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bigger crime than racism.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the black unwed birth rate is so high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find. Proper northern European. Real white. Blond hair, blue eyes. Proper Ayran stock n all that sh*t. Right ?) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness and unwed birth rate ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the black dropout rate is so high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black people dropping out of school affect white people ?
> 
> So you really care about black people in education then ?
Click to expand...



I like the way you express yourself Paul, keep doing it young man : I certainly am proud to see you extend your consciousness in the areas you do here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Paul Essien said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
Click to expand...


*Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
*
What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
Expect the same to happen in South Africa.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

AKIP said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X) So, just what have black people done to advance the American society and made America great? What did they ever invent that made life easy for the white people? I do believe that they did create and invented welfare. But hey.
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is like radiation....the longer one is exposed to it.....the more damage and mutations that it causes. Three centuries of the radiation of white racism has created cultural, economic, psychological, social, physical and geographical mutations for blacks.
Click to expand...


*Racism is like radiation....the longer one is exposed to it.....the more damage and mutations that it causes. 
*
Your only hope is to escape to a non-racist country. Perhaps in Africa?
Let me know when you find one.......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> 
> You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> *
> Is that why the black crime rate is so high?
> Is that why the black unwed birth rate is so high?
> Is that why the black dropout rate is so high?
> Whitey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> Yes
> Yes
Click to expand...


Awww...poor blacks.
Just like Obama, can't do nuffin..........


----------



## Mickiel

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
Click to expand...


7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Paul Essien said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the black crime rate is so high?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bigger crime than racism.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the black unwed birth rate is so high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find. Proper northern European. Real white. Blond hair, blue eyes. Proper Ayran stock n all that sh*t. Right ?) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness and unwed birth rate ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the black dropout rate is so high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black people dropping out of school affect white people ?
> 
> So you really care about black people in education then ?
Click to expand...


*There is no bigger crime than racism.
*
DERP!

*Can you explain to me why Iceland.... has the highest rates for father-lesness and unwed birth rate ?
*
If I had to guess, it's due to a socialist safety net.

It is interesting that Iceland's rate is less than the rate for America blacks.

*And how does black people dropping out of school affect white people ?*​
Well, here in Chicago, it raises the crime rate.​​*So you really care about black people in education then ?*​
Tired of wasting my Chicago property taxes on Chicago schools.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Mickiel said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
Click to expand...


Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.

_It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _

_ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _

_ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years. 

How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
_
Maybe they need some black farmers?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats why Africans are the highest educated demographic in the US.
> 
> Data show Nigerians the most educated in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about being born here that makes our blacks fail at such high rates?
> Maybe African-Americans should all move to Nigeria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> 
> You've accomplished nothing without making laws denying others the right to compete, you create a system hat has the most prisoners on eat, and that same social system has been a constant fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why is it that whites cannot understand thy are the ones that failed?
> *
> Is that why the black crime rate is so high?
> Is that why the black unwed birth rate is so high?
> Is that why the black dropout rate is so high?
> Whitey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> Yes
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww...poor blacks.
> Just like Obama, can't do nuffin..........
Click to expand...

Awwww...poor whites.
Just like Drumpf, always fucking something up....


----------



## Mickiel

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
Click to expand...



Hey, whatever helps.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about education? Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions. Without Blacks you would still be scratching your hairy asses outside your caves after snacking on your neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do more blacks get shot by police?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If their rate of violent criminality is so much higher...........probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
Click to expand...


You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
Click to expand...

Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people educated your ancestors on 2 different occasions.
> *
> And now you guys can't even educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do more blacks get shot by police?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If their rate of violent criminality is so much higher...........probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
Click to expand...


I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do more blacks get shot by police?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If their rate of violent criminality is so much higher...........probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
Click to expand...

You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
Click to expand...

*
Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people.
*
Yup, who cares if that causes blacks to starve, eh?
*
 It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
*
Sure, with a couple of hundred thousand savages barely scraping out an existence. Fine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If their rate of violent criminality is so much higher...........probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
Click to expand...


Yup. Because rates require division.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people.
> *
> Yup, who cares if that causes blacks to starve, eh?
> *
> It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> *
> Sure, with a couple of hundred thousand savages barely scraping out an existence. Fine.
Click to expand...

Those are called Black people problems. Stop whining and pretending you care monkey.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
Click to expand...

Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do more blacks get shot by police?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If their rate of violent criminality is so much higher...........probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
Click to expand...


My math is just fine. You lack the manhood to face the truth. You sit down to pee.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
Click to expand...


That does explain why you can't go further.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If their rate of violent criminality is so much higher...........probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My math is just fine. You lack the manhood to face the truth. You sit down to pee.
Click to expand...


Keep whining, bro.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
Click to expand...

It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
Click to expand...


That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police. Because the little lie you have used all the time will be crushed and shoved directly up your....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
Click to expand...


I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My math is just fine. You lack the manhood to face the truth. You sit down to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
Click to expand...


I don't see any whining in me saying you're a b--ch.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police. Because the little lie you have used all the time will be crushed and shoved directly up your....
Click to expand...


*That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police. 
*
If you have a source on that topic, post it.
Or whine some more..........


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
Click to expand...

Look, blacks are as stupid as hell. That is why they are failures globally. What else do you want?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My math is just fine. You lack the manhood to face the truth. You sit down to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see any whining in me saying you're a b--ch.
Click to expand...


You've been whining about whites causing black failure, probably for decades.
Did it work?
Are blacks more successful because of your whining?


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police. Because the little lie you have used all the time will be crushed and shoved directly up your....
Click to expand...

Blacks are criminals and losers the world wide. This is not a uniquely American problem.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
Click to expand...

I agree. You deflect alot.


----------



## AKIP

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, blacks are as stupid as hell. That is why they are failures globally. What else do you want?
Click to expand...

Let me ask you a question. When the world is destroyed......what race will mostly likely have created the instrument of destruction? Eventually, at your pace, you will make the planet uninhabitable. This is why you have to be constantly explorers...seeking out new worlds....because you eventually destroy/exhaust the world that you have. I do not know which will come first, you all destroying the world or you all gene pool shrink down and or get turned of color through inter racial relationships. .


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, blacks are as stupid as hell. That is why they are failures globally. What else do you want?
Click to expand...

Says the guy from the race that had to be educated twice before they got the hang of civilization.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
Click to expand...


Whites commit the most crimes, The only rate that counts is the total.  10 million arrests made whites made up 7 plus million. That rate means whites are arrested for more than 7 out of very 10 crimes. So you ain't addressing a damn thing with your selective use of per capita. son.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> 
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. You deflect alot.
Click to expand...


Division is racist.
Don't get me started on multiplication..........a white plot.


----------



## Asclepias

AKIP said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> 
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, blacks are as stupid as hell. That is why they are failures globally. What else do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me ask you a question. When the world is destroyed......what race will mostly likely have created the instrument of destruction? Eventually, at your pace, you will make the planet uninhabitable. This is why you have to be constantly explorers...seeking out new worlds....because you eventually destroy/exhaust the world that you have. I do not know which will come from, you all destroying the world or you all gene pool shrink down and gets turned of color through inter racial relationships. .
Click to expand...

White people come with the mindset of lacking genetically. They had very little resources in europe. Nature hates them and actively attacks them with the sun. Their genes are in a mess due to inbreeding. Basically they are destined to be fuckups.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police. Because the little lie you have used all the time will be crushed and shoved directly up your....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police.
> *
> If you have a source on that topic, post it.
> Or whine some more..........
Click to expand...


Nope. Answer the question.

Or remain my little b----..

Now go fetch my smokes.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. You deflect alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Division is racist.
> Don't get me started on multiplication..........a white plot.
Click to expand...

Division was first done by Black people It cant be racist.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. You deflect alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Division is racist.
> Don't get me started on multiplication..........a white plot.
Click to expand...


Toddy is a scared little boy who can't face the truth.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> 
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most crimes, The only rate that counts is the total.  10 million arrests made whites made up 7 plus million. That rate means whites are arrested for more than 7 out of very 10 crimes. So you ain't addressing a damn thing with your selective use of per capita. son.
Click to expand...


*Whites commit the most crimes, 
*
Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police. Because the little lie you have used all the time will be crushed and shoved directly up your....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police.
> *
> If you have a source on that topic, post it.
> Or whine some more..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Answer the question.
> 
> Or remain my little b----..
> 
> Now go fetch my smokes.
Click to expand...


Sure thing, Sambo.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. You deflect alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Division is racist.
> Don't get me started on multiplication..........a white plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Division was first done by Black people It cant be racist.
Click to expand...


It must be racist, that's why so few blacks can do it today.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most crimes, The only rate that counts is the total.  10 million arrests made whites made up 7 plus million. That rate means whites are arrested for more than 7 out of very 10 crimes. So you ain't addressing a damn thing with your selective use of per capita. son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit the most crimes,
> *
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
Click to expand...

Your own history books make your second statement a lie.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. You deflect alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Division is racist.
> Don't get me started on multiplication..........a white plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Division was first done by Black people It cant be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be racist, that's why so few blacks can do it today.
Click to expand...

All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?  Just because you whites have a problem with it doesnt mean we do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. You deflect alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Division is racist.
> Don't get me started on multiplication..........a white plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Division was first done by Black people It cant be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be racist, that's why so few blacks can do it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?  Just because you whites have a problem with it doesnt mean we do.
Click to expand...

*
All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt? 
*
IM2 can't.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. You deflect alot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Division is racist.
> Don't get me started on multiplication..........a white plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Division was first done by Black people It cant be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be racist, that's why so few blacks can do it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?  Just because you whites have a problem with it doesnt mean we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?
> *
> IM2 can't.
Click to expand...

Of course he can. As a white guy you aren't smart enough to do division.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Division is racist.
> Don't get me started on multiplication..........a white plot.
> 
> 
> 
> Division was first done by Black people It cant be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be racist, that's why so few blacks can do it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?  Just because you whites have a problem with it doesnt mean we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?
> *
> IM2 can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he can. As a white guy you aren't smart enough to do division.
Click to expand...


He said the only rate that mattered was the total.

Was he lying, or really, really stupid?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Division was first done by Black people It cant be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be racist, that's why so few blacks can do it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?  Just because you whites have a problem with it doesnt mean we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?
> *
> IM2 can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he can. As a white guy you aren't smart enough to do division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said the only rate that mattered was the total.
> 
> Was he lying, or really, really stupid?
Click to expand...

That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rates dont apply when you say whites make up the vast number of criminals. All thats required is the ability to count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most crimes, The only rate that counts is the total.  10 million arrests made whites made up 7 plus million. That rate means whites are arrested for more than 7 out of very 10 crimes. So you ain't addressing a damn thing with your selective use of per capita. son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit the most crimes,
> *
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
Click to expand...


Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most crimes, The only rate that counts is the total.  10 million arrests made whites made up 7 plus million. That rate means whites are arrested for more than 7 out of very 10 crimes. So you ain't addressing a damn thing with your selective use of per capita. son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit the most crimes,
> *
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
Click to expand...

He cant count so dont try getting him to add.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police. Because the little lie you have used all the time will be crushed and shoved directly up your....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's why you can't answer the question of whether more whites or blacks get shot by police.
> *
> If you have a source on that topic, post it.
> Or whine some more..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Answer the question.
> 
> Or remain my little b----..
> 
> Now go fetch my smokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing, Sambo.
Click to expand...


Lookee here he called me Sambo. Wow that one hurt. LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be racist, that's why so few blacks can do it today.
> 
> 
> 
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?  Just because you whites have a problem with it doesnt mean we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?
> *
> IM2 can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he can. As a white guy you aren't smart enough to do division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said the only rate that mattered was the total.
> 
> Was he lying, or really, really stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.
Click to expand...


*That is the only "rate". 
*
That's not a rate, moron.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?  Just because you whites have a problem with it doesnt mean we do.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?
> *
> IM2 can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he can. As a white guy you aren't smart enough to do division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said the only rate that mattered was the total.
> 
> Was he lying, or really, really stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is the only "rate".
> *
> That's not a rate, moron.
Click to expand...

I know you idiot. Thats why I put quotes around it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does explain why you can't go further.
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most crimes, The only rate that counts is the total.  10 million arrests made whites made up 7 plus million. That rate means whites are arrested for more than 7 out of very 10 crimes. So you ain't addressing a damn thing with your selective use of per capita. son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit the most crimes,
> *
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
Click to expand...


And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
Despite being only 13% of the population.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?  Just because you whites have a problem with it doesnt mean we do.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?
> *
> IM2 can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he can. As a white guy you aren't smart enough to do division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said the only rate that mattered was the total.
> 
> Was he lying, or really, really stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is the only "rate".
> *
> That's not a rate, moron.
Click to expand...


It's a rate and it is the only rate that counts.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All Blacks can do it today. Who told you they couldnt?
> *
> IM2 can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he can. As a white guy you aren't smart enough to do division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said the only rate that mattered was the total.
> 
> Was he lying, or really, really stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is the only "rate".
> *
> That's not a rate, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you idiot. Thats why I put quotes around it.
Click to expand...


Help your buddy, he thinks it is.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely explains why you cant go further. You didnt address the point so you dont get to change to another subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most crimes, The only rate that counts is the total.  10 million arrests made whites made up 7 plus million. That rate means whites are arrested for more than 7 out of very 10 crimes. So you ain't addressing a damn thing with your selective use of per capita. son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit the most crimes,
> *
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
Click to expand...


Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.

Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.

So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.







Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he can. As a white guy you aren't smart enough to do division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said the only rate that mattered was the total.
> 
> Was he lying, or really, really stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is the only "rate".
> *
> That's not a rate, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you idiot. Thats why I put quotes around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your buddy, he thinks it is.
Click to expand...


Nah, help yourself because you're getting a  brutal beat down.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he can. As a white guy you aren't smart enough to do division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said the only rate that mattered was the total.
> 
> Was he lying, or really, really stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is the only "rate".
> *
> That's not a rate, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you idiot. Thats why I put quotes around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your buddy, he thinks it is.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure he thinks you are an idiot just like I do.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said the only rate that mattered was the total.
> 
> Was he lying, or really, really stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is the only "rate".
> *
> That's not a rate, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you idiot. Thats why I put quotes around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your buddy, he thinks it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure he thinks you are an idiot just like I do.
Click to expand...


Exactamundo my brother.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)In South Africa white apartheid was abolished. Now the black Africans are going to do to the white people what the white people were suppose to have done to them even though it was the white people who went to SA and did something with the place. This is called reverse racism. White farmers in SA are about to lose all their white farms and all to be handed over to blacks. This is called reverse racism. This is what happens when white people give up an inch. They end up losing a mile. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people.
> *
> Yup, who cares if that causes blacks to starve, eh?
> *
> It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> *
> Sure, with a couple of hundred thousand savages barely scraping out an existence. Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are called Black people problems. Stop whining and pretending you care monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people.
> *
> Yup, who cares if that causes blacks to starve, eh?
> *
> It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> *
> Sure, with a couple of hundred thousand savages barely scraping out an existence. Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep running Forrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep whining, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one whining. Why can't we have white history month? Affirmative action is unfair to whites. The white man is losing his countries. White genocide. I can go on and on with the song that  ever ends- Whitey crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not whining about math. Just pointing out your ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You monkeys always whine about math. "theres more whites in the US. Thats why they are most of the criminals"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Because rates require division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
Click to expand...



Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I address the much higher rates of black criminality all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most crimes, The only rate that counts is the total.  10 million arrests made whites made up 7 plus million. That rate means whites are arrested for more than 7 out of very 10 crimes. So you ain't addressing a damn thing with your selective use of per capita. son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit the most crimes,
> *
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
Click to expand...


*Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
*
And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.

* Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
*
Sounds serious!!
Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said the only rate that mattered was the total.
> 
> Was he lying, or really, really stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is the only "rate".
> *
> That's not a rate, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you idiot. Thats why I put quotes around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your buddy, he thinks it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure he thinks you are an idiot just like I do.
Click to expand...


Based on his IQ, his "thinking" isn't too clear.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
Click to expand...


2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again
> 
> If I come into your home and try take over you and your family and put you under my heel for generations. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get me out of your home.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> 1) "_*But...they're using violence. They're killing whites*"_
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understand.
> 
> On August the 6th in 1945 USA President Trueman gave the Japanese 48hrs to comply and when they didn't dropped the bomb in Hiroshima and Nagasaki on men women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the white man do in S.Africa was an act of war and in a war white ppl don't get to decide how black people react to your bullsh*t. Bitching about this on some forum is means nothing. Day by day. Black people are getting there stolen land back
> 
> 2) "_*But only us smart high IQ white people can farm*"_
> 
> Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> 
> Now of course. I never forget we live in a system of white supremacy. So once the native South Africans have taken their land back from Europeans we can only expect USAID, The IMF & World Bank to send in the economic hit men to sabotage the economy of South Africa just like they do to all nations that refuse to be European puppets.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> Black people had to fight wars for their freedom in many African nations yet hypocritically white supremacists say Africa is a sh*thole. But yet they will go to war over it ? How does that work ?
> 
> And now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba one of the greatest black leaders to emerge was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa and Africans have never seen any of the profits. How much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regime. You seem quite smitten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in S.Africa who were just trying to make due (Let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population)
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I, on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Observe - Find your own understanding outside the books or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment. Because that means I'm blazing my own path and as long as I keep moving then it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
Click to expand...

Awesome. As long as it doesnt have whites owning any land or resources thats a step forward.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit the most crimes, The only rate that counts is the total.  10 million arrests made whites made up 7 plus million. That rate means whites are arrested for more than 7 out of very 10 crimes. So you ain't addressing a damn thing with your selective use of per capita. son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whites commit the most crimes,
> *
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
Click to expand...


*Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the only "rate". What do you think saying there are more white criminals than Black means?  Never mind. I keep forgetting you cant count either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That is the only "rate".
> *
> That's not a rate, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you idiot. Thats why I put quotes around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your buddy, he thinks it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure he thinks you are an idiot just like I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on his IQ, his "thinking" isn't too clear.
Click to expand...


I can guarantee my IQ is higher than yours.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whites commit the most crimes,
> *
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
Click to expand...


*Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*

There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That is the only "rate".
> *
> That's not a rate, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you idiot. Thats why I put quotes around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your buddy, he thinks it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure he thinks you are an idiot just like I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on his IQ, his "thinking" isn't too clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can guarantee my IQ is higher than yours.
Click to expand...


I can guarantee it isn't.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
Click to expand...


That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.

*Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you idiot. Thats why I put quotes around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help your buddy, he thinks it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure he thinks you are an idiot just like I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on his IQ, his "thinking" isn't too clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can guarantee my IQ is higher than yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can guarantee it isn't.
Click to expand...


No I really don't think you can.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
Click to expand...


*That doesn't matter.
*
DERP!

And that's why I'd be shocked if your IQ approached triple digits.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That doesn't matter.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> And that's why I'd be shocked if your IQ approached triple digits.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter.

*Since whites have 5 times the population and you want to make that an issue let’s start multiplying by 5. Blacks have over 2 million businesses right now, let’s multiply that by 5 and then see what the outcome will be. Now there are 10 million black owned businesses and more jobs in the black community.. Let’s reduce our unemployment rate by 5 to 2.6 percent. Blacks live at a 24 percent rate of poverty lets reduce that times 5 to make it 4.5 percent. Funny how you guys can only multiply when it comes to crimes. Lets keep multiplying folks.

The black economy now grows to 6.5 trillion instead of the 1.3 trillion we have now, We all have 5 times the amount of money we can spend and have earned. What happens them? All kinds of community development that’s what. Now property values increase in the black community and because of that we have more money in our schools. So now let’s multiply the number of blacks who go to college by 5 there are now 8.5 million blacks in college. This increase in population and jobs lowers the unemployment rate so you have fewer blacks on government assistance because they have stable employment. Youth crime is reduced because you have facilities and jobs available for them in their immediate communities. So then what happens to crime then if we do this, it reduces itself by 5 from 26 percent to 5.2 percent. Why? because the factors that create crime are reduced, so then crime reduces itself

But you see the white community has all these things already and still commits 70 percent of all crime in America. You want to multiply things by 5 instead of looking at the fact you have a problem. But if you multiply things by 5 to make the populations the same the same things do not exist for blacks. We would have more economic opportunity. We would have equal representation relative to numbers of police, lawyers, judges and political representatives. White people specifically white conservative republicans, fail to understand this. But they keep arguing his ridiculous per capita multiply by 5 idiocy.*


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
Click to expand...

And shitskins like you commit more crimes against mathematics.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And shitskins like you commit more crimes against mathematics.
Click to expand...

And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And shitskins like you commit more crimes against mathematics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
Click to expand...

More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And shitskins like you commit more crimes against mathematics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
Click to expand...

Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?



You seriously need to get some new material. I mean, it was funny the first few times but now it's just sad.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously need to get some new material. I mean, it was funny the first few times but now it's just sad.
Click to expand...

Truth is all the material I need. People with sub-simian intelligence tend to find everything funny like you did.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously need to get some new material. I mean, it was funny the first few times but now it's just sad.
Click to expand...


What's sad are your posts.


----------



## Likkmee

Sunni Man said:


> *The perpetual victim IM2 having a meltdown over white people not giving him free stuff cause his great, great, mammy and pappy were slaves*  .....


----------



## IM2

Likkmee said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The perpetual victim IM2 having a meltdown over white people not giving him free stuff cause his great, great, mammy and pappy were slaves*  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180023
Click to expand...


Another white dude with psychosis


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I called you a racist starting  with your claim blacks should be grateful to whites for dying for us in the civil war. Now I can pile on, but that's all I really need to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
Click to expand...










THe majority of people voted for that guy.


The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.



Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.


It is part of the human condition.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
Click to expand...


Judge as you wish. I have stated re


Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I recall that delusional bullshit. Anyone who is not too lazy can validate that the Civil War was fought to preserve the union.
> 
> And black people being set "free" was NOT the primary intent.
> 
> Otherwise, Jim Crow would not have immediately taken the place of slavery and remained in effect for the next 100 years. There is no debt of gratitude that is owned for something that should have never existed being abolished.
> 
> That is like saying a man who is wrongly imprisoned should be grateful to the same people who release him after finding out that he was actually innocen of commuting a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
Click to expand...



Let's redirect your thinking:

 "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"


Secondly:

"Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.

"My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."

"I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."


The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?

The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence over all else. That concept is taught in fundamental US. history.

This country became what it is by invading, colonizing,  pillaging and waging war to keep what they took.

The majority of people who voted for Lincoln "voted for the guy" who would put the interests of tax paying landowners and those vested in i the process of modernizing America first.

It was business, not humanitarianism.

People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Abe Lincoln was obviously being political when he said that.
> 
> 2. Sure. Just a  coincidence that the Civil War happened to break out after the election of a rabid anti-slaver.
> 
> 3. JIm Crow was not slavery, but your inability to feel gratitude for people that died for you, is noted and held against you.
> 
> 4. Your analogy is based on judging all white people as a single entity. That's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
Click to expand...



1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.


2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?



It is telling that I have to explain this to you.


A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.


Lincoln DID abolish slavery. 


THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*



For you, clearly it isn't.
You are either a racist or a white liberal apologist...who knows which, or cares.
My guess you are indeed, a racist. A racist who trips all over his own problems trying to judge everyone else.
Your the guy with a tree in your eye pointing out every one else's speck in theirs.

  Racism could be dead by now. At least should be. But it is kept alive and well by the race baiters and race peddlers doing all they can to make everyone still think this is 1948. You are the opposite of true great race changers like MLK. He would despise you and all like you.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> Now of course we are not going to have anything close to a rational discussion over what is sad in this video. As long as it's about white failure we can't because whites can't accept they have failed. And if you don't think so I am going to present a lesson to you guys very soon about how whites cannot face their own racial failure right here at USMB.  And in that lesson you will see how whites are more than ready to discuss how non whites suck, but watch it change when the issue turns to white failure.


Are you still here? Then no, it's not.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
Click to expand...



Slavery  was abolished because
the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.

A poster with a quote does not prove anything.

There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery. 

Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.

It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
Click to expand...


Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.





> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.



Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.





> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.




The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.




> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.



Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.






> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.





The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.

 He did indeed end it.


That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.


That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
Click to expand...


Understanding "why" the civil war was fought it not avoiding it. 

My refusal to accept your inaccurate interpretation of history as a means for you to glorify those who fought in a war to save a country that collectively viewed those enslaved as less than human is what it is.


Your "version" of the truth is to misrepresent the abolishment of slavery as a humanitarian act, in order support your belief that there is some debt of gratitude owed for the president  at the time preserving the union. and as a consequence the slaves being freed. 

Genuiune anti slavers and abolisionists were not for the "gradual end" of slavery. Their ideology was for an IMMEDIATE end.

The truth is that the emancipation proclamation did not end slavery.

The 13th amendment did, at a later date.

Lincoln had a "long history" of QUIETLY being against slavery and just as long a history of belief that blacks wete fundamentally inferior to whites.


----------



## AKIP

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you, clearly it isn't.
> You are either a racist or a white liberal apologist...who knows which, or cares.
> My guess you are indeed, a racist. A racist who trips all over his own problems trying to judge everyone else.
> Your the guy with a tree in your eye pointing out every one else's speck in theirs.
> 
> Racism could be dead by now. At least should be. But it is kept alive and well by the race baiters and race peddlers doing all they can to make everyone still think this is 1948. You are the opposite of true great race changers like MLK. He would despise you and all like you.
Click to expand...

Yeah....and crime would be over by now if it was not for the police REACTING to crime. Its crime baiters that go around LOOKING for crime....and guess what.....you will find it if you are looking for it.....so just stop looking for crime and it would have gone away long ago. Yes....that IS as ignorant as YOU sound. Your effort is just another attempt at defending the white race at the expense of black people's nature. It's not racism and it has never been racism....its just the nature of black people themselves. Now you want to make black people the racist so you can feel better about yourself.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obliged to hold whatever hurts your fragile little  feelings against me. I don't care.
> 
> And no,  I feel not a shred of gratitude for ANYONE who died in a war to salvage and preserve  THEIR country long before my own parents were born.
> 
> Just like you don't feel any guilt for slavery, I don't owe anyone anything for it being ended.
> 
> 
> It NEVER should have happened in the first place. And as far as "Jim Crow",  No shit. It wasn't slavery....it sure as hell was not freedom as viewed by those who were not subjected to it.
> 
> You are entitled to romanticize Lincoln as a "rabid anti slavee if you wish.
> 
> Its your idealistic illusion. Not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I do not regard all white people as a "single entity", but that type of ignorance is played out daily here by quite a few here  who regard ALL BLACK people as inferior.
> 
> Your problem is that I will not allow YOU or anyone else to dictate to me what I will be grateful for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
Click to expand...


Corwin Amendment - Wikipedia


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
Click to expand...

The problem with your bullshit is that Lincoln authored a long forgotten amendment that is still pending ratification today.  This amendment would have made slavery legal for eternity.  If the south had not been stupid there would have never been a civil war.


----------



## IM2

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IS RACISM OVER YET?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you, clearly it isn't.
> You are either a racist or a white liberal apologist...who knows which, or cares.
> My guess you are indeed, a racist. A racist who trips all over his own problems trying to judge everyone else.
> Your the guy with a tree in your eye pointing out every one else's speck in theirs.
> 
> Racism could be dead by now. At least should be. But it is kept alive and well by the race baiters and race peddlers doing all they can to make everyone still think this is 1948. You are the opposite of true great race changers like MLK. He would despise you and all like you.
Click to expand...


Keep Dr. Kings name  out your mouth.  For I don know what Dr. King you at talking about, the one I saw would be patting me on the back and would tell me to keep on. Racism is alive because people like you and others here are a racists and you keep it alive.

You have a forrest in your eye trying to say something. You are just another white person with psychosis.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And shitskins like you commit more crimes against mathematics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
Click to expand...

Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with your bullshit is that Lincoln authored a long forgotten amendment that is still pending ratification today.  This amendment would have made slavery legal for eternity.  If the south had not been stupid there would have never been a civil war.
Click to expand...


The boy lives in a lie thinking h can repost this crap over and over and that's supposed to mean something. He's under he pretense that for most of American history whites have been on the side of making certain blacks had equality. He's got to have some kind of organic brain disorder.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> 
> 
> And shitskins like you commit more crimes against mathematics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
Click to expand...


Shut the hell up.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shitskins like you commit more crimes against mathematics.
> 
> 
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up.
Click to expand...

Butthurt?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
> 
> 
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt?
Click to expand...


He doesn't get butt hurt anymore. It's well rounded by now.


----------



## IM2

iamwhatiseem said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't get butt hurt anymore. It's well rounded by now.
Click to expand...


I'm not rhe one butthurt, you whites are.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

IM2 said:


> I'm not rhe one butthurt, you whites are.



Says the guy who says he isn't racist!....


----------



## IM2

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not rhe one butthurt, you whites are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who says he isn't racist!....
Click to expand...


And so explain to me how I am a racist.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> [
> 
> And so explain to me how I am a racist.


Child's play. Blaming all your failures on racism instead of manning up, which makes you a racist and a coward to boot.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> And so explain to me how I am a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Child's play. Blaming all your failures on racism instead of manning up, which makes you a racist and a coward to boot.
Click to expand...


That's not racism. But this is just how stupid whites like you are. I blame racism for what it has done, not for what your mentally deficient ass imagines.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> And so explain to me how I am a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Child's play. Blaming all your failures on racism instead of manning up, which makes you a racist and a coward to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not racism. But this is just how stupid whites like you are. I blame racism for what it has done, not for what your mentally deficient ass imagines.
Click to expand...

You're blaming racism for the failures of blacks. Since that failure is a world-wide, it becomes a puny excuse and nothing else. Most of the worst shit holes are populated by blacks. That's just a fact.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> And so explain to me how I am a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Child's play. Blaming all your failures on racism instead of manning up, which makes you a racist and a coward to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not racism. But this is just how stupid whites like you are. I blame racism for what it has done, not for what your mentally deficient ass imagines.
Click to expand...

Those "stupid whites" are the only reason you live in comfort. You'd be starving in apefreaka or getting cannibalized if not for us.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter.  But if you keep making that excuse I am prepared to put my foot up your ass again.
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> 
> 
> And shitskins like you commit more crimes against mathematics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
Click to expand...

Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> And so explain to me how I am a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Child's play. Blaming all your failures on racism instead of manning up, which makes you a racist and a coward to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not racism. But this is just how stupid whites like you are. I blame racism for what it has done, not for what your mentally deficient ass imagines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "stupid whites" are the only reason you live in comfort. You'd be starving in apefreaka or getting cannibalized if not for us.
Click to expand...

Says the monkey that ate his own people due to lack of resources.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> And so explain to me how I am a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Child's play. Blaming all your failures on racism instead of manning up, which makes you a racist and a coward to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not racism. But this is just how stupid whites like you are. I blame racism for what it has done, not for what your mentally deficient ass imagines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're blaming racism for the failures of blacks. Since that failure is a world-wide, it becomes a puny excuse and nothing else. Most of the worst shit holes are populated by blacks. That's just a fact.
Click to expand...

The only people that have failed world wide are whites. Every single place they have gone they have fucked up majorly.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And shitskins like you commit more crimes against mathematics.
> 
> 
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
Click to expand...

Here you go, you dumb shitskin:

Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry

_The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> And so explain to me how I am a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Child's play. Blaming all your failures on racism instead of manning up, which makes you a racist and a coward to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not racism. But this is just how stupid whites like you are. I blame racism for what it has done, not for what your mentally deficient ass imagines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're blaming racism for the failures of blacks. Since that failure is a world-wide, it becomes a puny excuse and nothing else. Most of the worst shit holes are populated by blacks. That's just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people that have failed world wide are whites. Every single place they have gone they have fucked up majorly.
Click to expand...

I take it you live in a country that is ruled and mostly populated by blacks then?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because only white people know how to grow crops. And mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science that can only be understood by whites. B*tch please (lol)! This superiority complex is the exact reason for so much of the problems in South Africa and in Africa in general
> *
> What happened to agricultural productivity in Zimbabwe when white farmers were kicked off their land?
> Expect the same to happen in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
Click to expand...

 

(X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.


----------



## bgrouse

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
Click to expand...

If Apefreaka was so great before colonization, then why did free Ethiopia get crushed by a numerically inferior Italian force right before World War II?


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
Click to expand...

The only thing whites brought to south africa is more head lice. There were already civilizations there.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
> 
> 
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
Click to expand...

Sorry monkey. Read it and weep  

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf

*"
These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer) 
shared an ancestral component with present day popul
ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary 
analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry 
for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral 
components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
 related components) for these ancient pharaonic 
Egyptians. 
In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express 
population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day 
populations of Southern Africa and the African Great 
Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links 
with ancient populations (formerly living closer to 
New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
ve expanded southwards 
in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whites commit the most crimes,
> *
> Blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
Click to expand...



Is that all whites ahve done? Geez,


Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing whites brought to south africa is more head lice. There were already civilizations there.
Click to expand...

 

Africa is well known for having more than just head lice crawling and flying around. And they were there long before white people ever showed up. The blacks may be considered a civilization but they were certainly not civilized until old whitey came along. White people introduced them into the modern world. Today thanks to the white man they now get to own cars,TV's and cellphones and so much more. The blacks of today don't realize just how lucky they are to have been born in this century and the last one.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all whites ahve done? Geez,
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing whites brought to south africa is more head lice. There were already civilizations there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is well known for having more than just head lice crawling and flying around. And they were there long before white people ever showed up. The blacks may be considered a civilization but they were certainly not civilized until old whitey came along. White people introduced them into the modern world. Today thanks to the white man they now get to own cars,TV's and cellphones and so much more. The blacks of today don't realize just how lucky they are to have been born in this century and the last one.
Click to expand...


Gimme a break pink monkey. You whites were eating each other in europe before you were civilized by us.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all whites ahve done? Geez,
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing whites brought to south africa is more head lice. There were already civilizations there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is well known for having more than just head lice crawling and flying around. And they were there long before white people ever showed up. The blacks may be considered a civilization but they were certainly not civilized until old whitey came along. White people introduced them into the modern world. Today thanks to the white man they now get to own cars,TV's and cellphones and so much more. The blacks of today don't realize just how lucky they are to have been born in this century and the last one.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Apefreaka was so great before colonization, then why did free Ethiopia get crushed by a numerically inferior Italian force right before World War II?
Click to expand...


Because that did not happen.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Contributions of Black Farmers to Agriculture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
Click to expand...


I guess the Saxons, Cetlics and Norse fighting all the time were not tribal wars. And certainly there were no Germanic tribes who fought each other.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry monkey. Read it and weep
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> *"
> These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
> nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer)
> shared an ancestral component with present day popul
> ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary
> analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
> y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry
> for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
> alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral
> components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
> related components) for these ancient pharaonic
> Egyptians.
> In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express
> population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
> sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day
> populations of Southern Africa and the African Great
> Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links
> with ancient populations (formerly living closer to
> New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
> ve expanded southwards
> in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*
Click to expand...

E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry monkey. Read it and weep
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> *"
> These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
> nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer)
> shared an ancestral component with present day popul
> ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary
> analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
> y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry
> for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
> alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral
> components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
> related components) for these ancient pharaonic
> Egyptians.
> In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express
> population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
> sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day
> populations of Southern Africa and the African Great
> Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links
> with ancient populations (formerly living closer to
> New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
> ve expanded southwards
> in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
Click to expand...


Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants

"*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> And pink monkeys like you commit more crimes against nature.
> 
> 
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
Click to expand...

Also I already told you your link only sampled 90 people during a time when foriegners were in Egypt. Basically your link is invalid as evidence.  From your link....

"The study, published on 30 May in _Nature Communications_1, includes data from *90 *mummies buried *between 1380 bc, during Egypt’s New Kingdom, and ad 425, in the Roman era"*


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry monkey. Read it and weep
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> *"
> These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
> nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer)
> shared an ancestral component with present day popul
> ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary
> analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
> y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry
> for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
> alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral
> components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
> related components) for these ancient pharaonic
> Egyptians.
> In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express
> population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
> sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day
> populations of Southern Africa and the African Great
> Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links
> with ancient populations (formerly living closer to
> New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
> ve expanded southwards
> in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
Click to expand...

In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> More? Are you saying you learned to recognize numbers/count?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also I already told you your link only sampled 90 people during a time when foriegners were in Egypt. Basically your link is invalid as evidence.  From your link....
> 
> "The study, published on 30 May in _Nature Communications_1, includes data from *90 *mummies buried *between 1380 bc, during Egypt’s New Kingdom, and ad 425, in the Roman era"*
Click to expand...

90 is how many more times than the number of subjects your study sampled?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry monkey. Read it and weep
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> *"
> These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
> nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer)
> shared an ancestral component with present day popul
> ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary
> analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
> y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry
> for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
> alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral
> components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
> related components) for these ancient pharaonic
> Egyptians.
> In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express
> population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
> sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day
> populations of Southern Africa and the African Great
> Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links
> with ancient populations (formerly living closer to
> New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
> ve expanded southwards
> in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
Click to expand...


And that's why your real researchers have determined Egyptians were black.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry monkey. Read it and weep
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> *"
> These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
> nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer)
> shared an ancestral component with present day popul
> ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary
> analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
> y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry
> for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
> alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral
> components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
> related components) for these ancient pharaonic
> Egyptians.
> In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express
> population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
> sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day
> populations of Southern Africa and the African Great
> Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links
> with ancient populations (formerly living closer to
> New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
> ve expanded southwards
> in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why your real researchers have determined Egyptians were black.
Click to expand...

*Modern *ones are certainly more black, per the research.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry monkey. Read it and weep
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> *"
> These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
> nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer)
> shared an ancestral component with present day popul
> ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary
> analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
> y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry
> for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
> alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral
> components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
> related components) for these ancient pharaonic
> Egyptians.
> In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express
> population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
> sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day
> populations of Southern Africa and the African Great
> Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links
> with ancient populations (formerly living closer to
> New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
> ve expanded southwards
> in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*
> 
> 
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why your real researchers have determined Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Modern *ones are certainly more black, per the research.
Click to expand...


The ones that started the Egyptian civilization and built it into a thriving center of enlightenment were all Black.  Even the ancient Greeks have testified to them being Black.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. How do you think we taught you whites math if we didnt know it ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still dragging out the dead horse of an argument about ancient Egyptians being sub-Saharan shitskins? They already did the DNA testing. They weren't. If they were, they'd likely be as retarded as you are and incapable of grasping things like DNA testing and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also I already told you your link only sampled 90 people during a time when foriegners were in Egypt. Basically your link is invalid as evidence.  From your link....
> 
> "The study, published on 30 May in _Nature Communications_1, includes data from *90 *mummies buried *between 1380 bc, during Egypt’s New Kingdom, and ad 425, in the Roman era"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 90 is how many more times than the number of subjects your study sampled?
Click to expand...

So youre saying just the royal family was Black?  You do realize white people dont produce Black people right?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey monkey. The DNA shows that not only are the Egyptians Black Rameses II is from the interior of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry monkey. Read it and weep
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> *"
> These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
> nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer)
> shared an ancestral component with present day popul
> ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary
> analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
> y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry
> for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
> alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral
> components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
> related components) for these ancient pharaonic
> Egyptians.
> In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express
> population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
> sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day
> populations of Southern Africa and the African Great
> Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links
> with ancient populations (formerly living closer to
> New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
> ve expanded southwards
> in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
Click to expand...



Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf

Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies

Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
4
Results are summarized in
Table 1
and illustrated in
Figure 1
. Maps for
individual Amarna mummies are included in
Figures 2-8
in the Appendix.
Discussion:
Average MLI scores in
Table 1
indicate the STR profiles of
the Amarna mummies would be
most frequent in present day populations of several
African regions: including the Southern African
(average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
MLI 83.74) regions.
These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
e an exclusively African ancestry for the
Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
D21S11=34).


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing whites brought to south africa is more head lice. There were already civilizations there.
Click to expand...





Asclepias said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should send that info to Zimbabwe.
> 
> _It wasn't until 2000 that Mugabe's campaign gathered strength and he forced 4,000 white farmers to give up their land. Zimbabwe's agricultural output dropped almost overnight. _
> 
> _ "There was an immediate food shortage," remembers Akinluyi. "People went hungry." _
> 
> _ The move was followed by two years of bad harvests and an extended dry spell, leading to the country's worst famine in 60 years.
> 
> How Robert Mugabe killed Zimbabwe's economy
> _
> Maybe they need some black farmers?
> 
> 
> 
> Mugabe is a hero for getting rid of the white people. The country will recover. It was fine before whites invaded and long after whites cease to exist it will be fine again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing whites brought to south africa is more head lice. There were already civilizations there.
Click to expand...


Much more than head lice.
Disease and Depopulation of Africans during Colonialism - Global Black History


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, you dumb shitskin:
> 
> Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry
> 
> _The findings show that the mummies’ closest kin were ancient farmers from a region that includes present-day Israel and Jordan. Modern Egyptians, by contrast, have inherited more of their DNA from central Africans._
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry monkey. Read it and weep
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> *"
> These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
> nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer)
> shared an ancestral component with present day popul
> ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary
> analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
> y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry
> for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
> alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral
> components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
> related components) for these ancient pharaonic
> Egyptians.
> In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express
> population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
> sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day
> populations of Southern Africa and the African Great
> Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links
> with ancient populations (formerly living closer to
> New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
> ve expanded southwards
> in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
Click to expand...

That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:

*These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
e an exclusively African ancestry *

They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why your real researchers have determined Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Modern *ones are certainly more black, per the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones that started the Egyptian civilization and built it into a thriving center of enlightenment were all Black.  Even the ancient Greeks have testified to them being Black.
Click to expand...

I'm supposed to believe what some ancient Greek may have written over modern science? You know you're full of shit when you do that!


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry monkey. Read it and weep
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf
> 
> *"
> These results indicate that both Ramesses III a
> nd Unknown Man E (possibly his son Pentawer)
> shared an ancestral component with present day popul
> ations of Sub-Saharan Africa. This preliminary
> analysis based on eight STR markers does not identif
> y the percentages of Sub-Saharan African ancestry
> for these ancient individuals. This preliminary an
> alysis also does not exclude additional ancestral
> components (such as Near Eastern or Mediterranean
> related components) for these ancient pharaonic
> Egyptians.
> In addition, these DNA match results in present day world regions might in part express
> population changes in Africa after the time of Rame
> sses III. In particular, DNA matches in present day
> populations of Southern Africa and the African Great
> Lakes might to some degree reflect genetic links
> with ancient populations (formerly living closer to
> New Kingdom Egypt) that ha
> ve expanded southwards
> in the Nilotic and Bantu migrations of the past 3,000 years"*
> 
> 
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
Click to expand...


Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why your real researchers have determined Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Modern *ones are certainly more black, per the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones that started the Egyptian civilization and built it into a thriving center of enlightenment were all Black.  Even the ancient Greeks have testified to them being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm supposed to believe what some ancient Greek may have written over modern science? You know you're full of shit when you do that!
Click to expand...

 i dont care what you believe. What I want you to do is explain why the ancient greeks that actually saw the Egyptians said they were Black?  Can you do that?  I'll wait.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
Click to expand...

Your article underlines the fact that they don't even know the guy was exclusively African (which does have lighter-skinned people in North Africa), so you're the only moron who thinks the Egyptians were shit-colored. Get it?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why your real researchers have determined Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Modern *ones are certainly more black, per the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones that started the Egyptian civilization and built it into a thriving center of enlightenment were all Black.  Even the ancient Greeks have testified to them being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm supposed to believe what some ancient Greek may have written over modern science? You know you're full of shit when you do that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont care what you believe. What I want you to do is explain why the ancient greeks that actually saw the Egyptians said they were Black?  Can you do that?  I'll wait.
Click to expand...

Why don't you go and ask them, stupid? They're your source! Ask them what methodology they used and how many Egyptians they actually examined. You know, kind of like what my article did.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article underlines the fact that they don't even know the guy was exclusively African (which does have lighter-skinned people in North Africa), so you're the only moron who thinks the Egyptians were shit-colored. Get it?
Click to expand...

Thats because even though the vast majority of the DNA is African he has traces of middle eastern which BTW were Black people too.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why your real researchers have determined Egyptians were black.
> 
> 
> 
> *Modern *ones are certainly more black, per the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones that started the Egyptian civilization and built it into a thriving center of enlightenment were all Black.  Even the ancient Greeks have testified to them being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm supposed to believe what some ancient Greek may have written over modern science? You know you're full of shit when you do that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont care what you believe. What I want you to do is explain why the ancient greeks that actually saw the Egyptians said they were Black?  Can you do that?  I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you go and ask them, stupid? They're your source! Ask them what methodology they used and how many Egyptians they actually examined. You know, kind of like what my article did.
Click to expand...

How can I ask the ancient greeks why they called the Egyptians Black? What kind of idiot are you?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article underlines the fact that they don't even know the guy was exclusively African (which does have lighter-skinned people in North Africa), so you're the only moron who thinks the Egyptians were shit-colored. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because even though the vast majority of the DNA is African he has traces of middle eastern which BTW were Black people too.
Click to expand...

Where does it say "the vast majority of the DNA is African?" Is that more shit you pulled out of your asshole?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Modern *ones are certainly more black, per the research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that started the Egyptian civilization and built it into a thriving center of enlightenment were all Black.  Even the ancient Greeks have testified to them being Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm supposed to believe what some ancient Greek may have written over modern science? You know you're full of shit when you do that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont care what you believe. What I want you to do is explain why the ancient greeks that actually saw the Egyptians said they were Black?  Can you do that?  I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you go and ask them, stupid? They're your source! Ask them what methodology they used and how many Egyptians they actually examined. You know, kind of like what my article did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I ask the ancient greeks why they called the Egyptians Black? What kind of idiot are you?
Click to expand...

Gee, I guess thats the problem with using outdated, poorly documented claims to support your argument! That's why I use modern, documented research! Get it now, shitskin?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> 
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article underlines the fact that they don't even know the guy was exclusively African (which does have lighter-skinned people in North Africa), so you're the only moron who thinks the Egyptians were shit-colored. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because even though the vast majority of the DNA is African he has traces of middle eastern which BTW were Black people too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say "the vast majority of the DNA is African?" Is that more shit you pulled out of your asshole?
Click to expand...

In the chart idiot. You didnt read the link did you?


----------



## emilynghiem

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
Click to expand...



Dear TroglocratsRdumb and IM2
does black blame of whites for pro white bias
while not equally blaming blacks for pro black bias
(so pro white and pro black bias are not treated equally
but one is hated and blamed more than the other)
count as 3 or hatred or intolerance of another race or races

is it hating the racism or hating the race?
if someone hates one form of racism more than the other,
is that from hating one race more? is blaming one side
more the same as hating more? Is that what is causing
that blame or is it the history of the power imbalance
causing that?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article underlines the fact that they don't even know the guy was exclusively African (which does have lighter-skinned people in North Africa), so you're the only moron who thinks the Egyptians were shit-colored. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because even though the vast majority of the DNA is African he has traces of middle eastern which BTW were Black people too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say "the vast majority of the DNA is African?" Is that more shit you pulled out of your asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the chart idiot. You didnt read the link did you?
Click to expand...

That's a match likelihood index, retard! It means some of the DNA they analyzed is like that which is present at greater rates in certain regions, not that the DNA of the mummy is that of a mostly black man!

He says it right here for you, retard:

*These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
e an exclusively African ancestry for the
Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
in other parts of the world *


----------



## IM2

emilynghiem said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dear TroglocratsRdumb and IM2
> does black blame of whites for pro white bias
> while not equally blaming blacks for pro black bias
> (so pro white and pro black bias are not treated equally
> but one is hated and blamed more than the other)
> count as 3 or hatred or intolerance of another race or races
> 
> is it hating the racism or hating the race?
> if someone hates one form of racism more than the other,
> is that from hating one race more? is blaming one side
> more the same as hating more? Is that what is causing
> that blame or is it the history of the power imbalance
> causing that?
Click to expand...


Emily, when we speak about racism it is based and rooted in the knowledge of laws and policies whites gave made at vey level to dey us equal opportunity. Get it? Stop being ignorant and repeating what whites here have to say about the issue. Not one of them can discuss the reality of what laws ad policies have created. Each time we try to bring it up, we get deflection, lies and more racism thrown in our faces. Then you come in here never questioning whites talking like a  fool about black bias and giving the racists every validation of their false beliefs. You, personally, have experienced what racist policy has done in Houston.

So you take yourself to a historic white district in Houston and look around. See if the same things were done over the years to those neighborhoods as Freedmanstown or were they preserved. Until you recognize the difference you will stay stumped thinking that you can find an equivalence then enter places full of white racists asking silly questions like you just did thinking that you are seeing both sides.

This is what racism/bias is not. It is not complaining about racism directed at blacks by whites. It is not the angry response to the built in disrespect of a persons humanity by the race that thinks they are superior either. It is not the animosity built up in those who have been the ones disrespected by the race that thinks they are superior. A lot of whites do not seem to understand what white racism has done and then want to quickly call racism the angry reaction, responses and animosity created by white racism.

Stop supporting the fake white grievance industry Emily.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understanding "why" the civil war was fought it not avoiding it.
> 
> My refusal to accept your inaccurate interpretation of history as a means for you to glorify those who fought in a war to save a country that collectively viewed those enslaved as less than human is what it is.
Click to expand...



The debate of the time was for or against slavery. The nation "collectively" had been growing more and more against slavery, leading to the election of the anti-slavery Presidential Candidate Abe Lincoln.




> Your "version" of the truth is to misrepresent the abolishment of slavery as a humanitarian act, in order support your belief that there is some debt of gratitude owed for the president  at the time preserving the union. and as a consequence the slaves being freed.




Pretty much everything I've read of the debate of the time was anti-slavers railing against the terrible "humanitarian" aspect of slavery and pro-slavers trying to defend it. 






> Genuiune anti slavers and abolisionists were not for the "gradual end" of slavery. Their ideology was for an IMMEDIATE end.




True, which was somewhat politically unrealistic, hence Lincoln's plan's to strangle it gradually. But his plan certainly would have put the end to slavery in short order, which is why the South rebelled despite being on the short end of the balance of power, ie outnumbered and outgunned.





> The truth is that the emancipation proclamation did not end slavery.




Slavery was not going to survive in the border states with the South Free. The end of slavery was set in stone with the Emancipation Proclamation, barring an unlikely Southern Victory.




> Lincoln had a "long history" of QUIETLY being against slavery and just as long a history of belief that blacks wete fundamentally inferior to whites.




The fact that Lincoln does not meet your 21st century Political Correctness standards does not change the fact that he ended slavery to the great benefit of you and your people.

Your inability to feel gratitude to someone who so greatly benefited you and your people, is a personal flaw on your part.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not about my feelings, it's about what type of person is incapable of gratitude for those that fought and died for them.
> 
> 2. I have no personal responsibility for slavery's existence, you however do have personal benefit from it being ended.
> 
> 3. Thank you for stopping in your conflation of slavery and jim crow.
> 
> 4. Noting idealistic about dealing with the documented historical fact that Lincoln was rabidly anti-slavery.
> 
> 5.  All wars are fought for varied reasons. Your desire to focus on the causes of the war, that gives you an excuse to not give credit where credit is due, reflects on you personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way it makes sense for you to NOT give cred for the abolish of "something" that should not have existed, is if you are blaming the white guys that ended it, for the actions of the white guys that started it. ie considering all white people one entity.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing in that that suggests that I am judging other black people based on your behavior.
> 
> 
> I did not bring up the civil war, but it came up in conversation once and I offered my opinion on the matter.
> 
> My problem with your behavior is not that I want to tell you how to behave, but just that it is bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corwin Amendment - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




From your link.



" it was one of several measures considered by Congress in an ultimately unsuccessful attempt to attract the seceding states back into the Union and in an attempt to entice border slave states to stay."



It was an diplomatic attempt to avoid war.


The slaver states didn't believe it would work. And I bet the Lincoln didn't either.


Lincolns earlier words, when he was not facing a bloody war, that he might not win, and his later actions, 


showed where his true position on the issue was.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with your bullshit is that Lincoln authored a long forgotten amendment that is still pending ratification today.  This amendment would have made slavery legal for eternity.  If the south had not been stupid there would have never been a civil war.
Click to expand...



The South knew it was bullshit. There was no way that an America where the Western States entered as Free States, and the South was greatly outnumbered, would have slavery for very much longer.


Any TRUE attempt to save slavery, would have involved extending the Mason Dixie line compromise and balancing the Free and Slave states, at LEAST in the senate, if not the House somehow.


Maybe by expanding to the South, to get more slave states.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with your bullshit is that Lincoln authored a long forgotten amendment that is still pending ratification today.  This amendment would have made slavery legal for eternity.  If the south had not been stupid there would have never been a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boy lives in a lie thinking h can repost this crap over and over and that's supposed to mean something. He's under he pretense that for most of American history whites have been on the side of making certain blacks had equality. He's got to have some kind of organic brain disorder.
Click to expand...



Did the South leave the Union because they thought they had the support of the rest of the nation?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understanding "why" the civil war was fought it not avoiding it.
> 
> My refusal to accept your inaccurate interpretation of history as a means for you to glorify those who fought in a war to save a country that collectively viewed those enslaved as less than human is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The debate of the time was for or against slavery. The nation "collectively" had been growing more and more against slavery, leading to the election of the anti-slavery Presidential Candidate Abe Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "version" of the truth is to misrepresent the abolishment of slavery as a humanitarian act, in order support your belief that there is some debt of gratitude owed for the president  at the time preserving the union. and as a consequence the slaves being freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything I've read of the debate of the time was anti-slavers railing against the terrible "humanitarian" aspect of slavery and pro-slavers trying to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuiune anti slavers and abolisionists were not for the "gradual end" of slavery. Their ideology was for an IMMEDIATE end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, which was somewhat politically unrealistic, hence Lincoln's plan's to strangle it gradually. But his plan certainly would have put the end to slavery in short order, which is why the South rebelled despite being on the short end of the balance of power, ie outnumbered and outgunned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that the emancipation proclamation did not end slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was not going to survive in the border states with the South Free. The end of slavery was set in stone with the Emancipation Proclamation, barring an unlikely Southern Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln had a "long history" of QUIETLY being against slavery and just as long a history of belief that blacks wete fundamentally inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Lincoln does not meet your 21st century Political Correctness standards does not change the fact that he ended slavery to the great benefit of you and your people.
> 
> Your inability to feel gratitude to someone who so greatly benefited you and your people, is a personal flaw on your part.
Click to expand...


Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will. 

Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.

My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts. 

You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.

That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.

You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
 "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.

 Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln was not rabidly :anti slavery"
> You know that. Try to produce a link that says otherwise.
> 
> My not being "grateful" for white people fighting a war to force white people to ejote  the to remain a part
> 
> You CAN'T tell me how to behave nor do I give a fuck what you think.
> 
> It sounds like you actually believe that my so called "behavior" is for you to judge.
> 
> As I often some of the other assholes here, if you don't like what I have to say, use your ignore button, because what you think is insignificant to me.
> 
> That's why you get your ass handed to you so often and get your feelings hurt, because you present yourself as some kind of moral authority on what is right or wrong.
> 
> This country at that time was a hostile and hateful  land that black people ended up in because of an oppresive institution that never should have existed.
> 
> No one fought to FREE the blsck population and you know it.
> 
> The war wsd fought to preserve a union created for white people, by white people.
> 
> Blacks were the equivalent of farm animals by law.
> 
> No debt of gratitude is owed nor will any be acknowledged as even sensible.
> 
> You have no point that is even .worth discussing.
> 
> And Lincoln was in no way a "A rabid anti slaver"
> 
> If you can produce even one shred of evidence that validates that he was, then I will acknowledge that you are correct.
> 
> Get to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corwin Amendment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> 
> 
> " it was one of several measures considered by Congress in an ultimately unsuccessful attempt to attract the seceding states back into the Union and in an attempt to entice border slave states to stay."
> 
> 
> 
> It was an diplomatic attempt to avoid war.
> 
> 
> The slaver states didn't believe it would work. And I bet the Lincoln didn't either.
> 
> 
> Lincolns earlier words, when he was not facing a bloody war, that he might not win, and his later actions,
> 
> 
> showed where his true position on the issue was.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understanding "why" the civil war was fought it not avoiding it.
> 
> My refusal to accept your inaccurate interpretation of history as a means for you to glorify those who fought in a war to save a country that collectively viewed those enslaved as less than human is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The debate of the time was for or against slavery. The nation "collectively" had been growing more and more against slavery, leading to the election of the anti-slavery Presidential Candidate Abe Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "version" of the truth is to misrepresent the abolishment of slavery as a humanitarian act, in order support your belief that there is some debt of gratitude owed for the president  at the time preserving the union. and as a consequence the slaves being freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything I've read of the debate of the time was anti-slavers railing against the terrible "humanitarian" aspect of slavery and pro-slavers trying to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuiune anti slavers and abolisionists were not for the "gradual end" of slavery. Their ideology was for an IMMEDIATE end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, which was somewhat politically unrealistic, hence Lincoln's plan's to strangle it gradually. But his plan certainly would have put the end to slavery in short order, which is why the South rebelled despite being on the short end of the balance of power, ie outnumbered and outgunned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that the emancipation proclamation did not end slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was not going to survive in the border states with the South Free. The end of slavery was set in stone with the Emancipation Proclamation, barring an unlikely Southern Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln had a "long history" of QUIETLY being against slavery and just as long a history of belief that blacks wete fundamentally inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Lincoln does not meet your 21st century Political Correctness standards does not change the fact that he ended slavery to the great benefit of you and your people.
> 
> Your inability to feel gratitude to someone who so greatly benefited you and your people, is a personal flaw on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will.
> 
> Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.
> 
> My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts.
> 
> You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.
> 
> That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.
> 
> You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
> "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.
> 
> Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.
Click to expand...





You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.


You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.


I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.


The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.


That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe majority of people voted for that guy.
> 
> 
> The South feared that he would end slavery and rebelled. Funny how they turned out to be right that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, I am judging your behavior. People judge other people's behavior all the time.
> 
> 
> It is part of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corwin Amendment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> 
> 
> " it was one of several measures considered by Congress in an ultimately unsuccessful attempt to attract the seceding states back into the Union and in an attempt to entice border slave states to stay."
> 
> 
> 
> It was an diplomatic attempt to avoid war.
> 
> 
> The slaver states didn't believe it would work. And I bet the Lincoln didn't either.
> 
> 
> Lincolns earlier words, when he was not facing a bloody war, that he might not win, and his later actions,
> 
> 
> showed where his true position on the issue was.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




When a politicians words contradict his actions, what does that mean to you?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery  was abolished because
> the country was moving towards industrialization, and could not do so being divided. It was business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A poster with a quote does not prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was too much at stake economically to NOT abolish slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had slavery been allowed to expand to the north, it would have had a detrimental impact on a WHITE workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is INDEED telling that you are actually  an adult who cannot comprehend the difference between the  romanticizing of a historical figure and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understanding "why" the civil war was fought it not avoiding it.
> 
> My refusal to accept your inaccurate interpretation of history as a means for you to glorify those who fought in a war to save a country that collectively viewed those enslaved as less than human is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The debate of the time was for or against slavery. The nation "collectively" had been growing more and more against slavery, leading to the election of the anti-slavery Presidential Candidate Abe Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "version" of the truth is to misrepresent the abolishment of slavery as a humanitarian act, in order support your belief that there is some debt of gratitude owed for the president  at the time preserving the union. and as a consequence the slaves being freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything I've read of the debate of the time was anti-slavers railing against the terrible "humanitarian" aspect of slavery and pro-slavers trying to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuiune anti slavers and abolisionists were not for the "gradual end" of slavery. Their ideology was for an IMMEDIATE end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, which was somewhat politically unrealistic, hence Lincoln's plan's to strangle it gradually. But his plan certainly would have put the end to slavery in short order, which is why the South rebelled despite being on the short end of the balance of power, ie outnumbered and outgunned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that the emancipation proclamation did not end slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was not going to survive in the border states with the South Free. The end of slavery was set in stone with the Emancipation Proclamation, barring an unlikely Southern Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln had a "long history" of QUIETLY being against slavery and just as long a history of belief that blacks wete fundamentally inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Lincoln does not meet your 21st century Political Correctness standards does not change the fact that he ended slavery to the great benefit of you and your people.
> 
> Your inability to feel gratitude to someone who so greatly benefited you and your people, is a personal flaw on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will.
> 
> Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.
> 
> My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts.
> 
> You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.
> 
> That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.
> 
> You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
> "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.
> 
> Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
Click to expand...


His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs. 

Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.

The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people. 

Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such. 

If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.

America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s. 

Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judge as you wish. I have stated re
> Let's redirect your thinking:
> 
> "It is part of the CONDITION" of one who dwells in a glass house house, and is foolish enough to believe that the opinion of a complete stranger has any value"
> 
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln repeatedly stated his war was caused by taxes only, and not by slavery, at all.
> 
> "My policy sought only to collect the Revenue (a 40 percent federal sales tax on imports to Southern States under the Morrill Tariff Act of 1861)." reads paragraph 5 of Lincoln's First Message to the U.S. Congress, penned July 4, 1861."
> 
> "I have no purpose, directly or in-directly, to interfere with the institution of slavery in the States where it exists.  I believe I have no lawful right to do so, and I have no inclination to do so,"  Lincoln said it his first inaugural on March 4 of the same year."
> 
> 
> The words of a rabid anti slaver? Or those of a fence sitter?
> 
> The capitalist business model of America has always taken precedence.
> 
> People like you are the kind who ruin the curriculum of teaching the real truth in public schools, by being given a voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corwin Amendment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> 
> 
> " it was one of several measures considered by Congress in an ultimately unsuccessful attempt to attract the seceding states back into the Union and in an attempt to entice border slave states to stay."
> 
> 
> 
> It was an diplomatic attempt to avoid war.
> 
> 
> The slaver states didn't believe it would work. And I bet the Lincoln didn't either.
> 
> 
> Lincolns earlier words, when he was not facing a bloody war, that he might not win, and his later actions,
> 
> 
> showed where his true position on the issue was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a politicians words contradict his actions, what does that mean to you?
Click to expand...

What does it mean to you when you claim someone is worthy of gratitude and then they say the opposite of what you claimed they were worthy of gratitude for?


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corwin Amendment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> 
> 
> " it was one of several measures considered by Congress in an ultimately unsuccessful attempt to attract the seceding states back into the Union and in an attempt to entice border slave states to stay."
> 
> 
> 
> It was an diplomatic attempt to avoid war.
> 
> 
> The slaver states didn't believe it would work. And I bet the Lincoln didn't either.
> 
> 
> Lincolns earlier words, when he was not facing a bloody war, that he might not win, and his later actions,
> 
> 
> showed where his true position on the issue was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a politicians words contradict his actions, what does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it mean to you when you claim someone is worthy of gratitude and then they say the opposite of what you claimed they were worthy of gratitude for?
Click to expand...


EXACTLY!


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it could. Indeed, industrialization was very slow in the South even after the Civil War, didn't slow down the North at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as valid as your Lincoln quote, indeed, far more valid because it matches with his actual ACTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> The conflict on trade policy was part of the divide.
> 
> 
> Expanding slavery to the North was not on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party was founded to fight slavery. Lincoln was their anti-slavery choice. Lincoln had a long history of being against slavery.
> 
> He did indeed end it.
> 
> 
> That you can find some quotes of him saying otherwise, while trying to avoid the Civil War, does not change that.
> 
> 
> That is the Truth, not a "romanticizing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding "why" the civil war was fought it not avoiding it.
> 
> My refusal to accept your inaccurate interpretation of history as a means for you to glorify those who fought in a war to save a country that collectively viewed those enslaved as less than human is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The debate of the time was for or against slavery. The nation "collectively" had been growing more and more against slavery, leading to the election of the anti-slavery Presidential Candidate Abe Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "version" of the truth is to misrepresent the abolishment of slavery as a humanitarian act, in order support your belief that there is some debt of gratitude owed for the president  at the time preserving the union. and as a consequence the slaves being freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything I've read of the debate of the time was anti-slavers railing against the terrible "humanitarian" aspect of slavery and pro-slavers trying to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuiune anti slavers and abolisionists were not for the "gradual end" of slavery. Their ideology was for an IMMEDIATE end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, which was somewhat politically unrealistic, hence Lincoln's plan's to strangle it gradually. But his plan certainly would have put the end to slavery in short order, which is why the South rebelled despite being on the short end of the balance of power, ie outnumbered and outgunned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that the emancipation proclamation did not end slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was not going to survive in the border states with the South Free. The end of slavery was set in stone with the Emancipation Proclamation, barring an unlikely Southern Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln had a "long history" of QUIETLY being against slavery and just as long a history of belief that blacks wete fundamentally inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Lincoln does not meet your 21st century Political Correctness standards does not change the fact that he ended slavery to the great benefit of you and your people.
> 
> Your inability to feel gratitude to someone who so greatly benefited you and your people, is a personal flaw on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will.
> 
> Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.
> 
> My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts.
> 
> You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.
> 
> That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.
> 
> You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
> "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.
> 
> Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
Click to expand...



"Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.


The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life. 


Which is what happened.



The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.


You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".



The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.


The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.


That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, moral, ethical judgements on the behaviors of others is a part of the human condition.
> 
> 
> 2. Soo, we have a politician with conflicting statements. That happens a lot. How to tell which are true and which are false?
> 
> 
> 
> It is telling that I have to explain this to you.
> 
> 
> A rational person would look at the politicians ACTIONS to judge which of his words are true.
> 
> 
> Lincoln DID abolish slavery.
> 
> 
> THis reveals his anti-slavery words to be true and his statements to the contrary to be "political", ie false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corwin Amendment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> 
> 
> " it was one of several measures considered by Congress in an ultimately unsuccessful attempt to attract the seceding states back into the Union and in an attempt to entice border slave states to stay."
> 
> 
> 
> It was an diplomatic attempt to avoid war.
> 
> 
> The slaver states didn't believe it would work. And I bet the Lincoln didn't either.
> 
> 
> Lincolns earlier words, when he was not facing a bloody war, that he might not win, and his later actions,
> 
> 
> showed where his true position on the issue was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a politicians words contradict his actions, what does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it mean to you when you claim someone is worthy of gratitude and then they say the opposite of what you claimed they were worthy of gratitude for?....
Click to expand...




I never claimed that Lincoln was worthy of gratitude because of something he* SAID,* I said he (and the union soldiers) were worthy of gratitude because of something he/they* DID*.


Specifically ending slavery.


Nice attempt at moving the goal posts. The imagery might have distracted a less experienced poster.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corwin Amendment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> 
> 
> " it was one of several measures considered by Congress in an ultimately unsuccessful attempt to attract the seceding states back into the Union and in an attempt to entice border slave states to stay."
> 
> 
> 
> It was an diplomatic attempt to avoid war.
> 
> 
> The slaver states didn't believe it would work. And I bet the Lincoln didn't either.
> 
> 
> Lincolns earlier words, when he was not facing a bloody war, that he might not win, and his later actions,
> 
> 
> showed where his true position on the issue was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a politicians words contradict his actions, what does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it mean to you when you claim someone is worthy of gratitude and then they say the opposite of what you claimed they were worthy of gratitude for?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that Lincoln was worthy of gratitude because of something he* SAID,* I said he (and the union soldiers) were worthy of gratitude because of something he/they* DID*.
> 
> 
> Specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at moving the goal posts. The imagery might have distracted a less experienced poster.
Click to expand...


Only an autistic cave monkey would expect me to be grateful for a result that came about from an action that wasnt motivated or conducted with my best interests at heart.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding "why" the civil war was fought it not avoiding it.
> 
> My refusal to accept your inaccurate interpretation of history as a means for you to glorify those who fought in a war to save a country that collectively viewed those enslaved as less than human is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The debate of the time was for or against slavery. The nation "collectively" had been growing more and more against slavery, leading to the election of the anti-slavery Presidential Candidate Abe Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "version" of the truth is to misrepresent the abolishment of slavery as a humanitarian act, in order support your belief that there is some debt of gratitude owed for the president  at the time preserving the union. and as a consequence the slaves being freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything I've read of the debate of the time was anti-slavers railing against the terrible "humanitarian" aspect of slavery and pro-slavers trying to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuiune anti slavers and abolisionists were not for the "gradual end" of slavery. Their ideology was for an IMMEDIATE end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, which was somewhat politically unrealistic, hence Lincoln's plan's to strangle it gradually. But his plan certainly would have put the end to slavery in short order, which is why the South rebelled despite being on the short end of the balance of power, ie outnumbered and outgunned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that the emancipation proclamation did not end slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was not going to survive in the border states with the South Free. The end of slavery was set in stone with the Emancipation Proclamation, barring an unlikely Southern Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln had a "long history" of QUIETLY being against slavery and just as long a history of belief that blacks wete fundamentally inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Lincoln does not meet your 21st century Political Correctness standards does not change the fact that he ended slavery to the great benefit of you and your people.
> 
> Your inability to feel gratitude to someone who so greatly benefited you and your people, is a personal flaw on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will.
> 
> Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.
> 
> My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts.
> 
> You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.
> 
> That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.
> 
> You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
> "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.
> 
> Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
Click to expand...


No, it is not. Lincoln's obvious  belief in the inherent inferiority of the slaves that were freed BY DEFAULT due to his actions to 
"Save the Union", does not qualify him for one iota of gratitude from the living black citizens of today. 


Even an elementary school student knows that.

At BEST, Lincoln should be credited for keeping what was at he time, a universally  racist nation whole.

Your attempt to glorify him as a benefactor of slaves who were viewed as subhuman by the vast majority of white Americans living in a RACIST country is noted as laughable and dismissed as foolish and idealistic.


----------



## the Beast

Native americans today are both nigga and whites therefore in sex nigga have bigger strenght between nigga and old fashion whites today America also today America  ...


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding "why" the civil war was fought it not avoiding it.
> 
> My refusal to accept your inaccurate interpretation of history as a means for you to glorify those who fought in a war to save a country that collectively viewed those enslaved as less than human is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The debate of the time was for or against slavery. The nation "collectively" had been growing more and more against slavery, leading to the election of the anti-slavery Presidential Candidate Abe Lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "version" of the truth is to misrepresent the abolishment of slavery as a humanitarian act, in order support your belief that there is some debt of gratitude owed for the president  at the time preserving the union. and as a consequence the slaves being freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything I've read of the debate of the time was anti-slavers railing against the terrible "humanitarian" aspect of slavery and pro-slavers trying to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuiune anti slavers and abolisionists were not for the "gradual end" of slavery. Their ideology was for an IMMEDIATE end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, which was somewhat politically unrealistic, hence Lincoln's plan's to strangle it gradually. But his plan certainly would have put the end to slavery in short order, which is why the South rebelled despite being on the short end of the balance of power, ie outnumbered and outgunned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that the emancipation proclamation did not end slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was not going to survive in the border states with the South Free. The end of slavery was set in stone with the Emancipation Proclamation, barring an unlikely Southern Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln had a "long history" of QUIETLY being against slavery and just as long a history of belief that blacks wete fundamentally inferior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Lincoln does not meet your 21st century Political Correctness standards does not change the fact that he ended slavery to the great benefit of you and your people.
> 
> Your inability to feel gratitude to someone who so greatly benefited you and your people, is a personal flaw on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will.
> 
> Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.
> 
> My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts.
> 
> You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.
> 
> That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.
> 
> You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
> "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.
> 
> Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
Click to expand...

We can easily put your bullshit to bed by answering a simple question. When Lincoln first freed the enslaved why did he not free the enslaved in states that were still with the Union?


----------



## the Beast

katsteve2012 Current fit America is more as Russia with toughless criminal and many are hockey traditions from both whites and nigga and also as south EU and UK Christians with thems to trust with soccer are the best game for those Catholic americans ...


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> 
> 
> " it was one of several measures considered by Congress in an ultimately unsuccessful attempt to attract the seceding states back into the Union and in an attempt to entice border slave states to stay."
> 
> 
> 
> It was an diplomatic attempt to avoid war.
> 
> 
> The slaver states didn't believe it would work. And I bet the Lincoln didn't either.
> 
> 
> Lincolns earlier words, when he was not facing a bloody war, that he might not win, and his later actions,
> 
> 
> showed where his true position on the issue was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a politicians words contradict his actions, what does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it mean to you when you claim someone is worthy of gratitude and then they say the opposite of what you claimed they were worthy of gratitude for?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that Lincoln was worthy of gratitude because of something he* SAID,* I said he (and the union soldiers) were worthy of gratitude because of something he/they* DID*.
> 
> 
> Specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at moving the goal posts. The imagery might have distracted a less experienced poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an autistic cave monkey would expect me to be grateful for a result that came about from an action that wasnt motivated or conducted with my best interests at heart....
Click to expand...




No, it's pretty much a normal and healthy response to appreciate a kindness done for you, even if the motivations were complex and varied.



That being said, no I do not expect such normal and health behavior from YOU, of course.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a politicians words contradict his actions, what does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it mean to you when you claim someone is worthy of gratitude and then they say the opposite of what you claimed they were worthy of gratitude for?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that Lincoln was worthy of gratitude because of something he* SAID,* I said he (and the union soldiers) were worthy of gratitude because of something he/they* DID*.
> 
> 
> Specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at moving the goal posts. The imagery might have distracted a less experienced poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an autistic cave monkey would expect me to be grateful for a result that came about from an action that wasnt motivated or conducted with my best interests at heart....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty much a normal and healthy response to appreciate a kindness done for you, even if the motivations were complex and varied.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, no I do not expect such normal and health behavior from YOU, of course.
Click to expand...

Thats where you silly ass white boys get confused. It wasnt a kindness.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debate of the time was for or against slavery. The nation "collectively" had been growing more and more against slavery, leading to the election of the anti-slavery Presidential Candidate Abe Lincoln.
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything I've read of the debate of the time was anti-slavers railing against the terrible "humanitarian" aspect of slavery and pro-slavers trying to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, which was somewhat politically unrealistic, hence Lincoln's plan's to strangle it gradually. But his plan certainly would have put the end to slavery in short order, which is why the South rebelled despite being on the short end of the balance of power, ie outnumbered and outgunned.
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was not going to survive in the border states with the South Free. The end of slavery was set in stone with the Emancipation Proclamation, barring an unlikely Southern Victory.
> 
> 
> The fact that Lincoln does not meet your 21st century Political Correctness standards does not change the fact that he ended slavery to the great benefit of you and your people.
> 
> Your inability to feel gratitude to someone who so greatly benefited you and your people, is a personal flaw on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will.
> 
> Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.
> 
> My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts.
> 
> You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.
> 
> That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.
> 
> You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
> "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.
> 
> Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not. Lincoln's obvious  belief in the inherent inferiority of the slaves that were freed BY DEFAULT due to his actions to
> "Save the Union", does not qualify him for one iota of gratitude from the living black citizens of today.
> 
> 
> Even an elementary school student knows that.
> 
> At BEST, Lincoln should be credited for keeping what was at he time, a universally  racist nation whole.
> 
> Your attempt to glorify him as a benefactor of slaves who were viewed as subhuman by the vast majority of white Americans living in a RACIST country is noted as laughable and dismissed as foolish and idealistic.
Click to expand...




There was nothing inherent in the act of preserving the Union that required the Freeing of the slaves.


You've done nothing to support that assertion.


That Lincoln does not meet your 21st century pc standards  is notable only to how it reveals how close minded you are, to judge people centuries dead by modern standards.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will.
> 
> Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.
> 
> My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts.
> 
> You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.
> 
> That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.
> 
> You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
> "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.
> 
> Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not. Lincoln's obvious  belief in the inherent inferiority of the slaves that were freed BY DEFAULT due to his actions to
> "Save the Union", does not qualify him for one iota of gratitude from the living black citizens of today.
> 
> 
> Even an elementary school student knows that.
> 
> At BEST, Lincoln should be credited for keeping what was at he time, a universally  racist nation whole.
> 
> Your attempt to glorify him as a benefactor of slaves who were viewed as subhuman by the vast majority of white Americans living in a RACIST country is noted as laughable and dismissed as foolish and idealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing inherent in the act of preserving the Union that required the Freeing of the slaves.
> 
> 
> You've done nothing to support that assertion.
> 
> 
> That Lincoln does not meet your 21st century pc standards  is notable only to how it reveals how close minded you are, to judge people centuries dead by modern standards.
Click to expand...

Acutally freeing the slaves is what made the North win you idiot.  Using the slave topic as one of moral authority both kept european powers from supporting the south and supplied the north with soldiers eager to kill their white oppressors.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debate of the time was for or against slavery. The nation "collectively" had been growing more and more against slavery, leading to the election of the anti-slavery Presidential Candidate Abe Lincoln.
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything I've read of the debate of the time was anti-slavers railing against the terrible "humanitarian" aspect of slavery and pro-slavers trying to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, which was somewhat politically unrealistic, hence Lincoln's plan's to strangle it gradually. But his plan certainly would have put the end to slavery in short order, which is why the South rebelled despite being on the short end of the balance of power, ie outnumbered and outgunned.
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was not going to survive in the border states with the South Free. The end of slavery was set in stone with the Emancipation Proclamation, barring an unlikely Southern Victory.
> 
> 
> The fact that Lincoln does not meet your 21st century Political Correctness standards does not change the fact that he ended slavery to the great benefit of you and your people.
> 
> Your inability to feel gratitude to someone who so greatly benefited you and your people, is a personal flaw on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will.
> 
> Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.
> 
> My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts.
> 
> You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.
> 
> That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.
> 
> You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
> "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.
> 
> Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can easily put your bullshit to bed by answering a simple question. When Lincoln first freed the enslaved why did he not free the enslaved in states that were still with the Union?
Click to expand...




I haven't read any of Lincoln's words or writings on that subject.


I would think the most likely reasons would be A. he did not have the legal power to revoke property rights of American citizens who were not in rebellion and B. a desire to not drive his allies away.



Do you have information to the contrary? How does any of that negate his actions in ending slavery?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your one sided interpretation of truth and facts is your need to glorify a politician whose legacy has been enhanced by fictional accounts of his humanitarianism as well as compassion for the freedom of people who were enslaved against their will.
> 
> Maybe what you are so myopic that you do not understand is that as history is repeatedly researched, new facts concerning what actually transpired will surface over time.
> 
> My  21st century view of history is nothing but a reflection of consistent learning of new facts.
> 
> You on the other hand recite like a 4th grader reading a book report on an outdated book.
> 
> That just tells me that you have not learned anything  about U.S.history since you attended elementary school. That's a genuiune flaw that clearly illustrates the type of individual that you are and much of what you are not.
> 
> You are welcomed to continue to be deeply disturbed by my refusal to feel any gratitude for a war that was fought to supposedly
> "free" people from something that shoukd have never happened.........something that happened long before I was here.
> 
> Just as you should feel no guilt for what YOU say caused the war in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can easily put your bullshit to bed by answering a simple question. When Lincoln first freed the enslaved why did he not free the enslaved in states that were still with the Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read any of Lincoln's words or writings on that subject.
> 
> 
> I would think the most likely reasons would be A. he did not have the legal power to revoke property rights of American citizens who were not in rebellion and B. a desire to not drive his allies away.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have information to the contrary? How does any of that negate his actions in ending slavery?
Click to expand...


Thats why I keep saying youre a fucking idiot. You dont read shit by your own admission but you offer up opinions like they actually mean something.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a politicians words contradict his actions, what does that mean to you?
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean to you when you claim someone is worthy of gratitude and then they say the opposite of what you claimed they were worthy of gratitude for?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that Lincoln was worthy of gratitude because of something he* SAID,* I said he (and the union soldiers) were worthy of gratitude because of something he/they* DID*.
> 
> 
> Specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at moving the goal posts. The imagery might have distracted a less experienced poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an autistic cave monkey would expect me to be grateful for a result that came about from an action that wasnt motivated or conducted with my best interests at heart....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty much a normal and healthy response to appreciate a kindness done for you, even if the motivations were complex and varied.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, no I do not expect such normal and health behavior from YOU, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats where you silly ass white boys get confused. It wasnt a kindness.
Click to expand...




Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?

LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean to you when you claim someone is worthy of gratitude and then they say the opposite of what you claimed they were worthy of gratitude for?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that Lincoln was worthy of gratitude because of something he* SAID,* I said he (and the union soldiers) were worthy of gratitude because of something he/they* DID*.
> 
> 
> Specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at moving the goal posts. The imagery might have distracted a less experienced poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only an autistic cave monkey would expect me to be grateful for a result that came about from an action that wasnt motivated or conducted with my best interests at heart....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty much a normal and healthy response to appreciate a kindness done for you, even if the motivations were complex and varied.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, no I do not expect such normal and health behavior from YOU, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats where you silly ass white boys get confused. It wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
Click to expand...

If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not. Lincoln's obvious  belief in the inherent inferiority of the slaves that were freed BY DEFAULT due to his actions to
> "Save the Union", does not qualify him for one iota of gratitude from the living black citizens of today.
> 
> 
> Even an elementary school student knows that.
> 
> At BEST, Lincoln should be credited for keeping what was at he time, a universally  racist nation whole.
> 
> Your attempt to glorify him as a benefactor of slaves who were viewed as subhuman by the vast majority of white Americans living in a RACIST country is noted as laughable and dismissed as foolish and idealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing inherent in the act of preserving the Union that required the Freeing of the slaves.
> 
> 
> You've done nothing to support that assertion.
> 
> 
> That Lincoln does not meet your 21st century pc standards  is notable only to how it reveals how close minded you are, to judge people centuries dead by modern standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acutally freeing the slaves is what made the North win you idiot.  Using the slave topic as one of moral authority both kept european powers from supporting the south and supplied the north with soldiers eager to kill their white oppressors.
Click to expand...



1. You assume that was the ONLY way to keep the European powers out of the war.

2.  And even without the numbers of the blacks, the Union army would have still outnumbered the Southern Army by more than 2 to 1.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not. Lincoln's obvious  belief in the inherent inferiority of the slaves that were freed BY DEFAULT due to his actions to
> "Save the Union", does not qualify him for one iota of gratitude from the living black citizens of today.
> 
> 
> Even an elementary school student knows that.
> 
> At BEST, Lincoln should be credited for keeping what was at he time, a universally  racist nation whole.
> 
> Your attempt to glorify him as a benefactor of slaves who were viewed as subhuman by the vast majority of white Americans living in a RACIST country is noted as laughable and dismissed as foolish and idealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing inherent in the act of preserving the Union that required the Freeing of the slaves.
> 
> 
> You've done nothing to support that assertion.
> 
> 
> That Lincoln does not meet your 21st century pc standards  is notable only to how it reveals how close minded you are, to judge people centuries dead by modern standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acutally freeing the slaves is what made the North win you idiot.  Using the slave topic as one of moral authority both kept european powers from supporting the south and supplied the north with soldiers eager to kill their white oppressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You assume that was the ONLY way to keep the European powers out of the war.
> 
> 2.  And even without the numbers of the blacks, the Union army would have still outnumbered the Southern Army by more than 2 to 1.
Click to expand...

Until you can prove there was another viable option other than that then your assumption carries no weight.

Has nothing to do with my point. Until Blacks came the north was getting their asses kicked.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said all of that already, and I have seriously and honestly responded to each of those points already.
> 
> 
> You focus on the quotes of Lincoln that supports your narrative of America as an Evul Racist place.
> 
> 
> I focus on those that support my narrative of America as a place that has been actively changing itself for the better for a long time.
> 
> 
> The difference is that my quotes match Lincoln's ACTIONS, while yours do not.
> 
> 
> That is the central Truth that you are trying to avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can easily put your bullshit to bed by answering a simple question. When Lincoln first freed the enslaved why did he not free the enslaved in states that were still with the Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read any of Lincoln's words or writings on that subject.
> 
> 
> I would think the most likely reasons would be A. he did not have the legal power to revoke property rights of American citizens who were not in rebellion and B. a desire to not drive his allies away.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have information to the contrary? How does any of that negate his actions in ending slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why I keep saying youre a fucking idiot. You dont read shit by your own admission but you offer up opinions like they actually mean something.
Click to expand...




YOu asked a question on my opinion on Lincoln's reasons for a certain action.


I gave it.


You haven't cited anything he wrote or said on that action to dispute my opinion on the matter.


You were acting like your question would refute my previous position. It certainly had not done so yet.


Did you have an actual point to make?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His actions were DEFAULT outcomes that would have transpired IN SPITE of his true beliefs.
> 
> Much like the invention of the electric light changed the dependence on candles and kerosene lamps, and the automobile changed the fact that horses were relied upon as the most common form of transportation.
> 
> The union being saved eventually changed the status of black slsves to black "non slsves"......not black FREE people.
> 
> Saving the union was the reason that the war was fought. It was NOT a "noble gesture" just to FREE the slaves,  as you are determined to spin as such.
> 
> If white soldiers had fought a war strictly to FREE black slaves, there would have been anarchy in the streets, and you know it.
> 
> America WAS a RACIST  land at that time and it was absolutely legal to marginalize non whites in every way, with immunity and impunity and it remained that way until the 1960"s.
> 
> Unlike you, I saw it and experienced some of ot firsthand. And it wasn't imaginary like the so called "anti white' discrimination that youf frequently whine about being a victim of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can easily put your bullshit to bed by answering a simple question. When Lincoln first freed the enslaved why did he not free the enslaved in states that were still with the Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read any of Lincoln's words or writings on that subject.
> 
> 
> I would think the most likely reasons would be A. he did not have the legal power to revoke property rights of American citizens who were not in rebellion and B. a desire to not drive his allies away.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have information to the contrary? How does any of that negate his actions in ending slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why I keep saying youre a fucking idiot. You dont read shit by your own admission but you offer up opinions like they actually mean something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu asked a question on my opinion on Lincoln's reasons for a certain action.
> 
> 
> I gave it.
> 
> 
> You haven't cited anything he wrote or said on that action to dispute my opinion on the matter.
> 
> 
> You were acting like your question would refute my previous position. It certainly had not done so yet.
> 
> 
> Did you have an actual point to make?
Click to expand...

I didnt ask for your opinion. I asked you to answer the question. No where in my question did the word opinion show up.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that Lincoln was worthy of gratitude because of something he* SAID,* I said he (and the union soldiers) were worthy of gratitude because of something he/they* DID*.
> 
> 
> Specifically ending slavery.
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at moving the goal posts. The imagery might have distracted a less experienced poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an autistic cave monkey would expect me to be grateful for a result that came about from an action that wasnt motivated or conducted with my best interests at heart....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty much a normal and healthy response to appreciate a kindness done for you, even if the motivations were complex and varied.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, no I do not expect such normal and health behavior from YOU, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats where you silly ass white boys get confused. It wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
Click to expand...




He didn't have the power to do it, before the war. 


NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an autistic cave monkey would expect me to be grateful for a result that came about from an action that wasnt motivated or conducted with my best interests at heart....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty much a normal and healthy response to appreciate a kindness done for you, even if the motivations were complex and varied.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, no I do not expect such normal and health behavior from YOU, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats where you silly ass white boys get confused. It wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
Click to expand...

He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.

There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Saving the Union" was the stated reason for the war being fought.
> 
> 
> The South rebelled because their leadership believed that Lincoln would end slavery and their way of life.
> 
> 
> Which is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The South believed that, because of the large and powerful anti-slavery movement in the nation as a whole, primarily in the North.
> 
> 
> You say his actions were "Default" actions that would have occurred despite his "true beliefs".
> 
> 
> 
> The South rebelled BECAUSE they feared what he would do as President, because of what they believed his True Beliefs were.
> 
> 
> The events that occurred, that led to the Choices that he had, and the Actions he choose, were caused BY his beliefs.
> 
> 
> That is pretty much the OPPOSITE of default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not. Lincoln's obvious  belief in the inherent inferiority of the slaves that were freed BY DEFAULT due to his actions to
> "Save the Union", does not qualify him for one iota of gratitude from the living black citizens of today.
> 
> 
> Even an elementary school student knows that.
> 
> At BEST, Lincoln should be credited for keeping what was at he time, a universally  racist nation whole.
> 
> Your attempt to glorify him as a benefactor of slaves who were viewed as subhuman by the vast majority of white Americans living in a RACIST country is noted as laughable and dismissed as foolish and idealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing inherent in the act of preserving the Union that required the Freeing of the slaves.
> 
> 
> You've done nothing to support that assertion.
> 
> 
> That Lincoln does not meet your 21st century pc standards  is notable only to how it reveals how close minded you are, to judge people centuries dead by modern standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acutally freeing the slaves is what made the North win you idiot.  Using the slave topic as one of moral authority both kept european powers from supporting the south and supplied the north with soldiers eager to kill their white oppressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You assume that was the ONLY way to keep the European powers out of the war.
> 
> 2.  And even without the numbers of the blacks, the Union army would have still outnumbered the Southern Army by more than 2 to 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until you can prove there was another viable option other than that then your assumption carries no weight.
> 
> Has nothing to do with my point. Until Blacks came the north was getting their asses kicked.
Click to expand...





1 "Prove"? Prove to a dishonest partisan racist hack like you? LOL!

2. The blacks in the Union army served well, but were a small minority of over all troops and even less of fighting troops.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty much a normal and healthy response to appreciate a kindness done for you, even if the motivations were complex and varied.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, no I do not expect such normal and health behavior from YOU, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats where you silly ass white boys get confused. It wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
Click to expand...




1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness. 


2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.


----------



## the Beast

Slavery is not best for everyone in planet earth as known ...


----------



## katsteve2012

the Beast said:


> katsteve2012 Current fit America is more as Russia with toughless criminal and many are hockey traditions from both whites and nigga and also as south EU and UK Christians with thems to trust with soccer are the best game for those Catholic americans ...



Sorry, but I am not quite sure what you are saying.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats where you silly ass white boys get confused. It wasnt a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
Click to expand...


Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
Click to expand...

Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here.
Click to expand...

I totally agree. They should have left the shitskins to die in apefreaka.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats where you silly ass white boys get confused. It wasnt a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
Click to expand...

If thats what you want to believe go ahead. Doesnt change my mind that he was a racist and used the enslaved as a tool to win the war and get back at the confederate losers


----------



## Asclepias

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
Click to expand...



But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause. 
  I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.


----------



## ValerieYanez

Asclepias said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?
Click to expand...

No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?


----------



## Asclepias

ValerieYanez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
Click to expand...

You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
Click to expand...

You are guilty if your ancestors sins have never been addressed and the people or their ancestors that those sins were committed against were never compensated.  Then you have to look at the fact it wasnt just slavery. White AA in the form of Jim Crow was the law of the land. Basically your ancestors granted you a 400 plus head start.  Because of that head start there is a gap in wealth. You personally may not have done anything other than benefit from their sins but you dont do anything to square your racial ancestors debts.  Then you keep the racism going by denying there is any racism still going.


----------



## ValerieYanez

Asclepias said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
Click to expand...

I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck


----------



## Asclepias

ValerieYanez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
Click to expand...

As a group they do suck. However, what does that have to with what he was saying?


----------



## ValerieYanez

ValerieYanez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
Click to expand...

Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?


----------



## Asclepias

ValerieYanez said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
Click to expand...

No one said it was a problem. We said dont try to feed us some bullshit about it being out of the kindness of his heart.


----------



## ValerieYanez

ValerieYanez said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
Click to expand...

You can’t go back in time and know what was in his heart.


Asclepias said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?
> 
> 
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said it was a problem. We said dont try to feed us some bullshit about it being out of the kindness of his heart.
Click to expand...

You don’t know his heart.


----------



## Asclepias

ValerieYanez said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what he said? Are you deflecting?
> 
> 
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t go back in time and know what was in his heart.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said it was a problem. We said dont try to feed us some bullshit about it being out of the kindness of his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know his heart.
Click to expand...

I dont have to know his heart. I read his quotes and I know for a fact he authored the amendment that would have made slavery eternal.


----------



## ValerieYanez

Asclepias said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not deflecting. What doesn’t that have to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t go back in time and know what was in his heart.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said it was a problem. We said dont try to feed us some bullshit about it being out of the kindness of his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to know his heart. I read his quotes and I know for a fact he authored the amendment that would have made slavery eternal.
Click to expand...

Maybe he was lying or changed his mind. We don’t have slavery anymore so whatever


----------



## Asclepias

ValerieYanez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never addressed the point. Its not kindness to do something that by the constitution should have already been done.  Why would you ask if he wants to enslave whites?  What does one have to do with the other?
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t go back in time and know what was in his heart.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said it was a problem. We said dont try to feed us some bullshit about it being out of the kindness of his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to know his heart. I read his quotes and I know for a fact he authored the amendment that would have made slavery eternal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he was lying or changed his mind. We don’t have slavery anymore so whatever
Click to expand...

He did change his mind. He understood that by freeing the enslaved he was gaining soldiers that were going to fight and the north would then win the war.  It was a gamble he made to save the Union. It had dick with to do with anything such as equality or freedom for Black people.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are guilty if your ancestors sins have never been addressed and the people or their ancestors that those sins were committed against were never compensated.  Then you have to look at the fact it wasnt just slavery. White AA in the form of Jim Crow was the law of the land. Basically your ancestors granted you a 400 plus head start.  Because of that head start there is a gap in wealth. You personally may not have done anything other than benefit from their sins but you dont do anything to square your racial ancestors debts.
Click to expand...



And how do you know I haven't done ....... anything?   Maybe I did more than you think.   most acts of goodness and kindness by the way happen from the everyday people.. the little people.. the ones you don't hear about. Doesn't matter what race or back ground they are from, but they probably do more because they know that may be the only way they can change their piece of the world. 
  If my ancestors had a 400 plus head start, then my family line must have lost it somewhere. Though I will confess, my  great grandfather on my dads side was the last in a family line of Portuguese Whaling captains so there is a good chance some of them probably had a slave on board.  But my grandfather decided to leave Boston young wanting nothing to do with the industry... moved to Utah where he fell in love with a Swedish girl and pretty much started a little war because they were predjudiced against Portuguese... they had to leave penniless and then later after struggling most of his life went back to school to learn to be a chiropractor at age 45 and still died poor after raising 5 kids having a very meager home in Watts California.  So how did 400 years of white privilege give him that much of an advantage... there were also black chiropractors as well. 

Then on my Grandmother's German side.... well, though it may be true my Great grandfather's 5 younger brothers all became farmers and landowners in the midwest around Illinois.. my Great Great grandfather himself was the loose cannon , kind of crazy and... and without going into the details, it ended up in sever hand me down generational dysfunction from my grandmother, to my mother.. and other complications.. that I have had to over come.  So how has 400 years of white privilege set me standing on top of a black man??  I'm sorry, it hasn't happened.  Though I know its true that all my German cousins who live back east went to college and became doctors and lawyers..... no one in my neck of the woods ever went to college until very recently.  and I understand why they did. for them it was family tradition. Of course I get it though, for a black person I suppose there is no difference between white people,.. they all look the same. white is white. But doesn't everybody say that about each other?
You know its ignorance to say all blacks are the same dont you? to say all Africans are the same?    yet you can look at any white and say.... yes you are guilty.  You just did that with me.

You have a right to your opinion because maybe personally you have suffered. But that doesn't make you nearly as right as you think you are.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are guilty if your ancestors sins have never been addressed and the people or their ancestors that those sins were committed against were never compensated.  Then you have to look at the fact it wasnt just slavery. White AA in the form of Jim Crow was the law of the land. Basically your ancestors granted you a 400 plus head start.  Because of that head start there is a gap in wealth. You personally may not have done anything other than benefit from their sins but you dont do anything to square your racial ancestors debts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know I haven't done ....... anything?   Maybe I did more than you think.   most acts of goodness and kindness by the way happen from the everyday people.. the little people.. the ones you don't hear about. Doesn't matter what race or back ground they are from, but they probably do more because they know that may be the only way they can change their piece of the world.
> If my ancestors had a 400 plus head start, then my family line must have lost it somewhere. Though I will confess, my  great grandfather on my dads side was the last in a family line of Portuguese Whaling captains so there is a good chance some of them probably had a slave on board.  But my grandfather decided to leave Boston young wanting nothing to do with the industry... moved to Utah where he fell in love with a Swedish girl and pretty much started a little war because they were predjudiced against Portuguese... they had to leave penniless and then later after struggling most of his life went back to school to learn to be a chiropractor at age 45 and still died poor after raising 5 kids having a very meager home in Watts California.  So how did 400 years of white privilege give him that much of an advantage... there were also black chiropractors as well.
> 
> Then on my Grandmother's German side.... well, though it may be true my Great grandfather's 5 younger brothers all became farmers and landowners in the midwest around Illinois.. my Great Great grandfather himself was the loose cannon , kind of crazy and... and without going into the details, it ended up in sever hand me down generational dysfunction from my grandmother, to my mother.. and other complications.. that I have had to over come.  So how has 400 years of white privilege set me standing on top of a black man??  I'm sorry, it hasn't happened.  Though I know its true that all my German cousins who live back east went to college and became doctors and lawyers..... no one in my neck of the woods ever went to college until very recently.  and I understand why they did. for them it was family tradition. Of course I get it though, for a black person I suppose there is no difference between white people,.. they all look the same. white is white. But doesn't everybody say that about each other?
> You know its ignorance to say all blacks are the same dont you? to say all Africans are the same?    yet you can look at any white and say.... yes you are guilty.  You just did that with me.
> 
> You have a right to your opinion because maybe personally you have suffered. But that doesn't make you nearly as right as you think you are.
Click to expand...


Its pretty obvious you havent done anything. You keep denying racism exists and you think Blacks should be grateful to whites.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are guilty if your ancestors sins have never been addressed and the people or their ancestors that those sins were committed against were never compensated.  Then you have to look at the fact it wasnt just slavery. White AA in the form of Jim Crow was the law of the land. Basically your ancestors granted you a 400 plus head start.  Because of that head start there is a gap in wealth. You personally may not have done anything other than benefit from their sins but you dont do anything to square your racial ancestors debts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know I haven't done ....... anything?   Maybe I did more than you think.   most acts of goodness and kindness by the way happen from the everyday people.. the little people.. the ones you don't hear about. Doesn't matter what race or back ground they are from, but they probably do more because they know that may be the only way they can change their piece of the world.
> If my ancestors had a 400 plus head start, then my family line must have lost it somewhere. Though I will confess, my  great grandfather on my dads side was the last in a family line of Portuguese Whaling captains so there is a good chance some of them probably had a slave on board.  But my grandfather decided to leave Boston young wanting nothing to do with the industry... moved to Utah where he fell in love with a Swedish girl and pretty much started a little war because they were predjudiced against Portuguese... they had to leave penniless and then later after struggling most of his life went back to school to learn to be a chiropractor at age 45 and still died poor after raising 5 kids having a very meager home in Watts California.  So how did 400 years of white privilege give him that much of an advantage... there were also black chiropractors as well.
> 
> Then on my Grandmother's German side.... well, though it may be true my Great grandfather's 5 younger brothers all became farmers and landowners in the midwest around Illinois.. my Great Great grandfather himself was the loose cannon , kind of crazy and... and without going into the details, it ended up in sever hand me down generational dysfunction from my grandmother, to my mother.. and other complications.. that I have had to over come.  So how has 400 years of white privilege set me standing on top of a black man??  I'm sorry, it hasn't happened.  Though I know its true that all my German cousins who live back east went to college and became doctors and lawyers..... no one in my neck of the woods ever went to college until very recently.  and I understand why they did. for them it was family tradition. Of course I get it though, for a black person I suppose there is no difference between white people,.. they all look the same. white is white. But doesn't everybody say that about each other?
> You know its ignorance to say all blacks are the same dont you? to say all Africans are the same?    yet you can look at any white and say.... yes you are guilty.  You just did that with me.
> 
> You have a right to your opinion because maybe personally you have suffered. But that doesn't make you nearly as right as you think you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its pretty obvious you havent done anything. You keep denying racism exists and you think Blacks should be grateful to whites.
Click to expand...



Again your wrong.  and I dont want you grateful to me for anything . And where the fuck did I just say racism does not exist?


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are guilty if your ancestors sins have never been addressed and the people or their ancestors that those sins were committed against were never compensated.  Then you have to look at the fact it wasnt just slavery. White AA in the form of Jim Crow was the law of the land. Basically your ancestors granted you a 400 plus head start.  Because of that head start there is a gap in wealth. You personally may not have done anything other than benefit from their sins but you dont do anything to square your racial ancestors debts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know I haven't done ....... anything?   Maybe I did more than you think.   most acts of goodness and kindness by the way happen from the everyday people.. the little people.. the ones you don't hear about. Doesn't matter what race or back ground they are from, but they probably do more because they know that may be the only way they can change their piece of the world.
> If my ancestors had a 400 plus head start, then my family line must have lost it somewhere. Though I will confess, my  great grandfather on my dads side was the last in a family line of Portuguese Whaling captains so there is a good chance some of them probably had a slave on board.  But my grandfather decided to leave Boston young wanting nothing to do with the industry... moved to Utah where he fell in love with a Swedish girl and pretty much started a little war because they were predjudiced against Portuguese... they had to leave penniless and then later after struggling most of his life went back to school to learn to be a chiropractor at age 45 and still died poor after raising 5 kids having a very meager home in Watts California.  So how did 400 years of white privilege give him that much of an advantage... there were also black chiropractors as well.
> 
> Then on my Grandmother's German side.... well, though it may be true my Great grandfather's 5 younger brothers all became farmers and landowners in the midwest around Illinois.. my Great Great grandfather himself was the loose cannon , kind of crazy and... and without going into the details, it ended up in sever hand me down generational dysfunction from my grandmother, to my mother.. and other complications.. that I have had to over come.  So how has 400 years of white privilege set me standing on top of a black man??  I'm sorry, it hasn't happened.  Though I know its true that all my German cousins who live back east went to college and became doctors and lawyers..... no one in my neck of the woods ever went to college until very recently.  and I understand why they did. for them it was family tradition. Of course I get it though, for a black person I suppose there is no difference between white people,.. they all look the same. white is white. But doesn't everybody say that about each other?
> You know its ignorance to say all blacks are the same dont you? to say all Africans are the same?    yet you can look at any white and say.... yes you are guilty.  You just did that with me.
> 
> You have a right to your opinion because maybe personally you have suffered. But that doesn't make you nearly as right as you think you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its pretty obvious you havent done anything. You keep denying racism exists and you think Blacks should be grateful to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again your wrong.  and I dont want you grateful to me for anything . And where the fuck did I just say racism does not exist?
Click to expand...

Not you specifically. Whites in general.


----------



## ValerieYanez

Asclepias said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that for IM2 who’s always saying F this and F that and white people suck
> 
> 
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t go back in time and know what was in his heart.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said it was a problem. We said dont try to feed us some bullshit about it being out of the kindness of his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to know his heart. I read his quotes and I know for a fact he authored the amendment that would have made slavery eternal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he was lying or changed his mind. We don’t have slavery anymore so whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did change his mind. He understood that by freeing the enslaved he was gaining soldiers that were going to fight and the north would then win the war.  It was a gamble he made to save the Union. It had dick with to do with anything such as equality or freedom for Black people.
Click to expand...

 It did have something to do with freedom for black people or they wouldn’t have been freed.


----------



## Asclepias

ValerieYanez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it’s a problem slaves were freed because it wasn’t out of the kindness of his heart?
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t go back in time and know what was in his heart.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said it was a problem. We said dont try to feed us some bullshit about it being out of the kindness of his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to know his heart. I read his quotes and I know for a fact he authored the amendment that would have made slavery eternal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he was lying or changed his mind. We don’t have slavery anymore so whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did change his mind. He understood that by freeing the enslaved he was gaining soldiers that were going to fight and the north would then win the war.  It was a gamble he made to save the Union. It had dick with to do with anything such as equality or freedom for Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did have something to do with freedom for black people or they wouldn’t have been freed.
Click to expand...

If they werent freed the north would have lost the war and the european countries would have helped the south.  He was forced into making the move.


----------



## ValerieYanez

Asclepias said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t go back in time and know what was in his heart.
> You don’t know his heart.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to know his heart. I read his quotes and I know for a fact he authored the amendment that would have made slavery eternal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he was lying or changed his mind. We don’t have slavery anymore so whatever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did change his mind. He understood that by freeing the enslaved he was gaining soldiers that were going to fight and the north would then win the war.  It was a gamble he made to save the Union. It had dick with to do with anything such as equality or freedom for Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did have something to do with freedom for black people or they wouldn’t have been freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they werent freed the north would have lost the war and the european countries would have helped the south.  He was forced into making the move.
Click to expand...

Idk what was in his heart but however it went down I’m glad slavery ended


----------



## impuretrash

Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.


If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.
Click to expand...


Literally the opposite would have happened


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally the opposite would have happened
Click to expand...

History tells us you monkeys cant survive without help. Thats why we had to save you from the Dark Ages.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
Click to expand...


What I think is these are 2 dumb ass questions.


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think is these are 2 dumb ass questions.
Click to expand...

Psh


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
Click to expand...


Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that? I don't  have to  give whites credit for undoing a wrong they made happen.  So that's a piss poor excuse. First off, things didn't  end with slavery and you benefitted from much of the racism that went on in the 20th century and beyond until right now. So let's end this you can't blame me for my great grandfather's crimes bullshit. I can say whites enslaved my people because whites did so. The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here. The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it. Because the way we see it kills your overblown white egos. So I'm not going to do that. Why? Because I've spent much of my life trying to see it rom your side too but your asses keep doing the same shit. And since the definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting a different result,,let's try something different.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think is these are 2 dumb ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psh
Click to expand...


These ARE some dumb ass questions. Face it. Nobody hates whites and no one wants to enslave whites so asking these questions shows that you are dumb.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally the opposite would have happened
Click to expand...


I doubt that. Powhattan had to save whites from eating each other in the winter of 1609-1610.


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think is these are 2 dumb ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These ARE some dumb ass questions. Face it. Nobody hates whites and no one wants to enslave whites so asking these questions shows that you are dumb.
Click to expand...

Ok . I thought you did


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally the opposite would have happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Powhattan had to save whites from eating each other in the winter of 1609-1610.
Click to expand...

You know white cannibalism statistics? Do you study that?


----------



## ValerieYanez

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally the opposite would have happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Powhattan had to save whites from eating each other in the winter of 1609-1610.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know white cannibalism statistics? Do you study that?
Click to expand...

That reporter on cnn was eating people with a tribe on TV.


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it’s kind to hate white people? Do you want to enslave white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I think is these are 2 dumb ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These ARE some dumb ass questions. Face it. Nobody hates whites and no one wants to enslave whites so asking these questions shows that you are dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok . I thought you did
Click to expand...


No you didn't. You came up with 2 stupid questions because you've been race baited to believe that..


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally the opposite would have happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Powhattan had to save whites from eating each other in the winter of 1609-1610.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know white cannibalism statistics? Do you study that?
Click to expand...


Do you?


----------



## IM2

ValerieYanez said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally the opposite would have happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Powhattan had to save whites from eating each other in the winter of 1609-1610.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know white cannibalism statistics? Do you study that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That reporter on cnn was eating people with a tribe on TV.
Click to expand...


So?


----------



## ValerieYanez

IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally the opposite would have happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Powhattan had to save whites from eating each other in the winter of 1609-1610.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know white cannibalism statistics? Do you study that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That reporter on cnn was eating people with a tribe on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...

Y’all are talking about hypothetical people eating each other and cannibalism from 1600 when we have people on CNN munching on people


----------



## ValerieYanez

ValerieYanez said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Literally the opposite would have happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Powhattan had to save whites from eating each other in the winter of 1609-1610.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know white cannibalism statistics? Do you study that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That reporter on cnn was eating people with a tribe on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all are talking about hypothetical people eating each other and cannibalism from 1600 when we have people on CNN munching on people
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> ValerieYanez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lincoln had sent us all back you would starved to death or you would have committed suicide because you had no excuses as to why your life sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally the opposite would have happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Powhattan had to save whites from eating each other in the winter of 1609-1610.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know white cannibalism statistics? Do you study that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you?
Click to expand...

Nu uh


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
Click to expand...



Abe Lincoln didn't enslave anyone. The UNions soldiers who fought and died never enslaved anyone. 


They freed people that other people enslaved. 


That's a kindness.



You do realize that white people are not a hive mind, right.


What you just did there btw, judging the white people who freed you based on the actions of other white people because of shared skin color?


Pure racism on your part.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freeing people from slavery is not a kindness?
> 
> LOL!! Your hatred really makes you stupid. Or stupider, I should say.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats what you want to believe go ahead. Doesnt change my mind that he was a racist and used the enslaved as a tool to win the war and get back at the confederate losers
Click to expand...




1. There would not have been a war, if Lincoln did not have a well known history as a strong anti-slaver. 

2. ANd it's not my opinion, it's the definition of kindness. Only a mad fool would deny that freeing someone from slavery is not a kindness.


----------



## Correll

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
Click to expand...




He knows all of that.


He just can't admit it, because he is emotionally and financially invested in the Myth of America being inherently and irredeemably racist.


And because he is racist himself, and can't give credit where it is due, when it is a white person.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that? I don't  have to  give whites credit for undoing a wrong they made happen.  So that's a piss poor excuse. First off, things didn't  end with slavery and you benefitted from much of the racism that went on in the 20th century and beyond until right now. So let's end this you can't blame me for my great grandfather's crimes bullshit. I can say whites enslaved my people because whites did so. The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here. The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it. Because the way we see it kills your overblown white egos. So I'm not going to do that. Why? Because I've spent much of my life trying to see it rom your side too but your asses keep doing the same shit. And since the definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting a different result,,let's try something different.
Click to expand...



"The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here."

I was responding to a post about Slavery.  I realize what your thread is about .


"The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it."

And you speak for all black people? all black people see things the way you do really?  Do you realize many white people agree with your view point and many don't?  I  agree with you that racism still exists, but there are topics within topics.  I can see Jim Crow existed... I can see black people have been discriminated against for no good reason, and I can act accordingly in my life and I can choose to support those things I feel help to right that but like everything else, it comes down to free choice that you yourself have. What I don't have to say is because I was born white , that means I'm guilty... thats what your friend here says. I also don't need to kiss your ass to prove I might agree with you on some things.


----------



## Yarddog

impuretrash said:


> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.




But the fact is, black history as described here, IS American History and millions have made positive contributions to America. I'm sure you would not say that to black men or women who volunteered for active duty in WW2 or Vietnam? or would you? Fact is, they have contributed in science, industry, construction and music. Many are police officers and though what you may see on TV, with rioting or demonstrations doesnt even represent 1% of their population. Most Africans are working and run their own businesses. That's a fact. 
The thing is people like to make political fodder out of other humans  for various reasons.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that? I don't  have to  give whites credit for undoing a wrong they made happen.  So that's a piss poor excuse. First off, things didn't  end with slavery and you benefitted from much of the racism that went on in the 20th century and beyond until right now. So let's end this you can't blame me for my great grandfather's crimes bullshit. I can say whites enslaved my people because whites did so. The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here. The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it. Because the way we see it kills your overblown white egos. So I'm not going to do that. Why? Because I've spent much of my life trying to see it rom your side too but your asses keep doing the same shit. And since the definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting a different result,,let's try something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here."
> 
> I was responding to a post about Slavery.  I realize what your thread is about .
> 
> 
> "The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it."
> 
> And you speak for all black people? all black people see things the way you do really?  Do you realize many white people agree with your view point and many don't?  I  agree with you that racism still exists, but there are topics within topics.  I can see Jim Crow existed... I can see black people have been discriminated against for no good reason, and I can act accordingly in my life and I can choose to support those things I feel help to right that but like everything else, it comes down to free choice that you yourself have. What I don't have to say is because I was born white , that means I'm guilty... thats what your friend here says. I also don't need to kiss your ass to prove I might agree with you on some things.
Click to expand...


I have stated I many occasions that not all whites are racists and that many whites understand the things we talk about. We as blacks don't get to live so isolated from whites that we never talk with them to understand how they see things, nor do we mostly work in situations where we only work with blacks. So you need to quit trying to explain things to me like I've never seen or been around white people. I have traveled his nation, attended meetings and conventions about issues in he black community here and in Africa. I don't speak for all blacks but I can say hat most blacks do think as I do because of these experiences. Why whites use his line every time a black person says something they don't like because they think blacks actually think as they do is tiring to read. I'm going to skip your silly lines about  you not having to feel guilty because it's ignorant.

I don't have to accept that it was kindness for whites to free us from slavery. You whites want us to kiss your asses, not vice versa. Slavery was wrong and whites took 200 years to fix it. That's not kindness, not for the millions of blacks who died in slavery. So if you can't see how we cans say that as blacks and you feel w must recognize whites for coming be in ships to fight, while you don't mention one time blacks who died fighting slavery or trying to resist, then you want us to kiss you ass and the reason you are up in arms about what has been said is because we don't.

Your ancestors were able to come here because they were white.  US immigration laws did not allow  non whites to do so. So that is one way they benefitted from racism even if they didn't own a slave. Last, we as slaves lost between 6.4 and 10 trillion dollars because if slavery. While we were losing that money whites built businesses and cities, provided jobs to people like your ancestors who were able to buy homes ad live decently. So the fact that you didn't live then  doesn't change the fact these things happened. So whether you "kiss my ass" or not, things happened as described..


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kindness then it would have happened before the civil war and before he tried to make slavery a non amendable right for each state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abe Lincoln didn't enslave anyone. The UNions soldiers who fought and died never enslaved anyone.
> 
> 
> They freed people that other people enslaved.
> 
> 
> That's a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that white people are not a hive mind, right.
> 
> 
> What you just did there btw, judging the white people who freed you based on the actions of other white people because of shared skin color?
> 
> 
> Pure racism on your part.
Click to expand...

As usual you dont know what you are talking about. slave owning whites fought for the Union.  Not many but a couple of thousand.  That was before the emancipation proclamation which pretty much proves he didnt fight the war to free slaves. He fought it to keep the south from seceding. Freeing the slaves was just a marketing ploy and subsequently a revision of history.


----------



## impuretrash

Yarddog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fact is, black history as described here, IS American History and millions have made positive contributions to America. I'm sure you would not say that to black men or women who volunteered for active duty in WW2 or Vietnam? or would you? Fact is, they have contributed in science, industry, construction and music. Many are police officers and though what you may see on TV, with rioting or demonstrations doesnt even represent 1% of their population. Most Africans are working and run their own businesses. That's a fact.
> The thing is people like to make political fodder out of other humans  for various reasons.
Click to expand...


Sure, ok. Black people have contributed but I think overall, their presence has done more harm than good. We all would be better off if Africans had never been brought here. The country would be more united and not wracked with self loathing and PC thought policing. The specter of slavery just wont go away, no matter what we do to try and move on. When IM2 says most black people think the way he does, I agree. They hate this country, hate white people and hate western society because they've been taught to think that way and it's only getting worse, not better. This victimhood mindset will be our downfall.


----------



## katsteve2012

impuretrash said:


> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.



Agreed. Then there never would have been the KKK, Jim Crow, a bus boycott, nor a church bombing. Furthermore, you pink people would not have to suffer through Black History Month every February...when you really show your innate ignorance.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the power to do it, before the war.
> 
> 
> NOthing about when it occurred makes it NOT a kindness. Sure, being freed sooner rather than later would be kindER, but that does not mean that being freed later is not still a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that?
Click to expand...

What do you think whites should have done? Should they have left the black slaves (owned by black masters) to their fate in Africa instead?


----------



## bgrouse

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Then there never would have been the KKK, Jim Crow, a bus boycott, nor a church bombing. Furthermore, you pink people would not have to suffer through Black History Month every February...when you really show your innate ignorance.
Click to expand...

And we wouldn't have to listen to you dumb black sons of slaves on this forum.


----------



## katsteve2012

bgrouse said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Then there never would have been the KKK, Jim Crow, a bus boycott, nor a church bombing. Furthermore, you pink people would not have to suffer through Black History Month every February...when you really show your innate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we wouldn't have to listen to you dumb black sons of slaves on this forum.
Click to expand...


Well......you don't have to now. Do you? There is no hostage situation in this forum.

You must be the dumb one if you couldn't figure that out without some help.

Too fucking funny.


----------



## bgrouse

katsteve2012 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Then there never would have been the KKK, Jim Crow, a bus boycott, nor a church bombing. Furthermore, you pink people would not have to suffer through Black History Month every February...when you really show your innate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we wouldn't have to listen to you dumb black sons of slaves on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......you don't have to now. Do you? There is no hostage situation in this forum.
Click to expand...

But then you have to not post or discuss anything at all. No "whites only" section on this board, or in this country.


----------



## katsteve2012

bgrouse said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Then there never would have been the KKK, Jim Crow, a bus boycott, nor a church bombing. Furthermore, you pink people would not have to suffer through Black History Month every February...when you really show your innate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we wouldn't have to listen to you dumb black sons of slaves on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......you don't have to now. Do you? There is no hostage situation in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then you have to not post or discuss anything at all. No "whites only" section on this board, or in this country.
Click to expand...


Well, get your fellow "people" together and petition for one. If you came up with a sizable donation they would likely give you your own forum.


----------



## katsteve2012

katsteve2012 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Then there never would have been the KKK, Jim Crow, a bus boycott, nor a church bombing. Furthermore, you pink people would not have to suffer through Black History Month every February...when you really show your innate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we wouldn't have to listen to you dumb black sons of slaves on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......you don't have to now. Do you? There is no hostage situation in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then you have to not post or discuss anything at all. No "whites only" section on this board, or in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, get your fellow "people" together and petition for one. If you came up with a sizable donation they would likely give you your own forum, which would be the best thing that they ever did.
Click to expand...


----------



## bgrouse

katsteve2012 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Then there never would have been the KKK, Jim Crow, a bus boycott, nor a church bombing. Furthermore, you pink people would not have to suffer through Black History Month every February...when you really show your innate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we wouldn't have to listen to you dumb black sons of slaves on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......you don't have to now. Do you? There is no hostage situation in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then you have to not post or discuss anything at all. No "whites only" section on this board, or in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, get your fellow "people" together and petition for one. If you came up with a sizable donation they would likely give you your own forum.
Click to expand...

What about the country? That's the real problem. That's what prompts people to want to debate in the first place.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fact is, black history as described here, IS American History and millions have made positive contributions to America. I'm sure you would not say that to black men or women who volunteered for active duty in WW2 or Vietnam? or would you? Fact is, they have contributed in science, industry, construction and music. Many are police officers and though what you may see on TV, with rioting or demonstrations doesnt even represent 1% of their population. Most Africans are working and run their own businesses. That's a fact.
> The thing is people like to make political fodder out of other humans  for various reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, ok. Black people have contributed but I think overall, their presence has done more harm than good. We all would be better off if Africans had never been brought here. The country would be more united and not wracked with self loathing and PC thought policing. The specter of slavery just wont go away, no matter what we do to try and move on. When IM2 says most black people think the way he does, I agree. They hate this country, hate white people and hate western society because they've been taught to think that way and it's only getting worse, not better. This victimhood mindset will be our downfall.
Click to expand...


You are truly stump stupid. We haven't been taught to think shit. The down fall of this nation is dumb whites like you who actually think their racism is normal thinking.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies.
> Despite being only 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> 
> Despite having more money, opportunity and resources than blacks.
> 
> So let me show you more of why your argument is a loser Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016. Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes and 100 percent of all property crimes in 2016. Toddy you really need to just end trying to argue before you suffer further ass whippins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Murder and robbery made up 28 percent of all violent crime in 2016.
> *
> And blacks commit more murders and more robberies than whites.
> Despite being only 13% of the population, versus whites who are 61% of the population.
> 
> * Crimes where whites lead made up 72 percent if all violent crimes
> *
> Sounds serious!!
> Why don't you post the number of those offenses committed by whites and the number committed by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all whites ahve done? Geez,
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Zimbabwe, a fk'n disaster. South Africa is on it's way to becoming another Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 examples of what white colonization has done to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X) And two things that white South Afrikaners brought to SA is civilization and to help blacks from killing each other in tribal wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing whites brought to south africa is more head lice. There were already civilizations there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is well known for having more than just head lice crawling and flying around. And they were there long before white people ever showed up. The blacks may be considered a civilization but they were certainly not civilized until old whitey came along. White people introduced them into the modern world. Today thanks to the white man they now get to own cars,TV's and cellphones and so much more. The blacks of today don't realize just how lucky they are to have been born in this century and the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...



Never.


----------



## katsteve2012

bgrouse said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Then there never would have been the KKK, Jim Crow, a bus boycott, nor a church bombing. Furthermore, you pink people would not have to suffer through Black History Month every February...when you really show your innate ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we wouldn't have to listen to you dumb black sons of slaves on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......you don't have to now. Do you? There is no hostage situation in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then you have to not post or discuss anything at all. No "whites only" section on this board, or in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, get your fellow "people" together and petition for one. If you came up with a sizable donation they would likely give you your own forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the country? That's the real problem. That's what prompts people to want to debate in the first place.
Click to expand...


What about "the country"? Your last post implied that there is no "whites only forum" to go to....and I agree that you people should have one. 

So I gave you a suggestion. Pay the site administrators enough and they would likely give you whatever you wish. I would be more than happy to contribute as well.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> E1b1a can be present outside of sub-Saharan Africa, even if it may be present in greater concentrations in sub-Saharan Africa. If you actually read the BMJ study (the supposed source of your article), they make pretty much no conclusion regarding the race of Ramesses. On the other hand, my article actually references research involving _numerous _mummies. Obviously, the researches of the BMJ article understood the limitations of their research (unlike you, who uses the research like a blunt object).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
Click to expand...



So, blacks like to call themselves African American. Why? Is there a country called Africa America somewhere on earth? Or if there is no country called Africa America then why do blacks born in America call themselves African American. Why not just American?


----------



## katsteve2012

impuretrash said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fact is, black history as described here, IS American History and millions have made positive contributions to America. I'm sure you would not say that to black men or women who volunteered for active duty in WW2 or Vietnam? or would you? Fact is, they have contributed in science, industry, construction and music. Many are police officers and though what you may see on TV, with rioting or demonstrations doesnt even represent 1% of their population. Most Africans are working and run their own businesses. That's a fact.
> The thing is people like to make political fodder out of other humans  for various reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, ok. Black people have contributed but I think overall, their presence has done more harm than good. We all would be better off if Africans had never been brought here. The country would be more united and not wracked with self loathing and PC thought policing. The specter of slavery just wont go away, no matter what we do to try and move on. When IM2 says most black people think the way he does, I agree. They hate this country, hate white people and hate western society because they've been taught to think that way and it's only getting worse, not better. This victimhood mindset will be our downfall.
Click to expand...



For good reason, Native Americans wish that the beleganas never came here as well. Syphliss, typhoid, smallpox. All from European invaders.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the power to do it at the beginning of the war. He waited 2 years.
> 
> There are many things that make it not a kindness. I already pointed out his views on Blacks which prove it wasnt a kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think whites should have done? Should they have left the black slaves (owned by black masters) to their fate in Africa instead?
Click to expand...



Well, it's too late for that now. The white man certainly screwed himself when he got into the slave trade business thanks to those black slave owners of Africa. Now the white man has too look after all those negros that are on welfare now. Aw well.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, blacks like to call themselves African American. Why? Is there a country called Africa America somewhere on earth? Or if there is no country called Africa America then why do blacks born in America call themselves African American. Why not just American?
Click to expand...


Is there a country called Irish America somewhere on earth? So why don't you either shut the fuck up or stop asking dumb ass questions.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fact is, black history as described here, IS American History and millions have made positive contributions to America. I'm sure you would not say that to black men or women who volunteered for active duty in WW2 or Vietnam? or would you? Fact is, they have contributed in science, industry, construction and music. Many are police officers and though what you may see on TV, with rioting or demonstrations doesnt even represent 1% of their population. Most Africans are working and run their own businesses. That's a fact.
> The thing is people like to make political fodder out of other humans  for various reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, ok. Black people have contributed but I think overall, their presence has done more harm than good. We all would be better off if Africans had never been brought here. The country would be more united and not wracked with self loathing and PC thought policing. The specter of slavery just wont go away, no matter what we do to try and move on. When IM2 says most black people think the way he does, I agree. They hate this country, hate white people and hate western society because they've been taught to think that way and it's only getting worse, not better. This victimhood mindset will be our downfall.
Click to expand...

If you want to get whites together to compensate us for our present day wealth as well as the money owed our ancestors (with interest) I will see about getting all the Blacks together to move back to Africa.  This is a one time offer and once you do it you cant call on us for help again.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, blacks like to call themselves African American. Why? Is there a country called Africa America somewhere on earth? Or if there is no country called Africa America then why do blacks born in America call themselves African American. Why not just American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a country called Irish America somewhere on earth? So why don't you either shut the fuck up or stop asking dumb ass questions.
Click to expand...


Again why do blacks always keep calling themselves African Americans when they were born in America? Only a dumb ass like you tries to avoid that question with another question. Well, dumb ass?


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it can be present outside of Africa. Its in the US and Europe but the vast vast majority are Black people. Obviously you didnt read the study. This is why I laugh at you white monkeys when you say you are smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants
> 
> "*Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him. Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, non-Africans can still have it, which means he could have been non-African. That's precisely why real researchers (intelligent whites) look at much larger groups of mummies before making such conclusions, unlike dumb shitskins like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, blacks like to call themselves African American. Why? Is there a country called Africa America somewhere on earth? Or if there is no country called Africa America then why do blacks born in America call themselves African American. Why not just American?
Click to expand...

If you are too stupid to understand why we call ourselves African american then thats your fault.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> 
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, blacks like to call themselves African American. Why? Is there a country called Africa America somewhere on earth? Or if there is no country called Africa America then why do blacks born in America call themselves African American. Why not just American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a country called Irish America somewhere on earth? So why don't you either shut the fuck up or stop asking dumb ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why do blacks always keep calling themselves African Americans when they were born in America? Only a dumb ass like you tries to avoid that question with another question. Well, dumb ass?
Click to expand...

Why do Polish people in america call themselves Polish-american you dumb monkey?


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think whites should have done? Should they have left the black slaves (owned by black masters) to their fate in Africa instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's too late for that now. The white man certainly screwed himself when he got into the slave trade business thanks to those black slave owners of Africa. Now the white man has too look after all those negros that are on welfare now. Aw well.
Click to expand...


 What whitey should not have done was decide to provide guns to certain tribes to use in order to capture their enemies whitey purchased to use as slaves. You see that's how the slave trade operated.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fact is, black history as described here, IS American History and millions have made positive contributions to America. I'm sure you would not say that to black men or women who volunteered for active duty in WW2 or Vietnam? or would you? Fact is, they have contributed in science, industry, construction and music. Many are police officers and though what you may see on TV, with rioting or demonstrations doesnt even represent 1% of their population. Most Africans are working and run their own businesses. That's a fact.
> The thing is people like to make political fodder out of other humans  for various reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, ok. Black people have contributed but I think overall, their presence has done more harm than good. We all would be better off if Africans had never been brought here. The country would be more united and not wracked with self loathing and PC thought policing. The specter of slavery just wont go away, no matter what we do to try and move on. When IM2 says most black people think the way he does, I agree. They hate this country, hate white people and hate western society because they've been taught to think that way and it's only getting worse, not better. This victimhood mindset will be our downfall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to get whites together to compensate us for our present day wealth as well as the money owed our ancestors (with interest) I will see about getting all the Blacks together to move back to Africa.  This is a one time offer and once you do it you cant call on us for help again.
Click to expand...


What phuckin' wealth. You blacks blew all the white man's wealth. There is nothing left. Here's the deal. The white man will pay you a one way ticket back to Africa and buy you lunch when you get there. Then you are on your own. That why you won't have to live with us white folk anymore and we white folk will finally be free of all your whining and crying. And don't worry about us calling you back. Once burnt, twice shy as the old saying goes. Send us a post card when you get there and please pay for the stamp yourself. 

So long it hasn't been pleasant to know you. Bye-bye.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IM2 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think whites should have done? Should they have left the black slaves (owned by black masters) to their fate in Africa instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's too late for that now. The white man certainly screwed himself when he got into the slave trade business thanks to those black slave owners of Africa. Now the white man has too look after all those negros that are on welfare now. Aw well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What whitey should not have done was decide to provide guns to certain tribes to use in order to capture their enemies whitey purchased to use as slaves. You see that's how the slave trade operated.
Click to expand...


Don't try and feed us white folk more bull shit. The white man got into the slave business thanks to the blacks who were in the slavery business long before white people showed up. That was a big mistake introducing blacks to guns or maybe not. There are thousands of black on black gang murders every year in cities like Chicago and Baltimore and every killing is just about done by guns, BRO.


----------



## Asclepias

feduptaxpayer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest mistake Lincoln made was not sending all your black asses back to where you came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the fact is, black history as described here, IS American History and millions have made positive contributions to America. I'm sure you would not say that to black men or women who volunteered for active duty in WW2 or Vietnam? or would you? Fact is, they have contributed in science, industry, construction and music. Many are police officers and though what you may see on TV, with rioting or demonstrations doesnt even represent 1% of their population. Most Africans are working and run their own businesses. That's a fact.
> The thing is people like to make political fodder out of other humans  for various reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, ok. Black people have contributed but I think overall, their presence has done more harm than good. We all would be better off if Africans had never been brought here. The country would be more united and not wracked with self loathing and PC thought policing. The specter of slavery just wont go away, no matter what we do to try and move on. When IM2 says most black people think the way he does, I agree. They hate this country, hate white people and hate western society because they've been taught to think that way and it's only getting worse, not better. This victimhood mindset will be our downfall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to get whites together to compensate us for our present day wealth as well as the money owed our ancestors (with interest) I will see about getting all the Blacks together to move back to Africa.  This is a one time offer and once you do it you cant call on us for help again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What phuckin' wealth. You blacks blew all the white man's wealth. There is nothing left. Here's the deal. The white man will pay you a one way ticket back to Africa and buy you lunch when you get there. Then you are on your own. That why you won't have to live with us white folk anymore and we white folk will finally be free of all your whining and crying. And don't worry about us calling you back. Once burnt, twice shy as the old saying goes. Send us a post card when you get there and please pay for the stamp yourself.
> 
> So long it hasn't been pleasant to know you. Bye-bye.
Click to expand...

Dont worry about what wealth. Either you abide by terms I dictated or there is no deal. I'm not negotiating with you monkey. I'm telling you what its going to take for us to leave the country. Take it or leave it.  I know you wont take it because you monkeys would starve to death or experience another dark ages.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> There are nearly 5 times as many whites as blacks.
> How many of those crimes did whites commit 5 times as many or more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all whites ahve done? Geez,
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing whites brought to south africa is more head lice. There were already civilizations there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is well known for having more than just head lice crawling and flying around. And they were there long before white people ever showed up. The blacks may be considered a civilization but they were certainly not civilized until old whitey came along. White people introduced them into the modern world. Today thanks to the white man they now get to own cars,TV's and cellphones and so much more. The blacks of today don't realize just how lucky they are to have been born in this century and the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gimme a break pink monkey. You whites were eating each other in europe before you were civilized by us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I know that white men like to eat is pussy. Black monkeys enjoy eating bugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black monkeys may like eating bugs but I don't know too many black humans who do. And considering the number of white homosexuals, I question your claim of white men liking to eat pussy. Oops, I forgot Larry Nassar, he loved to eat 8 and 9 year old pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of black faggots around, watermelon man. And as if black men have never munched down on some young kids dick. Get lost with your
Click to expand...


I didn't say here were no black homosexuals. But like everything else there are far more white butt munching bitches waternelon man. For you see white boy, whenever I see a watermelon eating contest, I don't see any black competitors.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that? I don't  have to  give whites credit for undoing a wrong they made happen.  So that's a piss poor excuse. First off, things didn't  end with slavery and you benefitted from much of the racism that went on in the 20th century and beyond until right now. So let's end this you can't blame me for my great grandfather's crimes bullshit. I can say whites enslaved my people because whites did so. The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here. The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it. Because the way we see it kills your overblown white egos. So I'm not going to do that. Why? Because I've spent much of my life trying to see it rom your side too but your asses keep doing the same shit. And since the definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting a different result,,let's try something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here."
> 
> I was responding to a post about Slavery.  I realize what your thread is about .
> 
> 
> "The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it."
> 
> And you speak for all black people? all black people see things the way you do really?  Do you realize many white people agree with your view point and many don't?  I  agree with you that racism still exists, but there are topics within topics.  I can see Jim Crow existed... I can see black people have been discriminated against for no good reason, and I can act accordingly in my life and I can choose to support those things I feel help to right that but like everything else, it comes down to free choice that you yourself have. What I don't have to say is because I was born white , that means I'm guilty... thats what your friend here says. I also don't need to kiss your ass to prove I might agree with you on some things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated I many occasions that not all whites are racists and that many whites understand the things we talk about. We as blacks don't get to live so isolated from whites that we never talk with them to understand how they see things, nor do we mostly work in situations where we only work with blacks. So you need to quit trying to explain things to me like I've never seen or been around white people. I have traveled his nation, attended meetings and conventions about issues in he black community here and in Africa. I don't speak for all blacks but I can say hat most blacks do think as I do because of these experiences. Why whites use his line every time a black person says something they don't like because they think blacks actually think as they do is tiring to read. I'm going to skip your silly lines about  you not having to feel guilty because it's ignorant.
> 
> I don't have to accept that it was kindness for whites to free us from slavery. You whites want us to kiss your asses, not vice versa. Slavery was wrong and whites took 200 years to fix it. That's not kindness, not for the millions of blacks who died in slavery. So if you can't see how we cans say that as blacks and you feel w must recognize whites for coming be in ships to fight, while you don't mention one time blacks who died fighting slavery or trying to resist, then you want us to kiss you ass and the reason you are up in arms about what has been said is because we don't.
> 
> Your ancestors were able to come here because they were white.  US immigration laws did not allow  non whites to do so. So that is one way they benefitted from racism even if they didn't own a slave. Last, we as slaves lost between 6.4 and 10 trillion dollars because if slavery. While we were losing that money whites built businesses and cities, provided jobs to people like your ancestors who were able to buy homes ad live decently. So the fact that you didn't live then  doesn't change the fact these things happened. So whether you "kiss my ass" or not, things happened as described..
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He wanted to wait to he had a big victory, so that it would not look like a sign of weakness.
> 
> 
> 2. Freeing someone from slavery is still a kindness, even if you still consider them inferior. There is nothing in the definition of kindness that restricts it to acts done to people you consider an equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that? I don't  have to  give whites credit for undoing a wrong they made happen.  So that's a piss poor excuse. First off, things didn't  end with slavery and you benefitted from much of the racism that went on in the 20th century and beyond until right now. So let's end this you can't blame me for my great grandfather's crimes bullshit. I can say whites enslaved my people because whites did so. The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here. The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it. Because the way we see it kills your overblown white egos. So I'm not going to do that. Why? Because I've spent much of my life trying to see it rom your side too but your asses keep doing the same shit. And since the definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting a different result,,let's try something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here."
> 
> I was responding to a post about Slavery.  I realize what your thread is about .
> 
> 
> "The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it."
> 
> And you speak for all black people? all black people see things the way you do really?  Do you realize many white people agree with your view point and many don't?  I  agree with you that racism still exists, but there are topics within topics.  I can see Jim Crow existed... I can see black people have been discriminated against for no good reason, and I can act accordingly in my life and I can choose to support those things I feel help to right that but like everything else, it comes down to free choice that you yourself have. What I don't have to say is because I was born white , that means I'm guilty... thats what your friend here says. I also don't need to kiss your ass to prove I might agree with you on some things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated I many occasions that not all whites are racists and that many whites understand the things we talk about. We as blacks don't get to live so isolated from whites that we never talk with them to understand how they see things, nor do we mostly work in situations where we only work with blacks. So you need to quit trying to explain things to me like I've never seen or been around white people. I have traveled his nation, attended meetings and conventions about issues in he black community here and in Africa. I don't speak for all blacks but I can say hat most blacks do think as I do because of these experiences. Why whites use his line every time a black person says something they don't like because they think blacks actually think as they do is tiring to read. I'm going to skip your silly lines about  you not having to feel guilty because it's ignorant.
> 
> I don't have to accept that it was kindness for whites to free us from slavery. You whites want us to kiss your asses, not vice versa. Slavery was wrong and whites took 200 years to fix it. That's not kindness, not for the millions of blacks who died in slavery. So if you can't see how we cans say that as blacks and you feel w must recognize whites for coming be in ships to fight, while you don't mention one time blacks who died fighting slavery or trying to resist, then you want us to kiss you ass and the reason you are up in arms about what has been said is because we don't.
> 
> Your ancestors were able to come here because they were white.  US immigration laws did not allow  non whites to do so. So that is one way they benefitted from racism even if they didn't own a slave. Last, we as slaves lost between 6.4 and 10 trillion dollars because if slavery. While we were losing that money whites built businesses and cities, provided jobs to people like your ancestors who were able to buy homes ad live decently. So the fact that you didn't live then  doesn't change the fact these things happened. So whether you "kiss my ass" or not, things happened as described..
Click to expand...




feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did look at other groups and found them to be African as well.  Kinda sucks for you doesnt it?
> 
> http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf
> 
> Genetic Analysis of Amarna Mummies
> 
> Geographical analysis of the Amarna mummies was performed using their autosomal STR profiles based on 8 tested loci.
> 4
> Results are summarized in
> Table 1
> and illustrated in
> Figure 1
> . Maps for
> individual Amarna mummies are included in
> Figures 2-8
> in the Appendix.
> Discussion:
> Average MLI scores in
> Table 1
> indicate the STR profiles of
> the Amarna mummies would be
> most frequent in present day populations of several
> African regions: including the Southern African
> (average MLI 326.94), African Great Lakes (average
> MLI 323.76), and Tropical West African (average
> MLI 83.74) regions.
> These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry for the
> Amarna pharaonic family. However, results indicate th
> ese ancient individuals inherited some alleles that
> today are more frequent in populations of Africa than
> in other parts of the world (such as D18S51=19 and
> D21S11=34).
> 
> View attachment 180148
> 
> 
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, blacks like to call themselves African American. Why? Is there a country called Africa America somewhere on earth? Or if there is no country called Africa America then why do blacks born in America call themselves African American. Why not just American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a country called Irish America somewhere on earth? So why don't you either shut the fuck up or stop asking dumb ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why do blacks always keep calling themselves African Americans when they were born in America? Only a dumb ass like you tries to avoid that question with another question. Well, dumb ass?
Click to expand...



This one thing is true. We live in the AMERICAS... which obviously includes all the countries of South, Central and North America. We are all Americans but differentiate ourselves in different ways. I suppose we could just call ourselves citizens of the United States of America or United States Citizens but it's much simpler just to call ourselves Americans, though maybe not actually correct.
In that context, If someone wants to call themselves an African American, it doesnt bother me one bit.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that? I don't  have to  give whites credit for undoing a wrong they made happen.  So that's a piss poor excuse. First off, things didn't  end with slavery and you benefitted from much of the racism that went on in the 20th century and beyond until right now. So let's end this you can't blame me for my great grandfather's crimes bullshit. I can say whites enslaved my people because whites did so. The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here. The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it. Because the way we see it kills your overblown white egos. So I'm not going to do that. Why? Because I've spent much of my life trying to see it rom your side too but your asses keep doing the same shit. And since the definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting a different result,,let's try something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here."
> 
> I was responding to a post about Slavery.  I realize what your thread is about .
> 
> 
> "The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it."
> 
> And you speak for all black people? all black people see things the way you do really?  Do you realize many white people agree with your view point and many don't?  I  agree with you that racism still exists, but there are topics within topics.  I can see Jim Crow existed... I can see black people have been discriminated against for no good reason, and I can act accordingly in my life and I can choose to support those things I feel help to right that but like everything else, it comes down to free choice that you yourself have. What I don't have to say is because I was born white , that means I'm guilty... thats what your friend here says. I also don't need to kiss your ass to prove I might agree with you on some things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated I many occasions that not all whites are racists and that many whites understand the things we talk about. We as blacks don't get to live so isolated from whites that we never talk with them to understand how they see things, nor do we mostly work in situations where we only work with blacks. So you need to quit trying to explain things to me like I've never seen or been around white people. I have traveled his nation, attended meetings and conventions about issues in he black community here and in Africa. I don't speak for all blacks but I can say hat most blacks do think as I do because of these experiences. Why whites use his line every time a black person says something they don't like because they think blacks actually think as they do is tiring to read. I'm going to skip your silly lines about  you not having to feel guilty because it's ignorant.
> 
> I don't have to accept that it was kindness for whites to free us from slavery. You whites want us to kiss your asses, not vice versa. Slavery was wrong and whites took 200 years to fix it. That's not kindness, not for the millions of blacks who died in slavery. So if you can't see how we cans say that as blacks and you feel w must recognize whites for coming be in ships to fight, while you don't mention one time blacks who died fighting slavery or trying to resist, then you want us to kiss you ass and the reason you are up in arms about what has been said is because we don't.
> 
> Your ancestors were able to come here because they were white.  US immigration laws did not allow  non whites to do so. So that is one way they benefitted from racism even if they didn't own a slave. Last, we as slaves lost between 6.4 and 10 trillion dollars because if slavery. While we were losing that money whites built businesses and cities, provided jobs to people like your ancestors who were able to buy homes ad live decently. So the fact that you didn't live then  doesn't change the fact these things happened. So whether you "kiss my ass" or not, things happened as described..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that. Slavery never should have be here. It Is not kindness to free people from a thing you should never have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that? I don't  have to  give whites credit for undoing a wrong they made happen.  So that's a piss poor excuse. First off, things didn't  end with slavery and you benefitted from much of the racism that went on in the 20th century and beyond until right now. So let's end this you can't blame me for my great grandfather's crimes bullshit. I can say whites enslaved my people because whites did so. The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here. The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it. Because the way we see it kills your overblown white egos. So I'm not going to do that. Why? Because I've spent much of my life trying to see it rom your side too but your asses keep doing the same shit. And since the definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting a different result,,let's try something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here."
> 
> I was responding to a post about Slavery.  I realize what your thread is about .
> 
> 
> "The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it."
> 
> And you speak for all black people? all black people see things the way you do really?  Do you realize many white people agree with your view point and many don't?  I  agree with you that racism still exists, but there are topics within topics.  I can see Jim Crow existed... I can see black people have been discriminated against for no good reason, and I can act accordingly in my life and I can choose to support those things I feel help to right that but like everything else, it comes down to free choice that you yourself have. What I don't have to say is because I was born white , that means I'm guilty... thats what your friend here says. I also don't need to kiss your ass to prove I might agree with you on some things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated I many occasions that not all whites are racists and that many whites understand the things we talk about. We as blacks don't get to live so isolated from whites that we never talk with them to understand how they see things, nor do we mostly work in situations where we only work with blacks. So you need to quit trying to explain things to me like I've never seen or been around white people. I have traveled his nation, attended meetings and conventions about issues in he black community here and in Africa. I don't speak for all blacks but I can say hat most blacks do think as I do because of these experiences. Why whites use his line every time a black person says something they don't like because they think blacks actually think as they do is tiring to read. I'm going to skip your silly lines about  you not having to feel guilty because it's ignorant.
> 
> I don't have to accept that it was kindness for whites to free us from slavery. You whites want us to kiss your asses, not vice versa. Slavery was wrong and whites took 200 years to fix it. That's not kindness, not for the millions of blacks who died in slavery. So if you can't see how we cans say that as blacks and you feel w must recognize whites for coming be in ships to fight, while you don't mention one time blacks who died fighting slavery or trying to resist, then you want us to kiss you ass and the reason you are up in arms about what has been said is because we don't.
> 
> Your ancestors were able to come here because they were white.  US immigration laws did not allow  non whites to do so. So that is one way they benefitted from racism even if they didn't own a slave. Last, we as slaves lost between 6.4 and 10 trillion dollars because if slavery. While we were losing that money whites built businesses and cities, provided jobs to people like your ancestors who were able to buy homes ad live decently. So the fact that you didn't live then  doesn't change the fact these things happened. So whether you "kiss my ass" or not, things happened as described..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's discussing King Tut again. Are you done beating those mummies? Aren't they dead enough? Linking to the same shit multiple times won't make your sample bigger. Oh, and even the article says you're full of shit:
> 
> *These regional matches do not necessarily indicat
> e an exclusively African ancestry *
> 
> They're even flat out telling you that. Perhaps they knew the limitations and intent of their research and included that having foreseen that a dumb shitskin like you would try to use the research like a blunt object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, blacks like to call themselves African American. Why? Is there a country called Africa America somewhere on earth? Or if there is no country called Africa America then why do blacks born in America call themselves African American. Why not just American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a country called Irish America somewhere on earth? So why don't you either shut the fuck up or stop asking dumb ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why do blacks always keep calling themselves African Americans when they were born in America? Only a dumb ass like you tries to avoid that question with another question. Well, dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This one thing is true. We live in the AMERICAS... which obviously includes all the countries of South, Central and North America. We are all Americans but differentiate ourselves in different ways. I suppose we could just call ourselves citizens of the United States of America or United States Citizens but it's much simpler just to call ourselves Americans, though maybe not actually correct.
> In that context, If someone wants to call themselves an African American, it doesnt bother me one bit.
Click to expand...


I don't give a shit either. I just cannot understand as to why anyone would not want to call themselves an American period. If one has to call themselves African American then that must mean that they do not want to be considered being an American but prefer to make it known that they are not American.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that? I don't  have to  give whites credit for undoing a wrong they made happen.  So that's a piss poor excuse. First off, things didn't  end with slavery and you benefitted from much of the racism that went on in the 20th century and beyond until right now. So let's end this you can't blame me for my great grandfather's crimes bullshit. I can say whites enslaved my people because whites did so. The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here. The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it. Because the way we see it kills your overblown white egos. So I'm not going to do that. Why? Because I've spent much of my life trying to see it rom your side too but your asses keep doing the same shit. And since the definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting a different result,,let's try something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here."
> 
> I was responding to a post about Slavery.  I realize what your thread is about .
> 
> 
> "The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it."
> 
> And you speak for all black people? all black people see things the way you do really?  Do you realize many white people agree with your view point and many don't?  I  agree with you that racism still exists, but there are topics within topics.  I can see Jim Crow existed... I can see black people have been discriminated against for no good reason, and I can act accordingly in my life and I can choose to support those things I feel help to right that but like everything else, it comes down to free choice that you yourself have. What I don't have to say is because I was born white , that means I'm guilty... thats what your friend here says. I also don't need to kiss your ass to prove I might agree with you on some things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated I many occasions that not all whites are racists and that many whites understand the things we talk about. We as blacks don't get to live so isolated from whites that we never talk with them to understand how they see things, nor do we mostly work in situations where we only work with blacks. So you need to quit trying to explain things to me like I've never seen or been around white people. I have traveled his nation, attended meetings and conventions about issues in he black community here and in Africa. I don't speak for all blacks but I can say hat most blacks do think as I do because of these experiences. Why whites use his line every time a black person says something they don't like because they think blacks actually think as they do is tiring to read. I'm going to skip your silly lines about  you not having to feel guilty because it's ignorant.
> 
> I don't have to accept that it was kindness for whites to free us from slavery. You whites want us to kiss your asses, not vice versa. Slavery was wrong and whites took 200 years to fix it. That's not kindness, not for the millions of blacks who died in slavery. So if you can't see how we cans say that as blacks and you feel w must recognize whites for coming be in ships to fight, while you don't mention one time blacks who died fighting slavery or trying to resist, then you want us to kiss you ass and the reason you are up in arms about what has been said is because we don't.
> 
> Your ancestors were able to come here because they were white.  US immigration laws did not allow  non whites to do so. So that is one way they benefitted from racism even if they didn't own a slave. Last, we as slaves lost between 6.4 and 10 trillion dollars because if slavery. While we were losing that money whites built businesses and cities, provided jobs to people like your ancestors who were able to buy homes ad live decently. So the fact that you didn't live then  doesn't change the fact these things happened. So whether you "kiss my ass" or not, things happened as described..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> But many of the people who helped in the effort to free slaves were not the same ones.. who enslaved them in the first place. So what about the white boys who lived in europe at the time who hopped on a ship, sailed over here to go to war, because they heard there was a war going on to free the slaves and that would be a worthy cause.
> I'm sorry, you cant tell me "I" enslaved your people because I was born white.   Are you guilt of a crime commited by your great grandfather? or do you get to be born into this world without guilt.  We create our own guilt by our own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what about the blacks who were murdered for trying to escape slavery for 200 plus years before that? I don't  have to  give whites credit for undoing a wrong they made happen.  So that's a piss poor excuse. First off, things didn't  end with slavery and you benefitted from much of the racism that went on in the 20th century and beyond until right now. So let's end this you can't blame me for my great grandfather's crimes bullshit. I can say whites enslaved my people because whites did so. The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here. The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it. Because the way we see it kills your overblown white egos. So I'm not going to do that. Why? Because I've spent much of my life trying to see it rom your side too but your asses keep doing the same shit. And since the definition of insanity is doing the same thing but expecting a different result,,let's try something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The question asked in this thread happens to be *IS RACISM OVER YET*, not slavery. Slavery was just one part of the racism blacks have faced here."
> 
> I was responding to a post about Slavery.  I realize what your thread is about .
> 
> 
> "The problem with this discussion is that you whites always want y s to see things your way but you don't want to begin looking at things the way we see it."
> 
> And you speak for all black people? all black people see things the way you do really?  Do you realize many white people agree with your view point and many don't?  I  agree with you that racism still exists, but there are topics within topics.  I can see Jim Crow existed... I can see black people have been discriminated against for no good reason, and I can act accordingly in my life and I can choose to support those things I feel help to right that but like everything else, it comes down to free choice that you yourself have. What I don't have to say is because I was born white , that means I'm guilty... thats what your friend here says. I also don't need to kiss your ass to prove I might agree with you on some things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated I many occasions that not all whites are racists and that many whites understand the things we talk about. We as blacks don't get to live so isolated from whites that we never talk with them to understand how they see things, nor do we mostly work in situations where we only work with blacks. So you need to quit trying to explain things to me like I've never seen or been around white people. I have traveled his nation, attended meetings and conventions about issues in he black community here and in Africa. I don't speak for all blacks but I can say hat most blacks do think as I do because of these experiences. Why whites use his line every time a black person says something they don't like because they think blacks actually think as they do is tiring to read. I'm going to skip your silly lines about  you not having to feel guilty because it's ignorant.
> 
> I don't have to accept that it was kindness for whites to free us from slavery. You whites want us to kiss your asses, not vice versa. Slavery was wrong and whites took 200 years to fix it. That's not kindness, not for the millions of blacks who died in slavery. So if you can't see how we cans say that as blacks and you feel w must recognize whites for coming be in ships to fight, while you don't mention one time blacks who died fighting slavery or trying to resist, then you want us to kiss you ass and the reason you are up in arms about what has been said is because we don't.
> 
> Your ancestors were able to come here because they were white.  US immigration laws did not allow  non whites to do so. So that is one way they benefitted from racism even if they didn't own a slave. Last, we as slaves lost between 6.4 and 10 trillion dollars because if slavery. While we were losing that money whites built businesses and cities, provided jobs to people like your ancestors who were able to buy homes ad live decently. So the fact that you didn't live then  doesn't change the fact these things happened. So whether you "kiss my ass" or not, things happened as described..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah dummy. I dont have an exclusively African ancestry either but I am still Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, blacks like to call themselves African American. Why? Is there a country called Africa America somewhere on earth? Or if there is no country called Africa America then why do blacks born in America call themselves African American. Why not just American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a country called Irish America somewhere on earth? So why don't you either shut the fuck up or stop asking dumb ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why do blacks always keep calling themselves African Americans when they were born in America? Only a dumb ass like you tries to avoid that question with another question. Well, dumb ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This one thing is true. We live in the AMERICAS... which obviously includes all the countries of South, Central and North America. We are all Americans but differentiate ourselves in different ways. I suppose we could just call ourselves citizens of the United States of America or United States Citizens but it's much simpler just to call ourselves Americans, though maybe not actually correct.
> In that context, If someone wants to call themselves an African American, it doesnt bother me one bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit either. I just cannot understand as to why anyone would not want to call themselves an American period. If one has to call themselves African American then that must mean that they do not want to be considered being an American but prefer to make it known that they are not American.
Click to expand...


If ne wants to call themselves an Irish-American, German American etc, then the same thing applies.


----------



## IM2

feduptaxpayer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break pink monkey. You whites were eating each other in europe before you were civilized by us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I know that white men like to eat is pussy. Black monkeys enjoy eating bugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black monkeys may like eating bugs but I don't know too many black humans who do. And considering the number of white homosexuals, I question your claim of white men liking to eat pussy. Oops, I forgot Larry Nassar, he loved to eat 8 and 9 year old pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of black faggots around, watermelon man. And as if black men have never munched down on some young kids dick. Get lost with your
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say here were no black homosexuals. But like everything else there are far more white butt munching bitches waternelon man. For you see white boy, whenever I see a watermelon eating contest, I don't see any black competitors.
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Maybe because the white competitors always beat them now. That is probably why.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No , it's because whitey is the original chicken and watermelon men. Colonel Sanders was not black.


----------



## flacaltenn

*This has degraded so badly -- probably won't re-open. It might. But it'll take awhile. *


----------

